# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #46



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I think it's the 1898 hat. If you do a search for 1898 Hat, you should find it. I printed it out and also downloaded to my Docs. :thumbup:


Of course 1898 hat!!! Thanks so much Jokim ♥
As soon as you said the name, I knew exactly what it was.

I`m knitting a scarf for me. The weather is so brutally cold I`ll need it. I`m using the yarn that Janie sent me a few months ago....teal and tan.
I found a pattern I like, and already in row 5 I found a mistake in it. Luckily I spotted it. And it has the same mistake in it further down the pattern too on another pattern repeat.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmOFbhZ4z7A&feature=share&list=PL9404AA6E23C289C7


Bumpy...you are a jewel and a gem...thanks so much ♥ i`m going to fave it at YouTube so I won`t lose it again!. My memory is like a sieve lately.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It got down to 12F last night, and our pipes froze even though we let the taps dripping.
Hubby has gone to the store to get about 6 gallons of water to cook with. It`s a good thing I washed dishes last night as the weather doesn't seem to get any warmer for about 10 days - if that. And it`s not even technically winter til December 21st. It`s going to be a looooong winter again this year/next year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It got down to 12F last night, and our pipes froze even though we let the taps dripping.
> Hubby has gone to the store to get about 6 gallons of water to cook with. It`s a good thing I washed dishes last night as the weather doesn't seem to get any warmer for about 10 days - if that. And it`s not even technically winter til December 21st. It`s going to be a looooong winter again this year/next year.


Oh, no! I thought letting them drip was enough. What a frustration.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I missed this. Is it a new problem? I wasn't on much yesterday. Took my niece to her second to last radiation treatment. She's such a mess that I get emotionally exhausted. She has radiation burns under her chin, lots of mucus, groggy from morphine, lost too much weight, exhausted from only being able to sleep for short periods. It just hurts to see her like this.
> 
> I thought the tide of Liberal attack was nearly over. Are they doing this elsewhere? I don't go to their sites because I don't enjoy their company or nasty mouths. Sounds like what you saw was them coordinating their attacks, but I can't figure out what the gps coordinates would do for them.


I'm still praying for your niece KC - that the treatments are effective and she can get back to her regular life again. So sorry that the treatments are taking such a toll on her, you, and the rest of the family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks for that, CB...you're so RIGHT!
> 
> I decided not to paint because the furniture was being delivered today and now the delivery guys have called and its not coming until Tuesday. But too late now, I've put most things right in the room and I'm not going to undo it all again.
> 
> So, suddenly I have the day off and it feels weird. I think I'll knit. I have two old WIPs hanging around, a shawl that I made for myself that is too short and I want to undo the end and add another half skein or so and I sweater that I started for myself a few years ago that still has two half-finished sleeves on the needles. I packed it up when we moved and forgot all about it until I found it in the closet a few days ago. What a happy surprise!


 :thumbup: Hope you enjoy your unexpected "ME" time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Ain't it the truth...?


Definitely true for me. Since we moved here and I don't need heavy winter boots, I only have 3 pair of shoes -- sandals, dress shoes & heavy work shoes. But the shoe racks do make for great yarn storage :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds good to me and sure others would agree but now try to tell Congress that. First there will be a committee to study it, then they will have to make a bill in another committee and try to add more on to the bill. Then it will go into not done yet and we will get to it in about 10 years. Then when it comes to the floor someone will go off the wall about it and they will have a 12 hour discussion on it. Then it will be table. So i guess we will still be back to square one on that.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> THEY barely posted in their own LOLL thread until Oct --- it just limped along like most of their other dedicated threads (POV hasn't had a post since June). And some them have posted here off and on whenever the mood strikes, sometimes pages at a time.
> 
> True liberal hypocrisy using a few posts from KPG and Gerslay to justify their actions when they've been doing worse all along and were just looking for an excuse to start in again. Then again, being the liberal hypocrites that they are, they try to blame someone else for their own actions. They won't own their words or behaviour - liberal hypocrites refusing to take responsibility for their actions.


Now the word is that they are done with us. They have spent too much time on us. The thing is, they enjoyed every minute of it. Unfortunately, there will be a next time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> With the increased hacking of websites, it is possible that this type of harassment with happen more frequently. Can we prevent it, or protect ourselves from it?


The thing that amazes me is that THEY rarely mention knitting or crocheting. Are they just here for political harassment?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame your mom for wanting your yarn. :-D Praying for warmer weather on your trip.I also pray you find both parents in good health.
> Let us know how your elections go. You sure have to hear about ours. :shock:


We did our civic duty and voted this morning; a lot of people at the polling station so hopefully there is a better turnout than usual. A lot of very angry people so that might be why only 2 incumbent councillors are running for re-election. The current mayor won the last election by less than 50 votes and that was with 3 fiscally conservative opponents running against him. This time he has 2 challengers and we hope he loses big time.

Average property taxes have increased just over 100% in the last 10 years -- ours increased more than that because the barn we built increased our assessed value.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you for everyone who is praying for Amanda. I am just so worried that the radiation on this site is not the end of her cancer. I think she is worried too. I'll keep everyone advised of her progress. Love you all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is the same here. The cold may drive my deer hunters back home tonight. I think someone put that hat on that I made last winter that had earflaps. They laughed at it but know they fought over it the last few days.. heheheh. Stay warm GG.


 :thumbup: :lol: You'll get the last laugh on that one when they all ask for their own hat when they get back! Did you enjoy watching your taped program while they were gone?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Definitely true for me. Since we moved here and I don't need heavy winter boots, I only have 3 pair of shoes -- sandals, dress shoes & heavy work shoes. But the shoe racks do make for great yarn storage :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The thing that amazes me is that THEY rarely mention knitting or crocheting. Are they just here for political harassment?


Some people posted work on Neutral Bridges back when I went on there. I haven't been there for a while so I don't know about now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We did our civic duty and voted this morning; a lot of people at the polling station so hopefully there is a better turnout than usual. A lot of very angry people so that might be why only 2 incumbent councillors are running for re-election. The current mayor won the last election by less than 50 votes and that was with 3 fiscally conservative opponents running against him. This time he has 2 challengers and we hope he loses big time.
> 
> Average property taxes have increased just over 100% in the last 10 years -- ours increased more than that because the barn we built increased our assessed value.


Don't you feel good when you vote? Now you can complain if it doesn't go your way!!! :mrgreen:

I hope it DOES go your way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thank you for everyone who is praying for Amanda. I am just so worried that the radiation on this site is not the end of her cancer. I think she is worried too. I'll keep everyone advised of her progress. Love you all.


It is a worry. I hope and pray that this will be the end of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: You'll get the last laugh on that one when they all ask for their own hat when they get back! Did you enjoy watching your taped program while they were gone?


Just watching. The hunters will be back tonight.So I will still have them for next weekend. I took my mother to town yesterday. We sent most of the day shopping and ate lunch. I watched about 5 shows I had taped. Now watching Downton Abbey from the start . I hope you get the results you want in your elections like we did.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It got down to 12F last night, and our pipes froze even though we let the taps dripping.
> Hubby has gone to the store to get about 6 gallons of water to cook with. It`s a good thing I washed dishes last night as the weather doesn't seem to get any warmer for about 10 days - if that. And it`s not even technically winter til December 21st. It`s going to be a looooong winter again this year/next year.


Wendy, DH wrapped a electric tape around the pipes in the barn - when it got too cold he could plug it in and it kept the pipes from freezing. Maybe something like that would work for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Now the word is that they are done with us. They have spent too much time on us. The thing is, they enjoyed every minute of it. Unfortunately, there will be a next time.


Unfortunately I think you're right. Some of them enjoy the fighting too much and if no one from the right is posting, they try to draw them back in. How often have they said that pleasant conversation is boring?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Interesting opinion piece in today's National Post; how some politicians justify their lies by believing they know best. Lies are justified if that's what it takes to get what they want (and we have our share of them too!)....

"Obama wins the lie tournament with the Clinton. But he was aided by a mindset. Obama is a progressive politician. He went to Harvard. He knows more than anybody else  and especially all those millions less intelligent than he  what is good for them. So with the smug, righteous and callous authority of the progressive, he was more than prepared to deceive those who elected him  and place his head on a soft pillow each night with the soothing thought, that  after all  he was lying to them for their own good."

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/15/rex-murphy-contest-of-the-liars-bill-clinton-vs-barack-obama/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Interesting opinion piece in today's National Post; how some politicians justify their lies by believing they know best. Lies are justified if that's what it takes to get what they want (and we have our share of them too!)....
> 
> "Obama wins the lie tournament with the Clinton. But he was aided by a mindset. Obama is a progressive politician. He went to Harvard. He knows more than anybody else  and especially all those millions less intelligent than he  what is good for them. So with the smug, righteous and callous authority of the progressive, he was more than prepared to deceive those who elected him  and place his head on a soft pillow each night with the soothing thought, that  after all  he was lying to them for their own good."
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/15/rex-murphy-contest-of-the-liars-bill-clinton-vs-barack-obama/


I cannot get over my disgust of Obama. And the stupidity of the people who voted for him.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> It got down to 12F last night, and our pipes froze even though we let the taps dripping.
> Hubby has gone to the store to get about 6 gallons of water to cook with. It`s a good thing I washed dishes last night as the weather doesn't seem to get any warmer for about 10 days - if that. And it`s not even technically winter til December 21st. It`s going to be a looooong winter again this year/next year.


Wendy, can you insulate the wall or floor to help prevent the freezing? I know that we had one 1/2 bathroom on the main level that was a concern in cold weather. My husband pumped insulation into the walls between the studs to help prevent freezing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot get over my disgust of Obama. And the stupidity of the people who voted for him.


Obama never tells the truth unless it aids him. He is a Narcissist. The truth, morality, and the welfare of others mean nothing to narcissists. Everything they say or do is about making themselves look more important, feel more significant and make themselves happy. He would lie, steal, cheat, and kill to achieve his goal. His ideology is a way to make his dead father proud of him. Of course, his father was an odious man and a devout Communist. In other words, we have a sicko in the White House. He is psychologically damaged.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot get over my disgust of Obama. And the stupidity of the people who voted for him.[/]
> 
> Duplicate post.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama never tells the truth unless it aids him. He is a Narcissist. The truth, morality, and the welfare of others mean nothing to narcissists. Everything they say or do is about making themselves look more important, feel more significant and make themselves happy. He would lie, steal, cheat, and kill to achieve his goal. His ideology is a way to make his dead father proud of him. Of course, his father was an odious man and a devout Communist. In other words, we have a sicko in the White House. He is psychologically damaged.


Oh, how you speak the truth. You have such great insight. Thank you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Unfortunately I think you're right. Some of them enjoy the fighting too much and if no one from the right is posting, they try to draw them back in. How often have they said that pleasant conversation is boring?


They need conflict with us to fight their ill-conceived battles. After all, if left to their own company, how could they get riled up and spew their thoughts? We just need to ignore them. That gets to them after awhile, and they will come seeking a fight for validation of their importance. If we just never respond on our thread, they lose. I won't go to their dedicated threads, but if I encounter them on a thread that I want to participate in, I have no trouble calling them on their language, attitude and manners. I have no problem voicing my opinion, but I won't get argumentative with them, because they want that and need that. If I give that to them, they win. Also, I only post where I can win someone to my views. Their threads are not open to conversations because their minds are closed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

From the Wall Street Journal

PLEASE READ!!


906
DECLARATIONS
The Loneliest President Since Nixon
Facing adversity, Obama has no idea how to respond.


By PEGGY NOONAN
Updated Nov. 14, 2014 6:00 p.m. ET
1530 COMMENTS
Seven years ago I was talking to a longtime Democratic operative on Capitol Hill about a politician who was in trouble. The pol was likely finished, he said. I was surprised. Cant he change things and dig himself out? No. People do what they know how to do. Politicians dont have a vast repertoire. When they get in a jam they just do what theyve always done, even if its not working anymore.

This came to mind when contemplating President Obama. After a devastating election, he is presenting himself as if he won. The people were not saying no to his policies, he explained, they would in fact like it if Republicans do what he tells them.

You dont begin a new relationship with a threat, but that is what he gave Congress: Get me an immigration bill I like or Ill change U.S. immigration law on my own.

Mr. Obama is doing what he knows how to dostare them down and face them off. But his circumstances have changed. He used to be a conquering hero, now hes not. On the other hand he used to have to worry about public support. Now, with no more elections before him, he has the special power of the man who doesnt care.

I have never seen a president in exactly the position Mr. Obama is, which is essentially alone. Hes got no one with him now. The Republicans dont like him, for reasons both usual and particular: They have had no good experiences with him. The Democrats dont like him, for their own reasons plus the election loss. Before his post-election lunch with congressional leaders, he told the press that he will judiciously consider any legislation, whoever sends it to him, Republicans or Democrats. His words implied that in this he was less partisan and more public-spirited than the hacks arrayed around him. It is for these grace notes that he is loved. No one at the table looked at him with colder, beadier eyes than outgoing Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid , who clearly doesnt like him at all.

The press doesnt especially like the president; in conversation they evince no residual warmth. This week at the Beijing summit there was no sign the leaders of the world had any particular regard for him. They can read election returns. They respect power and see it leaking out of him. If Mr. Obama had won the election they would have faked respect and affection.

Vladimir Putin delivered the unkindest cut, patting Mr. Obamas shoulder reassuringly. Normally thats Mr. Obamas move, putting his hand on your back or shoulder as if to bestow gracious encouragement, needy little shrimp that you are. Its a dominance move. Hes been doing it six years. This time it was Mr. Putin doing it to him. The president didnt like it.

From Reuters: Its beautiful, isnt it? Putin was overheard saying in English in Obamas general direction, referring to the ornate conference room. Yes, Obama replied, coldly, according to journalists who witnessed the scene.

The last time we saw a president so alone it was Richard Nixon, at the end of his presidency, when the Democrats had turned on him, the press hated him, and the Republicans were fleeing. It was Sen. Barry Goldwater, the GOPs standard-bearer in 1964, and House Minority Leader John Rhodes, also of Arizona, who went to the White House to tell Nixon his support in Congress had collapsed, they would vote to impeach. Years later Goldwater called Nixon The worlds biggest liar.

But Nixon had one advantage Obama does not: the high regard of the worlds leaders, who found his downfall tragic (such ruin over such a trifling matter) and befuddling (he didnt keep political prisoners chained up in dungeons, as they did. Why such a fuss?).

Nixons isolation didnt end well.

Last Sunday Mr. Obama, in an interview with CBS s Bob Schieffer, spoke of his motivation, how hes always for the little guy. I love just being with the American people. . . . You know how passionate I am about trying to help them. He said what is important is a guy whos lost his job or lost his home or . . . is trying to send a kid to college. When he talks like that, as he does a lot, you get the impression his romantic vision of himself is Tom Joad in the movie version of The Grapes of Wrath. Ill be all around . . . wherever theres a fight so hungry people can eat, Ill be there.

I mentioned last week that the president has taken to filibustering, to long, rambling answers in planned sit-down settingsno questions on the fly walking from here to there, as other presidents have always faced. The press generally allows him to ramble on, rarely fighting back as they did with Nixon. But I have noticed Mr. Obama uses a lot of words as padding. He always has, but now he does it more. Theres a sense of indirection and obfuscation. You can say, I love you, or you can say, You know, feelings will develop, that happens among humans and its good it happens, and I have always said, and I said it again just last week, that you are a good friend, I care about you, and its fair to say in terms of emotional responses that mine has escalated or increased somewhat, and love would not be a wholly inappropriate word to use to describe where Im coming from.

When politicians do this theyre trying to mush words up so nothing breaks through. Theyre leaving you dazed and trying to make it harder for you to understand whats truly being said.

It is possible the president is responding to changed circumstances with a certain rigidity because no one ever stood in his way before. Most of his adult life has been a smooth glide. He had family challenges and an unusual childhood, but as an adult and a professional he never faced fierce, concentrated resistance. He was always magic. Life never came in and gave it to him hard on the jaw. So he really doesnt know how to get up from the mat. He doesnt know how to struggle to his feet and regain his balance. He only knows how to throw punches. But you cant punch from the mat.

He only knows how to do what hes doing.

In the meantime he is killing his party. Gallup this week found that the Republicans for the first time in three years beat the Democrats on favorability, and also that respondents would rather have Congress lead the White House than the White House lead Congress.

A few weeks ago a conservative intellectual asked me: How are we going to get through the next two years? It was a rhetorical question; he was just sharing his anxiety. We have a president who actually cant work with Congress, operating in a capital in which he is resented and disliked and a world increasingly unimpressed by him, and so increasingly predatory.

Anyway, for those who are young and not sure if what they are seeing is wholly unusual: Yes, it is wholly unusual.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Interesting opinion piece in today's National Post; how some politicians justify their lies by believing they know best. Lies are justified if that's what it takes to get what they want (and we have our share of them too!)....
> 
> "Obama wins the lie tournament with the Clinton. But he was aided by a mindset. Obama is a progressive politician. He went to Harvard. He knows more than anybody else  and especially all those millions less intelligent than he  what is good for them. So with the smug, righteous and callous authority of the progressive, he was more than prepared to deceive those who elected him  and place his head on a soft pillow each night with the soothing thought, that  after all  he was lying to them for their own good."
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/15/rex-murphy-contest-of-the-liars-bill-clinton-vs-barack-obama/


AAAAAAAMMMEEENNNN to all of the above! Thanks WCK :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for your article too LL. The world is seeing the lies of o and his plan for America's downfall. He is wicked.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for your article too LL. The world is seeing the lies of o and his plan for America's downfall. He is wicked.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The bright side is that Obama's insistence on executive action is unpopular with Dem's as well as Repub politicians. He hurt the Dem's badly in this year's selection, and these further actions will cause the Dem's to lose more elections. As closely identified as H. Clinton and E. Warren are with Obama, they won't win in 2016. He is just incapable of seeing past his own legacy and work toward helping Dem's in 2016. It is their own fault for supporting him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> From the Wall Street Journal
> 
> PLEASE READ!!
> 
> ...


Thanks LL, that was an interesting article. As Obama finds himself increasingly isolated, I wonder how he will react - start to withdraw or become more aggressive?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK he is so full of himself he will continue to became more aggressive. He won't back down. He doesn't care how much he is wrong. He still thinks it is everyone else. But not him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama never tells the truth unless it aids him. He is a Narcissist. The truth, morality, and the welfare of others mean nothing to narcissists. Everything they say or do is about making themselves look more important, feel more significant and make themselves happy. He would lie, steal, cheat, and kill to achieve his goal. His ideology is a way to make his dead father proud of him. Of course, his father was an odious man and a devout Communist. In other words, we have a sicko in the White House. He is psychologically damaged.


yes and I so agree with what you have posted. He has brought this country to the edge. He loves every minitue of what he has done. He is psychologically and his wife follows him in what he thinks and does.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL, that was an interesting article. As Obama finds himself increasingly isolated, I wonder how he will react - start to withdraw or become more aggressive?


Good question!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Of course 1898 hat!!! Thanks so much Jokim ♥
> As soon as you said the name, I knew exactly what it was.
> 
> I`m knitting a scarf for me. The weather is so brutally cold I`ll need it. I`m using the yarn that Janie sent me a few months ago....teal and tan.
> I found a pattern I like, and already in row 5 I found a mistake in it. Luckily I spotted it. And it has the same mistake in it further down the pattern too on another pattern repeat.


You have arrived as a knitter when you can spot a mistake in a pattern and correct it! Congrats! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It got down to 12F last night, and our pipes froze even though we let the taps dripping.
> Hubby has gone to the store to get about 6 gallons of water to cook with. It`s a good thing I washed dishes last night as the weather doesn't seem to get any warmer for about 10 days - if that. And it`s not even technically winter til December 21st. It`s going to be a looooong winter again this year/next year.


Isn't this where you left off last year? Frozen pipes? Yikes! It certainly looks like a very long winter for you, WendyBee! 
Perhaps a good look at the pipes and their insulation is in order.:?:
Was it ever this cold, this early, in Wales?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It got down to 12F last night, and our pipes froze even though we let the taps dripping.
> Hubby has gone to the store to get about 6 gallons of water to cook with. It`s a good thing I washed dishes last night as the weather doesn't seem to get any warmer for about 10 days - if that. And it`s not even technically winter til December 21st. It`s going to be a looooong winter again this year/next year.


We are the beginning of a long cold spell (below freezing) also. Had to bring my veggies in from the garage, which isn't attached nor heated.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The thing that amazes me is that THEY rarely mention knitting or crocheting. Are they just here for political harassment?


Seems like it, doesn't it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We did our civic duty and voted this morning; a lot of people at the polling station so hopefully there is a better turnout than usual. A lot of very angry people so that might be why only 2 incumbent councillors are running for re-election. The current mayor won the last election by less than 50 votes and that was with 3 fiscally conservative opponents running against him. This time he has 2 challengers and we hope he loses big time.
> 
> Average property taxes have increased just over 100% in the last 10 years -- ours increased more than that because the barn we built increased our assessed value.


WOW! 100% in 10 yrs! Why? Are your services 100% better? :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy, DH wrapped a electric tape around the pipes in the barn - when it got too cold he could plug it in and it kept the pipes from freezing. Maybe something like that would work for you.


Great idea, Kitty! Home Depot and Loewe's probably sell electric tape.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Interesting opinion piece in today's National Post; how some politicians justify their lies by believing they know best. Lies are justified if that's what it takes to get what they want (and we have our share of them too!)....
> 
> "Obama wins the lie tournament with the Clinton. But he was aided by a mindset. Obama is a progressive politician. He went to Harvard. He knows more than anybody else  and especially all those millions less intelligent than he  what is good for them. So with the smug, righteous and callous authority of the progressive, he was more than prepared to deceive those who elected him  and place his head on a soft pillow each night with the soothing thought, that  after all  he was lying to them for their own good."
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/15/rex-murphy-contest-of-the-liars-bill-clinton-vs-barack-obama/


Exactly right, Kitty, except why couch these things in words like 'progressive'. They should use truthful words: communist Marxists! :evil: :thumbdown: 
That's exactly what they are! :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Exactly right, Kitty, except why couch these things in words like 'progressive'. They should use truthful words: communist Marxists! :evil: :thumbdown:
> That's exactly what they are! :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot get over my disgust of Obama. And the stupidity of the people who voted for him.


It's exactly the o voters to whom Jon Gruber referred as stupid American voters.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Interesting opinion piece in today's National Post; how some politicians justify their lies by believing they know best. Lies are justified if that's what it takes to get what they want (and we have our share of them too!)....
> 
> "Obama wins the lie tournament with the Clinton. But he was aided by a mindset. Obama is a progressive politician. He went to Harvard. He knows more than anybody else  and especially all those millions less intelligent than he  what is good for them. So with the smug, righteous and callous authority of the progressive, he was more than prepared to deceive those who elected him  and place his head on a soft pillow each night with the soothing thought, that  after all  he was lying to them for their own good."
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/15/rex-murphy-contest-of-the-liars-bill-clinton-vs-barack-obama/


And for them, the end justifies the means. Faulty thinking. So how smart are they?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They come seeking a fight for validation of their importance.
> 
> An excellent statement and very quotable, KC. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama never tells the truth unless it aids him. He is a Narcissist. The truth, morality, and the welfare of others mean nothing to narcissists. Everything they say or do is about making themselves look more important, feel more significant and make themselves happy. He would lie, steal, cheat, and kill to achieve his goal. His ideology is a way to make his dead father proud of him. Of course, his father was an odious man and a devout Communist. In other words, we have a sicko in the White House. He is psychologically damaged.


I believe you completely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They need conflict with us to fight their ill-conceived battles. After all, if left to their own company, how could they get riled up and spew their thoughts? We just need to ignore them. That gets to them after awhile, and they will come seeking a fight for validation of their importance. If we just never respond on our thread, they lose. I won't go to their dedicated threads, but if I encounter them on a thread that I want to participate in, I have no trouble calling them on their language, attitude and manners. I have no problem voicing my opinion, but I won't get argumentative with them, because they want that and need that. If I give that to them, they win. Also, I only post where I can win someone to my views. Their threads are not open to conversations because their minds are closed.


They're angry - and they like to share.
:hunf:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL, that was an interesting article. As Obama finds himself increasingly isolated, I wonder how he will react - start to withdraw or become more aggressive?


Yes, how will he react? :?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for your article too LL. The world is seeing the lies of o and his plan for America's downfall. He is wicked.


Country Bumpkins
what the elf are you talking about? Why are you so angry with President Obama? He is a very decent person, why can't you be when you keep shouting how much of a great Christian you are? CINO that is how I see you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My boys killed 2 deers this morning. Don't know about this after noon. They will be here starving in a few minutes. I know they will be frozen. I am freezing and I have been outside today. Brr. I hope you get your pipes unfrozen WeBee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone else think that avatar looks like dog barf? Maybe cat puke. Either way vomit.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Are your pipes in an outside wall? When my mother moved into town,on Dec 6. The pipes were frozen. To thaw them we used a small electric heater and a fan to blow the hot air at the frozen pipes. It took some time to thaw and then she was careful to not close the cupboard doors. There had been no heat in the house before she moved in.


All the pipes in the house are ok.....it`s the pipes outside underground that is the problem. The dirt is like concrete because nothing is thawing.
Tomorrow evening it`s supposed to rain. So if we haven`t got water back tomorrow I`ll take some buckets outside and collect rainwater to heat on the stove so I can wash dishes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My boys killed 2 deers this morning. Don't know about this after noon. They will be here starving in a few minutes. I know they will be frozen. I am freezing and I have been outside today. Brr. I hope you get your pipes unfrozen WeBee.


Do they send the deer out for processing or do they process it themselves? Is there a limit on the number of deer they can shoot in one season?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Does anyone else think that avatar looks like dog barf? Maybe cat puke. Either way vomit.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Great idea, Kitty! Home Depot and Loewe's probably sell electric tape.


We have electrical tape..it`s good stuff.
According to some of my relatives on Facebook...the Lowes here have sold out of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Interesting opinion piece in today's National Post; how some politicians justify their lies by believing they know best. Lies are justified if that's what it takes to get what they want (and we have our share of them too!)....
> 
> "Obama wins the lie tournament with the Clinton. But he was aided by a mindset. Obama is a progressive politician. He went to Harvard. He knows more than anybody else  and especially all those millions less intelligent than he  what is good for them. So with the smug, righteous and callous authority of the progressive, he was more than prepared to deceive those who elected him  and place his head on a soft pillow each night with the soothing thought, that  after all  he was lying to them for their own good."
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/15/rex-murphy-contest-of-the-liars-bill-clinton-vs-barack-obama/


Thank you WCK This man put the truth out there, Obama is a better liar then Clinton imagen what it will be like having another Clinton who likes to lie???? Want to bet she will top them all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Isn't this where you left off last year? Frozen pipes? Yikes! It certainly looks like a very long winter for you, WendyBee!
> Perhaps a good look at the pipes and their insulation is in order.:?:
> *Was it ever this cold, this early, in Wales?*


Wales is chilly this time of year, but not through to the bone cold like it is here lately. Tomorrow in my Welsh home town it`s supposed to get up to 52F. Wow a heatwave!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> AAAAAAAMMMEEENNNN to all of the above! Thanks WCK :thumbup:


double that both articles from WCK, LL and also KC.

Were very good and spoke the truth. It is unbelieveable that we as a nation have sunk so low as to not bring them all up and impreach the whole lot of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jelly belly laughing here. Body shaking laughing here.

to good to pass up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Do they send the deer out for processing or do they process it themselves? Is there a limit on the number of deer they can shoot in one season?


Both. But most of the time they give the meat away. I don't know how many. But more does are suggested this year because of so many.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> jelly belly laughing here. Body shaking laughing here.
> 
> to good to pass up.


 :XD:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. I still my my 17 yo gd sleep with me sometimes. But she won't let me snuggle anymore.
> Have fun. I know you will.


When my grandmother slept over at our house she & I always slept together in my double bed. This was in Los Angeles. One night there was a slight earthquake (which wasn't unusual in L.A. - had frequent earthquakes) when the earthquake hit Grandma sat up in bed - it really scared.her.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That's funny. I had the procedure last year. The worst part as someone said was the prep. But, it's a good diet tool. The after effect - groggy and sleeping all the way home was good for catching up on sleep too. I just hate drinking the stuff they prescribe. I have never liked any liquid medicines. I think it started when I was little and Mom gave me a spoonful of cod liver oil. I couldn't keep it down and refuse liquid medicine if I can. Give me a horse pill, I can get that down, but I can't do liquids.


Oh yeah, the dreaded cod liver oil....or milk of magnesia.....yuck big time!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, the dreaded cod liver oil....or milk of magnesia.....yuck big time!


yes cod liver oil in the spring mom love to watch me gag. Who in the world thought that one up. I would run if I saw that bottle coming out. She mom was really seeky about it when she could be yuck yuck yuck. 
\Thanks Georgie for the wonderful memories (not) of days gone by and glad they went bye bye.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> That's a great story, GG.
> Can I use that line when I go in for my colonoscopy? It'll give everyone a chuckle!


Oh yeah, feel free to use my wife - mistress - mother line on your colon doctor. It is 1 of my "originals" - not copyrighted - therefore, I won't sue you on Judge Judy - or as my GD calls her (seriously calls her this) "Fudge Tootie."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - did you watch the Wisconsin Badgers football game? second half unreal. They won 59 to 24. Wisconsin had 56 unanswered points.
> 
> FYI: I like to watch Badger and Packer Football.


No but husband kept me informed. I am really not much into it Joey. But when I do watch it like the packers, I really get crazy yelling at them when they are running towards touch down. Start yelling go go go. I have watch the Badgers once in a while and heard they are really doing good this year. Do you think they will be going to the Rose Bowl this year. It seem every year they lose . Love Badger basket ball, but doesn't get on tv to much except last year wow was really rooting for them. Sad they lost but boy did they give other teams a run for it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, feel free to use my wife - mistress - mother line on your colon doctor. It is 1 of my "originals" - not copyrighted - therefore, I won't sue you on Judge Judy - or as my GD calls her (seriously calls her this) "Fudge Tootie."


One more thing, feel perfectly free to use my line, but how about giving me credit & tellin' 'em it came from a fellow KPer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, feel free to use my wife - mistress - mother line on your colon doctor. It is 1 of my "originals" - not copyrighted - therefore, I won't sue you on Judge Judy - or as my GD calls her (seriously calls her this) "Fudge Tootie."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in and say good night

Had a fun day of spinning. Started a new roving just to see how it spins up. It is Blue Face Leister aka BFL, and it is spinning like a dream to a nice lace weight. Almost have two bobbins done, and can't wait to ply it up to see what it looks like. But still needs to work on Christmas afghans, so don't know when I will get back to it.

Glad to see only one troll on tonight. I guess trolls are really really stupid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say good night
> 
> Had a fun day of spinning. Started a new roving just to see how it spins up. It is Blue Face Leister aka BFL, and it is spinning like a dream to a nice lace weight. Almost have two bobbins done, and can't wait to ply it up to see what it looks like. But still needs to work on Christmas afghans, so don't know when I will get back to it.
> 
> Glad to see only one troll on tonight. I guess trolls are really really stupid.


Oh LTL that sounds beautiful. I have seen those sheep. 
Can't wait to see it when you are done spining it.

I keep forgetting to tell you lady gave me Buffalo fur(??)
Have wash it but have not carded it. Been sitting in a bag for a couple of years. Really have to learn how to use drop spindle. 
Also found unspun silk roving. Is it hard to spin silk ?

It sounds like you have been really really busy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is on the Muslim service in the National Cathedral.
> 
> Christian booted from National Cathedral speaks out
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2014/11/christian-booted-from-national-cathedral-speaks-out/#l8Z8Wfca5dCTWU5I.99


Great article Joey thanks for posting. That women is wonderful and a testment to Jesus's word. Just wonderful. God Bless her.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes cod liver oil in the spring mom love to watch me gag. Who in the world thought that one up. I would run if I saw that bottle coming out. She mom was really seeky about it when she could be yuck yuck yuck.
> \Thanks Georgie for the wonderful memories (not) of days gone by and glad they went bye bye.


Seems like we all have cod liver stories from our childhood. My father would give us a spoonful every day during fall, winter and spring, make up for the diminished sunlight (vitamin D). Not the most pleasant tasting stuff.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Seems like we all have cod liver stories from our childhood. My father would give us a spoonful every day during fall, winter and spring, make up for the diminished sunlight (vitamin D). Not the most pleasant tasting stuff.


Dreadful!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> One more thing, feel perfectly free to use my line, but how about giving me credit & tellin' 'em it came from a fellow KPer.


Of course I will give credit where it belongs: you, Georgiegirl! :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LTL that sounds beautiful. I have seen those sheep.
> Can't wait to see it when you are done spining it.
> 
> I keep forgetting to tell you lady gave me Buffalo fur(??)
> ...


I am in awe of you girls (and guys) who can spin. Someday, I promise myself, to learn. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say good night
> 
> Had a fun day of spinning. Started a new roving just to see how it spins up. It is Blue Face Leister aka BFL, and it is spinning like a dream to a nice lace weight. Almost have two bobbins done, and can't wait to ply it up to see what it looks like. But still needs to work on Christmas afghans, so don't know when I will get back to it.
> 
> Glad to see only one troll on tonight. I guess trolls are really really stupid.


Would love to see what you've spun (and plied?) when you're done, LTL. Good luck on your Christmas afghans! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes cod liver oil in the spring mom love to watch me gag. Who in the world thought that one up. I would run if I saw that bottle coming out. She mom was really seeky about it when she could be yuck yuck yuck.
> \Thanks Georgie for the wonderful memories (not) of days gone by and glad they went bye bye.


I remember liquid cod live oil when I was quite young, but then they made little round capsules that went down a whole lot easier and made Mom's life a lot easier too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember liquid cod live oil when I was quite young, but then they made little round capsules that went down a whole lot easier and made Mom's life a lot easier too.


I pre-date the capsule.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This is on the Muslim service in the National Cathedral.
> 
> Christian booted from National Cathedral speaks out
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2014/11/christian-booted-from-national-cathedral-speaks-out/#l8Z8Wfca5dCTWU5I.99


That sounds like the woman in Germany who was also evicted from a Muslim service in a Christian church a few months ago. This doesn't sound like an "inter-faith" service to me -- I think of inter-faith as a joint service led by the participants where they can find common ground. I'm sure there are mosques in the Capital, so what benefit was there in having a Muslim prayer service in an Episcopalian cathedral? Have any mosques been opened to Christians to have a prayer service?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Another brilliant commentary by Judge Jeanine Pirro.
http://therightscoop.com/they-think-youre-stupid-judge-jeanine-rips-into-the-great-big-gruber-deception/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I pre-date the capsule.


Were your kids subjected to cod liver oil too? I don't think my nephews and nieces had to take it - they had some multi-vitamins.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Were your kids subjected to cod liver oil too? I don't think my nephews and nieces had to take it - they had some multi-vitamins.


No, I didn't give my kids cod liver oil in any form. They got multi-vitamins. I now take omega-3 capsules.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ...... so, what benefit was there in having a Muslim prayer service in an Episcopalian cathedral? ....
> 
> That questions opens a plethora of possible answers, and makes one wonder...................hmmmm.........!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, feel free to use my wife - mistress - mother line on your colon doctor. It is 1 of my "originals" - not copyrighted - therefore, I won't sue you on Judge Judy - or as my GD calls her (seriously calls her this) "Fudge Tootie."


Your GD has your same sense of humor. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say good night
> 
> Had a fun day of spinning. Started a new roving just to see how it spins up. It is Blue Face Leister aka BFL, and it is spinning like a dream to a nice lace weight. Almost have two bobbins done, and can't wait to ply it up to see what it looks like. But still needs to work on Christmas afghans, so don't know when I will get back to it.
> 
> Glad to see only one troll on tonight. I guess trolls are really really stupid.


You should show us some of your yarn after you have spun it up. It sounds so pretty .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Another brilliant commentary by Judge Jeanine Pirro.
> http://therightscoop.com/they-think-youre-stupid-judge-jeanine-rips-into-the-great-big-gruber-deception/


Got it taped. Going to watch it in a few minutes. I love her!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> From the Wall Street Journal
> 
> PLEASE READ!!
> 
> ...


She nailed it. Thanks for posting, LL. This one I will save.

I used to say to DH, "Look at him put his arm on her back or pat him on the shoulder. That's condescending." I'm glad to see her mention it.

Also the fact that he's always late. So was Clinton. I think that's lack of respect for those who are waiting.

This is a great article.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> All the pipes in the house are ok.....it`s the pipes outside underground that is the problem. The dirt is like concrete because nothing is thawing.
> Tomorrow evening it`s supposed to rain. So if we haven`t got water back tomorrow I`ll take some buckets outside and collect rainwater to heat on the stove so I can wash dishes.


You have a pioneer spirit, WendyBee!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WCK's shocked kitty pic -

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We have electrical tape..it`s good stuff.
> According to some of my relatives on Facebook...the Lowes here have sold out of it.


Wow - makes sense, though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my grandmother slept over at our house she & I always slept together in my double bed. This was in Los Angeles. One night there was a slight earthquake (which wasn't unusual in L.A. - had frequent earthquakes) when the earthquake hit Grandma sat up in bed - it really scared.her.


When we went to my Grandmother's once a year, I always slept with her. I loved that because I hated sleeping alone. (Too bad for me - only child until 10. I was very impressionable and stuff scared me.) I think she liked it, too. My grandfather had died, and she had a lonely bed.

I lived with them for almost a year when I was 3 months old. My parents had joined the Army Air Corps and my mother followed him all over during training. She said she didn't know if she'd ever see him again. Apparently, I had a ball at my grandmother and grandfather's. He was a saint, adored by all his five children. My grandmother was wonderful to me, but I'm pretty sure she was the disciplinarian. I remember things from that time. I remember climbing up into a very big easy chair covered with rough dark brown material. I remember how it scratched my face as I crawled onto it. I also remember my grandmother sitting in her wicker rocking chair, picking me up and saying in the sweetest grandma way, "Let Grandma nurse you." (Meant hold you.) How do I remember that? I don't know.

My mother was the oldest, and there were two siblings still at home. I was very close to one aunt all my growing up years. My uncle, who was there too, was my hero. I thought he was so handsome, especially when he came home from the Navy in his sailor suit. (I was older then, of course - but not over 7.)

What I'm getting at is that the last time I saw my grandmother, she kissed me and whispered, "I've always thought of you as one of my own." Makes me cry every time I think of it. When she died, I couldn't go to the funeral because DH was very, very sick and just home from the hospital with a blood clot in his lungs. The day of the funeral, I felt bad, and then I felt - not heard - my grandmother say, "It's going to be all right." And I knew she understood. As it turned out, it was a good thing I didn't go because that very day we were back in the ER - another blood clot in the lung.

Both my grandmothers were beautiful souls.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should show us some of your yarn after you have spun it up. It sounds so pretty .


I'd love to see your yarn, too, LTL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your GD has your same sense of humor. :XD:


Fudge Tootie! I think the judge would enjoy that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> When we went to my Grandmother's once a year, I always slept with her. I loved that because I hated sleeping alone. (Too bad for me - only child until 10. I was very impressionable and stuff scared me.) I think she liked it, too. My grandfather had died, and she had a lonely bed.
> 
> I lived with them for almost a year when I was 3 months old. My parents had joined the Army Air Corps and my mother followed him all over during training. She said she didn't know if she'd ever see him again. Apparently, I had a ball at my grandmother and grandfather's. He was a saint, adored by all his five children. My grandmother was wonderful to me, but I'm pretty sure she was the disciplinarian. I remember things from that time. I remember climbing up into a very big easy chair covered with rough dark brown material. I remember how it scratched my face as I crawled onto it. I also remember my grandmother sitting in her wicker rocking chair, picking me up and saying in the sweetest grandma way, "Let Grandma nurse you." (Meant hold you.) How do I remember that? I don't know.
> 
> ...


I love your story Bonnie. You were very blessed to have loving grandparents. It must have been a tremendous relief to your parents that you were in a loving and secure home while they were serving your country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When we went to my Grandmother's once a year, I always slept with her. I loved that because I hated sleeping alone. (Too bad for me - only child until 10. I was very impressionable and stuff scared me.) I think she liked it, too. My grandfather had died, and she had a lonely bed.
> 
> I lived with them for almost a year when I was 3 months old. My parents had joined the Army Air Corps and my mother followed him all over during training. She said she didn't know if she'd ever see him again. Apparently, I had a ball at my grandmother and grandfather's. He was a saint, adored by all his five children. My grandmother was wonderful to me, but I'm pretty sure she was the disciplinarian. I remember things from that time. I remember climbing up into a very big easy chair covered with rough dark brown material. I remember how it scratched my face as I crawled onto it. I also remember my grandmother sitting in her wicker rocking chair, picking me up and saying in the sweetest grandma way, "Let Grandma nurse you." (Meant hold you.) How do I remember that? I don't know.
> 
> ...


Beautiful story about your Grandparents. I adored mine and dh's too. Nothing like Grandparents. I hope our grands feel the same way about us. Even tho I had lots of cousins on both sides. All of my grandparents made me feel special. Like I was the only one. I was the closest to my mother's mother because my grandfather had died when I was 7 so I got to spend lots of summer days with her and stay weeks at a time When her house burned down my Daddy built her a house in back of our house. My other grands were on the other side of the house from us. So I was blessed to have them both near in the end of their lives.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny dog!http://faithtap.com/2058/dog-sliding-in-the-snow/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your story Bonnie. You were very blessed to have loving grandparents. It must have been a tremendous relief to your parents that you were in a loving and secure home while they were serving your country.


Thanks, WCK. I'm sure it was a relief for them - and hard, too, to leave a little baby. I started walking and talking at my grandparents' house.

I was lucky - that was quite a family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful story about your Grandparents. I adored mine and dh's too. Nothing like Grandparents. I hope our grands feel the same way about us. Even tho I had lots of cousins on both sides. All of my grandparents made me feel special. Like I was the only one. I was the closest to my mother's mother because my grandfather had died when I was 7 so I got to spend lots of summer days with her and stay weeks at a time When her house burned down my Daddy built her a house in back of our house. My other grands were on the other side of the house from us. So I was blessed to have them both near in the end of their lives.


That would be wonderful! Like you, I hope to be as good a grandmother as mine were.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny dog!http://faithtap.com/2058/dog-sliding-in-the-snow/


That's so cute!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone in Denim Country has a good week and stays safe and healthy. Talk to you all in a few days!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When we went to my Grandmother's once a year, I always slept with her. I loved that because I hated sleeping alone. (Too bad for me - only child until 10. I was very impressionable and stuff scared me.) I think she liked it, too. My grandfather had died, and she had a lonely bed.
> 
> I lived with them for almost a year when I was 3 months old. My parents had joined the Army Air Corps and my mother followed him all over during training. She said she didn't know if she'd ever see him again. Apparently, I had a ball at my grandmother and grandfather's. He was a saint, adored by all his five children. My grandmother was wonderful to me, but I'm pretty sure she was the disciplinarian. I remember things from that time. I remember climbing up into a very big easy chair covered with rough dark brown material. I remember how it scratched my face as I crawled onto it. I also remember my grandmother sitting in her wicker rocking chair, picking me up and saying in the sweetest grandma way, "Let Grandma nurse you." (Meant hold you.) How do I remember that? I don't know.
> 
> ...


She was talking to you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning All! Heres my catch up quick picks

My mother would send me to the fish store to buy Cod Liver Oil. I loved it and often took a sip out of the bottle before I got home. It was orange flavored!

My grandparents came to this country from Poland just over 100 years ago. They had 7 children and those children married and had children and now we total more than 125 people. My cousins all say that they thought they were the favorite grandchild, but they werent.
_I always knew that I was the favorite!_

I cant wait for installments 2 and 3 of the WeeBeePenPals novelette!

Lakeyour new roving sounds dreamyhope to see it soon!

GGIm also borrowing your line but Im going to change it up a bit and get right to the point. Doc, I want you to take care of me just like I was your lawyer! ROFL


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Definitely true for me. Since we moved here and I don't need heavy winter boots, I only have 3 pair of shoes -- sandals, dress shoes & heavy work shoes. But the shoe racks do make for great yarn storage :thumbup:


Honest to goodness, WCK, you have only 3 pairs of shoes? What size do you wear? I'll send you some, you are definitely shoe deprived!

Have a safe trip and a happy visit!

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning All! Heres my catch up quick picks
> 
> My mother would send me to the fish store to buy Cod Liver Oil. I loved it and often took a sip out of the bottle before I got home. It was orange flavored!
> 
> ...


You liked it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> From the Wall Street Journal
> 
> PLEASE READ!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting LL...I was going to put it up too. I don't always agree with Peggy Noonan, but I always read her...I do like her writing style! On this one though, I agree wholeheartedly, we'll be holding our breath for the next two years!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks for posting LL...I was going to put it up too. I don't always agree with Peggy Noonan, but I always read her...I do like her writing style! On this one though, I agree wholeheartedly, we'll be holding our breath for the next two years!


I hope Obama is hanging his head because he realizes his lack of popularity!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope Obama is hanging his head because he realizes his lack of popularity!


You know, LL, I don't think he really cares about his popularity...I don't think he even cares about being president. He just wants to get a few done, his way or the highway, and then he can go play golf.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You know, LL, I don't think he really cares about his popularity...I don't think he even cares about being president. He just wants to get a few done, his way or the highway, and then he can go play golf.


You are probably right. He was voted president and that is all he wanted - to win. I plan to celebrate when he is gone.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is on the Muslim service in the National Cathedral.
> 
> Christian booted from National Cathedral speaks out
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2014/11/christian-booted-from-national-cathedral-speaks-out/#l8Z8Wfca5dCTWU5I.99


Thanks Joey. I'm so proud of that brave woman who followed her leading and stood firm in her faith!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

You might want to print out this addendum for your dictionary:

*Gruber: verb \groo-burr\* 
	To tell a lie deliberately with the intent of misleading.
	To misinform people based on the belief that they are too stupid to understand the wisdom of your position. 
	_To conceal the truth about Obamacare it was necessary to gruber the entire nation._

*Gruber: noun* 
	A calculated mistruth intended to deceive listeners
	_The explanation given in favor of Obamacare was one huge gruber from one end to the other._

*Gruberish: noun \groo-burr-esh\*
	Any bewildering deluge of falsehoods designed to confound an audience based on the speaker's awareness that the truth must be concealed by any means necessary. 
	_A preposterous mountain of gruberish was put forth intended to hide the fact that the entire nation had been grubered about Obamacare._

So now a new word has entered the national lexicon. 
	If you buy a car that turns out to be a piece of junk, you've been "grubered". 
	A "gruberism" is a lie concocted by the left for the purpose of keeping voters in the dark, at least until the next election.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LTL that sounds beautiful. I have seen those sheep.
> Can't wait to see it when you are done spining it.
> 
> I keep forgetting to tell you lady gave me Buffalo fur(??)
> ...


Buffalo, sounds interesting

Silk is hard, especially for a new spinner and especially hard on a drop spindle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all Oh Bon to be so loved and cared for. Bet the chair was covered with horse hair.

My Grandpa on mom's side was my love. Grandma died when I was before I reach age of two. As we were in Michigan, never knew her.
Dad's Grandma well lets just say I was not loved by her at all. Although we spent summers in Michigan my Aunt was my love. 

Thought we had a fire last night thought could smell something burning and husband said it was smoking in the house. Micro wave trip out. So unplugged every thing . Husand thought it was furnance. I was so tired I went to bed. Gave it to God. Still here so God must have been watching over us .

Bon when my Mom died I had a dream and saw here and she told me she was alright.I remember getting up that morning and knew she was o.k. Never forgot that, know it was her and Knew it was God sending message that she was alright and I couldlet go of what had happen to her.

Life is funny that way. Before Dad died had a dream that he was there heaven with my mom and mean Grand Ma. Mean Grand called me before she died and ask me to forgive her for the way she had treated me.
Told Dad my dream before he died that we would be together again and I would be along soon. A day to God is a thousand years to us. Know where I am going as Jesus promise me that. Life is good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Buffalo, sounds interesting
> 
> Silk is hard, especially for a new spinner and especially hard on a drop spindle.


I wondered if it would be may have to send it on to you. As I still haven't got the hang of drop spindle. Drives me crazy, Start good then yarn breaks. Put it down for a while. The Buffalo i got was because in yarn shop out in the country her lady carried an ounce of Buffalo yarn for 50.00 dollars. So i went to farm where they raised Buffllo and ask if I could have some when they shed the yarn in the spring. They had poles with something on it for the Buffalo to rub against when that was happening. She had another lady who collected it and spun it at yarn fair. So She gave me what they shed after that. It was free and said I could come the next spring and get more. But as I was having trouble with spindle never went back. 
Do you have a buffalo ranch near you? may want to see if you can get some. It is so soft. Lots of seeds ect and dirty but soft and has not even been carded. Was going back to shop where she had the 50.00 buffalo yarn as she cards the wool free for spinners. Like I said drop spindel and makes me mad. But want to try again.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> All the pipes in the house are ok.....it`s the pipes outside underground that is the problem. The dirt is like concrete because nothing is thawing.
> Tomorrow evening it`s supposed to rain. So if we haven`t got water back tomorrow I`ll take some buckets outside and collect rainwater to heat on the stove so I can wash dishes.


Ah, I see the problem now. Do you think the pipes are too close to the ground's surface? Or is it where the pipes come up into the house?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> You might want to print out this addendum for your dictionary:
> 
> *Gruber: verb \groo-burr\*
> 	To tell a lie deliberately with the intent of misleading.
> ...


***************
HAHAHAHAHA
Update for the democratic/liberal dictionary.
thanks Gerslay, it's priceless


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all Oh Bon to be so loved and cared for. Bet the chair was covered with horse hair.
> 
> My Grandpa on mom's side was my love. Grandma died when I was before I reach age of two. As we were in Michigan, never knew her.
> Dad's Grandma well lets just say I was not loved by her at all. Although we spent summers in Michigan my Aunt was my love.
> ...


Yarnie, I had the same dream when my mother died. It was about 4 in the morning and I was not in deep sleep. I heard her voice saying, "Everything will be alright." I felt she'd reached out to moderate my grief.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone in Denim Country has a good week and stays safe and healthy. Talk to you all in a few days!!


Have a good trip WCK.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

morning Gerslay, Gili, and Kc hope you are well this find day.

New snow out kind you like sparkle. love it just a couple of inches. Wait till Jan when I complain and remind me of this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, I had the same dream when my mother died. It was about 4 in the morning and I was not in deep sleep. I heard her voice saying, "Everything will be alright." I felt she'd reached out to moderate my grief.


That is so nice to hear that two other people heard the same thing. Always afraid to say anything aboaut it as thing people will think I am off my rocker. like that would be any thing new.  ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You might want to print out this addendum for your dictionary:
> 
> *Gruber: verb \groo-burr\*
> 	To tell a lie deliberately with the intent of misleading.
> ...


You are a riot, good one a must save. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks Joey. I'm so proud of that brave woman who followed her leading and stood firm in her faith!


I can't believe that church allowed itself to be desecrated like that by Muslims. Allah is not Jehovah, my God. Allah is another name for Satan. My God would not condone the Quran or it's teaching and hates what Islam is about.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone in Denim Country has a good week and stays safe and healthy. Talk to you all in a few days!!


We will miss you while you are gone. Praying angels over you and your trip.XX♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, I had the same dream when my mother died. It was about 4 in the morning and I was not in deep sleep. I heard her voice saying, "Everything will be alright." I felt she'd reached out to moderate my grief.


She did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't believe that church allowed itself to be desecrated like that by Muslims. Allah is not Jehovah, my God. Allah is another name for Satan. My God would not condone the Quran or it's teaching and hates what Islam is about.


I can't either. The political correctness is going to ruin our country. You are right KC allah is not The Great I Am.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Were your kids subjected to cod liver oil too? I don't think my nephews and nieces had to take it - they had some multi-vitamins.


They had baby vitamins when I started having children. My mom was an RN, but she was worried, I guess, that I wasn't getting my vitamins. So, she did the usual thing in that day - give children cod liver oil. It was really nasty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She was talking to you.


Yes. And I needed that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning All! Heres my catch up quick picks
> 
> My mother would send me to the fish store to buy Cod Liver Oil. I loved it and often took a sip out of the bottle before I got home. It was orange flavored!
> 
> ...


Response to your quick picks:

You LIKED cod liver oil? I took it in little round pills with amber liquid inside. I never knew it tasted good!

Your grandparents did a good job! It's interesting how the family grew. I'd like to do that with my family some day. With 13 grandkids, the numbers should get up there!

Ditto WeeBee's novelette.

Ditto LTL's yarn.

Re doctors:For my last colonoscopy, I had just heard a song - hilarious - about a patient on the operating table asking the doctor if he was in his happy place. If I can find it on Youtube, I'll post the link. So funny! So just before they put me out, when the doctor came and asked how I was, I asked him how he was, if he was feeling good. He seemed to pause and take stock of himself, then said he was. I didn't have the nerve to ask him if he was in his happy place. After all, look what he was doing all day! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are probably right. He was voted president and that is all he wanted - to win. I plan to celebrate when he is gone.


There will be a lot of celebrations on that happy day.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't either. The political correctness is going to ruin our country. You are right KC allah is not The Great I Am.


Does this sound like a religion of peace or one Jehovah would accept? This is the devil's religion, murder, rape, lies, subjection.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks Joey. I'm so proud of that brave woman who followed her leading and stood firm in her faith!


Amazing. She was very courageous.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You might want to print out this addendum for your dictionary:
> 
> *Gruber: verb \groo-burr\*
> 	To tell a lie deliberately with the intent of misleading.
> ...


Very clever - works for me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all Oh Bon to be so loved and cared for. Bet the chair was covered with horse hair.
> 
> My Grandpa on mom's side was my love. Grandma died when I was before I reach age of two. As we were in Michigan, never knew her.
> Dad's Grandma well lets just say I was not loved by her at all. Although we spent summers in Michigan my Aunt was my love.
> ...


It is good. I wonder if our grandparents knew how much they meant to us. What a difference they made.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, I had the same dream when my mother died. It was about 4 in the morning and I was not in deep sleep. I heard her voice saying, "Everything will be alright." I felt she'd reached out to moderate my grief.


We had a woman in our church whose two oldest (high school) children (out of three) died together in a car accident driving to their part-time jobs. She was a very devout Christian. After they died, she devoted herself to the religious education program at our church. She did an excellent job. She told the eighth grade (my daughter was in there) that after her children died, she was going to bed, saying her prayers, and had the awful thought - what if this (heaven) isn't real. She heard her daughter day, "Don't worry, mom. It's real."

She's a true inspiration to me every time I see her. That happened many years ago as our church was just starting to build. It happened on a Sunday morning, and our priest had just heard and told us - he got choked up just telling us. She and her husband are still very active in the church, and they're well into their seventies. She has been leading a Bereavement group for years. No one knows it better than she does. She's very quiet, truly an inspiration.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, I had the same dream when my mother died. It was about 4 in the morning and I was not in deep sleep. I heard her voice saying, "Everything will be alright." I felt she'd reached out to moderate my grief.


Yes. Those are such awe-inspiring moments.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Does this sound like a religion of peace or one Jehovah would accept? This is the devil's religion, murder, rape, lies, subjection.


When offered the Prince of Peace who is love, who would ever choose the other.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone in Denim Country has a good week and stays safe and healthy. Talk to you all in a few days!!


Safe travels, Kitty! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning All! Heres my catch up quick picks
> 
> My mother would send me to the fish store to buy Cod Liver Oil. I loved it and often took a sip out of the bottle before I got home. It was orange flavored!
> 
> ...


Great closing line, Gerslay! :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all Oh Bon to be so loved and cared for. Bet the chair was covered with horse hair.
> 
> My Grandpa on mom's side was my love. Grandma died when I was before I reach age of two. As we were in Michigan, never knew her.
> Dad's Grandma well lets just say I was not loved by her at all. Although we spent summers in Michigan my Aunt was my love.
> ...


All this talk about grandparents, parents, etc...how wonderful!

I spent every summer with my Grandpa-- Mom's dad-- Grandma died when I was in 4th grade. So that summer and then every summer until I was a junior in high school, I went to SD. We left the day after school let out. My sister and I would get on a greyhound bus, ride all day. We had to change buses in Sioux City, IA. My sister is 3 years younger than I. No escort. I was so scared the first time! I think we had the same bus driver every year! My mom was an only child so, no cousins. Plenty of aunts and uncles, but few, if any kids my age. He was a judge in town, and while I know he loved us, he was a pretty gruff fellow.

My Dad's parents moved to WA State when I was young so I never spent much time with them. My Dad is the oldest, and one of seven. Most of his siblings moved to WA State. When he got married, his youngest sister was in kindergarten. I had kids before she did. I never played with any cousins, never got to spend the night with grandparents as a child.

I often wish I had cousins and family that I can hang out with. I think I drive my kids crazy...asking them if they talked with their cousins. Making them go with us to see family. Checking in with their siblings. I think that's why I have Bailey over so often...I want her to want to see us and spend time with family. We all get together often, I am blessed that my children have chosen to stay close.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone in Denim Country has a good week and stays safe and healthy. Talk to you all in a few days!!


Have a safe trip! Enjoy your time with your family!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope Obama is hanging his head because he realizes his lack of popularity!


One thing you can be sure of: he will plow on with his Marxist agenda!
He doesn't consider himself defeated. It's just a bump on the road to the 'future' (of the destruction of this country). :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You might want to print out this addendum for your dictionary:
> 
> *Gruber: verb \groo-burr\*
> 	To tell a lie deliberately with the intent of misleading.
> ...


Great research Gerslay. I think that in German, gruber means miner, i.e. coal miner, gold miner, 'trust' miner.  
'entitlements miner', ... etc.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> morning Gerslay, Gili, and Kc hope you are well this find day.
> 
> New snow out kind you like sparkle. love it just a couple of inches. Wait till Jan when I complain and remind me of this.


Morning everyone! Finally the sun is shining! Haven't seen the sun for about 4 days I think. Got about 6 inches of snow overnight. Very fluffy stuff. Don't have the snow tires on my car yet...

Celebrating hubby's birthday today. Everyone will be over! I have to go to the store to get stuff to make jambalaya. It's his favorite! Need to get going on the house, it's kinds cluttered. I have knitting everywhere. I am working on an Advent calendar for Bailey...if you have any suggestions on items to include in it, I would appreciate it. I have never made one before and never had any kind but the candy ones. I am using matchbooks. I am going to cut up some cards and use the pictures inside. I want something a little more meaningful.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is so nice to hear that two other people heard the same thing. Always afraid to say anything aboaut it as thing people will think I am off my rocker. like that would be any thing new.  ;-)


I hope you're never afraid to share anything with us in Denim Country, Yarnie. That's what friends are for. PM us if necessary. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Pre-op song : this is so funny! I want to give this to my doctor.






Here's a little bit about the singer. This is kind of long, but I know you'll like the last line of this blurb. This is from wikipedia, which also has a picture but it didn't post. She looks like a sweet sorta chubby grandma.

Christine Lavin (born January 2, 1952) is a New York City-based singer-songwriter and promoter of contemporary folk music. She has recorded numerous solo albums, and has also recorded with other female folk artists under the name Four Bitchin' Babes. Lavin was a founding member of the Four Bitchin' Babes when they were formed in 1990.
In recent years Lavin has been known to host knitting circles before her shows, inviting any knitters, hookers (people who crochet), or other crafters to join her.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't believe that church allowed itself to be desecrated like that by Muslims. Allah is not Jehovah, my God. Allah is another name for Satan. My God would not condone the Quran or it's teaching and hates what Islam is about.


People have lost their moral compass, haven't they? :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There will be a lot of celebrations on that happy day.


'O Happy Day' can't come soon enough! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Does this sound like a religion of peace or one Jehovah would accept? This is the devil's religion, murder, rape, lies, subjection.


'...but Islam is a 'peaceful' religion.' Isn't that what o claims? :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We had a woman in our church whose two oldest (high school) children (out of three) died together in a car accident driving to their part-time jobs. She was a very devout Christian. After they died, she devoted herself to the religious education program at our church. She did an excellent job. She told the eighth grade (my daughter was in there) that after her children died, she was going to bed, saying her prayers, and had the awful thought - what if this (heaven) isn't real. She heard her daughter day, "Don't worry, mom. It's real."
> 
> She's a true inspiration to me every time I see her. That happened many years ago as our church was just starting to build. It happened on a Sunday morning, and our priest had just heard and told us - he got choked up just telling us. She and her husband are still very active in the church, and they're well into their seventies. She has been leading a Bereavement group for years. No one knows it better than she does. She's very quiet, truly an inspiration.


What a story!
Thanks for sharing it with us, Bonnie. This lady is in the perfect parish group, the Bereavement Committee. She can identify and commiserate with the grieving. 
God Bless her!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> One thing you can be sure of: he will plow on with his Marxist agenda!
> He doesn't consider himself defeated. It's just a bump on the road to the 'future' (of the destruction of this country). :thumbdown:


Terrible man!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Unfortunately I think you're right. Some of them enjoy the fighting too much and if no one from the right is posting, they try to draw them back in. How often have they said that pleasant conversation is boring?


They find it boring because they are incapable of doing so. When they attempt such conversation it is always strained. Anyway, I don't trust anyone that disses cream cheese.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> It's exactly the o voters to whom Jon Gruber referred as stupid American voters.


HAHAHA. The only problem is they haven't realized it yet. They are still stuck in the deer in the headlights pose.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> double that both articles from WCK, LL and also KC.
> 
> Were very good and spoke the truth. It is unbelieveable that we as a nation have sunk so low as to not bring them all up and impreach the whole lot of them.


theyarnlady
and you belong you know where writing such c........


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> HAHAHA. The only problem is they haven't realized it yet. They are still stuck in the deer in the headlights pose.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Does anyone else think that avatar looks like dog barf? Maybe cat puke. Either way vomit.


I'm still saying it's the aftermath of a bad chemical peel. She really should stay home and tend to her wounds.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> HAHAHA. The only problem is they haven't realized it yet. They are still stuck in the deer in the headlights pose.


You're right again, Solo! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm still saying it's the aftermath of a bad chemical peel. She really should stay home and tend to her wounds.


Reminds me of an Iroquois mask. They were used to ward off evil spirits!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Does this sound like a religion of peace or one Jehovah would accept? This is the devil's religion, murder, rape, lies, subjection.


No ma'am it does not. Yes it is from below.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> All this talk about grandparents, parents, etc...how wonderful!
> 
> I spent every summer with my Grandpa-- Mom's dad-- Grandma died when I was in 4th grade. So that summer and then every summer until I was a junior in high school, I went to SD. We left the day after school let out. My sister and I would get on a greyhound bus, ride all day. We had to change buses in Sioux City, IA. My sister is 3 years younger than I. No escort. I was so scared the first time! I think we had the same bus driver every year! My mom was an only child so, no cousins. Plenty of aunts and uncles, but few, if any kids my age. He was a judge in town, and while I know he loved us, he was a pretty gruff fellow.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a blessing when your children are friends, and nice too if there are cousins. My children are close to one another, and their children are close, although separated by miles. We get together whenever we can. The children ask if "the cousins" will be there. Usually they will.

It gets harder with some in high school and all their activities. We had big plans to see The Maze Runner together - because we'd all read it. It just didn't work out - people had other commitments. So we saw it separately and will have an overnight Maze Runner party sometime and watch it on video.

Do "the cousins" in your family live near each other?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> One thing you can be sure of: he will plow on with his Marxist agenda!
> He doesn't consider himself defeated. It's just a bump on the road to the 'future' (of the destruction of this country). :thumbdown:


That's right. He will never recognize defeat, and if he did, he couldn't accept it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> All this talk about grandparents, parents, etc...how wonderful!
> 
> I spent every summer with my Grandpa-- Mom's dad-- Grandma died when I was in 4th grade. So that summer and then every summer until I was a junior in high school, I went to SD. We left the day after school let out. My sister and I would get on a greyhound bus, ride all day. We had to change buses in Sioux City, IA. My sister is 3 years younger than I. No escort. I was so scared the first time! I think we had the same bus driver every year! My mom was an only child so, no cousins. Plenty of aunts and uncles, but few, if any kids my age. He was a judge in town, and while I know he loved us, he was a pretty gruff fellow.
> 
> ...


I remember riding the bus from one town to another. Scary, but back then the bus driver looked out for kids. I'm sorry your grandmother died when you were so young. You sound like a wonderful grandmother yourself. I'm sure Bailey would agree! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Morning everyone! Finally the sun is shining! Haven't seen the sun for about 4 days I think. Got about 6 inches of snow overnight. Very fluffy stuff. Don't have the snow tires on my car yet...
> 
> Celebrating hubby's birthday today. Everyone will be over! I have to go to the store to get stuff to make jambalaya. It's his favorite! Need to get going on the house, it's kinds cluttered. I have knitting everywhere. I am working on an Advent calendar for Bailey...if you have any suggestions on items to include in it, I would appreciate it. I have never made one before and never had any kind but the candy ones. I am using matchbooks. I am going to cut up some cards and use the pictures inside. I want something a little more meaningful.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Your Advent calendar sounds very nice, especially the idea of putting more meaningful things in it. How about a little cross in one? Maybe a piece of palm for the ride into Jerusalem? If you could find a little tiny donkey to put in near Christmas day? A star? I've heard of a tradition of having a Nativity scene moved every day as Christmas approaches. I was sort of thinking along those lines - with the little animals and then closer to Christmas the star and then the cross? You could use pictures or little objects if you could find them anywhere. Getting objects might make this project way too complicated.

Oh, I don't really know what I'm talking about - but you can tell I sure do like your idea!! Good luck. Please let us know how it turns out. Have fun with it. I'm sure Bailey will be delighted!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 'O Happy Day' can't come soon enough! :thumbup:


Let there be dancing in the streets!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it's a blessing when your children are friends, and nice too if there are cousins. My children are close to one another, and their children are close, although separated by miles. We get together whenever we can. The children ask if "the cousins" will be there. Usually they will.
> 
> It gets harder with some in high school and all their activities. We had big plans to see The Maze Runner together - because we'd all read it. It just didn't work out - people had other commitments. So we saw it separately and will have an overnight Maze Runner party sometime and watch it on video.
> 
> Do "the cousins" in your family live near each other?


No, the cousins don't live close...but they get together every time they can. One of the cousins will be moving close this spring...my kids are excited! Everyone will be getting together over Thanksgiving. It is my in-laws 60th wedding anniversary. There will be 40 people from the immediate family all staying together in 2 cabins in NE. everyone is very excited! Can't come soon enough!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What a story!
> Thanks for sharing it with us, Bonnie. This lady is in the perfect parish group, the Bereavement Committee. She can identify and commiserate with the grieving.
> God Bless her!


She is. And she's a very humble person.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Your Advent calendar sounds very nice, especially the idea of putting more meaningful things in it. How about a little cross in one? Maybe a piece of palm for the ride into Jerusalem? If you could find a little tiny donkey to put in near Christmas day? A star? I've heard of a tradition of having a Nativity scene moved every day as Christmas approaches. I was sort of thinking along those lines - with the little animals and then closer to Christmas the star and then the cross? You could use pictures or little objects if you could find them anywhere. Getting objects might make this project way too complicated.
> 
> Oh, I don't really know what I'm talking about - but you can tell I sure do like your idea!! Good luck. Please let us know how it turns out. Have fun with it. I'm sure Bailey will be delighted!


These are some great ideas! I was thinking I would put a little description on the back so she would know what the significance of the item.

I am going to have to have just some pictures of things...I also thought about candy canes and the story behind them. There are so many items to choose from! I will post a pic when I finish it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They find it boring because they are incapable of doing so. When they attempt such conversation it is always strained. Anyway, I don't trust anyone that disses cream cheese.


Yes. I told one of them that it may appear that way to someone who is new. But to us, since we know more about each other every day, each little comment is full of the rich background details that we've shared. So it's not boring at all. It's part of a very interesting story - with all of us in it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> No, the cousins don't live close...but they get together every time they can. One of the cousins will be moving close this spring...my kids are excited! Everyone will be getting together over Thanksgiving. It is my in-laws 60th wedding anniversary. There will be 40 people from the immediate family all staying together in 2 cabins in NE. everyone is very excited! Can't come soon enough!


What a great celebration!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> These are some great ideas! I was thinking I would put a little description on the back so she would know what the significance of the item.
> 
> I am going to have to have just some pictures of things...I also thought about candy canes and the story behind them. There are so many items to choose from! I will post a pic when I finish it. Thanks for the help!


So true - Christmas is rich with meaning and ideas. I wonder if you save Christmas cards - they might have some good pictures that would be small. ?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

No wonder Nancy Reagan turned to a Psychic, those surrounding her were not of sound mind and have passed on that trait.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So true - Christmas is rich with meaning and ideas. I wonder if you save Christmas cards - they might have some good pictures that would be small. ?


Yep...have tons of cards! I also make Christmas cards, so I probably have some stamps that will work. I'd better get going on it, don't have a ton of time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> No, the cousins don't live close...but they get together every time they can. One of the cousins will be moving close this spring...my kids are excited! Everyone will be getting together over Thanksgiving. It is my in-laws 60th wedding anniversary. There will be 40 people from the immediate family all staying together in 2 cabins in NE. everyone is very excited! Can't come soon enough!


 I know you are excited. What fun! That really something to be excited about.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you are excited. What fun! That really something to be excited about.


Have a great time, CB! Such fun!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your GD has your same sense of humor. :XD:


Yes, my GD is a hoot - has the greatest sense of humor - makes the funniest faces - She's truly a beautiful little girl - but we don't go around telling her that - I've known many "beautiful" women but had no sense of humor or could ever laugh at themselves - not so with our little 1 - I can take no "credit"" for her looks 'cause she looks so much like her other grandmother - same coloring - skin & hair - but she surely ownes her sense of humor - it's hers alone.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> When we went to my Grandmother's once a year, I always slept with her. I loved that because I hated sleeping alone. (Too bad for me - only child until 10. I was very impressionable and stuff scared me.) I think she liked it, too. My grandfather had died, and she had a lonely bed.
> 
> I lived with them for almost a year when I was 3 months old. My parents had joined the Army Air Corps and my mother followed him all over during training. She said she didn't know if she'd ever see him again. Apparently, I had a ball at my grandmother and grandfather's. He was a saint, adored by all his five children. My grandmother was wonderful to me, but I'm pretty sure she was the disciplinarian. I remember things from that time. I remember climbing up into a very big easy chair covered with rough dark brown material. I remember how it scratched my face as I crawled onto it. I also remember my grandmother sitting in her wicker rocking chair, picking me up and saying in the sweetest grandma way, "Let Grandma nurse you." (Meant hold you.) How do I remember that? I don't know.
> 
> ...


Oh Bon, how I love reading these stories about our KPers. Seems we've had many,many similar stories. When my grandmother died in L.A. I was living in Louisiana. Had started a new job only 2 weeks before. No way could I attend her funeral in L.A. I was sitting at my desk & saw on my watch that her funeral was just starting. Little tears started falling down my cheeks. Just then my boss came into the office. He asked me what was wrong? I told him my grandmother was just being buried in L.A. & I couldn't be there. He said I should have told him,he'd have let me go. But I told him there was no way I could have gone anyway. He was so very nice to me. Gladdens your heart when someone is so kind to you.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Fudge Tootie! I think the judge would enjoy that.


I emailed my GD's Fudge Tootie to Judge Judy's email account, but heard nothing further from her - but, betcha if she has the opportunity to read it,she'll like it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Morning All! Heres my catch up quick picks
> 
> My mother would send me to the fish store to buy Cod Liver Oil. I loved it and often took a sip out of the bottle before I got home. It was orange flavored!
> 
> ...


Well, the next time I have my colon thingy, I'll feel free to use your line 'cause as I previously said, my doctor's wife IS a lawyer - so,your line would be oh so correct!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You are probably right. He was voted president and that is all he wanted - to win. I plan to celebrate when he is gone.


I hope all we KPers get to celebrate BIG TIME come January 20, 2017! Inauguration Day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I hope all we KPers get to celebrate BIG TIME come January 20, 2017! Inauguration Day!


Me too! It will be better either way. Getting someone OUT will be enough to party about!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This scary. Even more than someone's avatar.
http://mail.aol.com/38848-111/aol-6/en-us/Suite.aspx


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I hope all we KPers get to celebrate BIG TIME come January 20, 2017! Inauguration Day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We had a woman in our church whose two oldest (high school) children (out of three) died together in a car accident driving to their part-time jobs. She was a very devout Christian. After they died, she devoted herself to the religious education program at our church. She did an excellent job. She told the eighth grade (my daughter was in there) that after her children died, she was going to bed, saying her prayers, and had the awful thought - what if this (heaven) isn't real. She heard her daughter day, "Don't worry, mom. It's real."
> 
> She's a true inspiration to me every time I see her. That happened many years ago as our church was just starting to build. It happened on a Sunday morning, and our priest had just heard and told us - he got choked up just telling us. She and her husband are still very active in the church, and they're well into their seventies. She has been leading a Bereavement group for years. No one knows it better than she does. She's very quiet, truly an inspiration.


My brother worked where his daughter (my niece) did. Therefore he knew her friends at work. This was many years ago,when computers were just coming into their own. My brother was a computer geek. He'd given a computer to his daughter that was connected to her phone line. The night he died his DD was talking on her house phone line - the computer wasn't turned on, wasn't connected in any way. While his DD was talking to her girlfriend from work all of a sudden a man's voice was on the phone line & said: I'm alright, don't worry about me." My nieces's girlfriend freaked out & said "Oh my God! That's your dad!" That surely made us all believe our loved ones can talk to us from the great beyond.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it's a blessing when your children are friends, and nice too if there are cousins. My children are close to one another, and their children are close, although separated by miles. We get together whenever we can. The children ask if "the cousins" will be there. Usually they will.
> 
> It gets harder with some in high school and all their activities. We had big plans to see The Maze Runner together - because we'd all read it. It just didn't work out - people had other commitments. So we saw it separately and will have an overnight Maze Runner party sometime and watch it on video.
> 
> Do "the cousins" in your family live near each other?


The majority of my cousins lived in Canada - my Dad's family. Had a few of my Mom's cousins in California. But I have my Mom to thank for establishing my connections to my Canadian family 'cause she took my brother & I up north (on the train) to visit them often.

I encourage my DD to take her kids to visit with her DH's family - brother - SIL & cousins as often as possible. The SIL's parents are wonderful, loving people & have my DD's kids call them grandpa & grandma also. My GS is playing the trumpet & these other "grandparents" gave him their son's trumpet he played when he was young. How nice of them, huh?

My DH has only 2 cousins - I tell him that's pitiful! I have well over 30 - my Dad had 13 brothers & sisters & my grandfather had 21!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember riding the bus from one town to another. Scary, but back then the bus driver looked out for kids. I'm sorry your grandmother died when you were so young. You sound like a wonderful grandmother yourself. I'm sure Bailey would agree! :thumbup:


I had an aunt, uncle & 2 cousins living in Portland,Oregon. When I was 13 I rode the train by myself coming home from Oregon. My Dad worked for the railroad & knew the train people - conductor & such. Nevertheless, can you imagine a 13 yr old riding the train by herself these days? I think not, but that was a different time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My brother worked where his daughter (my niece) did. Therefore he knew her friends at work. This was many years ago,when computers were just coming into their own. My brother was a computer geek. He'd given a computer to his daughter that was connected to her phone line. The night he died his DD was talking on her house phone line - the computer wasn't turned on, wasn't connected in any way. While his DD was talking to her girlfriend from work all of a sudden a man's voice was on the phone line & said: I'm alright, don't worry about me." My nieces's girlfriend freaked out & said "Oh my God! That's your dad!" That surely made us all believe our loved ones can talk to us from the great beyond.


They do. Great story.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> and you belong you know where writing such c........


Gud Vaere meddeg.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I hope all we KPers get to celebrate BIG TIME come January 20, 2017! Inauguration Day!


Is it too early to apply for tix to one of the Inauguration Day balls?  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They do. Great story.


I hope all understand what I said about my mom and Dad they were in heaven. Jesus wanted me to be at peace so he allowed me to see and know that they were and would be with him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope all understand what I said about my mom and Dad they were in heaven. Jesus wanted me to be at peace so he allowed me to see and know that they were and would be with him.


We understand perfectly, Yarnie. We find peace in Jesus.♥♥♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is it too early to apply for tix to one of the Inauguration Day balls?  :lol:


Why we should be early more time to celebrate.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why we should be early more time to celebrate.


I am still celebrating last weeks win. :XD:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

So...i need some help. Remember I "interviewed" for the job at the bakery that was to open in November? It has opened. The owner hasn't called and now I am wondering my next step. Part of me is wanting to stay away and pretend I never interviewed. The other part of me wants to figure out a way to start baking there. What should I do??? I know the items I made are good. I used quality ingredients and made them with love. I know people in my community love what I bake. 
Please give me some of your wise wisdom...I've got nothing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> So...i need some help. Remember I "interviewed" for the job at the bakery that was to open in November? It has opened. The owner hasn't called and now I am wondering my next step. Part of me is wanting to stay away and pretend I never interviewed. The other part of me wants to figure out a way to start baking there. What should I do??? I know the items I made are good. I used quality ingredients and made them with love. I know people in my community love what I bake.
> Please give me some of your wise wisdom...I've got nothing.


gjz you may not of heard from them as they just open up. They may need time to get establish and see if their business can make money. 
I can't say anything other than that. Just trust yourself and do what you think is right for you.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> gjz you may not of heard from them as they just open up. They may need time to get establish and see if their business can make money.
> I can't say anything other than that. Just trust yourself and do what you think is right for you.


You have said exactly what I gave been rationalizing. I am doubting myself...maybe it won't be as fun as baking at home. I will give it some time before I worry and get my shorts in a wad, so to speak. Thanks Yarnie...you always give me wise advice. I appreciate it more than I can say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Early night bed is calling so try to have a good night all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone...&#9829;


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Good night all...Yarnie,thanks for the advice. Sleep well everyone!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Yep...have tons of cards! I also make Christmas cards, so I probably have some stamps that will work. I'd better get going on it, don't have a ton of time.


It sounds like a great project.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, my GD is a hoot - has the greatest sense of humor - makes the funniest faces - She's truly a beautiful little girl - but we don't go around telling her that - I've known many "beautiful" women but had no sense of humor or could ever laugh at themselves - not so with our little 1 - I can take no "credit"" for her looks 'cause she looks so much like her other grandmother - same coloring - skin & hair - but she surely ownes her sense of humor - it's hers alone.


Our Sarah is funny, too. And pretty, of course! I love it when they have a sense of humor. They're so much fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh Bon, how I love reading these stories about our KPers. Seems we've had many,many similar stories. When my grandmother died in L.A. I was living in Louisiana. Had started a new job only 2 weeks before. No way could I attend her funeral in L.A. I was sitting at my desk & saw on my watch that her funeral was just starting. Little tears started falling down my cheeks. Just then my boss came into the office. He asked me what was wrong? I told him my grandmother was just being buried in L.A. & I couldn't be there. He said I should have told him,he'd have let me go. But I told him there was no way I could have gone anyway. He was so very nice to me. Gladdens your heart when someone is so kind to you.


Yes, it does. Being apart is not easy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I emailed my GD's Fudge Tootie to Judge Judy's email account, but heard nothing further from her - but, betcha if she has the opportunity to read it,she'll like it.


You may be surprised. She may very well answer you - it's so cute, and I think she'll like it a lot.

Sometimes they do respond. I've gotten two nice personal responses - one from Greta and one from Geraldo!! Geraldo signed his just G. I was smitten! I told the family that Geraldo and I are on first initial terms!

I was very excited about hearing from them! I think it's harder now because there's FB and email and Twitter. Greg Gutfeld said the other day that he tries to read ALL his Twitters. I may send him a tweet one day. 

Just a thought - maybe tweet Judge Jeanine too - she may read more of those herself because they're shorter.

I hope she answers. Let us know?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My brother worked where his daughter (my niece) did. Therefore he knew her friends at work. This was many years ago,when computers were just coming into their own. My brother was a computer geek. He'd given a computer to his daughter that was connected to her phone line. The night he died his DD was talking on her house phone line - the computer wasn't turned on, wasn't connected in any way. While his DD was talking to her girlfriend from work all of a sudden a man's voice was on the phone line & said: I'm alright, don't worry about me." My nieces's girlfriend freaked out & said "Oh my God! That's your dad!" That surely made us all believe our loved ones can talk to us from the great beyond.


Oh, my gosh! And they both heard it - fantastic!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> The majority of my cousins lived in Canada - my Dad's family. Had a few of my Mom's cousins in California. But I have my Mom to thank for establishing my connections to my Canadian family 'cause she took my brother & I up north (on the train) to visit them often.
> 
> I encourage my DD to take her kids to visit with her DH's family - brother - SIL & cousins as often as possible. The SIL's parents are wonderful, loving people & have my DD's kids call them grandpa & grandma also. My GS is playing the trumpet & these other "grandparents" gave him their son's trumpet he played when he was young. How nice of them, huh?
> 
> My DH has only 2 cousins - I tell him that's pitiful! I have well over 30 - my Dad had 13 brothers & sisters & my grandfather had 21!


Wow - that's quite a family!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is it too early to apply for tix to one of the Inauguration Day balls?  :lol:


Never too early. Start shopping!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

surprise - another double from me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> So...i need some help. Remember I "interviewed" for the job at the bakery that was to open in November? It has opened. The owner hasn't called and now I am wondering my next step. Part of me is wanting to stay away and pretend I never interviewed. The other part of me wants to figure out a way to start baking there. What should I do??? I know the items I made are good. I used quality ingredients and made them with love. I know people in my community love what I bake.
> Please give me some of your wise wisdom...I've got nothing.


How about going by to buy something and reminding her that you're still very interested? Maybe you could take another treat just for the owner and those who work there to tempt them? I have no experience along these lines except my own persistence. I'm sure there are others who would know more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night everyone...♥


Good night, Yarnie, Jokim, and gjz - sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm through for tonight. GG - are you and I the only ones left? Good night, sleep tight to everyone.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

gjz said:


> You have said exactly what I gave been rationalizing. I am doubting myself...maybe it won't be as fun as baking at home. I will give it some time before I worry and get my shorts in a wad, so to speak. Thanks Yarnie...you always give me wise advice. I appreciate it more than I can say.


What position did you interview for giz? Was it as a baker? I didn't know that was your calling. Is it a large or small bakery? If it is a smaller local bakery, I'd stop by with a thank you card and a personal note thanking them for the interview. Express hope that they are successful. Then, close by asking them to keep you in mind if they need a dedicated and motivated team member.

If it is a large commercial bakery, send a letter to the human resource department saying basically the same info and direct it to whoever interviewed you.

If you are really wanting to be a commercial baker, you need commercial experience. Do you bake for businesses in your town? I know that some local restaurants in my town don't do their own baking. They use small order bakeries that create high end cakes and pies. Maybe you could talk to some restaurants near you like them. Make samples, take photos, visit restaurants and present your work professionally, like a sales rep would.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> So...i need some help. Remember I "interviewed" for the job at the bakery that was to open in November? It has opened. The owner hasn't called and now I am wondering my next step. Part of me is wanting to stay away and pretend I never interviewed. The other part of me wants to figure out a way to start baking there. What should I do??? I know the items I made are good. I used quality ingredients and made them with love. I know people in my community love what I bake.
> Please give me some of your wise wisdom...I've got nothing.


Call them again. Ask if they have decided on you. Do not take it as a rejection if they say no.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been missing Janie. I checked on her last night. She pm'd me this morning. She is sick with nausea and has to lie down to keep from getting sicker. The test showed she had a mass under her ulcer. Pray that the report is not cancer. She is a fighter but is a little down right now. Will you agree with me that Jesus will take her thru this battle and give her strength? She needs our prayers for her health. 
I will let you know what she reports back to me. 
We love you Janie and are here for you. Lifting her up to the Lord Jesus.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been missing Janie. I checked on her last night. She pm'd me this morning. She is sick with nausea and has to lie down to keep from getting sicker. The test showed she had a mass under her ulcer. Pray that the report is not cancer. She is a fighter but is a little down right now. Will you agree with me that Jesus will take her thru this battle and give her strength? She needs our prayers for her health.
> I will let you know what she reports back to me.
> We love you Janie and are here for you. Lifting her to the Lord Jesus.


Oh, dear. This is sad news. My prayers are for Janeway. CB, thank you for contacting her and please send us any news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Always prayer for her. She is apart of all of us. Keep her in my heart too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been missing Janie. I checked on her last night. She pm'd me this morning. She is sick with nausea and has to lie down to keep from getting sicker. The test showed she had a mass under her ulcer. Pray that the report is not cancer. She is a fighter but is a little down right now. Will you agree with me that Jesus will take her thru this battle and give her strength? She needs our prayers for her health.
> I will let you know what she reports back to me.
> We love you Janie and are here for you. Lifting her up to the Lord Jesus.


I am praying for Janie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saw an ad next to other site posting to . I knew it just knew it. Fat is cause by hormones.

It's not what I eat. Chocolate, chips, ect. I am all for believing this one. Eat eat eat.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been missing Janie. I checked on her last night. She pm'd me this morning. She is sick with nausea and has to lie down to keep from getting sicker. The test showed she had a mass under her ulcer. Pray that the report is not cancer. She is a fighter but is a little down right now. Will you agree with me that Jesus will take her thru this battle and give her strength? She needs our prayers for her health.
> I will let you know what she reports back to me.
> We love you Janie and are here for you. Lifting her up to the Lord Jesus.


My love and prayers to you Janie. ♥ I miss you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been missing Janie. I checked on her last night. She pm'd me this morning. She is sick with nausea and has to lie down to keep from getting sicker. The test showed she had a mass under her ulcer. Pray that the report is not cancer. She is a fighter but is a little down right now. Will you agree with me that Jesus will take her thru this battle and give her strength? She needs our prayers for her health.
> I will let you know what she reports back to me.
> We love you Janie and are here for you. Lifting her up to the Lord Jesus.


Sending my love and prayers for you, Janie. May the Lord ease your pain and suffering. We are thinking of you constantly, Janie, and praying for you also. ♥♥♥ Hugs, lots of HUGS!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw an ad next to other site posting to . I knew it just knew it. Fat is cause by hormones.
> 
> It's not what I eat. Chocolate, chips, ect. I am all for believing this one. Eat eat eat.


Yarnie, that ad targets o voters. Remember what Jon Gruber says,....... ;-) :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been missing Janie. I checked on her last night. She pm'd me this morning. She is sick with nausea and has to lie down to keep from getting sicker. The test showed she had a mass under her ulcer. Pray that the report is not cancer. She is a fighter but is a little down right now. Will you agree with me that Jesus will take her thru this battle and give her strength? She needs our prayers for her health.
> I will let you know what she reports back to me.
> We love you Janie and are here for you. Lifting her up to the Lord Jesus.


Thanks for letting us know, CB. I will pray for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, that ad targets o voters. Remember what Jon Gruber says,....... ;-) :-D


thanks just when I had an excuse. Oh well just have to find another one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

did you notice that we are up to #45 my gosh we are a postie bunch.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks just when I had an excuse. Oh well just have to find another one.


  
We are in for a winter storm/blizzard, for the next 2 days!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We are in for a winter storm/blizzard, for the next 2 days!


You will be cozy. Do you have enough food? I am sure you do. It is an early winter!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> We are in for a winter storm/blizzard, for the next 2 days!


We got a couple inches yesterday. I am already tired of winter weather, and it's not even winter yet. I am not sure I will make it. Going to lunch tomorrow with some girlfriends. Finished a pale pink eternity scarf for DD#1. Started a blanket for my GS, Austin.

Got a text from DD#2 this morning. She said they are going to have to lower the crib mattress. She added some photos showing that Austin is trying to pull up in bed. I told her he must have woken up hungry and wanted to crawl out and grab a bite. The attached picture is him around 5 am waking up. It's taken with the baby monitor.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We got a couple inches yesterday. I am already tired of winter weather, and it's not even winter yet. I am not sure I will make it. Going to lunch tomorrow with some girlfriends. Finished a pale pink eternity scarf for DD#1. Started a blanket for my GS, Austin.
> 
> Got a text from DD#2 this morning. She said they are going to have to lower the crib mattress. She added some photos showing that Austin is trying to pull up in bed. I told her he must have woken up hungry and wanted to crawl out and grab a bite. The attached picture is him around 5 am waking up. It's taken with the baby monitor.


Sweet baby. Active.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh! And they both heard it - fantastic!


Oh I know - it's kind-of unbelievable isn't it. My niece is a no-nonsense person & being as both she & her girlfriend heard "my brother" on the phone line...well....it's just got to be like a message from Heaven, doesn't it? And, they both knew my brother's voice quite well & both said it sounded exactly like him.

Another story from the great beyond. I know Christians aren't supposed to believe in psychics, but my niece had a reading from a well known psychic. He started talking to her about her Mom who had already died. He said she was in Heaven "working" with small children. Her Mom had owned a child care company. He also said her Mom was living in a white house that had a white picked fence in front with red roses growing over an arched porch. Much later my niece was going through some cards that were put in the front of a dresser drawer. Most of us have probably put greeting cards in a drawer like that. She just happened to look at the card. It was the last birthday card my brother had given to his wife before she died - her Mom. Th picture on the card was a white cottage looking house with a white picked fence & red roses growing on an arch over the porch.

OK, are you ready for some more? The psychic said he couldn't quite "get" her Mom's name, that it started with an "R" & it was a very unusual name for a woman. Her Mom's name was "Raymonde" - French feminine for "Raymond."

One more about my niece. Psychic told her "Louie" was always with her & looking over her. She told him she didn't know anyone named Louie. She had a photo taken in 1937 of her dad (my brother), her grandfather (my dad) & her great grandfather (my grandfather). Photo taken in a small railroad town where we lived at the train station when grandpa came to visit us from Canada. This was in Black Rock, Utah. It's now a ghost town. Anyway, my niece had this photo stuck on the edge of her chest of drawers. Shortly after she had her psychic reading the photo fell off the chest of drawers. She'd never looked at the back of the photo - it fell off the chest of drawers with the back facing up. My mom had written the men's names on the back: Her dad Lloyd, her grandfather Leo, her great grandfather Louie.

I don't know about anyone else, but all these stories make me a believer that our loved ones are waiting for us on the other side.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You will be cozy. Do you have enough food? I am sure you do. It is an early winter!


I have enough food. That's not my worry. I'm concerned about the people who have to drive to work in this weather: my kids and GKs. Hopefully schools will be closed and other places of business will decide to close. Driving bans will go into effect. But, we're used to harsh winter weather, just not so early.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We got a couple inches yesterday. I am already tired of winter weather, and it's not even winter yet. I am not sure I will make it. Going to lunch tomorrow with some girlfriends. Finished a pale pink eternity scarf for DD#1. Started a blanket for my GS, Austin.
> 
> Got a text from DD#2 this morning. She said they are going to have to lower the crib mattress. She added some photos showing that Austin is trying to pull up in bed. I told her he must have woken up hungry and wanted to crawl out and grab a bite. The attached picture is him around 5 am waking up. It's taken with the baby monitor.


Yes, he is a sweet, and curious, baby.
 :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been missing Janie. I checked on her last night. She pm'd me this morning. She is sick with nausea and has to lie down to keep from getting sicker. The test showed she had a mass under her ulcer. Pray that the report is not cancer. She is a fighter but is a little down right now. Will you agree with me that Jesus will take her thru this battle and give her strength? She needs our prayers for her health.
> I will let you know what she reports back to me.
> We love you Janie and are here for you. Lifting her up to the Lord Jesus.


Yes, please keep us up-to-date regarding our Janie. She probably doesn't need a lot of us contacting her - looks like you're our designated line of communication.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We are in for a winter storm/blizzard, for the next 2 days!


Oh no! Stay inside and knit. Brrrr going to get in 20's tonight. Last week it was 80. Freezing here. Soup weather!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, please keep us up-to-date regarding our Janie. She probably doesn't need a lot of us contacting her - looks like you're our designated line of communication.


Yes I will keep all of you posted. She is to sick to get on KP and read lots of post. I will let you know how she is doing. I talked to her again. She said is has Peace in the Lord right now. Continue prayers for her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We got a couple inches yesterday. I am already tired of winter weather, and it's not even winter yet. I am not sure I will make it. Going to lunch tomorrow with some girlfriends. Finished a pale pink eternity scarf for DD#1. Started a blanket for my GS, Austin.
> 
> Got a text from DD#2 this morning. She said they are going to have to lower the crib mattress. She added some photos showing that Austin is trying to pull up in bed. I told her he must have woken up hungry and wanted to crawl out and grab a bite. The attached picture is him around 5 am waking up. It's taken with the baby monitor.


Sweet Austin. He will be throwing that leg over the top of the crib before long. Aren't getting to spend Thanksgiving with him?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! Stay inside and knit. Brrrr going to get in 20's tonight. Last week it was 80. Freezing here. Soup weather!


I plan on staying in knitting, and making chili! Soup is the alternate plan. For me, cocooning during a winter storm is a plus! 
Good nite, all! Sleep well and wake up rested, God willing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sweet Austin. He will be throwing that leg over the top of the crib before long. Aren't getting to spend Thanksgiving with him?


No, just Christmas and New Years. They are coming for 2 weeks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We got a couple inches yesterday. I am already tired of winter weather, and it's not even winter yet. I am not sure I will make it. Going to lunch tomorrow with some girlfriends. Finished a pale pink eternity scarf for DD#1. Started a blanket for my GS, Austin.
> 
> Got a text from DD#2 this morning. She said they are going to have to lower the crib mattress. She added some photos showing that Austin is trying to pull up in bed. I told her he must have woken up hungry and wanted to crawl out and grab a bite. The attached picture is him around 5 am waking up. It's taken with the baby monitor.


Smart Mom. It's always better to lower the mattress BEFORE they climb out!!  He's ready! Cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh I know - it's kind-of unbelievable isn't it. My niece is a no-nonsense person & being as both she & her girlfriend heard "my brother" on the phone line...well....it's just got to be like a message from Heaven, doesn't it? And, they both knew my brother's voice quite well & both said it sounded exactly like him.
> 
> Another story from the great beyond. I know Christians aren't supposed to believe in psychics, but my niece had a reading from a well known psychic. He started talking to her about her Mom who had already died. He said she was in Heaven "working" with small children. Her Mom had owned a child care company. He also said her Mom was living in a white house that had a white picked fence in front with red roses growing over an arched porch. Much later my niece was going through some cards that were put in the front of a dresser drawer. Most of us have probably put greeting cards in a drawer like that. She just happened to look at the card. It was the last birthday card my brother had given to his wife before she died - her Mom. Th picture on the card was a white cottage looking house with a white picked fence & red roses growing on an arch over the porch.
> 
> ...


Me, too. They're very comforting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I have enough food. That's not my worry. I'm concerned about the people who have to drive to work in this weather: my kids and GKs. Hopefully schools will be closed and other places of business will decide to close. Driving bans will go into effect. But, we're used to harsh winter weather, just not so early.


It's way too early!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! Stay inside and knit. Brrrr going to get in 20's tonight. Last week it was 80. Freezing here. Soup weather!


Cold here tonight, too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yippee not long to go til Thanksgiving. I can taste that turkey right now. Ooh I`m drooling.
Did I tell you I make the best turkey ever? I just started the prep for it tonight. I peeled and cut large cubes of swede (rutabaga). I also peeled and cut up parsnips ready for roasting next week. Both the swede and parsnips are in Ziplock bags in the freezer.
Ditto with onion skins that I put in the pot for my turkey broth.
I can`t wait!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I plan on staying in knitting, and making chili! Soup is the alternate plan. For me, cocooning during a winter storm is a plus!
> Good nite, all! Sleep well and wake up rested, God willing.


Must be a 'chili' day. Just put some in the Crockpot for tonight. We are very cold (for VA that is), but no snow.

Finished my dad's lap blanket, and will wash and block it tomorrow. Finally I can do something for me, after I finish up a brainless backing for my daughter's afghan. Will probably do both since I will probably mess up the garter stitch backing because it is SOOOOO BORING.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh I know - it's kind-of unbelievable isn't it. My niece is a no-nonsense person & being as both she & her girlfriend heard "my brother" on the phone line...well....it's just got to be like a message from Heaven, doesn't it? And, they both knew my brother's voice quite well & both said it sounded exactly like him.
> 
> Another story from the great beyond. I know Christians aren't supposed to believe in psychics, but my niece had a reading from a well known psychic. He started talking to her about her Mom who had already died. He said she was in Heaven "working" with small children. Her Mom had owned a child care company. He also said her Mom was living in a white house that had a white picked fence in front with red roses growing over an arched porch. Much later my niece was going through some cards that were put in the front of a dresser drawer. Most of us have probably put greeting cards in a drawer like that. She just happened to look at the card. It was the last birthday card my brother had given to his wife before she died - her Mom. Th picture on the card was a white cottage looking house with a white picked fence & red roses growing on an arch over the porch.
> 
> ...


Yes! Our experiences make us believe. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I have enough food. That's not my worry. I'm concerned about the people who have to drive to work in this weather: my kids and GKs. Hopefully schools will be closed and other places of business will decide to close. Driving bans will go into effect. But, we're used to harsh winter weather, just not so early.


I hope most people will stay home. That they will use common sense.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Brrr it`s -1F outside with the wind chill. Thank goodness we still have water though.

I* have some chilli in the freezer. I`ll defrost some and have it for dinner tonight. Thanks for the reminder LTL
:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brrr it`s -1F outside with the wind chill. Thank goodness we still have water though.
> 
> I* have some chilli in the freezer. I`ll defrost some and have it for dinner tonight. Thanks for the reminder LTL
> :thumbup:


Be cozy!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I put a roast in my crockpot this morning with potatoes and carrots from my garden. I got the recipe from the "Oh slow cooker, how I love thee" thread on KP today. It calls for 3 envelopes of seasoning, but I have copycat recipes for one of them and lg. containers of Tones seasoning and Buttermilk dressing mix, so I didn't buy any envelopes.

Here's the recipe link:

http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/main-course/beef/3-envelope-roast.html

I am going to lunch soon, but if anyone wants my recipe for Italian dressing mix, I'll search for it when I return.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> No, just Christmas and New Years. They are coming for 2 weeks.


Even bettter. You will get to spend Christmas with your kids. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I put a roast in my crockpot this morning with potatoes and carrots from my garden. I got the recipe from the "Oh slow cooker, how I love thee" thread on KP today. It calls for 3 envelopes of seasoning, but I have copycat recipes for one of them and lg. containers of Tones seasoning and Buttermilk dressing mix, so I didn't buy any envelopes.
> 
> Here's the recipe link:
> 
> ...


Yes I want it. I go thru lots of Italian dressing. Thanks for the roast recipe. I have one in the freezer will try it tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yippee not long to go til Thanksgiving. I can taste that turkey right now. Ooh I`m drooling.
> Did I tell you I make the best turkey ever? I just started the prep for it tonight. I peeled and cut large cubes of swede (rutabaga). I also peeled and cut up parsnips ready for roasting next week. Both the swede and parsnips are in Ziplock bags in the freezer.
> Ditto with onion skins that I put in the pot for my turkey broth.
> I can`t wait!!!


You are getting started early.I have never had rutabaga. Does it taste like a turnip?
I won't start until Monday. I will do my chopping , making my bread dough and baking my cornbread then. Tuesday the cleaning and washing all my holiday dishes. Wednesday the pie baking and my dh's favorite fruit salad. Then Thanksgiving the rest. Then Friday start pulling out Christmas or just resting if family is away at deer camp.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Must be a 'chili' day. Just put some in the Crockpot for tonight. We are very cold (for VA that is), but no snow.
> 
> Finished my dad's lap blanket, and will wash and block it tomorrow. Finally I can do something for me, after I finish up a brainless backing for my daughter's afghan. Will probably do both since I will probably mess up the garter stitch backing because it is SOOOOO BORING.


Are you going to post your work? We want to see what homespun yarn and your knitting look like. Garter stitch is boring but you can did it mindlessly . Plus it is faster. Then you can do something for yourself.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are getting started early.I have never had rutabaga. Does it taste like a turnip?
> I won't start until Monday. I will do my chopping , making my bread dough and baking my cornbread then. Tuesday the cleaning and washing all my holiday dishes. Wednesday the pie baking and my dh's favorite fruit salad. Then Thanksgiving the rest. Then Friday start pulling out Christmas or just resting if family is away at deer camp.


Bumpy.... I cook the rutabaga in with the potatoes and mash them together with a few spoonfuls of turkey broth. Then the next day for dinner I add leftover mashed potatoes, ruterbga and brussel sprouts, and fry them in a bit of turkey fat that I saved from the turkey drippings. I call it 'Bubble and Squeak' because of the noise it makes in the frying pan when I cook it.
Hubby says it`s the best meal of the year when he has sliced turkey with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy.... I cook the rutabaga in with the potatoes and mash them together with a few spoonfuls of turkey broth. Then the next day for dinner I add leftover mashed potatoes, ruterbga and brussel sprouts, and fry them in a bit of turkey fat that I saved from the turkey drippings. I call it 'Bubble and Squeak' because of the noise it makes in the frying pan when I cook it.
> Hubby says it`s the best meal of the year when he has sliced turkey with it.


That sounds good. I remember you talking about it last year.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going to post your work? We want to see what homespun yarn and your knitting look like. Garter stitch is boring but you can did it mindlessly . Plus it is faster. Then you can do something for yourself.


Here is a homespun shawl I made for a friend--hate this yarn. Says it is machine washable/dryable but another lady on KP said don't throw it in washer! Waiting for her to say how it should be blocked.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Your shawl looks warm. I don't like homespun either. It is ok if you add another yarn with it. 
How are you today?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is the scarf I`m knitting for me. I did some more work on it last night while my son was getting ready for work because I had to stop work work on his afghan. As soon as he went to work I started back on his afghan again.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Here is a homespun shawl I made for a friend--hate this yarn. Says it is machine washable/dryable but another lady on KP said don't throw it in washer! Waiting for her to say how it should be blocked.


Jane that`s so gorgeous. It looks so warm and toasty. 
If the instructions says its machine washable dryable then if I were you I`d wash it the first time, and air dry it outside if it`s not too cold.

How are you feeling today Janie? I`ve been so worried about you ♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Howdy Doody!

Well I'm so aggravated...the furniture that was supposed to arrive on Sat was switched to Tues (today) and they called this morning and its not coming until this Sat. I'm so annoyed, I could have painted afterall and now I'm definitely not in the mood. 

Its pretty cold here today too, we'll be lucky if it heats up to 32F! Its really hard to believe but they're predicting it could be 70F on Saturday. What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is a homespun shawl I made for a friend--hate this yarn. Says it is machine washable/dryable but another lady on KP said don't throw it in washer! Waiting for her to say how it should be blocked.


I made a shawl for a friend with Homespun and I didn't like it either...it just wasn't very pretty. I took it apart and I made her something else. I think I'll still use the yarn though (I have lots of it) and make some wheelchair laprobes for the VA hospital...I don't think the vets care all that much about 'pretty'!

It's good to see you online, Janey, I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I found this on Facebook today...looks to be a handy guide.

*The Science Behind Baking Your Ideal Chocolate Chip Cookie*

From ooey-gooey to uniformity of shape, from soft and chewy to thin and crispy...there is science behind baking chocolate chip cookies to suit everyone's preference!

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2014/09/04/345530660/the-science-behind-baking-your-ideal-chocolate-chip-cookie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is the scarf I`m knitting for me. I did some more work on it last night while my son was getting ready for work because I had to stop work work on his afghan. As soon as he went to work I started back on his afghan again.


Gorgeous. I love the design and colors!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Winter has come early and its cold out there...might as well do the raindeer dance...enjoy!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202038049785728


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

FROM THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
Please read:

Another ObamaCare Deception
As Jonathan Gruber knows, the health-care law is a tax machine. The Cadillac levy will hit the middle class.

By TEVI TROY
Nov. 16, 2014 6:12 p.m. ET
1551 COMMENTS
Jonathan Gruber, a Massachusetts Institute of Technology economist, is making himself a household name, and not in a good way. A series of videos have emerged in recent days showing Mr. Gruberan architect of the Affordable Care Acttelling college audiences that major parts of the law were designed purposely to mask its true cost to individual Americans.

As Mr. Gruber put it, speaking last year at a conference at the University of Pennsylvania: Lack of transparency is a huge political advantage. And basically, you know, call it the stupidity of the American voter or whatever, but basically that was really, really critical to getting the thing to pass.

One example cited by Mr. Gruber is the so-called Cadillac tax, as the ObamaCare excise tax on high-value employer health plans is known. The tax, which he helped devise and will take effect in 2018, imposes a 40% levy on individual health plans worth more than $10,200, and on family plans worth more than $27,500. As Mr. Grubers remarks were unearthed last week, economist Mark Wilson and I released a study of the excise tax that shows he is right about its deceptive design. The tax is likely to hit many people who dont have high-end coverage.

Mr. Gruber says in one video that his real aim was to reduce the tax break available to those who get employer-sponsored insurance, about 170 million Americans. He lamented that it would be hard to persuade Congress to reduce peoples tax breaks: You just cant get through. Its politically impossible. True enoughthe excise tax does the job instead. It is a stealthy way to reduce the tax preference for health care without taking it away from employers.

Mr. Gruber also noted that the real impact of the tax would fall on individual Americans: We just tax the insurance companies, they pass on higher prices that offsets the tax break we get, it ends up being the same thing. Its a very clever, you know, basic exploitation of the lack of economic understanding of the American voter. In another video that surfaced on Friday, he explained that the only way to get rid of the tax preference for employer-sponsored insurance was by mislabeling it, calling it a tax on insurance plans rather than a tax on people, when we all know its a tax on people who hold those insurance plans.

Our study bears this out. While the tax is designed to be paid by companies, employees or consumers will see significant increases in costs. These cost increases will be passed on in several ways. Large employers who are subject to the excise tax in 2018 will pay an average of more than $2,700 per employee a year from 2018 to 2024. As Mr. Gruber admits, and basic economics confirms, this cost will be passed on to consumers or to employees in higher prices and lower compensation.

Employers, being rational actors, will not want to pay these taxes and will reduce their health-care benefits to limit their potential exposure to the tax. Doing this will cause employees to be hit by the excise tax in at least two other ways. If employers increase taxable wages to compensate for reducing the value of their plans, then employees will be paying more in taxes for the same compensation levels, and more after-tax out-of-pocket expenses for their health care.

From 2018 to 2024, the excise tax could cost 12.1 million employees an average $1,050 in higher payroll and income taxes a year, if employers increase their taxable wages as they reduce the cost of health-care benefits. Alternatively, if employers only reduce the value of their offerings without increasing wages and salaries, these employees could see up to a $6,150 reduction in their health-care benefits and little or no increase in pay.

Mr. Gruber also implicitly acknowledged that calling the excise tax a Cadillac tax is misleading, as the taxs reach will expand. Over time its gonna apply to more and more health-insurance plans, he said, elaborating in a separate speech that the tax that starts out hitting only 8% of the insurance plans essentially amounts over the next 20 years [to] essentially getting rid of the exclusion for employer-sponsored plans.

This means that eventually the excise tax will affect an increasing number of workers who dont have top-flight health insurance. By 2031 the cost of the average family health-care plan is expected to hit the excise-tax threshold. The taxs creeping reach is reminiscent of the Alternative Minimum Tax, which was originally designed to hit only the wealthiest taxpayers but now nails the middle class.

The all-too-candid MIT economist is not likely to have a hard time paying for his own health careMr. Gruber reportedly received $400,000 for advising the Obama administration on the Affordable Care Act. But he is having a hard time explaining his unguarded comments about the law. His views may be obnoxious, but Mr. Gruber has performed a public service by finally telling the truth about ObamaCare and providing a glimpse of the mind-set of those who foisted it on the country. The American people are smart enough to see Mr. Gruber and the Affordable Care Act for what they are.

Mr. Troy is the president of the American Health Policy Institute and a former deputy secretary of Health and Human Services.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope most people will stay home. That they will use common sense.


During the storm, some people were caught on a highway that was subsequently closed. One man hit a snowbank and was stuck since 1:30 this morning. The snow kept piling up around him. When the TV newspeople were talking to him, the snow was up to the side view mirror and going higher. But he stayed put because that's what the authorities told him to do. I don't know if he ever got rescued. Towns to the east of Lake Erie (down wind of the lake) have driving bans, schools and businesses are closed.
Yet, north of the city (Buffalo) there is hardly a snowflake in the air. The wind is forecast to shift so that areas north of the city will get the snow tomorrow. And then, the entire WNY will be paralyzed. It is windy (28 mph+), the temp is around 17 deg. F. So you can imagine the wind chill. Glad the little ones are home, warm and safe.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy.... I cook the rutabaga in with the potatoes and mash them together with a few spoonfuls of turkey broth. Then the next day for dinner I add leftover mashed potatoes, ruterbga and brussel sprouts, and fry them in a bit of turkey fat that I saved from the turkey drippings. I call it 'Bubble and Squeak' because of the noise it makes in the frying pan when I cook it.
> Hubby says it`s the best meal of the year when he has sliced turkey with it.


So that what 'bubble and squeak' is. Heard of it before, but not what it includes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> FROM THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
> Please read:
> 
> Another ObamaCare Deception
> ...


In his stride to destroy America, o is purposely destroying the middle class. That is the part of our society that stands in wholehearted opposition to his evil plan, because it has the most to lose if o succeeds.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is a homespun shawl I made for a friend--hate this yarn. Says it is machine washable/dryable but another lady on KP said don't throw it in washer! Waiting for her to say how it should be blocked.


Hi Janie, how are you? Good to 'hear' from you again.
I'm not a fan of homespun either. Haven't been since I tried knitting with it years ago. It's a roving yarn with a thread twisted around it. Roving yarn is hard to work with because it splits.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is the scarf I`m knitting for me. I did some more work on it last night while my son was getting ready for work because I had to stop work work on his afghan. As soon as he went to work I started back on his afghan again.


Very nice scarf, Wendy Bee. It looks warm.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Doody!
> 
> Well I'm so aggravated...the furniture that was supposed to arrive on Sat was switched to Tues (today) and they called this morning and its not coming until this Sat. I'm so annoyed, I could have painted afterall and now I'm definitely not in the mood.
> 
> Its pretty cold here today too, we'll be lucky if it heats up to 32F! Its really hard to believe but they're predicting it could be 70F on Saturday. What's wrong with this picture?


With all the snow that we got and are still to get for the next 3 days (4-5 ft! in spots), the end of the week is supposed to warm up to the 50's. Hope we don't have major flooding on the scale my brother and sister in law had last January. :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Winter has come early and its cold out there...might as well do the raindeer dance...enjoy!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202038049785728


Cute Gerslay. I was waiting for them to break into the Rockettes kick line. Now I have to wait for the Macy's Parade to see it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> In his stride to destroy America, o is purposely destroying the middle class. That is the part of our society that stands in wholehearted opposition to his evil plan, because it has the most to lose if o succeeds.


And the libs think what he is doing is wonderful. How blind they are.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi Janie, how are you? Good to 'hear' from you again.
> I'm not a fan of homespun either. Haven't been since I tried knitting with it years ago. It's a roving yarn with a thread twisted around it. Roving yarn is hard to work with because it splits.


Glad Janeway is back!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> And the libs think what he is doing is wonderful. How blind they are.


More and more people that were taken in by Obama are now admitting how disappointed in him they are. I hope this disappointment shows well in the 2016 elections. Many Democrats, as well as Republicans, need to be voted out and replaced with those that will work for We The People once more.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janie, it's good to see you posting. Don't over do. Sending HUGS.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> More and more people that were taken in by Obama are now admitting how disappointed in him they are. I hope this disappointment shows well in the 2016 elections. Many Democrats, as well as Republicans, need to be voted out and replaced with those that will work for We The People once more.


Yes. I doubt some of the libs will recognize their error - until it is too late - and it probably is too late.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> More and more people that were taken in by Obama are now admitting how disappointed in him they are. I hope this disappointment shows well in the 2016 elections. Many Democrats, as well as Republicans, need to be voted out and replaced with those that will work for We The People once more.


Yes, the 'DC inside the beltway' crowd seems to have forgotten why they're in DC: WE THE PEOPLE !!!!!!!!!!! .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

This is beautiful.

http://worriersanonymous.org/Share/Mansions.htm


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds good. I remember you talking about it last year.


Bumpy.....are you making the cornbread to use as stuffing for the turkey?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, the 'DC inside the beltway' crowd seems to have forgotten why they're in DC: WE THE PEOPLE !!!!!!!!!!! .


Amen to that!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Very nice scarf, Wendy Bee. It looks warm.


Thanks Jokim. I wish I had it finished already. It`s so cold here today.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. I wish I had it finished already. It`s so cold here today.


I know what you mean about the cold. 17 deg. F in Nov. for this area is unheard of.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I want it. I go thru lots of Italian dressing. Thanks for the roast recipe. I have one in the freezer will try it tomorrow.


It was cold out today! I had a nice lunch and visit with friends too. Here is the Italian Dressing Mix recipe and a couple others you might like. Remember that you can double or triple the ratio of ingredients to make enough to store for future use.

Italian Dressing Mix

1 T. garlic powder
1 1/2 T. sugar
2 T. dried oregano
1 t. lemon pepper
1/4 t. dried thyme
1 t. red pepper flakes
1 t. dried basil
1 T. dried parsley
1/4 t. celery salt
1 T. onion powder

Mix and store

To serve:

Whisk 1/4 c. vinegar, 2/3 c. oil, and 2T. Italian Dressing Mix.

Cajun Spice Mix

2 t. garlic powder
2 1/2 t. paprika
1 t. pepper
1 t. onion powder
1 t. cayenne
1 1/4 t. oregano
1 1/4 t. thyme
1/2 t. red pepper flakes
1 t. salt

Mix and store

Taco Seasoning Mix

2 t. Chile powder
1 1/2 t. Paprika
1 t. Onion powder
1/2 t. cumin
1/2 t. oregano
1/2 t. Garlic powder
1/4t. Pepper
1 pinch cayenne
1 pinch red pepper flakes
1-2 t. Sea salt

Mix and store

To use: Add to 1 lb. meat with 1/2 c. water. Simmer 10 min.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It was cold out today! I had a nice lunch and visit with friends too. Here is the Italian Dressing Mix recipe and a couple others you might like. Remember that you can double or triple the ratio of ingredients to make enough to store for future use.
> 
> Italian Dressing Mix
> 
> ...


Thanks, KC. I saved it.
:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I put a roast in my crockpot this morning with potatoes and carrots from my garden. I got the recipe from the "Oh slow cooker, how I love thee" thread on KP today. It calls for 3 envelopes of seasoning, but I have copycat recipes for one of them and lg. containers of Tones seasoning and Buttermilk dressing mix, so I didn't buy any envelopes.
> 
> Here's the recipe link:
> 
> ...


That's one of my family's favorite meals, although we spice just with salt and pepper. It's so good, especially on cold nights!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy.... I cook the rutabaga in with the potatoes and mash them together with a few spoonfuls of turkey broth. Then the next day for dinner I add leftover mashed potatoes, ruterbga and brussel sprouts, and fry them in a bit of turkey fat that I saved from the turkey drippings. I call it 'Bubble and Squeak' because of the noise it makes in the frying pan when I cook it.
> Hubby says it`s the best meal of the year when he has sliced turkey with it.


Sounds delicious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is a homespun shawl I made for a friend--hate this yarn. Says it is machine washable/dryable but another lady on KP said don't throw it in washer! Waiting for her to say how it should be blocked.


It's so good to see you, Jane. It's a pretty color.

You don't like the looks of it - or you don't like working with it?

I'm so glad you were able to join us!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your shawl looks warm. I don't like homespun either. It is ok if you add another yarn with it.
> How are you today?


What is it about homespun? I"ve never used it, don't know anything about it, but I"m interested. I like the name.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is the scarf I`m knitting for me. I did some more work on it last night while my son was getting ready for work because I had to stop work work on his afghan. As soon as he went to work I started back on his afghan again.


I love your colors and patterns, WendyBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Doody!
> 
> Well I'm so aggravated...the furniture that was supposed to arrive on Sat was switched to Tues (today) and they called this morning and its not coming until this Sat. I'm so annoyed, I could have painted afterall and now I'm definitely not in the mood.
> 
> Its pretty cold here today too, we'll be lucky if it heats up to 32F! Its really hard to believe but they're predicting it could be 70F on Saturday. What's wrong with this picture?


I'd be aggravated, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I found this on Facebook today...looks to be a handy guide.
> 
> *The Science Behind Baking Your Ideal Chocolate Chip Cookie*
> 
> ...


Cooking is chemistry! I like this!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I found this on Facebook today...looks to be a handy guide.
> 
> *The Science Behind Baking Your Ideal Chocolate Chip Cookie*
> 
> ...


I'll always go for the one with the most chocolate chips!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Well the AOLW are ruining another thread. Won't mention it because I do not want them ganging up on another group of nice ladies. It is so upsetting, how cruel they are.

Well chili is almost ready and my dogs are shaking in front of the fireplace longing begging for a fire. So off to warm up my buddies. See you later


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hope everyone can read this and see the video:

http://uk.businessinsider.com/sainsburys-2014-christmas-ad-2014-11?r=US

It is an ad - and a good one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is the scarf I`m knitting for me. I did some more work on it last night while my son was getting ready for work because I had to stop work work on his afghan. As soon as he went to work I started back on his afghan again.


WeBee your work amazes me! I am glad you are making something for yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Doody!
> 
> Well I'm so aggravated...the furniture that was supposed to arrive on Sat was switched to Tues (today) and they called this morning and its not coming until this Sat. I'm so annoyed, I could have painted afterall and now I'm definitely not in the mood.
> 
> Its pretty cold here today too, we'll be lucky if it heats up to 32F! Its really hard to believe but they're predicting it could be 70F on Saturday. What's wrong with this picture?


Sounds like the stuff that happens to me. You can't control it so don't worry about it. Just sing Doris Day's song .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZbKHDPPrrc
Cold here last night 19 and then in the 60's Saturday. Fickle weather for sure. I am tired of covering up my flowers I just let them freeze last night. They will come back in the Spring.


----------



## Betsy Ross (Jun 17, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Doody!
> 
> Well I'm so aggravated...the furniture that was supposed to arrive on Sat was switched to Tues (today) and they called this morning and its not coming until this Sat. I'm so annoyed, I could have painted afterall and now I'm definitely not in the mood.
> 
> Its pretty cold here today too, we'll be lucky if it heats up to 32F! Its really hard to believe but they're predicting it could be 70F on Saturday. What's wrong with this picture?


Be careful, the Libs will claim it's "climate change"!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know what you mean about the cold. 17 deg. F in Nov. for this area is unheard of.


Jokim, have been watching the news. You have gotten snow! My husband is from your area. Lake effect, he says. I know you are ok.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It was cold out today! I had a nice lunch and visit with friends too. Here is the Italian Dressing Mix recipe and a couple others you might like. Remember that you can double or triple the ratio of ingredients to make enough to store for future use.
> 
> Italian Dressing Mix
> 
> ...


Yummmm. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, KC. I saved it.
> :thumbup:


How do you save it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What is it about homespun? I"ve never used it, don't know anything about it, but I"m interested. I like the name.


It is soft. I like that part and I like the colors blended together but it splits. If you drop a stitch it gets lost and can't find it. I made a few throws with it but I used it with another yarn twisted in it. It is pretty tho just hard to work with.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> More and more people that were taken in by Obama are now admitting how disappointed in him they are. I hope this disappointment shows well in the 2016 elections. Many Democrats, as well as Republicans, need to be voted out and replaced with those that will work for We The People once more.


Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy.....are you making the cornbread to use as stuffing for the turkey?


I make cornbread dressing away from the turkey. No stuffing in turkey. I use an oven bag with my turkey. The stuffing is yucky in the turkey .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll always go for the one with the most chocolate chips!


Me too Bon. Lots of semi-sweet ones. Thanks Gerslay for the good hints I am keeping it too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is soft. I like that part and I like the colors blended together but it splits. If you drop a stitch it gets lost and can't find it. I made a few throws with it but I used it with another yarn twisted in it. It is pretty tho just hard to work with.


I have some that I've been waiting to use in a jacket for myself , but I keep reading about the negatives. I still will make the jacket, but I worry about piling when I wash it.

I am currently using Lion Brand's Heartland for a baby blanket, but do you think it will also be a problem? I love the tweedy look of the yarn, but it is soft too. It is working up beautifully though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have some that I've been waiting to use in a jacket for myself , but I keep reading about the negatives. I still will make the jacket, but I worry about piling when I wash it.
> 
> I am currently using Lion Brand's Heartland for a baby blanket, but do you think it will also be a problem? I love the tweedy look of the yarn, but it is soft too. It is working up beautifully though.


I think it may pill a little if not hand washed or machine dried. When I made my last baby blanket I used "I Love this Yarn "from HL. I put a cup of soda in my gentle wash and dried it half way in the dryer then air dried it the rest of the way. It was so soft .
I like the Heartland I used it double for a crocheted scarf. It was soft and good to work with. But I haven't washed it yet or even worn it. I love the tweedy of the Heartland too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is for you Janie. XX
The Lord Himself goes before you and will be with you; He will never leave you or forsake you. Do not be afraid, do not be discouraged. Deut 31:8


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I make cornbread dressing away from the turkey. No stuffing in turkey. I use an oven bag with my turkey. The stuffing is yucky in the turkey .


I'm like you CB. I make the dressing and bake it in a pan. I have read that stuffing the bird is not good. It dries out the bird by absorbing turkey juices. Plus as you say, the dressing doesn't develop a crust. It stays too moist or yucky. I don't make cornbread stuffing though. I use the herb stuffing mix, diced celery and onion, chicken broth, butter, and good browned sausage. I make a big pan with 2 lbs. sage sausage and one of hot (or Italian) sausage.

This is my DH's family's recipe. My Mom always made oyster stuffing. I liked that, but you can make a meal on sausage stuffing when eating leftovers. DH loves it. I always make a cranberry salad, however, that my mom made. It wouldn't be Thanksgiving without it. I use non-sugar red raspberry jello, ground raw cranberries, crushed pineapple drained, finely diced celery, and a can of mandarin oranges cut in half. I add 1 and 1/2 c. sugar to moderate the tartness of the cranberries. Once the salad sets up, I serve it on leaf lettuce topped with a mixture of Cool Whip and a little mayonnaise. It is so healthy and refreshing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'm like you CB. I make the dressing and bake it in a pan. I have read that stuffing the bird is not good. It dries out the bird by absorbing turkey juices. Plus as you say, the dressing doesn't develop a crust. It stays too moist or yucky. I don't make cornbread stuffing though. I use the herb stuffing mix, diced celery and onion, chicken broth, butter, and good browned sausage. I make a big pan with 2 lbs. sage sausage and one of hot (or Italian) sausage.
> 
> This is my DH's family's recipe. My Mom always made oyster stuffing. I liked that, but you can make a meal on sausage stuffing when eating leftovers. DH loves it. I always make a cranberry salad, however, that my mom made. It wouldn't be Thanksgiving without it. I use non-sugar red raspberry jello, ground raw cranberries, crushed pineapple drained, finely diced celery, and a can of mandarin oranges cut in half. I add 1 and 1/2 c. sugar to moderate the tartness of the cranberries. Once the salad sets up, I serve it on leaf lettuce topped with a mixture of Cool Whip and a little mayonnaise. It is so healthy and refreshing.


The cornbread dressing is a southern favorite. It has bread mixed with the cornbread made with bacon grease. I let the cornbread sit with the sage and poultry seasonings the night before so it absorbs the spices taste .Onions, celery , eggs salt pepper and hot broth from the turkey . 
I have bought cranberry jello before but hard to find. 
I have never had sausage stuffing or oyster but have heard of it. My family is so silly I can't change a thing. Your cranberry salad sounds wonderful. My mil 's salad is made of bananas , pineapple and cherries with cream cheese and real whipped cream. Topped with lots of pecans. I have to double it because everyone loves it. I could eat it for dessert if any were left.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope most people will stay home. That they will use common sense.


When I 1st moved here from Los Angeles I owned a '64 VW Bug. If you ever owned 1, you know there weren't many places it couldn't go. Now ya' gotta realize I was a California beach bunny - but had a hell of a work ethic. We had some hellacious snow storms that 1st winter. I worked in downtown Knoxville - it was an 11 mile drive from my house to downtown/work. My car was parked in a driveway that was sloped down from the road. No way could I get up the driveway to the road, tires just kept slipping. My neighbor & his son came over & both stepped on my rear bumper - kept jumping up & down on it while I steered & they got me up the driveway & onto the road & I was on my way to work - slowly, but surely. I also put large, concrete blocks underneath the back seat, t deflated the rear tires a bit & that little, beloved Bug got me anywhere I wanted to go. I kept it 10 years, sold it to my girlfriend & she kept it 17 years. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Here is the scarf I`m knitting for me. I did some more work on it last night while my son was getting ready for work because I had to stop work work on his afghan. As soon as he went to work I started back on his afghan again.


Oh I like this lots, but turquoise is about my favorite color. So many people can wear turquoise - seems to look good on just about anyone.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Doody!
> 
> Well I'm so aggravated...the furniture that was supposed to arrive on Sat was switched to Tues (today) and they called this morning and its not coming until this Sat. I'm so annoyed, I could have painted afterall and now I'm definitely not in the mood.
> 
> Its pretty cold here today too, we'll be lucky if it heats up to 32F! Its really hard to believe but they're predicting it could be 70F on Saturday. What's wrong with this picture?


Crazy I'd say! Just plain CRAZY! But, our weather's almost identical. It was 18F last night & 30 today....we're also predicted to warm up in a few days close to 70. Did I say CRAZY?!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I make cornbread dressing away from the turkey. No stuffing in turkey. I use an oven bag with my turkey. The stuffing is yucky in the turkey .


What is an oven bag. I always thought that stuffing in a turkey tastes better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I 1st moved here from Los Angeles I owned a '64 VW Bug. If you ever owned 1, you know there weren't many places it couldn't go. Now ya' gotta realize I was a California beach bunny - but had a hell of a work ethic. We had some hellacious snow storms that 1st winter. I worked in downtown Knoxville - it was an 11 mile drive from my house to downtown/work. My car was parked in a driveway that was sloped down from the road. No way could I get up the driveway to the road, tires just kept slipping. My neighbor & his son came over & both stepped on my rear bumper - kept jumping up & down on it while I steered & they got me up the driveway & onto the road & I was on my way to work - slowly, but surely. I also put large, concrete blocks underneath the back seat, t deflated the rear tires a bit & that little, beloved Bug got me anywhere I wanted to go. I kept it 10 years, sold it to my girlfriend & she kept it 17 years. Wish I still had it.


What a story! Great neighbors!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Betsy Ross said:


> Be careful, the Libs will claim it's "climate change"!


Ha. You got that right Betsy
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What is an oven bag. I always thought that stuffing in a turkey tastes better.


http://www.reynoldskitchens.com/media/3020138/orgoventempstob.pdf
No basting. Just put in the bag and it cooks and basted itself. The most tender moist bird every. I have done this every time I have cooked turkey. You have to get the turkey size and put 1 tablespoon flour in the bottom of the bag. Punch 6 holes in top . Set your timer and leave. It doesn't take as long either to cook. You should try it. You have lots of good broth in the bag.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, have been watching the news. You have gotten snow! My husband is from your area. Lake effect, he says. I know you are ok.


We're ok, but, Oh boy, do we have snow! and your DH's town is smack in the middle of the heavy snowfall. Some areas are reaching 70" in just about 24hrs! And it's not over yet. Tomorrow evening another front comes over the lake and will dump more snow over the city and areas to the north. Snow is supposed to end Friday and Sat. the warm up begins. Flooding is being talked about! What a way to celebrate the holiday. We'll float to grandma's house for Thanksgiving dinner! ;-) :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How do you save it?


This is the way I save it:
1. Highlight the areas you want to save, right click 'copy' over the highlighted words 
2. Open word doc, right click 'paste' over the open blank word doc sheet
3. Save in word in Documents
4. Print it out, or, just leave it saved in Word


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is soft. I like that part and I like the colors blended together but it splits. If you drop a stitch it gets lost and can't find it. I made a few throws with it but I used it with another yarn twisted in it. It is pretty tho just hard to work with.


Ladies in my prayer shawl group like to use it because it works up soft, warm and fast! But I personally don't care for it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have some that I've been waiting to use in a jacket for myself , but I keep reading about the negatives. I still will make the jacket, but I worry about piling when I wash it.
> 
> I am currently using Lion Brand's Heartland for a baby blanket, but do you think it will also be a problem? I love the tweedy look of the yarn, but it is soft too. It is working up beautifully though.


I used Heartland to make the 1898 hats. I does make a very soft and warm hat. Don't know how it washes as I gave them away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're ok, but, Oh boy, do we have snow! and your DH's town is smack in the middle of the heavy snowfall. Some areas are reaching 70" in just about 24hrs! And it's not over yet. Tomorrow evening another front comes over the lake and will dump more snow over the city and areas to the north. Snow is supposed to end Friday and Sat. the warm up begins. Flooding is being talked about! What a way to celebrate the holiday. We'll float to grandma's house for Thanksgiving dinner! ;-) :-D


Amazing. Take care!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This is the way I save it:
> 1. Highlight the areas you want to save, right click 'copy' over the highlighted words
> 2. Open word doc, right click 'paste' over the open blank word doc sheet
> 3. Save in word in Documents
> 4. Print it out, or, just leave it saved in Word


Thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is the scarf I`m knitting for me. I did some more work on it last night while my son was getting ready for work because I had to stop work work on his afghan. As soon as he went to work I started back on his afghan again.


Wow, your scarf is beautiful! You really do lovely work. Is your son back home?

I'm feeling about the same but went to lung dr today & he said lungs are doing better so that is good news. I had bronchitis, sinus infection, & both ears infected. On steroids so eating a lot!

Your bubble & squeak sounds good as I enjoy everything in them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for you Janie. XX
> The Lord Himself goes before you and will be with you; He will never leave you or forsake you. Do not be afraid, do not be discouraged. Deut 31:8


Thank you Bumpy, I am peaceful so the Lord is with me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hope everyone can read this and see the video:
> 
> http://uk.businessinsider.com/sainsburys-2014-christmas-ad-2014-11?r=US
> 
> It is an ad - and a good one.


If only it could be like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is soft. I like that part and I like the colors blended together but it splits. If you drop a stitch it gets lost and can't find it. I made a few throws with it but I used it with another yarn twisted in it. It is pretty tho just hard to work with.


Thanks, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so good to see you, Jane. It's a pretty color. I like the shape too.
> 
> You don't like the looks of it - or you don't like working with it?
> 
> I'm so glad you were able to join us!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I 1st moved here from Los Angeles I owned a '64 VW Bug. If you ever owned 1, you know there weren't many places it couldn't go. Now ya' gotta realize I was a California beach bunny - but had a hell of a work ethic. We had some hellacious snow storms that 1st winter. I worked in downtown Knoxville - it was an 11 mile drive from my house to downtown/work. My car was parked in a driveway that was sloped down from the road. No way could I get up the driveway to the road, tires just kept slipping. My neighbor & his son came over & both stepped on my rear bumper - kept jumping up & down on it while I steered & they got me up the driveway & onto the road & I was on my way to work - slowly, but surely. I also put large, concrete blocks underneath the back seat, t deflated the rear tires a bit & that little, beloved Bug got me anywhere I wanted to go. I kept it 10 years, sold it to my girlfriend & she kept it 17 years. Wish I still had it.


We had VW bugs - loved them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh I like this lots, but turquoise is about my favorite color. So many people can wear turquoise - seems to look good on just about anyone.


Turquoise is my favorite color, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, your scarf is beautiful! You really do lovely work. Is your son back home?
> 
> I'm feeling about the same but went to lung dr today & he said lungs are doing better so that is good news. I had bronchitis, sinus infection, & both ears infected. On steroids so eating a lot!
> 
> Your bubble & squeak sounds good as I enjoy everything in them.


No wonder you were feeling so bad! I'm glad you're getting, Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you Bumpy, I am peaceful so the Lord is with me.


I know He is with you. I am thankful your lungs are good. Prayers for the rest of your body to heal. I am glad all is well with your soul.XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No wonder you were feeling so bad! I'm glad you're getting, Janie.


Is your test over with?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Ya' know what? Am I the only 1 who feels all we D&P's really do care for each other - worry about each other - our families - our health - our everything - probably said it before, but feel we're blessed to have each other - perhaps it was meant to be when we hit/typed those keys that said we'd joined with each other - I'm so glad to be have joined in friendship with y'all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know what? Am I the only 1 who feels all we D&P's really do care for each other - worry about each other - our families - our health - our everything - probably said it before, but feel we're blessed to have each other - perhaps it was meant to be when we hit/typed those keys that said we'd joined with each other - I'm so glad to be have joined in friendship with y'all.


I feel the same way. So glad I have found you all.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I feel the same way. So glad I have found you all.


Me too!

How's your foot coming along, LL, can you tell that its healing?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Turquoise is my favorite color, too.


Mine too, Bon, and I think it goes with everything!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We had VW bugs - loved them!


Our first trip out west was made in VW bug, pulling a small trailer, without A.C.!, with a child under 2 yrs. old. That was a memorable trip.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know He is with you. I am thankful your lungs are good. Prayers for the rest of your body to heal. I am glad all is well with your soul.XX ♥


Amen.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're ok, but, Oh boy, do we have snow! and your DH's town is smack in the middle of the heavy snowfall. Some areas are reaching 70" in just about 24hrs! And it's not over yet. Tomorrow evening another front comes over the lake and will dump more snow over the city and areas to the north. Snow is supposed to end Friday and Sat. the warm up begins. Flooding is being talked about! What a way to celebrate the holiday. We'll float to grandma's house for Thanksgiving dinner! ;-) :-D


Some of the images of our storm yesterday:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know what? Am I the only 1 who feels all we D&P's really do care for each other - worry about each other - our families - our health - our everything - probably said it before, but feel we're blessed to have each other - perhaps it was meant to be when we hit/typed those keys that said we'd joined with each other - I'm so glad to be have joined in friendship with y'all.


I am glad to have all of you as friends too. It feels like a coffee klatch every day when I open KP. I used to have stay-at-home Mom friends like that when my kids were little. Now I have all of you. It is a blessing to know that there is one place on KP where good people with good values and a love of The Lord can be found. That's why we so strongly object when one of our group is attacked or the thread is invaded by people we wouldn't the time of day to in our home towns. I wish we could meet face-to-face.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am glad to have all of you as friends too. It feels like a coffee klatch every day when I open KP. I used to have stay-at-home Mom friends like that when my kids were little. Now I have all of you. It is a blessing to know that there is one place on KP where good people with good values and a love of The Lord can be found. That's why we so strongly object when one of our group is attacked or the thread is invaded by people we wouldn't the time of day to in our home towns. I wish we could meet face-to-face.


You are expressing my thoughts, exactly, KC! Thank you and Bless you!♥♥♥
Love my KP family!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Some of the images of our storm yesterday:


This brings back memories of stories my MIL told of snowfalls in her hometown of Oneida, NY. I always wondered if she was exaggerating a little when she told of snowfalls that reached the eaves of their house. Lots of shoveling will be needed in that area. We still have snowfall on the ground, but I feel glad that we don't have that much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy.... I cook the rutabaga in with the potatoes and mash them together with a few spoonfuls of turkey broth. Then the next day for dinner I add leftover mashed potatoes, ruterbga and brussel sprouts, and fry them in a bit of turkey fat that I saved from the turkey drippings. I call it 'Bubble and Squeak' because of the noise it makes in the frying pan when I cook it.
> Hubby says it`s the best meal of the year when he has sliced turkey with it.


ah rutabaga's norwegian staple. Also lefse flatbread or wraps
Not Thanksgiving with out them. Make them plain didn't think about putting them in with potates.
Lefse buttered and a bit of cranberries and turkey wrap sandwich. Or just butter and cinnamon Now I am thinking oh just have to have some.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is a homespun shawl I made for a friend--hate this yarn. Says it is machine washable/dryable but another lady on KP said don't throw it in washer! Waiting for her to say how it should be blocked.


Jayne so glad you have posted love shawl and am praying for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And the libs think what he is doing is wonderful. How blind they are.


so blinded they keep running into brick wall. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This brings back memories of stories my MIL told of snowfalls in her hometown of Oneida, NY. I always wondered if she was exaggerating a little when she told of snowfalls that reached the eaves of their house. Lots of shoveling will be needed in that area. We still have snowfall on the ground, but I feel glad that we don't have that much.


National Guard is coming in to dig people out of 6 ft. of snow. My brother in law, the one flooded out in Jan., has 6 ft. of snow on his roof and cannot get to his furnace vent pipe as it's buried under 5 ft. of snow. We're all praying that he reaches the vent and clears it: danger of CO poisoning. 5 found dead in cars so far, one in a ditch under 12ft. of snow. Side streets are impassable. North of the city not that much snow, but another cold front approaches tonight and more heavy snow bands are expected to settle in the southern suburbs, AGAIN! 
In the 60's on Monday! Flooding? Oh No!! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> National Guard is coming in to dig people out of 6 ft. of snow. My brother in law, the one flooded out in Jan., has 6 ft. of snow on his roof and cannot get to his furnace vent pipe as it's buried under 5 ft. of snow. We're all praying that he reaches the vent and clears it: danger of CO poisoning. 5 found dead in cars so far, one in a ditch under 12ft. of snow. Side streets are impassable. North of the city not that much snow, but another cold front approaches tonight and more heavy snow bands are expected to settle in the southern suburbs, AGAIN!
> In the 60's on Monday! Oh No!! :shock:


Saw what was happening yesterday my gosh time to move south. Can't imagine what rest of winter will be llike for you. Pictures say it all. 
have pictures of my grandma in michigan with snow above her head.

think snow blower would not even help to begin with. 
Think it is time when you get out to stock up on food ect. Looks like a long winter for you.

Snow not bad here just fluff but cold 15 degrees with wind below 0. then in the 40's this week end. Weather mand said you have to go back to winter in 1800's to find cold like it is here in Nov.

Wee bee beautiful scarf.

Turkey wrap in bacon with wet cheese cloth on top then tin foil so very moist like I like it.

choclate chip funny Gerslay but have done a few.

Moring all. Yes we are just a good bunch of ladies here and fun to share.

Oh no broke Lib rule no gushing and kissy face. Feel so bad to start rule breaking this early in the morning.

What to do what to do to make it up to them. I know tell them to go be nice to someone today. May help their gruppy additude.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> National Guard is coming in to dig people out of 6 ft. of snow. My brother in law, the one flooded out in Jan., has 6 ft. of snow on his roof and cannot get to his furnace vent pipe as it's buried under 5 ft. of snow. We're all praying that he reaches the vent and clears it: danger of CO poisoning. 5 found dead in cars so far, one in a ditch under 12ft. of snow. Side streets are impassable. North of the city not that much snow, but another cold front approaches tonight and more heavy snow bands are expected to settle in the southern suburbs, AGAIN!
> In the 60's on Monday! Flooding? Oh No!! :shock:


I am praying for him , that is not good to hear when vent is covered. Saw a women last night on tv jump off her porch and disappear in the snow. Couldn't beleive it. Sure hope it's a slow melt and not like years where in spring it melted in a couple of days. So hard when people have flooding and house ruined.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Me too!
> 
> How's your foot coming along, LL, can you tell that its healing?


Hi Gerslay. Just called the doctor. I gave pain in my instep and feel something. So, I think I need to see him soon. Waiting for a call back. Thank you for asking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC roasst and carrots, potatoes ect going in crock pot you make me hungrey and thanks for recipes.

you do know that some others thenon here copy recipes here. Thats because we are sooooo good at making a meal.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Some of the images of our storm yesterday:


Wow!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Gerslay. Just called the doctor. I gave pain in my instep and feel something. So, I think I need to see him soon. Waiting for a call back. Thank you for asking.


Oh LL not good to hear. Hope it turns out to be something simple to be fits.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL not good to hear. Hope it turns out to be something simple to be fits.


Me, too!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Gerslay. Just called the doctor. I gave pain in my instep and feel something. So, I think I need to see him soon. Waiting for a call back. Thank you for asking.


Please let us know how you fare in the Dr.'s office and the results. Prayers and hugs going out to you! XOX ♥♥♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KC roasst and carrots, potatoes ect going in crock pot you make me hungrey and thanks for recipes.
> 
> you do know that some others thenon here copy recipes here. Thats because we are sooooo good at making a meal.


Let the Libs copy our recipes. I consider it my charity work. If others are here that aren't Libs, I just consider it friendship.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Let the Libs copy our recipes. I consider it my charity work. If others are here that aren't Libs, I just consider it friendship.


But don't you think it's funny that they never read over here according to them.

You hit the nail on the head with that one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KC roasst and carrots, potatoes ect going in crock pot you make me hungrey and thanks for recipes.
> 
> you do know that some others thenon here copy recipes here. Thats because we are sooooo good at making a meal.


You are all good cooks in Denim country and that is why your recipes are so worthwhile to copy, make and serve, even to company. It never ceases to amaze me, as I come in contact with various ladies here and there, how many are not cooks, and I'm not even talking about cooking from scratch. I often wonder, how much, down the road of life, their health and bodies are affected, not to mention their pocketbooks. Processed and convenient food are full of salt, etc., and are expensive, to boot. Just MHO.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Prayers for all my friends, but especially those with health issues. Jane, i have thought of you every day and prayed that your health improves. You are such a good friend. LL feel so bad that you are dealing with this foot problem, especially at this time of year. Is your weather bad there? Can you get out to see the doctor? Just know that you are loved by all your friends. Prayers for all my friends that have needs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Some of the images of our storm yesterday:


God is Awesome!
But the open door scares me. I would keep it shut. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am glad to have all of you as friends too. It feels like a coffee klatch every day when I open KP. I used to have stay-at-home Mom friends like that when my kids were little. Now I have all of you. It is a blessing to know that there is one place on KP where good people with good values and a love of The Lord can be found. That's why we so strongly object when one of our group is attacked or the thread is invaded by people we wouldn't the time of day to in our home towns. I wish we could meet face-to-face.


KC I feel the same way. We have a bond that man or woman can't take away. We are planning on getting together . We will make plans after Christmas where and went to meet. We have talked about meeting in Tenn in May. But we will vote on it later. I hope you can come.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> National Guard is coming in to dig people out of 6 ft. of snow. My brother in law, the one flooded out in Jan., has 6 ft. of snow on his roof and cannot get to his furnace vent pipe as it's buried under 5 ft. of snow. We're all praying that he reaches the vent and clears it: danger of CO poisoning. 5 found dead in cars so far, one in a ditch under 12ft. of snow. Side streets are impassable. North of the city not that much snow, but another cold front approaches tonight and more heavy snow bands are expected to settle in the southern suburbs, AGAIN!
> In the 60's on Monday! Flooding? Oh No!! :shock:


That is so scary. I would have a panic attack and climb out of a window or something. 
Lord I pray for Jokim's brother and the other people to use wisdom until they are uncovered from the snow storm. Watch over them . I pray angels over them to protect them from the snow. Also that they would stay warm and safe. In Jesus Name I pray and give thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw what was happening yesterday my gosh time to move south. Can't imagine what rest of winter will be llike for you. Pictures say it all.
> have pictures of my grandma in michigan with snow above her head.
> 
> think snow blower would not even help to begin with.
> ...


You forgot to say cream cheese. :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Please let us know how you fare in the Dr.'s office and the results. Prayers and hugs going out to you! XOX ♥♥♥


Jokim,
Doctor's office called back. Said it could wait till my Monday appointment. Good enough for me. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Let the Libs copy our recipes. I consider it my charity work. If others are here that aren't Libs, I just consider it friendship.


 :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God is Awesome!
> But the open door scares me. I would keep it shut. :shock:


Yes, I would keep it shut, I think he did, unless he tried to shovel out a path to the outside to possibly clear a vent or part of the roof. There is another one posted by our local TV station that shows the snow even higher with the imprint of the entire door in the snow as it was open. It's 17 deg. F here and some people in such deep snow have been without heat, unless they have a fireplace, or an electric heater. Hope the snowmobile club gets to them before it's too late. The lib 'tree huggers' hate snowmobiles but in times like these, they are lifesavers! :thumbup:
... and yes, God is awesome and He's still on the throne!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are all good cooks in Denim country and that is why your recipes are so worthwhile to copy, make and serve, even to company. It never ceases to amaze me, as I come in contact with various ladies here and there, how many are not cooks, and I'm not even talking about cooking from scratch. I often wonder, how much, down the road of life, their health and bodies are affected, not to mention their pocketbooks. Processed and convenient food are full of salt, etc., and are expensive, to boot. Just MHO.


Right. I do not understand why people do not cook. It is the first line of defense.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know what? Am I the only 1 who feels all we D&P's really do care for each other - worry about each other - our families - our health - our everything - probably said it before, but feel we're blessed to have each other - perhaps it was meant to be when we hit/typed those keys that said we'd joined with each other - I'm so glad to be have joined in friendship with y'all.


No ,I feel the same way. We are happy you are here with us to GG. I love my KP friends. You make my day.
:thumbup: ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Prayers for all my friends, but especially those with health issues. Jane, i have thought of you every day and prayed that your health improves. You are such a good friend. LL feel so bad that you are dealing with this foot problem, especially at this time of year. Is your weather bad there? Can you get out to see the doctor? Just know that you are loved by all your friends. Prayers for all my friends that have needs.


Cold, but can easily get out. Thank you for caring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am praying for him , that is not good to hear when vent is covered. Saw a women last night on tv jump off her porch and disappear in the snow. Couldn't beleive it. Sure hope it's a slow melt and not like years where in spring it melted in a couple of days. So hard when people have flooding and house ruined.


I afraid that would have been me. Is she ok?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Gerslay. Just called the doctor. I gave pain in my instep and feel something. So, I think I need to see him soon. Waiting for a call back. Thank you for asking.


Let know what the dr says. Are you stepping down on your foot?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Let know what the dr says. Are you stepping down on your foot?


I gave a boot/cast on. I limp on it and walk very carefully. Still have pain and new pain underneath.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are all good cooks in Denim country and that is why your recipes are so worthwhile to copy, make and serve, even to company. It never ceases to amaze me, as I come in contact with various ladies here and there, how many are not cooks, and I'm not even talking about cooking from scratch. I often wonder, how much, down the road of life, their health and bodies are affected, not to mention their pocketbooks. Processed and convenient food are full of salt, etc., and are expensive, to boot. Just MHO.


My sister never cooks. She thinks cooking is dips and taco's. Her health is getting bad. She is 52 and has a lot more problems than I do. She eats out and it has hurt her health . She has way to much sodium in her body. She is skinny but all puffed up from swelling.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> But don't you think it's funny that they never read over here according to them.
> 
> You hit the nail on the head with that one.


They follow us daily. That's because we are so much more interesting than a bunch of screaming feminist ideologues. We deal with the real world, not their fantasy world. They are ideologues, which is why they love Obama even though he is hurting people and the nation. They'd go down with the ship.

God is dead to them, and they will be dead to God unless they repent. They worship nothing but themselves, like Obama. They writh when God is mentioned because they have to deny his existence or give up their self-love. They are doomed to never experience eternal life and prefer to spread chaos in this world. None of them loves their fellow posters on their Lib sites, like we love each other. But, they do sense, I think, that they are missing out on something important in life. They just don't see that they are the ones that push people away, aggravate others, and make themselves so repugnant that no one would befriend them.

By the way, Bonnie, don't start feeling sorry for them if you agree with me. You are such a kind person that you do that. They don't want or need it. They just want to turn you into what they are, AOWL's. For me, they have too much hate in their hearts to deal with them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I would keep it shut, I think he did, unless he tried to shovel out a path to the outside to possibly clear a vent or part of the roof. There is another one posted by our local TV station that shows the snow even higher with the imprint of the entire door in the snow as it was open. It's 17 deg. F here and some people in such deep snow have been without heat, unless they have a fireplace, or an electric heater. Hope the snowmobile club gets to them before it's too late. The lib 'tree huggers' hate snowmobiles but in times like these, they are lifesavers! :thumbup:
> ... and yes, God is awesome and He's still on the throne!


Why would a tree hugger not like a snowmobile? Would they rather someone die ?
God is always Awesome .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is your test over with?


Over - good results. Glad it's over. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Over - good results. Glad it's over. Thanks for asking!


PTL now for a good report.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Have to go get my Thanksgiving shopping done. Have a Blessed day. XX&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know what? Am I the only 1 who feels all we D&P's really do care for each other - worry about each other - our families - our health - our everything - probably said it before, but feel we're blessed to have each other - perhaps it was meant to be when we hit/typed those keys that said we'd joined with each other - I'm so glad to be have joined in friendship with y'all.


Same here, GG!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mine too, Bon, and I think it goes with everything!


There's a book called The Artful Universe, and it tries to explain why we like the things we do. It's a meaty book, so I read it in spells.

It talked about paintings and said people seem to prefer landscape paintings that show a wide open expanse with some form of shelter - trees, houses, etc. - in the background or on the edge.

It also said that human beings like flowers because flowering plants are usually a source of safe food. It stems from back before we had the FDA to tell us which foods were safe - hahahahaha!

I think it said we like pix with clouds because clouds bring rain and water.

I wonder what it says about turquoise.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Our first trip out west was made in VW bug, pulling a small trailer, without A.C.!, with a child under 2 yrs. old. That was a memorable trip.


I can relate. We took a trip like that from Baltimore to Indianapolis. Our sweet little daughter was a year old. She walked on my lap the whole way!!

I know everyone remembers the feelings of those little feet digging into your thighs. And the elbows - ouch!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Some of the images of our storm yesterday:


The storm picture is beautiful! The other one is very interesting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw what was happening yesterday my gosh time to move south. Can't imagine what rest of winter will be llike for you. Pictures say it all.
> have pictures of my grandma in michigan with snow above her head.
> 
> think snow blower would not even help to begin with.
> ...


Kissy face! So funny, Yarnie!

It was 21 degrees in my town this morning. No precip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning to my friends in Denim Country. It was such a wonderful feeling to open to pages talking about our friendship and sense of community! It's so good to be back with friends.

So relieved that Janie is feeling a little better and hope you continue to improve; still praying for you. And for LL with her broken foot. And for all of us and our families and friends facing health and other worries.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Gerslay. Just called the doctor. I gave pain in my instep and feel something. So, I think I need to see him soon. Waiting for a call back. Thank you for asking.


LL - good luck today. Prayers that all is well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Let the Libs copy our recipes. I consider it my charity work. If others are here that aren't Libs, I just consider it friendship.


That's a good one. I liked your post on our friendship here, too. I used to get together with friends, too. The kids played, and we talked. Warm and cozy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I afraid that would have been me. Is she ok?


She's find died in the 80's this was in the 50's. Snow up there always heavy Lake Michigan lake effects.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so scary. I would have a panic attack and climb out of a window or something.
> Lord I pray for Jokim's brother and the other people to use wisdom until they are uncovered from the snow storm. Watch over them . I pray angels over them to protect them from the snow. Also that they would stay warm and safe. In Jesus Name I pray and give thanks.


Me, too. I'd feel closed in - not good - claustrophobia here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning to my friends in Denim Country. It was such a wonderful feeling to open to pages talking about our friendship and sense of community! It's so good to be back with friends.
> 
> So relieved that Janie is feeling a little better and hope you continue to improve; still praying for you. And for LL with her broken foot. And for all of us and our families and friends facing health and other worries.


Are you home? how is your Dad doing? Hope you found them well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They follow us daily. That's because we are so much more interesting than a bunch of screaming feminist ideologues. We deal with the real world, not their fantasy world. They are ideologues, which is why they love Obama even though he is hurting people and the nation. They'd go down with the ship.
> 
> God is dead to them, and they will be dead to God unless they repent. They worship nothing but themselves, like Obama. They writh when God is mentioned because they have to deny his existence or give up their self-love. They are doomed to never experience eternal life and prefer to spread chaos in this world. None of them loves their fellow posters on their Lib sites, like we love each other. But, they do sense, I think, that they are missing out on something important in life. They just don't see that they are the ones that push people away, aggravate others, and make themselves so repugnant that no one would befriend them.
> 
> By the way, Bonnie, don't start feeling sorry for them if you agree with me. You are such a kind person that you do that. They don't want or need it. They just want to turn you into what they are, AOWL's. For me, they have too much hate in their hearts to deal with them.


Thanks, KC. It is very difficult to deal with people of such extremes. No one is perfect, and there's good and bad in all of us, but some people just have such pronounced anger and bitterness that it overshadows the good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why would a tree hugger not like a snowmobile? Would they rather someone die ?
> God is always Awesome .


Let's see - the life of a person vs. the life of a tree. I guess that's why they call them "tree-huggers!?" :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I afraid that would have been me. Is she ok?


Don't know they didn't show that. Sure hope so . Read the wrong thing . Thought you were talking about Grandmother.

When I was about 11 had to jump out window with shovel. Not fun but got to front door and all was cleared up with shovel lots of time that it took but cleared out. Sure would not do that today.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Just received this from my friend in TN. She thinks it would make a good Super Bowl commercial. I think it is so right on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_detailpage&v=EUzMPlQb2G4


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Some of the images of our storm yesterday:


That was a majestic storm photo Jokim! I know the terrible impact of the storms, but still feel such a sense of awe in the power of nature when I see the snow, clouds and water. I saw the news about the storm fronts going through most of Canada and US and pray for those caught up in it to come through safely. I hope all of you stay safe and keep your power.

The picture of the snow against the door frame reminded me of the worst winter we went through in 1995 or 1996. The winds came through the foothills and caused huge snow drifts all around the house so we couldn't open any of the outer doors (they all opened outwards). We could open the garage door and slowly worked at shoveling a few pathways.

It was a beautiful view, everything was covered in white and the sun reflected off the snow so it looked like crystals. But we were snowed in for about 5 days. There were only 2 homes on the road and our neighbour had a snow blower attachment to his big tractor but even he couldn't make it up the road to our place until the municipal plow cleared the roadway and then it took him the better part of the day to clear our long, winding driveway. Lucky we didn't lose power during that storm.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. I do not understand why people do not cook. It is the first line of defense.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister never cooks. She thinks cooking is dips and taco's. Her health is getting bad. She is 52 and has a lot more problems than I do. She eats out and it has hurt her health . She has way to much sodium in her body. She is skinny but all puffed up from swelling.


Same with my SIL. She has kidney issues. I often wonder how large a part her eating habits play in her health issues.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> National Guard is coming in to dig people out of 6 ft. of snow. My brother in law, the one flooded out in Jan., has 6 ft. of snow on his roof and cannot get to his furnace vent pipe as it's buried under 5 ft. of snow. We're all praying that he reaches the vent and clears it: danger of CO poisoning. 5 found dead in cars so far, one in a ditch under 12ft. of snow. Side streets are impassable. North of the city not that much snow, but another cold front approaches tonight and more heavy snow bands are expected to settle in the southern suburbs, AGAIN!
> In the 60's on Monday! Flooding? Oh No!! :shock:


I'm glad your area is getting help in digging out. Such an early start to a long winter. Praying that it doesn't flood and add to the hardship.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Prayers for all my friends, but especially those with health issues. Jane, i have thought of you every day and prayed that your health improves. You are such a good friend. LL feel so bad that you are dealing with this foot problem, especially at this time of year. Is your weather bad there? Can you get out to see the doctor? Just know that you are loved by all your friends. Prayers for all my friends that have needs.


Amen. How is your niece doing this week KC?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Over - good results. Glad it's over. Thanks for asking!


Happy for your good results!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have to go get my Thanksgiving shopping done. Have a Blessed day. XX♥


You're getting an early start, hope you find everything you need for the big feast.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Amen. How is your niece doing this week KC?


She is still in poor shape. A friend of my DD1, who was an oncology nurse, told us it will get worse for about a week, and then she'll slowly start feeling better. Thanks for asking WCK. We are just waiting to see how she does.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why would a tree hugger not like a snowmobile? Would they rather someone die ?
> God is always Awesome .


I don't think they look at it in the terms of someone dying. They just don't like people having the freedom of the open country to explore. It's always about control of others' behavior with the Libs. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Are you home? how is your Dad doing? Hope you found them well.


Hi Yarnie,
I got home last night. It was good to see my parents but Dad's brain damage is still getting worse and even though we knew that it will never get better it's still hard for him and all of us to deal with. Lots of sad moments mixed with the happier ones on this visit. It's official that Dad can't drive anymore either, hard to lose that bit of independence. Good news is that Mom is not too bad - has her aches and pains but her other health issues are under control.

How are you doing Yarnie?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They follow us daily. That's because we are so much more interesting than a bunch of screaming feminist ideologues. We deal with the real world, not their fantasy world. They are ideologues, which is why they love Obama even though he is hurting people and the nation. They'd go down with the ship.
> 
> God is dead to them, and they will be dead to God unless they repent. They worship nothing but themselves, like Obama. They writh when God is mentioned because they have to deny his existence or give up their self-love. They are doomed to never experience eternal life and prefer to spread chaos in this world. None of them loves their fellow posters on their Lib sites, like we love each other. But, they do sense, I think, that they are missing out on something important in life. They just don't see that they are the ones that push people away, aggravate others, and make themselves so repugnant that no one would befriend them.
> 
> By the way, Bonnie, don't start feeling sorry for them if you agree with me. You are such a kind person that you do that. They don't want or need it. They just want to turn you into what they are, AOWL's. For me, they have too much hate in their hearts to deal with them.


Put simply: 'Do unto others as you would have them do onto you.' (you get out what you put in)
If you practice kindness, compassion and understanding in your interaction with others, you get that in return, many times over. If you preach hate, don't expect many disciples of the caliber you can count on as a true friend.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's a book called The Artful Universe, and it tries to explain why we like the things we do. It's a meaty book, so I read it in spells.
> 
> It talked about paintings and said people seem to prefer landscape paintings that show a wide open expanse with some form of shelter - trees, houses, etc. - in the background or on the edge.
> 
> ...


I bet it says we're smart and good looking!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Some of the images of our storm yesterday:


Two scary pictures, Jokim. Even though I know you want it to be over with, I certainly hope that the melt is slow.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Gerslay. Just called the doctor. I gave pain in my instep and feel something. So, I think I need to see him soon. Waiting for a call back. Thank you for asking.


I don't like the sound of that either...let us know what develops.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Let the Libs copy our recipes. I consider it my charity work. If others are here that aren't Libs, I just consider it friendship.


That's right, KC, we aim to please!

:lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. I do not understand why people do not cook. It is the first line of defense.


I agree! Cooking is loving on people and that's the ingredient that makes someone a good cook!

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Wow, your scarf is beautiful! You really do lovely work. Is your son back home?
> 
> I'm feeling about the same but went to lung dr today & he said lungs are doing better so that is good news. I had bronchitis, sinus infection, & both ears infected. On steroids so eating a lot!
> 
> Your bubble & squeak sounds good as I enjoy everything in them.


I`m so glad you're feeling better Janie. You poor darling, no wonder you felt so ill with the triple whammy hitting you all at once. i`d like to think our prayers helped the healing as well as the steroids.
Our oldest son is on his way back to WV...signing the divorce papers today hopefully.
Tomorrow his girlfriend is travelling from KY to have dinner with us . So its busy busy busy here. And doubly tough to do without water as our pipes froze solid last night. The taps were trickling when I went to bed at midnight. Sure enough with single digit freezing, they froze again. Even the water in the bathtub is frozen.
But my problems are small compared to yours, so the pioneer spirit is kicking in and I`m just getting on with it....snapping icicles to melt in pots on my stove to heat to wash dishes and mop the kitchen floor, and wipe my countertops with.
Since we`ve been living here I have never taken water for granted.....especially in the winter.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Tomorrows dinner is going to have an orange theme. For the main course I`m making chicken in orange sauce with shake and bake potatoes and pasta salad. 
For dessert it will be orange thumbprint cookies. I made these earlier this year and my oldest son raved over them, so i`m going to make them again.
here is the recipe for them.....
http://thecookieshopinenglish.wordpress.com/2010/01/20/orange-thumbprints/


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> This brings back memories of stories my MIL told of snowfalls in her hometown of Oneida, NY. I always wondered if she was exaggerating a little when she told of snowfalls that reached the eaves of their house. Lots of shoveling will be needed in that area. We still have snowfall on the ground, but I feel glad that we don't have that much.


My Mom told of being a little girl in Cherokee, Oklahoma about 1916-17. Said the snow was so deep,her Dad dug a tunnel from their front door out into the yard where the snow wasn't so deep - it was deeper up close/next to the house. Of course, growing up in California I listened to herstories with a bit of questioning - but now that I live back east I'm a believer in my Mom's snow stories.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Over - good results. Glad it's over. Thanks for asking!


How was your recuperation from this test? I have had problems....


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So now it`s official... The White House Emperor is granting amnesty to millions of illegals.Also tomorrow the House and Senate go on vacation til after Thanksgiving. 
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102183389
And probably this week there will be riots in Ferguson, MO.
It`s going to be a looooong two years.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can relate. We took a trip like that from Baltimore to Indianapolis. Our sweet little daughter was a year old. She walked on my lap the whole way!!
> 
> I know everyone remembers the feelings of those little feet digging into your thighs. And the elbows - ouch!


My daughter was pretty docile. But I remember tent camping in Wichita, KS and the temp dropped to 40 deg F., Brrr! or the tornado warnings in Indiana (we motel'ed it), and how can I ever forget the sage brush flying past my coleman stove while trying to cook supper in a tent campground in Winnemucca, Nev.? Yuck! all this while being pregnant (1st trimester!). As I said, the trip was memorable!  :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just received this from my friend in TN. She thinks it would make a good Super Bowl commercial. I think it is so right on.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_detailpage&v=EUzMPlQb2G4


Excellent! I'm saving and sharing.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so scary. I would have a panic attack and climb out of a window or something.
> Lord I pray for Jokim's brother and the other people to use wisdom until they are uncovered from the snow storm. Watch over them . I pray angels over them to protect them from the snow. Also that they would stay warm and safe. In Jesus Name I pray and give thanks.


Amen. Thank you, CB for your kind prayer.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I can relate. We took a trip like that from Baltimore to Indianapolis. Our sweet little daughter was a year old. She walked on my lap the whole way!!
> 
> I know everyone remembers the feelings of those little feet digging into your thighs. And the elbows - ouch!


We drove to the Florida Keys when our DD was about a year old. This was when people really started wearing seat belts. I held her on my lap the entire trip - she was facing me - chest-to-chest. I had the seat belt wrapped around the 2 of us. It was summer - I wore just a cotton T-shirt. She was teething. Would fall asleep on my chest - drooled a wee bit - it got on the front of my T-shirt & at night my shirt was still moist from her sweet drooling - I'm tellin' ya' nothing smelled better or sweeter to me - I loved it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a majestic storm photo Jokim! I know the terrible impact of the storms, but still feel such a sense of awe in the power of nature when I see the snow, clouds and water. I saw the news about the storm fronts going through most of Canada and US and pray for those caught up in it to come through safely. I hope all of you stay safe and keep your power.
> 
> The picture of the snow against the door frame reminded me of the worst winter we went through in 1995 or 1996. The winds came through the foothills and caused huge snow drifts all around the house so we couldn't open any of the outer doors (they all opened outwards). We could open the garage door and slowly worked at shoveling a few pathways.
> 
> It was a beautiful view, everything was covered in white and the sun reflected off the snow so it looked like crystals. But we were snowed in for about 5 days. There were only 2 homes on the road and our neighbour had a snow blower attachment to his big tractor but even he couldn't make it up the road to our place until the municipal plow cleared the roadway and then it took him the better part of the day to clear our long, winding driveway. Lucky we didn't lose power during that storm.


Glad to see that you're back, Kitty. How was your trip and your Dad? Was Edmonton cold? Did you bring enough warm clothes? I thought about your trip and parents.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad your area is getting help in digging out. Such an early start to a long winter. Praying that it doesn't flood and add to the hardship.


Flooding is a real possibility with the amount of snow that fell is yet to fall before the coming thaw.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a majestic storm photo Jokim! I know the terrible impact of the storms, but still feel such a sense of awe in the power of nature when I see the snow, clouds and water. I saw the news about the storm fronts going through most of Canada and US and pray for those caught up in it to come through safely. I hope all of you stay safe and keep your power.
> 
> The picture of the snow against the door frame reminded me of the worst winter we went through in 1995 or 1996. The winds came through the foothills and caused huge snow drifts all around the house so we couldn't open any of the outer doors (they all opened outwards). We could open the garage door and slowly worked at shoveling a few pathways.
> 
> It was a beautiful view, everything was covered in white and the sun reflected off the snow so it looked like crystals. But we were snowed in for about 5 days. There were only 2 homes on the road and our neighbour had a snow blower attachment to his big tractor but even he couldn't make it up the road to our place until the municipal plow cleared the roadway and then it took him the better part of the day to clear our long, winding driveway. Lucky we didn't lose power during that storm.


Wow. You were very lucky not to lose power. It would have been miserable with no heat or light.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So now it`s official... The White House Emperor is granting amnesty to millions of illegals.Also tomorrow the House and Senate go on vacation til after Thanksgiving.
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102183389
> And probably this week there will be riots in Ferguson, MO.
> It`s going to be a looooong two years.


It shouldn't take 2-3 months to place the winners in Congress. Back in the day of slow, that was fine but today we have the ability to change in a week. New Congress should take over in 2 weeks max.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy for your good results!


Thank you, WCK. My father died of colon cancer, so I'm never quite sure what to expect. I'm happy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She is still in poor shape. A friend of my DD1, who was an oncology nurse, told us it will get worse for about a week, and then she'll slowly start feeling better. Thanks for asking WCK. We are just waiting to see how she does.


I hope and pray the time goes quickly for her. Cancer treatment is so complicated and difficult, and I guess we all know that. It touches everyone in some way. I"m so sorry about her suffering. I hope soon it will be just a memory, best forgotten.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie,
> I got home last night. It was good to see my parents but Dad's brain damage is still getting worse and even though we knew that it will never get better it's still hard for him and all of us to deal with. Lots of sad moments mixed with the happier ones on this visit. It's official that Dad can't drive anymore either, hard to lose that bit of independence. Good news is that Mom is not too bad - has her aches and pains but her other health issues are under control.
> 
> How are you doing Yarnie?


WCK, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I know you and your mother take good care of him. It must be very hard for everyone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:



> Put simply: 'Do unto others as you would have them do onto you.' (you get out what you put in)
> If you practice kindness, compassion and understanding in your interaction with others, you get that in return, many times over. If you preach hate, don't expect many disciples of the caliber you can count on as a true friend.


Wise words, Jokim. You put that so well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I bet it says we're smart and good looking!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm sure it does. I'll look for it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so glad you're feeling better Janie. You poor darling, no wonder you felt so ill with the triple whammy hitting you all at once. i`d like to think our prayers helped the healing as well as the steroids.
> Our oldest son is on his way back to WV...signing the divorce papers today hopefully.
> Tomorrow his girlfriend is travelling from KY to have dinner with us . So its busy busy busy here. And doubly tough to do without water as our pipes froze solid last night. The taps were trickling when I went to bed at midnight. Sure enough with single digit freezing, they froze again. Even the water in the bathtub is frozen.
> But my problems are small compared to yours, so the pioneer spirit is kicking in and I`m just getting on with it....snapping icicles to melt in pots on my stove to heat to wash dishes and mop the kitchen floor, and wipe my countertops with.
> Since we`ve been living here I have never taken water for granted.....especially in the winter.


You never cease to amaze me, WB - with your skills and your ingenuity! You always come up with a fix!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Tomorrows dinner is going to have an orange theme. For the main course I`m making chicken in orange sauce with shake and bake potatoes and pasta salad.
> For dessert it will be orange thumbprint cookies. I made these earlier this year and my oldest son raved over them, so i`m going to make them again.
> here is the recipe for them.....
> http://thecookieshopinenglish.wordpress.com/2010/01/20/orange-thumbprints/


Great idea - a theme dinner! Orange is delicious.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How was your recuperation from this test? I have had problems....


I'm sorry you had problems, Jokim. I hope they were short-lived. It's enough to go through drinking the prep, then the test, and then waiting for results. To have after-effects - not fair.

My only problem so far is that I'm still a little woozy. I'm pretty sure it's just the anaesthetic still wearing off. And liquid diet for a day - and then losing all that fluid. And little sleep the night before. (Had to get up at 4 a.m. to complete the prep.)

It takes me a while to completely perk up. I took it easy yesterday, and I'm doing just a little more today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So now it`s official... The White House Emperor is granting amnesty to millions of illegals.Also tomorrow the House and Senate go on vacation til after Thanksgiving.
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102183389
> And probably this week there will be riots in Ferguson, MO.
> It`s going to be a looooong two years.


Ah, yes. He's talking tomorrow night - just after Congress goes home so no one can gripe about him. He wishes!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My daughter was pretty docile. But I remember tent camping in Wichita, KS and the temp dropped to 40 deg F., Brrr! or the tornado warnings in Indiana (we motel'ed it), and how can I ever forget the sage brush flying past my coleman stove while trying to cook supper in a tent campground in Winnemucca, Nev.? Yuck! all this while being pregnant (1st trimester!). As I said, the trip was memorable!  :-D


Oh, my! I'm glad you survived that one!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> We drove to the Florida Keys when our DD was about a year old. This was when people really started wearing seat belts. I held her on my lap the entire trip - she was facing me - chest-to-chest. I had the seat belt wrapped around the 2 of us. It was summer - I wore just a cotton T-shirt. She was teething. Would fall asleep on my chest - drooled a wee bit - it got on the front of my T-shirt & at night my shirt was still moist from her sweet drooling - I'm tellin' ya' nothing smelled better or sweeter to me - I loved it.


Holding a sleeping baby is one of life's greatest joys. I love to watch them fall asleep , too. So peaceful. The sleep of the innocent. Little angels.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Flooding is a real possibility with the amount of snow that fell is yet to fall before the coming thaw.


Can you prepare for that? Will they need to put sandbags down? Hard to do that until the snow melts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It shouldn't take 2-3 months to place the winners in Congress. Back in the day of slow, that was fine but today we have the ability to change in a week. New Congress should take over in 2 weeks max.


Let the countdown begin! I count 46 days until Jan. 4 (not counting today).

So - 46 days and counting..............................................


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, yes. He's talking tomorrow night - just after Congress goes home so no one can gripe about him. He wishes!!


Yep and a rally in Las Vegas Friday just to poke more Americans in the eyes to punish us for the Republican tsunami earlier this month.
I`ve never known such a petty arrogant President like this one in my lifetime.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yep and a rally in Las Vegas Friday just to poke more Americans in the eyes to punish us for the Republican tsunami earlier this month.
> I`ve never known such a petty arrogant President like this one in my lifetime.


Neither have I. I'm sure he's mocked overseas just as Clinton was.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> west coast kitty wrote:
> Hi Yarnie,
> I got home last night. It was good to see my parents but Dad's brain damage is still getting worse and even though we knew that it will never get better it's still hard for him and all of us to deal with. Lots of sad moments mixed with the happier ones on this visit. It's official that Dad can't drive anymore either, hard to lose that bit of independence. Good news is that Mom is not too bad - has her aches and pains but her other health issues are under control.
> 
> How are you doing Yarnie?


I`m so sorry about your Dads health westy, my love and prayers surrounds you all.
♥ ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Can you prepare for that? Will they need to put sandbags down? Hard to do that until the snow melts.


We are not in the flood zone, but others, my BIL & SIL, are. They have improved the creek banks since Jan. but who knows how this melting snow will flow. Just hope and pray that it doesn't flood.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We're ok, but, Oh boy, do we have snow! and your DH's town is smack in the middle of the heavy snowfall. Some areas are reaching 70" in just about 24hrs! And it's not over yet. Tomorrow evening another front comes over the lake and will dump more snow over the city and areas to the north. Snow is supposed to end Friday and Sat. the warm up begins. Flooding is being talked about! What a way to celebrate the holiday. We'll float to grandma's house for Thanksgiving dinner! ;-) :-D


how do they get rid of all that snow? Do they use dump trucks and have specified areas to dump it? Wouldn't it be wonderful if the snow could be transported to the areas that have a drought. They would have plenty to water the crops.

I have a friend in Buffalo and am waiting to hear from her and her family. Last report I received was 3 ft of snow. I'm sure it's double by now.

Stay warm and knit.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, yes. He's talking tomorrow night - just after Congress goes home so no one can gripe about him. He wishes!!


He's sneaky isn't he? I know Repubs are talking about possible maneuvers. I wish they had a chance to rebut his speech. Josh Ernest is spinning at this moment. The president is spitting in American's faces. No one wants this, unless they are like our KP Libs, rabid Obama suck ups.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> So now it`s official... The White House Emperor is granting amnesty to millions of illegals.Also tomorrow the House and Senate go on vacation til after Thanksgiving.
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102183389
> And probably this week there will be riots in Ferguson, MO.
> It`s going to be a looooong two years.


Why can't Obama give the new Congress a chance and see if they are able to work together before going it alone? He needs to get over his snit about losing the Senate and be a leader. I know, fat chance - it was my holiday wish.

Ferguson, MO is in a sad place. It's not the people of Ferguson that will be rioting, it's all the outsiders that are being bussed in. They are the ones that don't care about justice. They are there to cause trouble and plan on doing no matter what. After they leave, the residents of Ferguson are left to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie,
> I got home last night. It was good to see my parents but Dad's brain damage is still getting worse and even though we knew that it will never get better it's still hard for him and all of us to deal with. Lots of sad moments mixed with the happier ones on this visit. It's official that Dad can't drive anymore either, hard to lose that bit of independence. Good news is that Mom is not too bad - has her aches and pains but her other health issues are under control.
> 
> How are you doing Yarnie?


So sorry that your Dad is getting worse, WCK. It us such a worry for you, I know. It makes you feel so helpless. I know it is hard not being closer. I am so glad for you that you were able to make the trip. I'm sure your mother appreciated seeing you. When one partner starts failing, it puts stress on the other. They try to step up and take over tasks the other handled. I'm sure your mother is rallying now. I will keep her in my prayers as well as your dad. Hugs.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I wish all that snow in NY could be melted, filtered and sent to California. They are really hurting bad with the drought there


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Why can't Obama give the new Congress a chance and see if they are able to work together before going it alone? He needs to get over his snit about losing the Senate and be a leader. I know, fat chance - it was my holiday wish.
> 
> Ferguson, MO is in a sad place. *It's not the people of Ferguson that will be rioting, it's all the outsiders that are being bussed in. They are the ones that don't care about justice. They are there to cause trouble and plan on doing no matter what. *After they leave, the residents of Ferguson are left to pick up the pieces.


Superby said solo....I have always thought the same thing too about the thugs in Ferguson. The majority of them don`t even live there. It`s the residents, police, and business owners I feel sorry for the most.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> how do they get rid of all that snow? Do they use dump trucks and have specified areas to dump it? Wouldn't it be wonderful if the snow could be transported to the areas that have a drought. They would have plenty to water the crops.
> 
> I have a friend in Buffalo and am waiting to hear from her and her family. Last report I received was 3 ft of snow. I'm sure it's double by now.
> 
> Stay warm and knit.


In 1977, the last time that the National Guard was called in to move snow, they used the waterfront to store the snow and then left it to melt. I don't know what they will do this time. But, it is a mess.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> how do they get rid of all that snow? Do they use dump trucks and have specified areas to dump it? Wouldn't it be wonderful if the snow could be transported to the areas that have a drought. They would have plenty to water the crops.
> 
> I have a friend in Buffalo and am waiting to hear from her and her family. Last report I received was 3 ft of snow. I'm sure it's double by now.
> 
> Stay warm and knit.


Sorry, double post.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I wish all that snow in NY could be melted, filtered and sent to California. They are really hurting bad with the drought there


I wish that also, WendyBee.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why can't Obama give the new Congress a chance and see if they are able to work together before going it alone? He needs to get over his snit about losing the Senate and be a leader. I know, fat chance - it was my holiday wish.
> 
> Ferguson, MO is in a sad place. It's not the people of Ferguson that will be rioting, it's all the outsiders that are being bussed in. They are the ones that don't care about justice. They are there to cause trouble and plan on doing no matter what. After they leave, the residents of Ferguson are left to pick up the pieces.


Obama doesn't want a Repub plan. He wants the plan approved that the Dem's in the Senate pushed through. This is a pressure tactic. He was trying to get "his plan" approved. He will never approve what the Repub's put together in either the House and/or Senate. The Senate bill that is sitting on Boehner's desk was pushed through just for this planned showdown. It was done to cover the president when he takes this action.

The best thing the Repub's could do is pass a one month skinny spending bill and say nothing. Then, after the new Senate legislators are in place start pressuring Obama in a similar way. No appointments approved, a skinny budget with no money to implement this, and some smack downs for paybacks.

I agree with your assessment on Ferguson. Maybe God will dump the snow in Buffalo on them? That would end most protests. Let's begin praying.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama doesn't want a Repub plan. He wants the plan approved that the Dem's in the Senate pushed through. This is a pressure tactic. He was trying to get "his plan" approved. He will never approve what the Repub's put together in either the House and/or Senate. The Senate bill that is sitting on Boehner's desk was pushed through just for this planned showdown. It was done to cover the president when he takes this action.
> 
> The best thing the Repub's could do is pass a one month skinny spending bill and say nothing. Then, after the new Senate legislators are in place start pressuring Obama in a similar way. No appointments approved, a skinny budget with no money to implement this, and some smack downs for paybacks.
> 
> I agree with your assessment on Ferguson. Maybe God will dump the snow in Buffalo on them? That would end most protests. Let's begin praying.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We are not in the flood zone, but others, my BIL & SIL, are. They have improved the creek banks since Jan. but who knows how this melting snow will flow. Just hope and pray that it doesn't flood.


I will.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> He's sneaky isn't he? I know Repubs are talking about possible maneuvers. I wish they had a chance to rebut his speech. Josh Ernest is spinning at this moment. The president is spitting in American's faces. No one wants this, unless they are like our KP Libs, rabid Obama suck ups.


I heard Josh Ernest for a few minutes - had to turn him off. Some of these press secretary's are real sell-outs. I don't know how they keep their self-respect. What a terrible job.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama doesn't want a Repub plan. He wants the plan approved that the Dem's in the Senate pushed through. This is a pressure tactic. He was trying to get "his plan" approved. He will never approve what the Repub's put together in either the House and/or Senate. The Senate bill that is sitting on Boehner's desk was pushed through just for this planned showdown. It was done to cover the president when he takes this action.
> 
> The best thing the Repub's could do is pass a one month skinny spending bill and say nothing. Then, after the new Senate legislators are in place start pressuring Obama in a similar way. No appointments approved, a skinny budget with no money to implement this, and some smack downs for paybacks.
> 
> I agree with your assessment on Ferguson. Maybe God will dump the snow in Buffalo on them? That would end most protests. Let's begin praying.


Like a spoiled child, he wants what he wants when he wants it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama doesn't want a Repub plan. He wants the plan approved that the Dem's in the Senate pushed through. This is a pressure tactic. He was trying to get "his plan" approved. He will never approve what the Repub's put together in either the House and/or Senate. The Senate bill that is sitting on Boehner's desk was pushed through just for this planned showdown. It was done to cover the president when he takes this action.
> 
> The best thing the Repub's could do is pass a one month skinny spending bill and say nothing. Then, after the new Senate legislators are in place start pressuring Obama in a similar way. No appointments approved, a skinny budget with no money to implement this, and some smack downs for paybacks.
> 
> I agree with your assessment on Ferguson. Maybe God will dump the snow in Buffalo on them? That would end most protests. Let's begin praying.


Your idea for the Repubs is a good one. I hope they do it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> In 1977, the last time that the National Guard was called in to move snow, they used the waterfront to store the snow and then left it to melt. I don't know what they will do this time. But, it is a mess.


I know Boston has snow melting machines. Here in the South, we believe in Solar Plowing


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know Boston has snow melting machines. Here in the South, we believe in Solar Plowing


 :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She's find died in the 80's this was in the 50's. Snow up there always heavy Lake Michigan lake effects.


Oh I thought you meant in the last few days. I have worried about that woman all day. Guess for no good reason if she is dead. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Me, too. I'd feel closed in - not good - claustrophobia here.


Me too big time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just received this from my friend in TN. She thinks it would make a good Super Bowl commercial. I think it is so right on.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_detailpage&v=EUzMPlQb2G4


It was funny at first but then got sad. But so true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a majestic storm photo Jokim! I know the terrible impact of the storms, but still feel such a sense of awe in the power of nature when I see the snow, clouds and water. I saw the news about the storm fronts going through most of Canada and US and pray for those caught up in it to come through safely. I hope all of you stay safe and keep your power.
> 
> The picture of the snow against the door frame reminded me of the worst winter we went through in 1995 or 1996. The winds came through the foothills and caused huge snow drifts all around the house so we couldn't open any of the outer doors (they all opened outwards). We could open the garage door and slowly worked at shoveling a few pathways.
> 
> It was a beautiful view, everything was covered in white and the sun reflected off the snow so it looked like crystals. But we were snowed in for about 5 days. There were only 2 homes on the road and our neighbour had a snow blower attachment to his big tractor but even he couldn't make it up the road to our place until the municipal plow cleared the roadway and then it took him the better part of the day to clear our long, winding driveway. Lucky we didn't lose power during that storm.


Hi WCK. I am glad you are bad. I missed you at night. Lonely being the last one online. How are your parents? Did you find out anything at the dr appointment?
That sounds like a terrible snow storm. The worst storm we have ever had was an ice storm. Some folks didn't get power on for over a month. Tore our trees up. Trees were down everywhere. Some landed our our fence, barn and totaled out Dh's boat. My bil was cleaning up around my parents house. He and my sil were on the same land. One whole tree down the middle had hearts in the rings of the tree. He died of a heart attack 3 weeks later. It was a sign to us later how much God loves us even in the storms. That was 2001. Bad year for us and US.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't think they look at it in the terms of someone dying. They just don't like people having the freedom of the open country to explore. It's always about control of others' behavior with the Libs. ;-)


That is crazy. Trees can grow back. God created the Earth for us . Not the other way around.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie,
> I got home last night. It was good to see my parents but Dad's brain damage is still getting worse and even though we knew that it will never get better it's still hard for him and all of us to deal with. Lots of sad moments mixed with the happier ones on this visit. It's official that Dad can't drive anymore either, hard to lose that bit of independence. Good news is that Mom is not too bad - has her aches and pains but her other health issues are under control.
> 
> How are you doing Yarnie?


I am sorry to hear about that with your Dad. I know it hurts your heart to see him like that. Good news about your Mom tho. XXX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How was your recuperation from this test? I have had problems....


What kind of problems? I need to have it done but am scared because of what may happen during test.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So now it`s official... The White House Emperor is granting amnesty to millions of illegals.Also tomorrow the House and Senate go on vacation til after Thanksgiving.
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102183389
> And probably this week there will be riots in Ferguson, MO.
> It`s going to be a looooong two years.


Haven't heard the news. Oh no! We have made it thru the last 6. We we overcome the last 2. With God's help.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My daughter was pretty docile. But I remember tent camping in Wichita, KS and the temp dropped to 40 deg F., Brrr! or the tornado warnings in Indiana (we motel'ed it), and how can I ever forget the sage brush flying past my coleman stove while trying to cook supper in a tent campground in Winnemucca, Nev.? Yuck! all this while being pregnant (1st trimester!). As I said, the trip was memorable!  :-D


Nightmare!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yep and a rally in Las Vegas Friday just to poke more Americans in the eyes to punish us for the Republican tsunami earlier this month.
> I`ve never known such a petty arrogant President like this one in my lifetime.


Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why can't Obama give the new Congress a chance and see if they are able to work together before going it alone? He needs to get over his snit about losing the Senate and be a leader. I know, fat chance - it was my holiday wish.
> 
> Ferguson, MO is in a sad place. It's not the people of Ferguson that will be rioting, it's all the outsiders that are being bussed in. They are the ones that don't care about justice. They are there to cause trouble and plan on doing no matter what. After they leave, the residents of Ferguson are left to pick up the pieces.


Yes and Al Sharptongue is still mouthing too. I don't see how they are going to better the situation with all the prodding .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama doesn't want a Repub plan. He wants the plan approved that the Dem's in the Senate pushed through. This is a pressure tactic. He was trying to get "his plan" approved. He will never approve what the Repub's put together in either the House and/or Senate. The Senate bill that is sitting on Boehner's desk was pushed through just for this planned showdown. It was done to cover the president when he takes this action.
> 
> The best thing the Repub's could do is pass a one month skinny spending bill and say nothing. Then, after the new Senate legislators are in place start pressuring Obama in a similar way. No appointments approved, a skinny budget with no money to implement this, and some smack downs for paybacks.
> 
> I agree with your assessment on Ferguson. Maybe God will dump the snow in Buffalo on them? That would end most protests. Let's begin praying.


That would cool them down. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard Josh Ernest for a few minutes - had to turn him off. Some of these press secretary's are real sell-outs. I don't know how they keep their self-respect. What a terrible job.


I don't either. Worst job for anyone to have. You have to be a qualified liar to have the job. Disgusting. Jay Carney was the best but now Josh Ernest makes me just as sick. Ptooey!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray!! We just got our water back again!!
No matter that I`ve just washed my dishes, wiped down my countertops in thawed icicles and microwaved bottled water. The important thing is....we have water back. 
Now to have a well deserved hot shower!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know Boston has snow melting machines. Here in the South, we believe in Solar Plowing


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They follow us daily. That's because we are so much more interesting than a bunch of screaming feminist ideologues. We deal with the real world, not their fantasy world. They are ideologues, which is why they love Obama even though he is hurting people and the nation. They'd go down with the ship.
> 
> God is dead to them, and they will be dead to God unless they repent. They worship nothing but themselves, like Obama. They writh when God is mentioned because they have to deny his existence or give up their self-love. They are doomed to never experience eternal life and prefer to spread chaos in this world. None of them loves their fellow posters on their Lib sites, like we love each other. But, they do sense, I think, that they are missing out on something important in life. They just don't see that they are the ones that push people away, aggravate others, and make themselves so repugnant that no one would befriend them.
> 
> By the way, Bonnie, don't start feeling sorry for them if you agree with me. You are such a kind person that you do that. They don't want or need it. They just want to turn you into what they are, AOWL's. For me, they have too much hate in their hearts to deal with them.


You are brilliant KC. You always said it like it is!
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray!! We just got our water back again!!
> No matter that I`ve just washed my dishes, wiped down my countertops in thawed icicles and microwaved bottled water. The important thing is....we have water back.
> Now to have a well deserved hot shower!!






 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes and Al Sharptongue is still mouthing too. I don't see how they are going to better the situation with all the prodding .


Do you really think they want to improve the situation?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray!! We just got our water back again!!
> No matter that I`ve just washed my dishes, wiped down my countertops in thawed icicles and microwaved bottled water. The important thing is....we have water back.
> Now to have a well deserved hot shower!!


You can write your life story, Wendy Bee, and call it: Little House On The Mountain (in WV)!  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Do you really think they want to improve the situation?


No they love it! Al Sharpton owes taxes. Missed it on "The Five" but I am sure we will hear more about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A dance for you to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No they love it! Al Sharpton owes taxes. Missed it on "The Five" but I am sure we will hear more about it.


He owes 4-5 million $. Has tax lien of around $3.5 M, and he is welcome at the WH. Shows you that our president is not the only crook in the WH.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> He owes 4-5 million $. Has tax lien of around $3.5 M, and he is welcome at the WH. Shows you that our president is not the only crook in the WH.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


What a shocker. Wonder if the IRS is nothing but a bunch of racists going after that poor reverend?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What a shocker. Wonder if the IRS is nothing but a bunch of racists going after that poor reverend?


  :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

With Bills afghan I`ve decided to knit a simple cable border of 8 stitches and sew it on afterwards to hide the ends from the red/white/blue slipped stitches. 
I just spent a wonderful 2 hours snuggled up under my electric throw in bed knitting the border while listening to Mark Levin on my wireless headphones. Hubby was also in the bedroom sat in his LazyBoy watching s woodworking show via YouTube on his laptop. Meanwhile our two kitties were snoozing by the side of me.
It`s the first time today I have been really warm. My feet have felt like blocks of ice all day. Even after taking a hot shower I was still cold. Now I feel so toasty and warm. It`s a great feeling!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.afa.net/the-stand/news/applying-alinskys-12-rules-for-radicals-in-ferguson/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2014/01/01/obama-to-give-pa-440-million-in-2014/

Obama To Give PA $440 Million In 2014

Posted on 1/1/2014 by Eliyokim Cohen

Email This Page

PLO rep. in Washington reports growth in US financial aid; PA requests joint committee with US on political and financial issues.

image

By Ari Yashar, Arutz Sheva Staff

The US financial aid designated for the Palestinian Authority (PA) is set to grow considerably in 2014 to $440 million, up from $426 million in 2013. The aid aims to bail out the PA, which in June was revealed to owe $4.2 billion in internal and external debt.

Palestinian Liberation Organizations (PLO) representative in Washington DC, Maen Erekat, reported the figure, saying the transfer was already agreed upon by Congress, but will be influenced by progress in the peace talks with Israel. The PA recently declared the talks have failed, and threatened diplomatic action against Israel.

The financial aid reveals intentions of greater cooperation between the US and the PA.

PA leadership has requested that the US renew a joint committee between the US and PA which was active in the 1990s, so as to discuss common political and financial issues, revealed Erekat.

A PLO representative told the Judea and Samaria-based Arab Maan News Agency that most of the US aid will be used for building and development projects, adding that $70 million will be directly transferred to the PA Finance Ministry.

However, the PA has used its foreign-backed funds to reward terrorism.

Reports in November revealed that the PA gave at least $50,000 as a grant to each terrorist released in gestures to the peace talks. The released terrorists were also given monthly salaries ranging from 10,000 shekels ($2,800) to 14,000 shekels ($4,000).

Additionally, a former PLO official recently acknowledged PA support for the Nazis during World War II.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> She is still in poor shape. A friend of my DD1, who was an oncology nurse, told us it will get worse for about a week, and then she'll slowly start feeling better. Thanks for asking WCK. We are just waiting to see how she does.


I hope you'll start to see that improvement next week; it's so hard to see the people you love hurting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I don't think they look at it in the terms of someone dying. They just don't like people having the freedom of the open country to explore. It's always about control of others' behavior with the Libs. ;-)


And then there are those who don't respect private or leased property and run their snowmobiles over fence lines and scare cattle. They've caused a lot of damage on my in-laws property. In summer they ride horses or ATVs through pastures and lease land. There have been several wilderness and environmental groups in Alberta pressuring the government to pass legislation that provided public access to leased land but so far the legislature has supported the farmers and ranchers in allowing them to be kept out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And then there are those who don't respect private or leased property and run their snowmobiles over fence lines and scare cattle. They've caused a lot of damage on my in-laws property. In summer they ride horses or ATVs through pastures and lease land. There have been several wilderness and environmental groups in Alberta pressuring the government to pass legislation that provided public access to leased land but so far the legislature has supported the farmers and ranchers in allowing them to be kept out.


We have clubs and they have trails that they use, with permission. And yes, some behave irresponsibly behind the wheel.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so glad you're feeling better Janie. You poor darling, no wonder you felt so ill with the triple whammy hitting you all at once. i`d like to think our prayers helped the healing as well as the steroids.
> Our oldest son is on his way back to WV...signing the divorce papers today hopefully.
> Tomorrow his girlfriend is travelling from KY to have dinner with us . So its busy busy busy here. And doubly tough to do without water as our pipes froze solid last night. The taps were trickling when I went to bed at midnight. Sure enough with single digit freezing, they froze again. Even the water in the bathtub is frozen.
> But my problems are small compared to yours, so the pioneer spirit is kicking in and I`m just getting on with it....snapping icicles to melt in pots on my stove to heat to wash dishes and mop the kitchen floor, and wipe my countertops with.
> Since we`ve been living here I have never taken water for granted.....especially in the winter.


I looked back to find your scarf Wendy -- it's beautiful!! I'm glad that you're making something for yourself along with all those wonderful gifts you've been creating.

It will be so nice for you to have your son and his girlfriend visiting. Hope your water problems are fixed soon. My youngest brother is having water problems too; their well is more than 30 years old and is sanding out so they need to have a new well drilled.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know Boston has snow melting machines. Here in the South, we believe in Solar Plowing


Yes. I remember once the then-mayor Andrew Young said, "We have a great snow-removal system. Sunshine!"

We have the best of both worlds.

It snows, everything stops, everyone plays, everything is beautiful and quiet, and life is good.

Within two days, clear streams of melting snow water flow down the sides of the streets and hills, it's all over, kids back to school, sky is blue, and life is still good!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I thought you meant in the last few days. I have worried about that woman all day. Guess for no good reason if she is dead. :shock:


That's right. She has no worries now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too big time.


Do you like elevators? I do not ride them unless it's impossible to escape them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was funny at first but then got sad. But so true.


That's what I thought, too. Funny, then serious. Good video.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know Boston has snow melting machines. Here in the South, we believe in Solar Plowing


hahaha - solar plower - :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Holder had a problem with not paying back taxes. Wonder if he ever paid them. and he is the att. general of the US. Talk about someone who is to inforce the law in this country. 

Then our Al what a guy mouth in gear before brain has gotten message. Brain must in control about money too.

Got to love those men. What goes around comes around and they keep spinning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of problems? I need to have it done but am scared because of what may happen during test.


If you've never had one, I can tell you the procedure itself is nothing. First you get a nice, smooth free ride on your bed to the procedure room. The anaesthetist talks you to ever so nicely about how you're going to go to sleep, you will feel no pain, they will make sure you're all right, and you will wake up soon. The next thing you know, you are waking up feeling so wonderfully relaxed that you don't want to move. It's over. You felt no pain, nothing hurts, and you didn't even know you were asleep.

I don't know if you listened to the funny song about wanting your doctor to be in his happy place, but it's so cute. The last time I had a c, I'd heard the song. When the doctor asked me how I was, I said, "fine.  How are you? Are you all right? Are you feeling good." He said, "I'm feeling good."

This time - same doctor - just as I was getting the juice in my arm, I said dreamily, "I just want to make sure everyone's happy. Are you happy?" After a second or two, the juice-doctor said, "I'm happy!" Then he said to the doctor, "Are you happy?" the doctor said, "I'm happy." I said, "That's good. I'm glad." And that's all I knew.

Afterwards, when I thought about it, I could just picture them high-fiving each other and saying I'm happy happy happy!!!

I know - I'm insane and I don't try to pretend otherwise.

I enjoyed this song so much I had to post it again for you. This link should take you right to it, if you're interested. It's really funny. You have to cut and paste.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't either. Worst job for anyone to have. You have to be a qualified liar to have the job. Disgusting. Jay Carney was the best but now Josh Ernest makes me just as sick. Ptooey!


Good job, CB. Excellent spitting right there!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray!! We just got our water back again!!
> No matter that I`ve just washed my dishes, wiped down my countertops in thawed icicles and microwaved bottled water. The important thing is....we have water back.
> Now to have a well deserved hot shower!!


You certainly do deserve it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off for a couple of days painting my craft room here. So every thing is moving out and I hope everything will move back in and i can find it. 

Glad you had a good visit with mom and Dad. WCK. but sad to It's hard just hard.


off now please remain calm when the Emperor gives his speech. Don't look at it too long and like Bon said count down is coming. 

water WEBee ya, Jokim think it is time to invest in a plow truck, and build an ark. See you will get hit again with snow.

Sorry KC about neice hard to watch someone you love suffer.

Gerg you keep me going with all your stories life is so much more interesting hearing them.

Gerslay and Solo and LTL have you ever felt like you are posting to ghost,s of Lib's who are pass. I mean really what is the point. Everything goes over their heads.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> He owes 4-5 million $. Has tax lien of around $3.5 M, and he is welcome at the WH. Shows you that our president is not the only crook in the WH.


How did this poor, minority, self-sacrificing civil rights "leader" ever amass such a fortune? His TAXES in the multi-millions?

Beam me up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> With Bills afghan I`ve decided to knit a simple cable border of 8 stitches and sew it on afterwards to hide the ends from the red/white/blue slipped stitches.
> I just spent a wonderful 2 hours snuggled up under my electric throw in bed knitting the border while listening to Mark Levin on my wireless headphones. Hubby was also in the bedroom sat in his LazyBoy watching s woodworking show via YouTube on his laptop. Meanwhile our two kitties were snoozing by the side of me.
> It`s the first time today I have been really warm. My feet have felt like blocks of ice all day. Even after taking a hot shower I was still cold. Now I feel so toasty and warm. It`s a great feeling!


I'm so glad you're warm at last.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.afa.net/the-stand/news/applying-alinskys-12-rules-for-radicals-in-ferguson/


Sickening, isn't it? Glenn Beck told us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB cleaning and cooking by Friday will check to see if you are in the hospital. 

Just being funny , but if you keep going. Like the commerical 

Takes a licking but keeps on ticking that our CB.

Night all. Tomorrow it is empty room fill nail holes ect. sand and wash down walls. But after 5 plus years of waiting it will be done. yeah


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2014/01/01/obama-to-give-pa-440-million-in-2014/
> 
> Obama To Give PA $440 Million In 2014
> 
> ...


Of course they supported the Nazis. And now obama is supporting them. There is NO NO NO excuse for this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And then there are those who don't respect private or leased property and run their snowmobiles over fence lines and scare cattle. They've caused a lot of damage on my in-laws property. In summer they ride horses or ATVs through pastures and lease land. There have been several wilderness and environmental groups in Alberta pressuring the government to pass legislation that provided public access to leased land but so far the legislature has supported the farmers and ranchers in allowing them to be kept out.


That's true. They see open land and think they can use it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Glad to see that you're back, Kitty. How was your trip and your Dad? Was Edmonton cold? Did you bring enough warm clothes? I thought about your trip and parents.


It's always nice to be back home but I'm glad I went; I won't go back til late March or early April when I do my parents' taxes. It was about -15C (5F) with only a little snow, so it really wasn't too bad -- it's been much worse for the southern part of the province where they've had snow and cold since early Sept.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Holder had a problem with not paying back taxes. Wonder if he ever paid them. and he is the att. general of the US. Talk about someone who is to inforce the law in this country.
> 
> Then our Al what a guy mouth in gear before brain has gotten message. Brain must in control about money too.
> 
> Got to love those men. What goes around comes around and they keep spinning.


So clever, Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB cleaning and cooking by Friday will check to see if you are in the hospital.
> 
> Just being funny , but if you keep going. Like the commerical
> 
> ...


Painting is fun and makes such a big difference - if only someone would fill the nail holes etc. and do the clean-up. 
What color is the room now, and what color are you painting it? I don't know if my knees could take the up-and-down all day on the ladder.

Enjoy! And don't get any paint on your clothes. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WCK, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I know you and your mother take good care of him. It must be very hard for everyone.


Thanks Bonnie. My brothers, sil and one of my nephews help out a lot. It's hardest on Mom because she's there and gets the brunt of Dad's frustration.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I get such a kick out of this song that I had to post it again.

Music to Operate By - Christine Lavin


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's always nice to be back home but I'm glad I went; I won't go back til late March or early April when I do my parents' taxes. It was about -15C (5F) with only a little snow, so it really wasn't too bad -- it's been much worse for the southern part of the province where they've had snow and cold since early Sept.


I'm sure your parents were very glad to see you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie. My brothers, sil and one of my nephews help out a lot. It's hardest on Mom because she's there and gets the brunt of Dad's frustration.


It's so good that you realize that. I'm afraid that when my mother said things were fine, I believed her. I wish now that I had done more. She was such a wonderful mother. Thank goodness for my sister and brother-in-law who lived close. We were over 500 miles away.

I'm sure you brought some sunshine and a feeling of normalcy to them, especially to your mother. Plus she had someone to share the responsibility for a few days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of problems? I need to have it done but am scared because of what may happen during test.


I've never had it done either; hopefully I'll be lucky enough to never need one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never had it done either; hopefully I'll be lucky enough to never need one!


I hope you never need one. I only do because of family history, but they do say everyone should have them at age 50. If you don't have any problems, you don't need another for 10 years. Apparently colon cancer is slow growing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray!! We just got our water back again!!
> No matter that I`ve just washed my dishes, wiped down my countertops in thawed icicles and microwaved bottled water. The important thing is....we have water back.
> Now to have a well deserved hot shower!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy that hot shower!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We have clubs and they have trails that they use, with permission. And yes, some behave irresponsibly behind the wheel.


We have areas with approved trails too. And in-laws allow people that they trust to use their land too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> If you've never had one, I can tell you the procedure itself is nothing. First you get a nice, smooth free ride on your bed to the procedure room. The anaesthetist talks you to ever so nicely about how you're going to go to sleep, you will feel no pain, they will make sure you're all right, and you will wake up soon. The next thing you know, you are waking up feeling so wonderfully relaxed that you don't want to move. It's over. You felt no pain, nothing hurts, and you didn't even know you were asleep.
> 
> I don't know if you listened to the funny song about wanting your doctor to be in his happy place, but it's so cute. The last time I had a c, I'd heard the song. When the doctor asked me how I was, I said, "fine. How are you? Are you all right? Are you feeling good." He said, "I'm feeling good."
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Do you like elevators? I do not ride them unless it's impossible to escape them.


I hate them. I walk when I can. I always look up to see how I could climb out if I get trapped.I have the height fear to go with the closed up fear . I couldn't even climb the steps up into our 2 story house when we built it. But I was pregnant with our youngest so I was afraid I would fall down the stairs. I know it is in our mind. I am much better than I used to be .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off for a couple of days painting my craft room here. So every thing is moving out and I hope everything will move back in and i can find it.
> 
> Glad you had a good visit with mom and Dad. WCK. but sad to It's hard just hard.
> 
> ...


Wow - a brand new craft room :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you Yarnie. If you're like me, you will find all sorts of things that you forgot you had.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> How did this poor, minority, self-sacrificing civil rights "leader" ever amass such a fortune? His TAXES in the multi-millions?
> 
> Beam me up.


Now that's a million $ question!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If you've never had one, I can tell you the procedure itself is nothing. First you get a nice, smooth free ride on your bed to the procedure room. The anaesthetist talks you to ever so nicely about how you're going to go to sleep, you will feel no pain, they will make sure you're all right, and you will wake up soon. The next thing you know, you are waking up feeling so wonderfully relaxed that you don't want to move. It's over. You felt no pain, nothing hurts, and you didn't even know you were asleep.
> 
> I don't know if you listened to the funny song about wanting your doctor to be in his happy place, but it's so cute. The last time I had a c, I'd heard the song. When the doctor asked me how I was, I said, "fine. How are you? Are you all right? Are you feeling good." He said, "I'm feeling good."
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never had it done either; hopefully I'll be lucky enough to never need one!


They push the test here. The have tried for 10years to have one and have been putting it off. I will try to do the test after Christmas. Seems like the want everyone to fall apart when you turn 50 so the make up all kinds of reasons to make you have test. Just in case you may be sick and don't know it. :-o :x


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so good that you realize that. I'm afraid that when my mother said things were fine, I believed her. I wish now that I had done more. She was such a wonderful mother. Thank goodness for my sister and brother-in-law who lived close. We were over 500 miles away.
> 
> I'm sure you brought some sunshine and a feeling of normalcy to them, especially to your mother. Plus she had someone to share the responsibility for a few days.


It's hard when you're so far away and you had your own young family that needed you too. I guess we just do the best we can and let them know how much we love them and I'm sure your parents knew how much you loved them.

Thanks to everyone for your prayers, good wished and support.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie. My brothers, sil and one of my nephews help out a lot. It's hardest on Mom because she's there and gets the brunt of Dad's frustration.


I know my mother didn't take it well when Daddy started staying home. He had gone to work until he was 80. When he was wondering away from the shop he had to stay at home. He got lost one time and someone saw him about a mile away and called. He wasn't happy he couldn't go back to work and my mother wasn't happy he was home. I realized after Daddy died that my mother was under a lot of pressure. I wish I had kept Daddy more so she would get out some. I never had trouble with him except he wanted to be back with Mama the whole time. The care giver really needs help and time away to regroup. Is there someone that can do that for your mother?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You make it sound almost like a spa treatment :lol:


That part is. But the drink - indescribable. Talk about spittin' and cussin'!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you never need one. I only do because of family history, but they do say everyone should have them at age 50. If you don't have any problems, you don't need another for 10 years. Apparently colon cancer is slow growing.


Your family history gives you a strong reason to have the tests. They aren't done automatically here at any age, only if there is a family history or if symptoms develop. The downside is that sometimes by the time symptoms develop and people go through all the tests and scans the cancer has progressed too far. One of my friends died of colon cancer last year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate them. I walk when I can. I always look up to see how I could climb out if I get trapped.I have the height fear to go with the closed up fear . I couldn't even climb the steps up into our 2 story house when we built it. But I was pregnant with our youngest so I was afraid I would fall down the stairs. I know it is in our mind. I am much better than I used to be .


I always look for exits, etc. too. I was fine for years. Rode almost 700 miles every summer in the back of a two-door VW, entertaining the kids. Then one day - boom - it felt awful in the back of a van - and that was that. That's really why I don't fly. I'm not afraid to fly - if I could sit on the wing, I'd do it. But inside with no way out. I must not think about it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I fixed this song. You have to take the s out of http
> 
> Bonnie you crack me up. My son comes home from the hospital and tells me all kind of funny things people say. One older man he really liked was having a catheter put in. Son was trying to talk him out of getting upset. The man starting saying just kill me. Throw me out the window. Son had to hold back the laughter. Then the man said just shoot me. My son looked in his face and said I can't I don't have any bullets. The man started laughing and didn't say another word.
> I sure you were a delight to work with Bon. You are not insane! I will watch the video . I have never had the test but will have it after Christmas.


Let me know - I'll pray that it's easy with good results.

So funny about the catheter. Eek. My husband had to go through that. Thank goodness that's over. I don't know how he did it. Just today there was an ad on tv for them saying this kind doesn't hurt. He said, "Hurt? It didn't hurt. It was just inconvenient." He's a tough one.

I couldn't have gotten through the prep without him cheering me on. Good! You can do it. Just keep going. I may just keep this guy for another 49 years!

Thanks for fixing the link. I tried it and it worked for me. I just don't understand these computers, but I'm glad you got it to work. The singer is grandma-age now, and she knits. Sometimes at the end of a session she invites fellow knitters to come and knit with her. Makes me like her even more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They push the test here. The have tried for 10years to have one and have been putting it off. I will try to do the test after Christmas. Seems like the want everyone to fall apart when you turn 50 so the make up all kinds of reasons to make you have test. Just in case you may be sick and don't know it. :-o :x


I know. They go looking for trouble. Leave me alone!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know my mother didn't take it well when Daddy started staying home. He had gone to work until he was 80. When he was wondering away from the shop he had to stay at home. He got lost one time and someone saw him about a mile away and called. He wasn't happy he couldn't go back to work and my mother wasn't happy he was home. I realized after Daddy died that my mother was under a lot of pressure. I wish I had kept Daddy more so she would get out some. I never had trouble with him except he wanted to be back with Mama the whole time. The care giver really needs help and time away to regroup. Is there someone that can do that for your mother?


It's so hard to see it sometimes, especially when they tell you everything's fine and you're not there to see. I only seem to "get it" when I go through it myself. Hard-headed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your family history gives you a strong reason to have the tests. They aren't done automatically here at any age, only if there is a family history or if symptoms develop. The downside is that sometimes by the time symptoms develop and people go through all the tests and scans the cancer has progressed too far. One of my friends died of colon cancer last year.


That's a shame. Early detection is usually the key, but sometimes nothing works and sometimes people who find out late live happy lives for many years after. It's not completely predictable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This has been an interesting discussion. I've watched Lark Rise already, and now I'm going to bed. I was so tired again today that I promised myself I'd get 8 hours tonight. ?

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet dreams to you Bon. I am almost there too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Let me know - I'll pray that it's easy with good results.
> 
> So funny about the catheter. Eek. My husband had to go through that. Thank goodness that's over. I don't know how he did it. Just today there was an ad on tv for them saying this kind doesn't hurt. He said, "Hurt? It didn't hurt. It was just inconvenient." He's a tough one.
> 
> ...


Sorry that I couldn't see it, it said not available so maybe it doesn't work outside of the US.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Of course they supported the Nazis. And now obama is supporting them. There is NO NO NO excuse for this.


There was no PA during WW2.

Anyone supporting West Ukraine is supporting fascists.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a shame. Early detection is usually the key, but sometimes nothing works and sometimes people who find out late live happy lives for many years after. It's not completely predictable.


That's very true. DH's younger sister has a brain tumour that was discovered almost 20 years ago. Because the tumour had tentacles they were never able to remove the whole thing, but several surgeries, chemo and radiation and other meds have kept it under control. She was there to see her boys grow up. There are still some issues but we have much to be grateful for and know that we've been blessed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know my mother didn't take it well when Daddy started staying home. He had gone to work until he was 80. When he was wondering away from the shop he had to stay at home. He got lost one time and someone saw him about a mile away and called. He wasn't happy he couldn't go back to work and my mother wasn't happy he was home. I realized after Daddy died that my mother was under a lot of pressure. I wish I had kept Daddy more so she would get out some. I never had trouble with him except he wanted to be back with Mama the whole time. The care giver really needs help and time away to regroup. Is there someone that can do that for your mother?


I know Mom and Dad both feel stress and frustration. For now, Dad is still quite independent and there is no problem with him being by himself. Mom is very social and makes friends easily, she goes to the coffee groups and participates in some of the activities and also meets with some of her old friends when the weather is ok to travel across town (she doesn't go in the winter very often). DB#2 also takes Dad to his son's soccer games usually once a week. Dad also ran his own errands and went out and about, for now my brothers will take him out - they will work out a routine. Over time, he probably will need more care but will take that as it comes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good night Bonnie and CB; sleep well.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off for a couple of days painting my craft room here. So every thing is moving out and I hope everything will move back in and i can find it.
> 
> Glad you had a good visit with mom and Dad. WCK. but sad to It's hard just hard.
> 
> ...


Too funny
I think through their air heads


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you never need one. I only do because of family history, but they do say everyone should have them at age 50. If you don't have any problems, you don't need another for 10 years. Apparently colon cancer is slow growing.


I plan on looking into those virtual ones.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning Denim!

We're off to the hospital for DH's 2nd cataract surgery. Please pray that all goes well, that the doctor has had a good night's sleep, that his hands are steady, and as Bon says that he's happy! 

Thanks much!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning Denim!
> 
> We're off to the hospital for DH's 2nd cataract surgery. Please pray that all goes well, that the doctor has had a good night's sleep, that his hands are steady, and as Bon says that he's happy!
> 
> Thanks much!


Prayers for your DH. I am sure he will be fine - and better than before. Let us know the results.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Morning Denim!
> 
> We're off to the hospital for DH's 2nd cataract surgery. Please pray that all goes well, that the doctor has had a good night's sleep, that his hands are steady, and as Bon says that he's happy!
> 
> Thanks much!


Dear Lord, please guide the surgeons steady hand. and that Mr Gerslay will see his beautiful family with pristine clarity once again.
Thank you Lord
Amen ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Dear Lord, please guide the surgeons steady hand. and that Mr Gerslay will see his beautiful family with pristine clarity once again.
> Thank you Lord
> Amen ♥


Beautiful words. Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I always look for exits, etc. too. I was fine for years. Rode almost 700 miles every summer in the back of a two-door VW, entertaining the kids. Then one day - boom - it felt awful in the back of a van - and that was that. That's really why I don't fly. I'm not afraid to fly - if I could sit on the wing, I'd do it. But inside with no way out. I must not think about it.


Same here just thinking about being in a tube flying above the earth makes me want to faint right now.. Or run into the open. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's very true. DH's younger sister has a brain tumour that was discovered almost 20 years ago. Because the tumour had tentacles they were never able to remove the whole thing, but several surgeries, chemo and radiation and other meds have kept it under control. She was there to see her boys grow up. There are still some issues but we have much to be grateful for and know that we've been blessed.


That is wonderful news! It good to hear a happy ending.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know Mom and Dad both feel stress and frustration. For now, Dad is still quite independent and there is no problem with him being by himself. Mom is very social and makes friends easily, she goes to the coffee groups and participates in some of the activities and also meets with some of her old friends when the weather is ok to travel across town (she doesn't go in the winter very often). DB#2 also takes Dad to his son's soccer games usually once a week. Dad also ran his own errands and went out and about, for now my brothers will take him out - they will work out a routine. Over time, he probably will need more care but will take that as it comes.


It is important that everyone gets away from each other a little. The 24-7 stuff grates on one's nerves. Seems like everyone is helping out . That is important. I can see you have a very loving family. Yes I wouldn't worry until things get worse. Enjoy the times you have right now. Maybe the worse will never be as bad as the drs say. One day at a time is the only way to take life.xxx♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning Denim!
> 
> We're off to the hospital for DH's 2nd cataract surgery. Please pray that all goes well, that the doctor has had a good night's sleep, that his hands are steady, and as Bon says that he's happy!
> 
> Thanks much!


Prayers for Mr.Gerslay surgery to go well again in Jesus Name.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://universalfreepress.com/muslims-support-freguson-riots-seek-to-weaken-anti-terrorism-laws/
News MUSLIMS SUPPORT FERGUSON RIOTS, SEEK TO WEAKEN ANTI-TERRORISM LAWS
MUSLIMS SUPPORT FERGUSON RIOTS, SEEK TO WEAKEN ANTI-TERRORISM LAWS
CK Howard IV 11/18/2014News, Opinion, Politics, World News
Share on FacebookTweet about this on TwitterShare on Google+Pin on PinterestShare on RedditShare on TumblrShare on StumbleUpon

Muslim groups have stepped up efforts to co-opt protests over the fatal shooting of Michael Brown in Ferguson, Mo., equating the teens death to a radical Islamist shot during an FBI raid in 2009, a Washington-based security watchdog group is warning.

Leaders of the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) are portraying Brown and Detroit mosque leader Imam Luqman Ameen Abdullah as African-American victims of police targeting. In a conference call organized by CAIR-linked Muslims for Ferguson, a CAIR official called Abdullah a martyr, and said both he and Brown were victims of a national security device that had completely gone wild and are demonizing and criminalizing Muslims.

The reality is that this country, in law enforcement, be it local, state or federal law enforcement, people with guns have always seen black men and black people as threats, Dawud Walid, executive director of CAIRs Michigan Chapter, told the some 100 protest organizers.

Walid claimed Brown was a Muslim, but denied he had made such a claim..

Theyre interested in building coalitions with other organizations in order to effect a legislative change to weaken anti-terrorism laws and weaken the ability of law enforcement to engage in counter terrorism. And theyre trying to bring other people into their efforts so it doesnt look like it is just a Muslim effort.

- Kyle Shideler, Center for security Policy

Relating Brown and Abdullah, who federal prosecutors say was a separatist intent on overthrowing the U.S. government, is part of a wider effort to co-opt minority group support for causes they promote. The desired effect is to reduce police scrutiny of the American Muslim community in terror-related matters.

By hosting the conference call the campaign is fulfilling the goal of the Muslim Brotherhood in North America to be located as the headship of a far-reaching coalition seeking to target law enforcement under the guise of civil rights.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This has been an interesting discussion. I've watched Lark Rise already, and now I'm going to bed. I was so tired again today that I promised myself I'd get 8 hours tonight. ?
> 
> Sweet dreams.


Slept for 9 1/2 hours - a record for me!! Almost ten o'clock when I got up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry that I couldn't see it, it said not available so maybe it doesn't work outside of the US.


That could be it. I don't know how much trouble you want to go to, but it's on Youtube. If you get Youtube, you just search Christine Lavin Music to Operate By. Or maybe just the song title.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> There was no PA during WW2.
> 
> Anyone supporting West Ukraine is supporting fascists.


I really couldn't say. It's painfully obvious that history was my worst subject.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's very true. DH's younger sister has a brain tumour that was discovered almost 20 years ago. Because the tumour had tentacles they were never able to remove the whole thing, but several surgeries, chemo and radiation and other meds have kept it under control. She was there to see her boys grow up. There are still some issues but we have much to be grateful for and know that we've been blessed.


That's wonderful. It's amazing to see people who were so sick go on to live happy lives. I have a few friends like that - and my grandmother.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know Mom and Dad both feel stress and frustration. For now, Dad is still quite independent and there is no problem with him being by himself. Mom is very social and makes friends easily, she goes to the coffee groups and participates in some of the activities and also meets with some of her old friends when the weather is ok to travel across town (she doesn't go in the winter very often). DB#2 also takes Dad to his son's soccer games usually once a week. Dad also ran his own errands and went out and about, for now my brothers will take him out - they will work out a routine. Over time, he probably will need more care but will take that as it comes.


It sounds like you have a very competent and loving family, WCK. Like you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I plan on looking into those virtual ones.


Next time I'll see if there's something else. What's the virtual one?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning Denim!
> 
> We're off to the hospital for DH's 2nd cataract surgery. Please pray that all goes well, that the doctor has had a good night's sleep, that his hands are steady, and as Bon says that he's happy!
> 
> Thanks much!


I am doing that right now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Same here just thinking about being in a tube flying above the earth makes me want to faint right now.. Or run into the open. :shock:


Yes - open the doors and GET OUT! So what if it's 28 degrees outside!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://universalfreepress.com/muslims-support-freguson-riots-seek-to-weaken-anti-terrorism-laws/
> News MUSLIMS SUPPORT FERGUSON RIOTS, SEEK TO WEAKEN ANTI-TERRORISM LAWS
> MUSLIMS SUPPORT FERGUSON RIOTS, SEEK TO WEAKEN ANTI-TERRORISM LAWS
> CK Howard IV 11/18/2014News, Opinion, Politics, World News
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Slept for 9 1/2 hours - a record for me!! Almost ten o'clock when I got up!


You must have needed it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You must have needed it!


I sure did. How's the foot?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello Denim Country!
Those of you who receive free pattern emails from Fiesta Yarns, did you receive yours today? It's Free Pattern Thursday and I haven't rec'd mine today. Wonder what's up?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I sure did. How's the foot?


Bon,
Resting in bed again. I am tired of resting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off for a couple of days painting my craft room here. So every thing is moving out and I hope everything will move back in and i can find it.
> 
> Glad you had a good visit with mom and Dad. WCK. but sad to It's hard just hard.
> 
> ...


You always summarize things so well, Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> Resting in bed again. I am tired of resting.


I understand. Too much of a good thing is no longer good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just watched a "debate/shouting match" on Fox. Have you noticed that the Democrat pundits on there will interrupt and keep on talking during the other side's turn? Their aim is to shout down the other person so no one can hear them, and it works. Fox should shut off the microphone of the person who isn't supposed to be speaking. It's so frustrating. Where are their manners? Always late, interrupt and talk over others constantly.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama doesn't want a Repub plan. He wants the plan approved that the Dem's in the Senate pushed through. This is a pressure tactic. He was trying to get "his plan" approved. He will never approve what the Repub's put together in either the House and/or Senate. The Senate bill that is sitting on Boehner's desk was pushed through just for this planned showdown. It was done to cover the president when he takes this action.
> 
> The best thing the Repub's could do is pass a one month skinny spending bill and say nothing. Then, after the new Senate legislators are in place start pressuring Obama in a similar way. No appointments approved, a skinny budget with no money to implement this, and some smack downs for paybacks.
> 
> I agree with your assessment on Ferguson. Maybe God will dump the snow in Buffalo on them? That would end most protests. Let's begin praying.


I know Obama won't approve any plan that calls for closing the border first and foremost. That goes against his plan to increase the Dems base of voters. The Republicans, on the other hand, will demand closing the border first before proceeding with reform. I've also heard Dems speak of the importance of closing the borders first. It should be an interesting debate next year.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: :lol:


Doing the happy dance for you WeBee. Rest assured it is NOT an earthquake.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sickening, isn't it? Glenn Beck told us.


Yes, Glenn did! But many thought he was way over the top. Perhaps now they will begin to open their eyes and believe that there are no boundaries in the Left's attempt to achieve their goal of destruction of this country. One of their targets, the Constitution, is about to fall tonight!
o has requested that only latino media to cover his speech tonight.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Of course they supported the Nazis. And now obama is supporting them. There is NO NO NO excuse for this.


I have always stated that Marxists and Nazis are the flip sides of the same socialist coin! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We have clubs and they have trails that they use, with permission. And yes, some behave irresponsibly behind the wheel.


You find that with many sports that use motorized equipment. ATV riders and dirt bike riders have people that do the same thing. Those that belong to these clubs respect other people's property. It's always the few that seem to spoil it for the many.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I understand. Too much of a good thing is no longer good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, Glenn did! But many thought he was way over the top. Perhaps now they will begin to open their eyes and believe that there are no boundaries in the Left's attempt to achieve their goal of destruction of this country. One of their targets, the Constitution, is about to fall tonight!
> o has requested that only latino media to cover his speech tonight.


Obama might just be surprised at the number of Hispanics that don't want his amnesty. These Hispanics want the illegals to go through the proper system, just like they did and all the others currently going through the process. The far left leaning Hispanics are the ones demanding amnesty.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I know Obama won't approve any plan that calls for closing the border first and foremost. That goes against his plan to increase the Dems base of voters. The Republicans, on the other hand, will demand closing the border first before proceeding with reform. I've also heard Dems speak of the importance of closing the borders first. It should be an interesting debate next year.


I figure it is better for the Repub's not to vote for a Dem plan. In 2 years, if they haven't voted, they can cancel all of Obama's autocratic actions, close the borders, and deport the illegals. If they validate anything Obama puts forth, they are stuck with it and complicit in his illegal actions.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Hello Denim Country!
> Those of you who receive free pattern emails from Fiesta Yarns, did you receive yours today? It's Free Pattern Thursday and I haven't rec'd mine today. Wonder what's up?


I got an email from Fiesta, but no free pattern indicated. They offered a 50% off code for patterns. Try going to http://www.fiestayarns.com and you should see it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just watched a "debate/shouting match" on Fox. Have you noticed that the Democrat pundits on there will interrupt and keep on talking during the other side's turn? Their aim is to shout down the other person so no one can hear them, and it works. Fox should shut off the microphone of the person who isn't supposed to be speaking. It's so frustrating. Where are their manners? Always late, interrupt and talk over others constantly.


Didn't see it but it will happen again before night fall. :roll: :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I know Obama won't approve any plan that calls for closing the border first and foremost. That goes against his plan to increase the Dems base of voters. The Republicans, on the other hand, will demand closing the border first before proceeding with reform. I've also heard Dems speak of the importance of closing the borders first. It should be an interesting debate next year.


Yes. Here's one "conspiracy theory." When the FBI, CIA, and NSA read this, let's hope they can help stop it from happening.

"This is a grand plan going years into the future. Obama is setting the stage for a one-party nation, that party controlled by the government."

Did you hear that Valerie Jarrett is the brains behind the throne? Did you see The Manchurian Candidate? If not, I recommend it.

Of course, you'd think if this really were step one in a grand plan, the other Communist countries like China and Russia would be friendlier and less contemptuous of obama - unless they don't want the competition of another Communist country.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Doing the happy dance for you WeBee. Rest assured it is NOT an earthquake.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, Glenn did! But many thought he was way over the top. Perhaps now they will begin to open their eyes and believe that there are no boundaries in the Left's attempt to achieve their goal of destruction of this country. One of their targets, the Constitution, is about to fall tonight!
> o has requested that only latino media to cover his speech tonight.


And we watch it happen.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. I have a "conspiracy theory." I hope the FBI, CIA, and NSA are reading this, taking notes, and will stop it from happening.
> 
> This is a grand plan going years into the future. Obama is setting the stage for a one-party nation, that party controlled by the government.
> 
> Did you hear that Valerie Jarrett is the brains behind the throne? Did you see The Manchurian Candidate? If not, I recommend it.


Here is another thing to ponder. Why are none of the major networks televising the Obama speech? All regular programing is on, the networks were not asked to televise it, so I guess we must conclude that the speech will be seen on mostly Spanish speaking networks. Now to even add more to think about, I might bet that Holder knows that the Grand Jury announcement of the Michael Brown case will be announced at the same time as the speech. So few American's hear the speech and the networks will be focused on Ferguson.

HUMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama might just be surprised at the number of Hispanics that don't want his amnesty. These Hispanics want the illegals to go through the proper system, just like they did and all the others currently going through the process. The far left leaning Hispanics are the ones demanding amnesty.


Yes, I've heard that, too. And I believe it. I taught Hispanic children, and they were the sweetest and most respectful in the classroom. Their parents believed in the value of family and education. We need people like that - and they're the ones who come in the right way - and lucky for them and for us.

But it's that word illegal that changes everything. Those who come illegally can't just stay and take from others what they haven't earned for themselves. Illegal.

We can't just allow people to break the law. You can't do it, and I can't do it. Why should anyone be allowed to do it?

I also believe that our aid should be going to Mexico to help with the horrible crime problems they have. They are our neighbors - let's take the money we're giving to Palestine (and therefore to Hamas) and give it to Mexico. There has to be a way to stop the crime there which also threatens us and our national security.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I figure it is better for the Repub's not to vote for a Dem plan. In 2 years, if they haven't voted, they can cancel all of Obama's autocratic actions, close the borders, and deport the illegals. If they validate anything Obama puts forth, they are stuck with it and complicit in his illegal actions.


That's very true. I do think that Congress (both sides) can come up with a good immigration reform plan, if broken down and each point addressed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is another thing to ponder. Why are none of the major networks televising the Obama speech? All regular programing is on, the networks were not asked to televise it, so I guess we must conclude that the speech will be seen on mostly Spanish speaking networks. Now to even add more to think about, I might bet that Holder knows that the Grand Jury announcement of the Michael Brown case will be announced at the same time as the speech. So few American's hear the speech and the networks will be focused on Ferguson.
> 
> HUMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Some nitwit on tv said today that they're not televising it because hey, it's not (to quote Biden) a big f-ing deal. Right - no biggie. Nothing to see. Nothing happening here.

And the press? AWOL. The major networks who aren't covering the news are chasing people to Fox to find out what's going on in the world. The press has failed in its mission to inform. Failed completely.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You find that with many sports that use motorized equipment. ATV riders and dirt bike riders have people that do the same thing. Those that belong to these clubs respect other people's property. It's always the few that seem to spoil it for the many.


So right, Solo! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know Mom and Dad both feel stress and frustration. For now, Dad is still quite independent and there is no problem with him being by himself. Mom is very social and makes friends easily, she goes to the coffee groups and participates in some of the activities and also meets with some of her old friends when the weather is ok to travel across town (she doesn't go in the winter very often). DB#2 also takes Dad to his son's soccer games usually once a week. Dad also ran his own errands and went out and about, for now my brothers will take him out - they will work out a routine. Over time, he probably will need more care but will take that as it comes.


So sorry to hear about the plight of your parents, esp. your Dad. It is sad to see them get older and deteriorate in health and 'moveability'. It is especially difficult to bear when your beloved parents are so far away. ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning Denim!
> 
> We're off to the hospital for DH's 2nd cataract surgery. Please pray that all goes well, that the doctor has had a good night's sleep, that his hands are steady, and as Bon says that he's happy!
> 
> Thanks much!


Hope the surgery went well and he's on his way to a splendid recovery! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Beautiful words. Thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is another thing to ponder. Why are none of the major networks televising the Obama speech? All regular programing is on, the networks were not asked to televise it, so I guess we must conclude that the speech will be seen on mostly Spanish speaking networks. Now to even add more to think about, I might bet that Holder knows that the Grand Jury announcement of the Michael Brown case will be announced at the same time as the speech. So few American's hear the speech and the networks will be focused on Ferguson.
> 
> HUMMMMMMMMMMMMM


I bet you are RIGHT.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. Here's one "conspiracy theory." When the FBI, CIA, and NSA read this, let's hope they can help stop it from happening.
> 
> "This is a grand plan going years into the future. Obama is setting the stage for a one-party nation, that party controlled by the government."
> 
> ...


I can believe this. He is the absolute worst.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is another thing to ponder. Why are none of the major networks televising the Obama speech? All regular programing is on, the networks were not asked to televise it, so I guess we must conclude that the speech will be seen on mostly Spanish speaking networks. Now to even add more to think about, I might bet that Holder knows that the Grand Jury announcement of the Michael Brown case will be announced at the same time as the speech. So few American's hear the speech and the networks will be focused on Ferguson.
> 
> HUMMMMMMMMMMMMM


I hope they impeach him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WeBee this is for you. http://www.facebook.com/auntyacid/photos/a.200145623427742.40442.200144556761182/669151629860470/?type=1&theater


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I've heard that, too. And I believe it. I taught Hispanic children, and they were the sweetest and most respectful in the classroom. Their parents believed in the value of family and education. We need people like that - and they're the ones who come in the right way - and lucky for them and for us.
> 
> But it's that word illegal that changes everything. Those who come illegally can't just stay and take from others what they haven't earned for themselves. Illegal.
> 
> ...


I don't think giving aid to the Mexican govt. would aid the people. The govt. is totally corrupt and allows the drug cartels to exploit the people. I like people with work ethic and religious values. I think the US should invade Mexico, get rid of the drug cartels and really help the people by taking back the country we returned to them after Santa Anna forfeited it to us. We'd have to eliminate the people involved with the drug cartels, but it would pay big benefits in US security. The US could then send the illegals home with no guilt. Certainly, none of the benefits of American citizenship should be provided to non-citizens.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope they impeach him.


Let's see what Jan. brings.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Let's see what Jan. brings.


SNOW and a Republican Senate


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> SNOW and a Republican Senate


His speech tonight made me disgusted. Impeach!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee this is for you. http://www.facebook.com/auntyacid/photos/a.200145623427742.40442.200144556761182/669151629860470/?type=1&theater


LOL love it...thanks.
Thanks also for the reminder to switch on my electric throw who I`ve named Oleg. It`s because it`s zebra striped like baby Olegs adorable romper suit on the Brit commercials.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Let's see what Jan. brings.


I love January. Lots of knitting patterns to design, cozy nights in, and spring to look forward to.
And the best thing of all.... *Minority* Leader Harry Reid, and a new House and Senate.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love January. Lots of knitting patterns to design, cozy nights in, and spring to look forward to.
> And the best thing of all.... *Minority* Leader Harry Reid, and a new House and Senate.
> :thumbup:


..... and,.. perhaps... impeachment and removal from office!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful speech but, you cannot believe what he says. Why did he allow the influx from Central America? Why has he allowed the criminals to be set free, and not deported?


That is why I don't waste my time listening to this liar. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That is why I don't waste my time listening to this liar. :thumbdown:


I slept thru it. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK did your mother like the yarn you brought her? Is the shop busy right now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/11/20/obama-spurns-gop-with-expansive-immigration-orders/20997024/?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl1|sec1_lnk2%26pLid%3D568093
Read the comments below the video. People are sick of this mess.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee this is for you. http://www.facebook.com/auntyacid/photos/a.200145623427742.40442.200144556761182/669151629860470/?type=1&theater


So perfect for WendyBee after all that cold!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think giving aid to the Mexican govt. would aid the people. The govt. is totally corrupt and allows the drug cartels to exploit the people. I like people with work ethic and religious values. I think the US should invade Mexico, get rid of the drug cartels and really help the people by taking back the country we returned to them after Santa Anna forfeited it to us. We'd have to eliminate the people involved with the drug cartels, but it would pay big benefits in US security. The US could then send the illegals home with no guilt. Certainly, none of the benefits of American citizenship should be provided to non-citizens.


Yes, the drug cartels are ruining the country.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hope the surgery went well and he's on his way to a splendid recovery! :thumbup:


Great news!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful speech but, you cannot believe what he says. Why did he allow the influx from Central America? Why has he allowed the criminals to be set free, and not deported?


I don't think I could argue with him about what he said, but I also cannot believe anything at all that comes out of his mouth. Too many lies already. Does he think we've forgotten? And I've watched enough politicians lie right in our faces to know they can do it and we can't even tell it at the time. But - time itself always tells and the truth always comes out eventually.

Even if it sounds good, do not be fooled. He speaks with forked tongue. I'm not sure which he is - the snake oil salesman or the snake.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Morning Denim!
> 
> We're off to the hospital for DH's 2nd cataract surgery. Please pray that all goes well, that the doctor has had a good night's sleep, that his hands are steady, and as Bon says that he's happy!
> 
> Thanks much!


Hope your DH is resting and comfortable after his surgery.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Same here just thinking about being in a tube flying above the earth makes me want to faint right now.. Or run into the open. :shock:


The only time heights bother me is when there is nothing solid around me - that's why I hate suspension bridges or elevators with glass floors and walls. Small spaces are ok for a short time but I would have a problem if I was stuck in an elevator or other small space.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That could be it. I don't know how much trouble you want to go to, but it's on Youtube. If you get Youtube, you just search Christine Lavin Music to Operate By. Or maybe just the song title.


I tried that last night Bonnie and got links about Christine Lavin but none of the videos would open so they must have restrictions on them when they were uploaded to the net. But I'm glad it relaxed you before your procedure.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I have always stated that Marxists and Nazis are the flip sides of the same socialist coin! :thumbdown: :evil:


I agree with you Jokim. Both believe the interests of the state supersede an individual's rights.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Jokim. Both believe the interests of the state supersede an individual's rights.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The only time heights bother me is when there is nothing solid around me - that's why I hate suspension bridges or elevators with glass floors and walls. Small spaces are ok for a short time but I would have a problem if I was stuck in an elevator or other small space.


So that means you didn't do the bungie jumping in your area? :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK did your mother like the yarn you brought her? Is the shop busy right now?


:thumbup: Mom did like her yarn. Most of it will become slippers with a few hats and scarves. She sells some but most are given away to family, friends and charity. She's even had a few staff in their building ask her to make things for them so that makes her feel good.

Shop is steady. Hard to believe Christmas is only 5 weeks away! Our downtown Christmas Kick-off is next Fri. The streets will be closed off for school and community choirs and bands, hayrides, roasted chestnuts, Santa and end off with fireworks.

Thanks for asking. How are your hats coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup:


How are you and your family doing with the storm Jokim? Frightening to see the news tonight with the warning to watch for roof collapse on top of all the other snow problems.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So that means you didn't do the bungie jumping in your area? :XD:


 :lol: You've got that right. But I did walk over quite a few suspension bridges even though I was gripping the rails the whole way. The most dramatic was over the Igazu Falls on the border of Argentina and Brazil. We also took the gondola to the top of Sugar Loaf Mountain to see the statue of Christ the Redeemer. I think your Ozarks avatar was based on that statue.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I tried that last night Bonnie and got links about Christine Lavin but none of the videos would open so they must have restrictions on them when they were uploaded to the net. But I'm glad it relaxed you before your procedure.


I'm sorry it wouldn't open for you. I wonder why. You're probably right - it's probably some kind of national copyright law. ? Sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Mom did like her yarn. Most of it will become slippers with a few hats and scarves. She sells some but most are given away to family, friends and charity. She's even had a few staff in their building ask her to make things for them so that makes her feel good.
> 
> Shop is steady. Hard to believe Christmas is only 5 weeks away! Our downtown Christmas Kick-off is next Fri. The streets will be closed off for school and community choirs and bands, hayrides, roasted chestnuts, Santa and end off with fireworks.
> 
> Thanks for asking. How are your hats coming along?


You folks really know how to party!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night all. I'm up early for Grandparents' Day at Sarah's school. I'm so glad it's only 5 minutes away - at our church.

Sweet dreams. As I woke up this morning, I dreamed about Lark Rise. I hope I go back there again tonight!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Mom did like her yarn. Most of it will become slippers with a few hats and scarves. She sells some but most are given away to family, friends and charity. She's even had a few staff in their building ask her to make things for them so that makes her feel good.
> 
> Shop is steady. Hard to believe Christmas is only 5 weeks away! Our downtown Christmas Kick-off is next Fri. The streets will be closed off for school and community choirs and bands, hayrides, roasted chestnuts, Santa and end off with fireworks.
> 
> Thanks for asking. How are your hats coming along?


 She must have taught you how to knit. That is nice she sells some things. That is a good way to make money for more yarn.
You have fun things in your downtown area. 
It is hard to believe Christmas is around the corner. I have bought 2 presents , that is it for now. I have to get Thanksgiving over then think Christmas. 
I have the bearded hat almost finished. Next the shark hat. Then some thick socks for my sister. Then I will see if I can do more hats in time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: You've got that right. But I did walk over quite a few suspension bridges even though I was gripping the rails the whole way. The most dramatic was over the Igazu Falls on the border of Argentina and Brazil. We also took the gondola to the top of Sugar Loaf Mountain to see the statue of Christ the Redeemer. I think your Ozarks avatar was based on that statue.


You are braver than me. We did a monorail over Bursh Gardens over the wild animals. That was scary for me. 
Yes but my Christ of the Ozarks is not high up. Just on the side of the mountain. Not scary like Christ the Redeemer gondola ride. I know it was worth it tho.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. I'm up early for Grandparents' Day at Sarah's school. I'm so glad it's only 5 minutes away - at our church.
> 
> Sweet dreams. As I woke up this morning, I dreamed about Lark Rise. I hope I go back there again tonight!


I went to grandparent day at my GD's school - such fun - had lunch & sat at the lunch table with the principal - such a lovely man. All the kids were so proud to have their GPs with them. Took a photo of the kids & GPs together.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

'


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think I could argue with him about what he said, but I also cannot believe anything at all that comes out of his mouth. Too many lies already. Does he think we've forgotten? And I've watched enough politicians lie right in our faces to know they can do it and we can't even tell it at the time. But - time itself always tells and the truth always comes out eventually.
> 
> Even if it sounds good, do not be fooled. He speaks with forked tongue. I'm not sure which he is - the snake oil salesman or the snake.


He was the only one speaking. If the other side was allowed to tell what they know, it would paint a different picture. Did you notice he took no questions? It was only him. He wants votes for his party. Helping the families stay together can ruin our country. He was full of b....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you and your family doing with the storm Jokim? Frightening to see the news tonight with the warning to watch for roof collapse on top of all the other snow problems.


Joking, thinking of you all the time.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That is why I don't waste my time listening to this liar. :thumbdown:


Not only a liar but a coward. Did not have the courage to put it on the mainstream TV stations. God forbid that the low information voters hear how their jobs are being stolen for illegals. In addition, when it does go to the Supreme Court those idiots won't understand why


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not only a liar but a coward. Did not have the courage to put it on the mainstream TV stations. God forbid that the low information voters hear how their jobs are being stolen for illegals. In addition, when it does go to the Supreme Court those idiots won't understand why


Mr. Manipulation is the name of him.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Dropping in to say hi and to thank you for all your prayers and good wishes for DH eye surgery. He came through it beautifully and now we just do the drops thing for the next 3 weeks. The doctor said he'd probably have 20/20 vision without glasses; something he's never had as he's worn glasses or contacts almost his entire life. So, you can imagine how happy he is! 
&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Dropping in to say hi and to thank you for all your prayers and good wishes for DH eye surgery. He came through it beautifully and now we just do the drops thing for the next 3 weeks. The doctor said he'd probably have 20/20 vision without glasses; something he's never had as he's worn glasses or contacts almost his entire life. So, you can imagine how happy he is!
> ♥


I am so happy for you both. Both eyes are done now. No more. Success!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Some one please tell me why I wanted to repaint this room. Oh thats right it needs it.

My mind knows it needs it my body say why. I have ache where I never knew could have.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

delete until am sure what I was thinking and saw.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Some one please tell me why I wanted to repaint this room. Oh thats right it needs it.
> 
> My mind knows it needs it my body say why. I have ache where I never knew could have.


Keep going, Yarnlady. You will be so happy when it is done. Plus, you'll feel good about yourself. I admire you for doing it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Keep going, Yarnlady. You will be so happy when it is done. Plus, you'll feel good about yourself. I admire you for doing it.


Tell my body that this morning. it is hurting in places I never thought I would plus with a husband that is annoy and want to do it his way and before I can tell him what I want to do. Want to cuff him upside the head.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Tell my body that this morning. it is hurting in places I never thought I would plus with a husband that is annoy and want to do it his way and before I can tell him what I want to do. Want to cuff him upside the head.


Yarnlady, the other day I was cleaning the fridge. Pulling it all out. Husband came home and started to tell me what to do and criticize what I was doing. I told him he could do the .... (bad word here) job himself and that "he was on a slippery slope".

So, it is a male thing. However, I KNOW what you mean!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Howie "Badboy" Carr - The Boston Herald

*These illegal aliens are willing to do the work that Americans will no longer do  namely, vote Democrat.*
http://www.bostonherald.com/news_opinion/columnists/howie_carr/2014/11/carr_desperate_dems_change_their_tune

Pop quiz time. Who said the following?

Number one: Theres no denying that many blacks share the same anxieties as many whites about the wave of illegal immigration flooding our Southern border  a sense that whats happening now is fundamentally different from what has gone on before. Not all of these fears are irrational.

Number two: Taxpayers simply cannot continue to sustain new populations the size of San Diego or the state of Nevada every year.

Number three: If this huge influx of mostly low-skill workers provides some benefits to the economy  it also threatens to depress further the wages of blue-collar Americans and put strains on an already over-burdened safety net.

Number four: Americans have sat freely around a bountiful dinner table. The table is becoming overcrowded. People are squeezing in and elbowing each other to get what they want. Unless changes are made, our dinner table eventually will collapse, and no one will have security and opportunity.

Number five: Native-born Americans suspect that it is they, and not the immigrant, who are being forced to adapt.

The answers are: Barack Obama, numbers 1, 3 and 5. Harry Reid, 2 and 4.

But that was then (in Baracks case 2006, in Reids 1994) and this is now. And these illegal aliens are willing to do the work that Americans will no longer do  namely, vote Democrat. Even in Oregon, voters on Nov. 4 approved a ballot question nixing drivers licenses for illegal aliens, 2-1.

So a new electorate must be imported. And damn the consequences, which are already disastrous, if you believe the Democrats own public statements.

It doesnt matter. The Constitution doesnt give Obama the right to unilaterally enact legislation he cant get through Congress. It specifically forbids it. Hes said as much himself, publicly, more than 20 times. You could look it up.

But dammit, the Democrats need to import a new welfare-dependent underclass to keep themselves in power. And this morning the illegals are all singing those lyrics from West Side Story: Everything free in America! Stephen Sondheim didnt know how prophetic he was, back in 1957.

The New York Times gleefully endorsed this calamity yesterday, with this caveat: Details have not been announced, but it seems 

I guess Obama will have to issue the executive order to see whats in it. What could possibly go wrong  right, Nancy Pelosi?

In his book, Obama (or his ghostwriter) referred to illegals flooding the border. How do you solve a problem with a policy of tacitly encouraging millions more problems to come into a country already reeling from the burdens of millions of new people every year, as Harry Reid put it in his 1994 LA Times op-ed piece?

But the great thing about being a Democrat is never having to say youre sorry, or wrong. Nothing to see here, comrades, move along.

Press 2 for English.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Howie "Badboy" Carr - The Boston Herald
> 
> *These illegal aliens are willing to do the work that Americans will no longer do  namely, vote Democrat.*
> http://www.bostonherald.com/news_opinion/columnists/howie_carr/2014/11/carr_desperate_dems_change_their_tune
> ...


Thank you, Gerslay. I hope he gets it good from the USA/people - everyone.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahaha...talk about a 'cozy'...!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hahaha...talk about a 'cozy'...!


Bon and I can't wear it. I would tear out of it. Too smothering for us! But good for someone to be cozy in. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Dropping in to say hi and to thank you for all your prayers and good wishes for DH eye surgery. He came through it beautifully and now we just do the drops thing for the next 3 weeks. The doctor said he'd probably have 20/20 vision without glasses; something he's never had as he's worn glasses or contacts almost his entire life. So, you can imagine how happy he is!
> ♥


That would be a blessing after all of those years not to have to wear glasses or contacts. I had the surgery to fix near sightedness . I had worn glasses and contacts for almost 40 years. I have trouble with Astigmatism tho. I am still happy to be able to see without anything. Medical science is great. PTL that everything went well.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon and I can't wear it. I would tear out of it. Too smothering for us! But good for someone to be cozy in. :shock: :lol:


Me too! I don't even like a turtleneck...makes me wanna gak!
:-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Last night when I went to bed our youngest son and our oldest gs were at work in another town. My dh always waits up for them to make sure they don't have problems. He can't sleep knowing they are away in the big work truck on the highway. I just heard they were stalked by a man on the way home. They pasted him on a highway and the man got mad at them. He chased them in a big U-Haul truck. He kept hitting them in the back. I had forgotten to pray for them like I usually do. About 10:30 I said a little prayer for their safety. The man was taunting them and hitting them in the back. There was a cliff and curve coming up. My son called out to Jesus right before the curve he thought he was going to die. Right after he called on Jesus the man backed off. They had called 911 and the city police and the state police showing up pretty quickly. They said the man was a convicted on felony. They knew the man but said it was only road rage so there was nothing they could do but warn him. Isn't that crazy. The man tried to kill them. I thank God that He watched over my babies. My dh is going to call the U_Haul company to report him in case he works for them. Everyone is pretty shaken up over this. Usually they have a gun to protect them but since it was a small town they didn't take one. I am glad he didn't have it since the boys were so scared they may have shot him. I thank teh Lord that He was watching over them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Last night when I went to bed our youngest son and our oldest gs were at work in another town. My dh always waits up for them to make sure they don't have problems. He can't sleep knowing they are away in the big work truck on the highway. I just heard they were stalked by a man on the way home. They pasted him on a highway and the man got mad at them. He chased them in a big U-Haul truck. He kept hitting them in the back. I had forgotten to pray for them like I usually do. About 10:30 I said a little prayer for their safety. The man was taunting them and hitting them in the back. There was a cliff and curve coming up. My son called out to Jesus right before the curve he thought he was going to die. Right after he called on Jesus the man backed off. They had called 911 and the city police and the state police showing up pretty quickly. They said the man was a convicted on felony. They knew the man but said it was only road rage so there was nothing they could do but warn him. Isn't that crazy. The man tried to kill them. I thank God that He watched over my babies. My dh is going to call the U_Haul company to report him in case he works for them. Everyone is pretty shaken up over this. Usually they have a gun to protect them but since it was a small town they didn't take one. I am glad he didn't have it since the boys were so scared they may have shot him. I thank teh Lord that He was watching over them.


Oh, my God, CB. I am so glad they were safe. Something like that happened to us in Florida once. A man would not let my husband get into the left lane to make the left turn. My husband slowed (big, fast highway, tons of cars travelling fast). The guy forced my husband into a dead stop in the middle of three lanes with all the cars coming. The guy was in a dead stop too, saying "come on, come on" as if to taunt my husband into a fight in the middle of the deadly traffic. I guess the guy did not see me. When I turned my head to look at him, he sped off. We were lucky we were not killed in the traffic. It was truly terrible.

I am so glad that your son and gs are ok. It scares me to think there are people out there like that. Make sure you pray for them every night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady, the other day I was cleaning the fridge. Pulling it all out. Husband came home and started to tell me what to do and criticize what I was doing. I told him he could do the .... (bad word here) job himself and that "he was on a slippery slope".
> 
> So, it is a male thing. However, I KNOW what you mean!


Ha sometimes we do have to mention they are on a slippery slope. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha sometimes we do have to mention they are on a slippery slope. :shock: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Last night when I went to bed our youngest son and our oldest gs were at work in another town. My dh always waits up for them to make sure they don't have problems. He can't sleep knowing they are away in the big work truck on the highway. I just heard they were stalked by a man on the way home. They pasted him on a highway and the man got mad at them. He chased them in a big U-Haul truck. He kept hitting them in the back. I had forgotten to pray for them like I usually do. About 10:30 I said a little prayer for their safety. The man was taunting them and hitting them in the back. There was a cliff and curve coming up. My son called out to Jesus right before the curve he thought he was going to die. Right after he called on Jesus the man backed off. They had called 911 and the city police and the state police showing up pretty quickly. They said the man was a convicted on felony. They knew the man but said it was only road rage so there was nothing they could do but warn him. Isn't that crazy. The man tried to kill them. I thank God that He watched over my babies. My dh is going to call the U_Haul company to report him in case he works for them. Everyone is pretty shaken up over this. Usually they have a gun to protect them but since it was a small town they didn't take one. I am glad he didn't have it since the boys were so scared they may have shot him. I thank teh Lord that He was watching over them.


Thank you, Jesus, for watching over CB's 'babies'. Prayer is powerful and God is Awesome!♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Tell my body that this morning. it is hurting in places I never thought I would plus with a husband that is annoy and want to do it his way and before I can tell him what I want to do. Want to cuff him upside the head.


Yarnie, if your hubby wants to do the painting, let him. You can sit and watch, pointing out spots he needs to go over! ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady, the other day I was cleaning the fridge. Pulling it all out. Husband came home and started to tell me what to do and criticize what I was doing. I told him he could do the .... (bad word here) job himself and that "he was on a slippery slope".
> 
> So, it is a male thing. However, I KNOW what you mean!


Yes, I think it is a 'male' thing. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/yaliberty/photos/a.420478680196.191456.13187955196/10152500151775197/?type=1&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I think it is a 'male' thing. ;-)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, if your hubby wants to do the painting, let him. You can sit and watch, pointing out spots he needs to go over! ;-)


You are making me laugh, Jokim! You are so funny!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee this is for you. http://www.facebook.com/auntyacid/photos/a.200145623427742.40442.200144556761182/669151629860470/?type=1&theater


Ah,the wisdom of Auntie Acid.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful speech but, you cannot believe what he says. Why did he allow the influx from Central America? Why has he allowed the criminals to be set free, and not deported?


The speech was yet another opportunity to bash the Republicans. Blaming them for not passing a bill. The immigration bill the Senate passed never was sent to the House for debate/change/passage. According to Representative Chavettez, (sp) from Utah, there were funding problems so the bill was not passed over to the House. How can they be expected to discuss or pass a bill that they never received?

I don't really think Obama wants an immigration bill. I think he is doing this all so he'll be relevant again for HIS LAST 2 YEARS. If he wants to really have a rational debate, then "going it alone" doesn't promote that. I think doing what Obama is doing and the way he is doing it will have a negative effect. Think of how Obamacare was presented and passed. All he is doing is undermining the intent of the law already in the Constitution, which says the if you come here illegally, you're not allowed to stay.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The only time heights bother me is when there is nothing solid around me - that's why I hate suspension bridges or elevators with glass floors and walls. Small spaces are ok for a short time but I would have a problem if I was stuck in an elevator or other small space.


Suspension bridges also bother me. I always drive in the inside lane, as if that would really be any good if the bridge collapses. I remember one time crossing the Tappen Zee bridge in NY, because of construction only the outside lanes were open. I was surprised the steering wheel was still intact. My knuckles were absolutely white when we got off the bridge. It's the heights that get me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Dropping in to say hi and to thank you for all your prayers and good wishes for DH eye surgery. He came through it beautifully and now we just do the drops thing for the next 3 weeks. The doctor said he'd probably have 20/20 vision without glasses; something he's never had as he's worn glasses or contacts almost his entire life. So, you can imagine how happy he is!
> ♥


Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He was the only one speaking. If the other side was allowed to tell what they know, it would paint a different picture. Did you notice he took no questions? It was only him. He wants votes for his party. Helping the families stay together can ruin our country. He was full of b....


You're right, LL. It's easy enough to say your piece with no opposition. I can't believe anything he says. In fact, I actually doubt everything he says.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The speech was yet another opportunity to bash the Republicans. Blaming them for not passing a bill. The immigration bill the Senate passed never was sent to the House for debate/change/passage. According to Representative Chavettez, (sp) from Utah, there were funding problems so the bill was not passed over to the House. How can they be expected to discuss or pass a bill that they never received?
> 
> I don't really think Obama wants an immigration bill. I think he is doing this all so he'll be relevant again for HIS LAST 2 YEARS. If he wants to really have a rational debate, then "going it alone" doesn't promote that. I think doing what Obama is doing and the way he is doing it will have a negative effect. Think of how Obamacare was presented and passed. All he is doing is undermining the intent of the law already in the Constitution, which says the if you come here illegally, you're not allowed to stay.


Or else he is setting up the Repubs so they look bad and then he thinks the Dems will get the next vote. If so, I hope it backfires.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right, LL. It's easy enough to say your piece with no opposition. I can't believe anything he says. In fact, I actually doubt everything he says.


Me too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not only a liar but a coward. Did not have the courage to put it on the mainstream TV stations. God forbid that the low information voters hear how their jobs are being stolen for illegals. In addition, when it does go to the Supreme Court those idiots won't understand why


It wasn't supposed to be on. But when we turned on "Bones," it was obama. ????? DH was totally put out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Dropping in to say hi and to thank you for all your prayers and good wishes for DH eye surgery. He came through it beautifully and now we just do the drops thing for the next 3 weeks. The doctor said he'd probably have 20/20 vision without glasses; something he's never had as he's worn glasses or contacts almost his entire life. So, you can imagine how happy he is!
> ♥


That's great news! Congratulations to him on brand new eyesight!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Howie "Badboy" Carr - The Boston Herald
> 
> *These illegal aliens are willing to do the work that Americans will no longer do  namely, vote Democrat.*
> http://www.bostonherald.com/news_opinion/columnists/howie_carr/2014/11/carr_desperate_dems_change_their_tune
> ...


Basically, come to America, break our laws and you will be rewarded. Don't wait, bring the family, other relatives and all your diseases that we haven't had here in decades. It's a big country, room for all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Me too! I don't even like a turtleneck...makes me wanna gak!
> :-o


I stopped wearing turtlenecks a long time ago because I was always pulling on them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Some one please tell me why I wanted to repaint this room. Oh thats right it needs it.
> 
> My mind knows it needs it my body say why. I have ache where I never knew could have.


What color is it, and what color are you painting it? I always like to change colors.

You can imagine my joy in helping to paint my daughter's first house. She 's my adventurer - painted the bedroom red, living room orange (not kidding), kitchen lime green so pretty you wanted to taste it, and the dining room deep royal purple. To my amazement, we had to use several coats to cover the white. I'd never thought of that. Her present house is as it was when they bought it. It has pale green LR and DR and a very warm and lovely shade of yellow - maybe light mustard? In the evening it has the most welcoming glow.

To sell the red/orange/purple house, they had to have the whole thing painted paper bag brown. You can imagine how she loved that. But it did look nice. Hey - she was experimenting! That's what youth is for. :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Last night when I went to bed our youngest son and our oldest gs were at work in another town. My dh always waits up for them to make sure they don't have problems. He can't sleep knowing they are away in the big work truck on the highway. I just heard they were stalked by a man on the way home. They pasted him on a highway and the man got mad at them. He chased them in a big U-Haul truck. He kept hitting them in the back. I had forgotten to pray for them like I usually do. About 10:30 I said a little prayer for their safety. The man was taunting them and hitting them in the back. There was a cliff and curve coming up. My son called out to Jesus right before the curve he thought he was going to die. Right after he called on Jesus the man backed off. They had called 911 and the city police and the state police showing up pretty quickly. They said the man was a convicted on felony. They knew the man but said it was only road rage so there was nothing they could do but warn him. Isn't that crazy. The man tried to kill them. I thank God that He watched over my babies. My dh is going to call the U_Haul company to report him in case he works for them. Everyone is pretty shaken up over this. Usually they have a gun to protect them but since it was a small town they didn't take one. I am glad he didn't have it since the boys were so scared they may have shot him. I thank teh Lord that He was watching over them.


That is so scary. I am so glad they are okay. Since when is road rage not a crime? Unbelievable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Some one please tell me why I wanted to repaint this room. Oh thats right it needs it.
> 
> My mind knows it needs it my body say why. I have ache where I never knew could have.


My uncle used to say, "Oh my achin' back." Now I get it -and I think you do too. Hope it's not too bad. Just think how much you're going to love that fresh new craft room! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Tell my body that this morning. it is hurting in places I never thought I would plus with a husband that is annoy and want to do it his way and before I can tell him what I want to do. Want to cuff him upside the head.


OH, man - are we married to the same guy? By the time my husband organizes everything, it's time to sleep. On the other hand, I am rather messy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is so scary. I am so glad they are okay. Since when is road rage not a crime? Unbelievable.


He should have been picked up for attempted murder.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hahaha...talk about a 'cozy'...!


Oh, now that's funny!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon and I can't wear it. I would tear out of it. Too smothering for us! But good for someone to be cozy in. :shock: :lol:


Jokim needs it - she's eyeball deep in snow! With that, she won't have to look at it. She can have a pina colada and pretend it's summer at the beach.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Or else he is setting up the Repubs so they look bad and then he thinks the Dems will get the next vote. If so, I hope it backfires.


Obama never lets an opportunity to bash Republicans go to waste. By making it the Reps fault, he foolishly thinks that the Democrats look good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That would be a blessing after all of those years not to have to wear glasses or contacts. I had the surgery to fix near sightedness . I had worn glasses and contacts for almost 40 years. I have trouble with Astigmatism tho. I am still happy to be able to see without anything. Medical science is great. PTL that everything went well.


I enjoyed the freedom of no glasses for about 40 years. Of course, part of the time I wanted them because they looked great!

Then - reading glasses. Then bifocals. Now, bifocals AND reading glasses.

So many props. Between that and choosing an outfit that hides my overindulgences, shoes that don't hurt my feet too much, makeup, fixing hair - oh big problem there -, plucking hairs that popped up overnight in all the wrong places, pills at different times of the day, emergency numbers in case I have a heart attack and nobody knows me - no wonder it takes me so long to get out of the house!

And with all that - I've never yet run into Richard Gere. Why do I bother!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Me too! I don't even like a turtleneck...makes me wanna gak!
> :-o


I was that way until suddenly the other day, I was over it. Who knows how the mind works.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Last night when I went to bed our youngest son and our oldest gs were at work in another town. My dh always waits up for them to make sure they don't have problems. He can't sleep knowing they are away in the big work truck on the highway. I just heard they were stalked by a man on the way home. They pasted him on a highway and the man got mad at them. He chased them in a big U-Haul truck. He kept hitting them in the back. I had forgotten to pray for them like I usually do. About 10:30 I said a little prayer for their safety. The man was taunting them and hitting them in the back. There was a cliff and curve coming up. My son called out to Jesus right before the curve he thought he was going to die. Right after he called on Jesus the man backed off. They had called 911 and the city police and the state police showing up pretty quickly. They said the man was a convicted on felony. They knew the man but said it was only road rage so there was nothing they could do but warn him. Isn't that crazy. The man tried to kill them. I thank God that He watched over my babies. My dh is going to call the U_Haul company to report him in case he works for them. Everyone is pretty shaken up over this. Usually they have a gun to protect them but since it was a small town they didn't take one. I am glad he didn't have it since the boys were so scared they may have shot him. I thank teh Lord that He was watching over them.


Thank the Lord is right! How terrifying! Road rage - ptooey! If he hit them, that's a crime. No wonder everybody's shaken up. Who let the crazies out?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha sometimes we do have to mention they are on a slippery slope. :shock: :lol:


So true. When my husband starts telling me how to cook, I shake my head and remind him that I've been cooking for him for almost 50 years. Like it or leave it, and he hasn't left yet to he must really love it!!! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, if your hubby wants to do the painting, let him. You can sit and watch, pointing out spots he needs to go over! ;-)


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Suspension bridges also bother me. I always drive in the inside lane, as if that would really be any good if the bridge collapses. I remember one time crossing the Tappen Zee bridge in NY, because of construction only the outside lanes were open. I was surprised the steering wheel was still intact. My knuckles were absolutely white when we got off the bridge. It's the heights that get me.


There's a very long bridge in Maryland - Bay Bridge - goes over and under the Chesapeake Bay. There are people stationed at the ends to drive for those who can't do it.

I don't mind the bridge TOO much - but those long underwater tunnels? Torture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Basically, come to America, break our laws and you will be rewarded. Don't wait, bring the family, other relatives and all your diseases that we haven't had here in decades. It's a big country, room for all.


Sums it up nicely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jokim, you are a natural leader!
> :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's a very long bridge in Maryland - Bay Bridge - goes over and under the Chesapeake Bay. There are people stations at the ends to drive for those who can't do it.
> 
> I don't mind the bridge TOO much - but those long underwater tunnels? Torture.


Never knew this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Never knew this.


I think it's a great service.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it's a great service.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jokim needs it - she's eyeball deep in snow! With that, she won't have to look at it. She can have a pina colada and pretend it's summer at the beach.


Thanks, Bonnie, but that's too constricting even for me. We're slowly being dug out. 13 dead so far. Many roofs caved in under the weight of the snow. School's been out since Tues. and not much is moving south and east of the city. I think they're going to open the Thruway (Rt.90) from south of Rochester to the PA state line, but.... only through to the state line, meaning if you get on, you will no be able to get off until you reach PA. No exiting in NY state. This is so the big rigs and 14 wheelers can get their cargo moving to their destination. Tremendous backup and traffic jams around this part of the state. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Bonnie, but that's too constricting even for me. We're slowly being dug out. 13 dead so far. Many roofs caved in under the weight of the snow. School's been out since Tues. and not much is moving south and east of the city. I think they're going to open the Thruway (Rt.90) from south of Rochester to the PA state line, but.... only through to the state line, meaning if you get on, you will no be able to get off until you reach PA. No exiting in NY state. This is so the big rigs and 14 wheelers can get their cargo moving to their destination. Tremendous backup and traffic jams around this part of the state. :shock:


OH, no! I shouldn't have made light of it. Thirteen deaths - how very sad. How is your roof? Do you need to worry about it? You are really snowed in. I hope you have plenty to eat. Power?

Take care, Jokim.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> OH, no! I shouldn't have made light of it. Thirteen deaths - how very sad. How is your roof? Do you need to worry about it? You are really snowed in. I hope you have plenty to eat. Power?
> 
> Take care, Jokim.


We are fine. Plenty of food, heat, water, etc... . My brother and sister in law are snowed in and have 5 ft of snow on their roof. Rains are coming tomorrow, so if his roof survives the next few days' thawing, he will be alright. We were on the fringes of the heaviest snowfall. Many others have been hit harder than us. But, it is ugly. Shades of another historic storm around here: The Blizzard of '77. That was mainly high winds picking up the 20 in. of snow on top of the frozen lake and blowing it around the city, creating snowdrifts the size of homes. We had one that connected our home with our neighbor's. But this time it was just a huge snowfall that paralyzed the city and southern and eastern suburbs, 88"!! in the town Cowlesville, east of Bflo.. Pray that they do not find any more lifeless bodies in cars.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I stopped wearing turtlenecks a long time ago because I was always pulling on them.


There was a comic on a few years ago that said wearing a turtleneck was like a midget in a backpack slowing choking you to death all day long. :lol: That is the way I feel about it too. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What color is it, and what color are you painting it? I always like to change colors.
> 
> You can imagine my joy in helping to paint my daughter's first house. She 's my adventurer - painted the bedroom red, living room orange (not kidding), kitchen lime green so pretty you wanted to taste it, and the dining room deep royal purple. To my amazement, we had to use several coats to cover the white. I'd never thought of that. Her present house is as it was when they bought it. It has pale green LR and DR and a very warm and lovely shade of yellow - maybe light mustard? In the evening it has the most welcoming glow.
> 
> To sell the red/orange/purple house, they had to have the whole thing painted paper bag brown. You can imagine how she loved that. But it did look nice. Hey - she was experimenting! That's what youth is for. :shock:


The worst thing I did was paint our rent house kitchen and cabinets bright apple green. They told us we could paint them but didn't know the colors of the 70's. Hehehe. My dh still laughs at me about it. I liked it . :shock: :roll: :lol: I guess it was my twin that did that?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is so scary. I am so glad they are okay. Since when is road rage not a crime? Unbelievable.


That is what I wondered. My son and gs may press charges again him. They are working on it. I will let y'all know what happens. The boys are still shaken up over it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I enjoyed the freedom of no glasses for about 40 years. Of course, part of the time I wanted them because they looked great!
> 
> Then - reading glasses. Then bifocals. Now, bifocals AND reading glasses.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I wondered. My son and gs may press charges again him. They are working on it. I will let y'all know what happens. The boys are still shaken up over it.


Yes, please keep us posted. I want these guys in jail.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Bonnie, but that's too constricting even for me. We're slowly being dug out. 13 dead so far. Many roofs caved in under the weight of the snow. School's been out since Tues. and not much is moving south and east of the city. I think they're going to open the Thruway (Rt.90) from south of Rochester to the PA state line, but.... only through to the state line, meaning if you get on, you will no be able to get off until you reach PA. No exiting in NY state. This is so the big rigs and 14 wheelers can get their cargo moving to their destination. Tremendous backup and traffic jams around this part of the state. :shock:


So terrible. I didn't know you were being affected with the snow. What about your brother how is he doing? Will that effect your Thanksgivings plans?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So terrible. I didn't know you were being affected with the snow. What about your brother how is he doing? Will that effect your Thanksgivings plans?


Jokim, thinking of you a lot. Come here if you want to escape.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, please keep us posted. I want these guys in jail.


It was just one old man doing it. My son said he didn't have any teeth. He had bough a used U Haul truck and was trying to run them off the road by hitting them. Then he tried to go around them to push them off the road in the curve. He wasn't drunk either or drugged. Just mean.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was just one old man doing it. My son said he didn't have any teeth. He had bough a used U Haul truck and was trying to run them off the road by hitting them. Then he tried to go around them to push them off the road in the curve. He wasn't drunk either or drugged. Just mean.


Old man? I am astounded. I hope he goes to jail. No excuse. I cannot understand why he was not arrested. Can you explain that? I am furious.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So terrible. I didn't know you were being affected with the snow. What about your brother how is he doing? Will that effect your Thanksgivings plans?


BIL & SIL have shoveled their driveway, but there's no place for them to go as their street hasn't been plowed and there's a driving ban on in their town. Their town rec'd over 5 ft. of snow.
Our T'giving plans are on as planned. We rec'd only 2-1/2 ft. of snow most of which will be gone by Wed. nite. Rain and above freezing temps are expected for the next few days. Please pray for the people hardest hit, the elderly who depend on others to provide health care and food. The care providers no way of reaching their patients. Local talk radio is doing a great job acting in locating the needy and putting them in contact with service providers. Snowmobilers and people with snowmovers are such a welcome sight around here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, thinking of you a lot. Come here if you want to escape.


Thank you, LL for your kind offer. We're fine and not put out too much by the snow. Only go 2-1/2 ft.  
Would like to go and take care of you while you recuperate. How is the ankle, BTW?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was just one old man doing it. My son said he didn't have any teeth. He had bough a used U Haul truck and was trying to run them off the road by hitting them. Then he tried to go around them to push them off the road in the curve. He wasn't drunk either or drugged. Just mean.


Was this U-Haul driver stable mentally? Sounds like his erratic behavior is a danger to those around him. He should be checked out by a psychiatrist.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's a very long bridge in Maryland - Bay Bridge - goes over and under the Chesapeake Bay. There are people stationed at the ends to drive for those who can't do it.
> 
> I don't mind the bridge TOO much - but those long underwater tunnels? Torture.


I've been on the Harry Truman Bridge, I think it was over the Chesapeake. I don't ever want to go through that again.
It was raining, at dusk, high concrete walls either side of the two lane/each way bridge, with semi's next to me. Claustrophobia unlimited! All I kept saying was, 'Lord get me outta here!'


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, LL for your kind offer. We're fine and not put out too much by the snow. Only go 2-1/2 ft.
> Would like to go and take care of you while you recuperate. How is the ankle, BTW?


Wellll... I think I have something broken in my instep that did not show up (painwise) at the time of breaking. Also, I was trying to get the bed together and stubbed my second toe (same left leg as broken ankle), in between big toe and second is black and blue and there is a swelling. I will see the doctor on Monday. I am used to broken toes.

What is going to be the thing that does me in - in the end is osteoporosis. The above is just a symptom and the beginning. My mother had the same thing happen. Ankle, etc. My doctor said that osteoporosis is worse than cancer....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> BIL & SIL have shoveled their driveway, but there's no place for them to go as their street hasn't been plowed and there's a driving ban on in their town. Their town rec'd over 5 ft. of snow.
> Our T'giving plans are on as planned. We rec'd only 2-1/2 ft. of snow most of which will be gone by Wed. nite. Rain and above freezing temps are expected for the next few days. Please pray for the people hardest hit, the elderly who depend on others to provide health care and food. The care providers no way of reaching their patients. Local talk radio is doing a great job acting in locating the needy and putting them in contact with service providers. Snowmobilers and people with snowmovers are such a welcome sight around here.


Yes we need to pray for the elderly . The south couldn't handle your kind of weather. Stay safe. I am thankful you have snowmobiles and snowmovers there. I am glad your Thanksgiving is still on I am praying for your brother and his family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Was this U-Haul driver stable mentally? Sounds like his erratic behavior is a danger to those around him. He should be checked out by a psychiatrist.


Jail first.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Was this U-Haul driver stable mentally? Sounds like his erratic behavior is a danger to those around him. He should be checked out by a psychiatrist.


He is a known felon . He is mean. Son is thinking he is around 65 . Hard to tell he had a lot of wrinkles and thin. Maybe an older user of some kind.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wellll... I think I have something broken in my instep that did not show up (painwise) at the time of breaking. Also, I was trying to get the bed together and stubbed my second toe (same left leg as broken ankle), in between big toe and second is black and blue and there is a swelling. I will see the doctor on Monday. I am used to broken toes.
> 
> What is going to be the thing that does me in - in the end is osteoporosis. The above is just a symptom and the beginning. My mother had the same thing happen. Ankle, etc. My doctor said that osteoporosis is worse than cancer....


LL stay in the bed as much you can to keep from rehurting your foot. Let us know what the dr. says about your injury.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL stay in the bed as much you can to keep from rehurting your foot. Let us know what the dr. says about your injury.


Thank you, CB and Jokim. I will.

I bet there was a lack of evidence or something like that. They should have locked him up. I am still angry. Maybe I should come and get him jailed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wellll... I think I have something broken in my instep that did not show up (painwise) at the time of breaking. Also, I was trying to get the bed together and stubbed my second toe (same left leg as broken ankle), in between big toe and second is black and blue and there is a swelling. I will see the doctor on Monday. I am used to broken toes.
> 
> What is going to be the thing that does me in - in the end is osteoporosis. The above is just a symptom and the beginning. My mother had the same thing happen. Ankle, etc. My doctor said that osteoporosis is worse than cancer....


Try to be careful. I know you've heard that advice before and broken bones will probably happen even when being super careful. Had an aunt who had osteop. and broke bones extremely easily. Not all the breaks will show up on exray. I thought I had sprained my ankle once. Went to dr. who took xrays. decided it was only a sprain but the pain wouldn't go away, in fact it got worse to the point I couldn't sleep or get comfortable in any position. Finally went to an orthopaedic dr. who took another xray which revealed a break above the ankle. But, by then the bone around the break started to heal (knit) and it was too late to put a cast on it. So, I just lived with it till the pain went away and I was able to walk normally again. Lesson: one xray does not always show the whole problem, going to an orthopaed. should've been my first choice. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is a known felon . He is mean. Son is thinking he is around 65 . Hard to tell he had a lot of wrinkles and thin. Maybe an older user of some kind.


A felon, mean, older, at any rate, sounds like he might not be right in his mind. Your son would certainly be in his rights to pursue this further, legally.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Try to be careful. I know you've heard that advice before and broken bones will probably happen even when being super careful. Had an aunt who had osteop. and broke bones extremely easily. Not all the breaks will show up on exray. I thought I had sprained my ankle once. Went to dr. who took xrays. decided it was only a sprain but the pain wouldn't go away, in fact it got worse to the point I couldn't sleep or get comfortable in any position. Finally went to an orthopaedic dr. who took another xray which revealed a break above the ankle. But, by then the bone around the break started to heal (knit) and it was too late to put a cast on it. So, I just lived with it till the pain went away and I was able to walk normally again. Lesson: one xray does not always show the whole problem, going to an orthopaed. should've been my first choice. Oh well, lesson learned.


Sorry to have that happen to you. I have seen an orthopedic doctor and will see him on Monday. I am resting a lot.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we need to pray for the elderly . The south couldn't handle your kind of weather. Stay safe. I am thankful you have snowmobiles and snowmovers there. I am glad your Thanksgiving is still on I am praying for your brother and his family.


Thank you, CB. Your kind thoughts and prayers are greatly appreciated. This sort of weather seems to bring out the best in people. Stories of strangers helping strangers abound in the media. People putting up stranded drivers in their homes for the night, so they don't freeze in their cars. Neighbors cooking food and sharing it with neighbors who might not have any or perhaps ran out of it, checking on neighbors' welfare are standard procedure. There are always such stories when paralyzing storms happen around here. I'm sure such kindness is repeated all over the country in similar circumstances.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Dropping in to say hi and to thank you for all your prayers and good wishes for DH eye surgery. He came through it beautifully and now we just do the drops thing for the next 3 weeks. The doctor said he'd probably have 20/20 vision without glasses; something he's never had as he's worn glasses or contacts almost his entire life. So, you can imagine how happy he is!
> ♥


Happy dance here for your DH's Happy Eyes!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Tell my body that this morning. it is hurting in places I never thought I would plus with a husband that is annoy and want to do it his way and before I can tell him what I want to do. Want to cuff him upside the head.


Oh go ahead & cuff him upside his head via Tom Harmon----NCIS....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What color is it, and what color are you painting it? I always like to change colors.
> 
> You can imagine my joy in helping to paint my daughter's first house. She 's my adventurer - painted the bedroom red, living room orange (not kidding), kitchen lime green so pretty you wanted to taste it, and the dining room deep royal purple. To my amazement, we had to use several coats to cover the white. I'd never thought of that. Her present house is as it was when they bought it. It has pale green LR and DR and a very warm and lovely shade of yellow - maybe light mustard? In the evening it has the most welcoming glow.
> 
> To sell the red/orange/purple house, they had to have the whole thing painted paper bag brown. You can imagine how she loved that. But it did look nice. Hey - she was experimenting! That's what youth is for. :shock:


My DD painted her bedroom in her 1st home a true-lipstick red & much to my surprise it looked quite nice. Go figure.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> OH, man - are we married to the same guy? By the time my husband organizes everything, it's time to sleep. On the other hand, I am rather messy.


OK, perhaps we're ALL married to the same guy? Don't know about y'all's DHs, but as for me, mine is a neat freak...I married Mr. Clean, bald head & all.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> There's a very long bridge in Maryland - Bay Bridge - goes over and under the Chesapeake Bay. There are people stationed at the ends to drive for those who can't do it.
> 
> I don't mind the bridge TOO much - but those long underwater tunnels? Torture.


That's the way The Chunnel (hi speed train) is that goes under the English Channel - England to Calais, France & vice versa. You're above ground & shortly thereafter you're under the Channel, but you don't even notice it. Was quite an exciting train ride. You board the train in an English train station & depart at the Calais, France train station.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The worst thing I did was paint our rent house kitchen and cabinets bright apple green. They told us we could paint them but didn't know the colors of the 70's. Hehehe. My dh still laughs at me about it. I liked it . :shock: :roll: :lol: I guess it was my twin that did that?


Your evil twin? Surely not YOU!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I wondered. My son and gs may press charges again him. They are working on it. I will let y'all know what happens. The boys are still shaken up over it.


Oh truly God helped them in answer to prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We are fine. Plenty of food, heat, water, etc... . My brother and sister in law are snowed in and have 5 ft of snow on their roof. Rains are coming tomorrow, so if his roof survives the next few days' thawing, he will be alright. We were on the fringes of the heaviest snowfall. Many others have been hit harder than us. But, it is ugly. Shades of another historic storm around here: The Blizzard of '77. That was mainly high winds picking up the 20 in. of snow on top of the frozen lake and blowing it around the city, creating snowdrifts the size of homes. We had one that connected our home with our neighbor's. But this time it was just a huge snowfall that paralyzed the city and southern and eastern suburbs, 88"!! in the town Cowlesville, east of Bflo.. Pray that they do not find any more lifeless bodies in cars.


Oh - they found them in cars? They froze to death? Unthinkable in this day and age, and yet we are no match for the wrath of Mother Nature.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We are fine. Plenty of food, heat, water, etc... . My brother and sister in law are snowed in and have 5 ft of snow on their roof. Rains are coming tomorrow, so if his roof survives the next few days' thawing, he will be alright. We were on the fringes of the heaviest snowfall. Many others have been hit harder than us. But, it is ugly. Shades of another historic storm around here: The Blizzard of '77. That was mainly high winds picking up the 20 in. of snow on top of the frozen lake and blowing it around the city, creating snowdrifts the size of homes. We had one that connected our home with our neighbor's. But this time it was just a huge snowfall that paralyzed the city and southern and eastern suburbs, 88"!! in the town Cowlesville, east of Bflo.. Pray that they do not find any more lifeless bodies in cars.


I'm glad you have what you need. I hope your brother's roof holds up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The worst thing I did was paint our rent house kitchen and cabinets bright apple green. They told us we could paint them but didn't know the colors of the 70's. Hehehe. My dh still laughs at me about it. I liked it . :shock: :roll: :lol: I guess it was my twin that did that?


Actually - no. It was her younger sister. Your twin likes muted tones, although her dining room IS brick red - very pretty in that old house. Plaster walls.

She can take a plain vase, put three long stems in it, and it looks great. She's just got that touch. Simplicity. The middle child. The youngest is the flashy one. And my son, the oldest, easy-going - he lets his wife decide!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I wondered. My son and gs may press charges again him. They are working on it. I will let y'all know what happens. The boys are still shaken up over it.


I do think it was a crime.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> BIL & SIL have shoveled their driveway, but there's no place for them to go as their street hasn't been plowed and there's a driving ban on in their town. Their town rec'd over 5 ft. of snow.
> Our T'giving plans are on as planned. We rec'd only 2-1/2 ft. of snow most of which will be gone by Wed. nite. Rain and above freezing temps are expected for the next few days. Please pray for the people hardest hit, the elderly who depend on others to provide health care and food. The care providers no way of reaching their patients. Local talk radio is doing a great job acting in locating the needy and putting them in contact with service providers. Snowmobilers and people with snowmovers are such a welcome sight around here.


These things do seem to bring out the best in people. They remind us that we really do need each other.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, LL for your kind offer. We're fine and not put out too much by the snow. Only go 2-1/2 ft.
> Would like to go and take care of you while you recuperate. How is the ankle, BTW?


You two would have a good time!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've been on the Harry Truman Bridge, I think it was over the Chesapeake. I don't ever want to go through that again.
> It was raining, at dusk, high concrete walls either side of the two lane/each way bridge, with semi's next to me. Claustrophobia unlimited! All I kept saying was, 'Lord get me outta here!'


Oh, yes - it's really scary to be next to a huge truck. That's the way I feel in the tunnels. And I'm always thinking - no accidents, please. Being stuck in there is not my idea of a good time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She must have taught you how to knit. That is nice she sells some things. That is a good way to make money for more yarn.
> You have fun things in your downtown area.
> It is hard to believe Christmas is around the corner. I have bought 2 presents , that is it for now. I have to get Thanksgiving over then think Christmas.
> I have the bearded hat almost finished. Next the shark hat. Then some thick socks for my sister. Then I will see if I can do more hats in time.


Well you're ahead of me - I haven't bought anything yet :| I'm not even sure of what I will look for. On the plus side, I don't have very many gifts that I need to get.

Are the hats for your grands? I bet your sister will love the socks. Even though the temps don't get that cold here, it's a very damp type of cold and I were nice thick socks all winter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wellll... I think I have something broken in my instep that did not show up (painwise) at the time of breaking. Also, I was trying to get the bed together and stubbed my second toe (same left leg as broken ankle), in between big toe and second is black and blue and there is a swelling. I will see the doctor on Monday. I am used to broken toes.
> 
> What is going to be the thing that does me in - in the end is osteoporosis. The above is just a symptom and the beginning. My mother had the same thing happen. Ankle, etc. My doctor said that osteoporosis is worse than cancer....


I hope that's not it. They do have medications for it if you need them. I'm praying for you, LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Dropping in to say hi and to thank you for all your prayers and good wishes for DH eye surgery. He came through it beautifully and now we just do the drops thing for the next 3 weeks. The doctor said he'd probably have 20/20 vision without glasses; something he's never had as he's worn glasses or contacts almost his entire life. So, you can imagine how happy he is!
> ♥


Wonderful news! No more fogging up when he comes in from outside during the winter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A felon, mean, older, at any rate, sounds like he might not be right in his mind. Your son would certainly be in his rights to pursue this further, legally.


True. Whatever the reason, this man should not be on the road.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello dear friends--I couldn't resist!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DD painted her bedroom in her 1st home a true-lipstick red & much to my surprise it looked quite nice. Go figure.


My DD's was lipstick red, too - and it also looked good! They had a pretty bedspread that was red and white - it was really nice. It CAN be done!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Tell my body that this morning. it is hurting in places I never thought I would plus with a husband that is annoy and want to do it his way and before I can tell him what I want to do. Want to cuff him upside the head.


Lots of jokes about painting or wall papering being the test of a marriage :lol: Your muscles got a workout, but think about how good you'll feel when the room is done and everything is back in it's place. What colour did you paint the room?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, perhaps we're ALL married to the same guy? Don't know about y'all's DHs, but as for me, mine is a neat freak...I married Mr. Clean, bald head & all.


I always thought my DH was very neat and organized, but when he retired I realized that he could make messes too. But when he has a project, he always clears a work place before he starts. That's a trait that used to drive me crazy - until I retired and had time to do it that way. NOw I love doing things that way - but it does take a long time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello dear friends--I couldn't resist!


Brilliant, Jane! Your sense of humor is prize-winning!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Last night when I went to bed our youngest son and our oldest gs were at work in another town. My dh always waits up for them to make sure they don't have problems. He can't sleep knowing they are away in the big work truck on the highway. I just heard they were stalked by a man on the way home. They pasted him on a highway and the man got mad at them. He chased them in a big U-Haul truck. He kept hitting them in the back. I had forgotten to pray for them like I usually do. About 10:30 I said a little prayer for their safety. The man was taunting them and hitting them in the back. There was a cliff and curve coming up. My son called out to Jesus right before the curve he thought he was going to die. Right after he called on Jesus the man backed off. They had called 911 and the city police and the state police showing up pretty quickly. They said the man was a convicted on felony. They knew the man but said it was only road rage so there was nothing they could do but warn him. Isn't that crazy. The man tried to kill them. I thank God that He watched over my babies. My dh is going to call the U_Haul company to report him in case he works for them. Everyone is pretty shaken up over this. Usually they have a gun to protect them but since it was a small town they didn't take one. I am glad he didn't have it since the boys were so scared they may have shot him. I thank teh Lord that He was watching over them.


That is so terrifying CB. Thank the Lord that they made it safely home. I can't believe they didn't arrest the man - he was hitting them and trying to run them off the road! - how much more does it take to make it a criminal act?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, my God, CB. I am so glad they were safe. Something like that happened to us in Florida once. A man would not let my husband get into the left lane to make the left turn. My husband slowed (big, fast highway, tons of cars travelling fast). The guy forced my husband into a dead stop in the middle of three lanes with all the cars coming. The guy was in a dead stop too, saying "come on, come on" as if to taunt my husband into a fight in the middle of the deadly traffic. I guess the guy did not see me. When I turned my head to look at him, he sped off. We were lucky we were not killed in the traffic. It was truly terrible.
> 
> I am so glad that your son and gs are ok. It scares me to think there are people out there like that. Make sure you pray for them every night.


I'm glad you and your DH were safe too LL. You're right, there are a lot of scary people out there. People have been killed in road rage incidents.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So true. When my husband starts telling me how to cook, I shake my head and remind him that I've been cooking for him for almost 50 years. Like it or leave it, and he hasn't left yet to he must really love it!!! :-D


That reminds me of an old joke that always makes me chuckle --

A businessman taking a seminar on efficiency completed a case study of his wife's routine for fixing breakfast, and presented the results to the class.

"After a few days of observation, I quickly determined the practices that were robbing her of her precious time and energy," the man reported, "taking note of how many trips she made from the kitchen to the dining room carrying just one item, I suggested that in the future she carry several items at a time."

"Did it work?", the teacher asked.

"It sure did," replied the businessman, "instead of taking her 20 minutes to fix my breakfast, it now takes me just seven."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of an old joke that always makes me chuckle --
> 
> A businessman taking a seminar on efficiency completed a case study of his wife's routine for fixing breakfast, and presented the results to the class.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night all. Am I the first to retire? Tomorrow two GKs will spend the night. First we have a basketball game, then lunch and a movie. Finally home for spaghetti dinner and an evening of games or cards, maybe a jigsaw puzzle. Old-time fun. Busy times - good times.

Sleep well, friends. We'll be dropping off into dreamland a few at a time as the earth moves and the time changes first for me, then another, and I think WCK is the last, the farthest west? Kind of nice to think of it that way.

Good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. Am I the first to retire? Tomorrow two GKs will spend the night. First we have a basketball game, then lunch and a movie. Finally home for spaghetti dinner and an evening of games or cards, maybe a jigsaw puzzle. Old-time fun. Busy times - good times.
> 
> Sleep well, friends. We'll be dropping off into dreamland a few at a time as the earth moves and the time changes first for me, then another, and I think WCK is the last, the farthest west? Kind of nice to think of it that way.
> 
> Good night.


Night Bonnie, sounds like a great day for you tomorrow!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Bonnie, but that's too constricting even for me. We're slowly being dug out. 13 dead so far. Many roofs caved in under the weight of the snow. School's been out since Tues. and not much is moving south and east of the city. I think they're going to open the Thruway (Rt.90) from south of Rochester to the PA state line, but.... only through to the state line, meaning if you get on, you will no be able to get off until you reach PA. No exiting in NY state. This is so the big rigs and 14 wheelers can get their cargo moving to their destination. Tremendous backup and traffic jams around this part of the state. :shock:


Sometimes we forget how much power God has given natural forces. Prayers for you and your community to safely make it through the storms and that you avoid flooding.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry to have that happen to you. I have seen an orthopedic doctor and will see him on Monday. I am resting a lot.


I hope your surgeon has good news for you LL.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hello dear friends--I couldn't resist!


Janie - Janie - Janie - As usual, you are the very best - my word woman, where do you get these cartoons? LUV 'em!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My DD's was lipstick red, too - and it also looked good! They had a pretty bedspread that was red and white - it was really nice. It CAN be done!


Yes, the bedroom wood trim was stark-bright white & it looked awesome against the red walls.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

It is so weird. I really don't have a project to knit since I have finished almost all of them. And the garter stitch back for my daughter's afghan is so boring I can only do it for a bit.

Guess I will have to go shopping in my yarn room for a project. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You two would have a good time!


We would!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope that's not it. They do have medications for it if you need them. I'm praying for you, LL.


Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you and your DH were safe too LL. You're right, there are a lot of scary people out there. People have been killed in road rage incidents.


Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope your surgeon has good news for you LL.


Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, the bedroom wood trim was stark-bright white & it looked awesome against the red walls.


That would be pretty. "Dare to be different!"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Early morning here wait for son and DIL to get here not done with room prep . Sure they will help me. Too tired.

News: 7:40 this morning phone scam from IRS(no it isn't) telling me to call a phone number how we owed money to IRS or they would turn it over to law inforcement. Didn't answer let go to voice mail. To early for even son to call. Heard on TV about this new scam. Check IRS . gov. Yes there is, have to get # called from and report to better business. Seens they and have scam alot of people. Not only money owed but money IRS owes them. That is awful they are collecting information to like SS #, bank cards ect.

I feel sorry for the people who fall for this and lose money ect. Nice way to start day didn't even have coffee.
Glad I didn't answer as I was going to answer if heard son
voice. But no voice except lady.

IRS sends letter first to tell you if you owe back taxes. So please do not answer. Copy phone # and report it. As the number was not listed on IRS web site listing scam phone #.

Other then that hey it a good morning ice on roads here on cement. Having my coffee. Other son brought me green tea from China. Have not tried yet. Life is good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Early morning here wait for son and DIL to get here not done with room prep . Sure they will help me. Too tired.
> 
> News: 7:40 this morning phone scam from IRS(no it isn't) telling me to call a phone number how we owed money to IRS or they would turn it over to law inforcement. Didn't answer let go to voice mail. To early for even son to call. Heard on TV about this new scam. Check IRS . gov. Yes there is, have to get # called from and report to better business. Seens they and have scam alot of people. Not only money owed but money IRS owes them. That is awful they are collecting information to like SS #, bank cards ect.
> 
> ...


So glad you did not fall for it. It is frightening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's a very long bridge in Maryland - Bay Bridge - goes over and under the Chesapeake Bay. There are people stationed at the ends to drive for those who can't do it.
> 
> I don't mind the bridge TOO much - but those long underwater tunnels? Torture.


Have bridge over Lake Michigan have to cross to get to lower Michigan when go to lower Mich. Drivers too. Don't like it as so high up . Chicken here. Cousin did what ever it is called design for bridge. I like ferry better, husband does not. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So glad you did not fall for it. It is frightening.


me too LL . Good morning, hope you have a good day. Trying to read backpost. This desk top will be disconnect when painting starts. Can't find lap top in the mess all over house. Think I know were it is. Have tablet know where that is but hate using it as typing drives me nuts on it. But will probably be so tired won't care.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Bonnie, but that's too constricting even for me. We're slowly being dug out. 13 dead so far. Many roofs caved in under the weight of the snow. School's been out since Tues. and not much is moving south and east of the city. I think they're going to open the Thruway (Rt.90) from south of Rochester to the PA state line, but.... only through to the state line, meaning if you get on, you will no be able to get off until you reach PA. No exiting in NY state. This is so the big rigs and 14 wheelers can get their cargo moving to their destination. Tremendous backup and traffic jams around this part of the state. :shock:


Saw where flooding is next problem. Praying for you and your state what a mess. Can't imgine what will happen next to you all. This is only beginning of winter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have bridge over Lake Michigan have to cross to get to lower Michigan when go to lower Mich. Drivers too. Don't like it as so high up . Chicken here. Cousin did what ever it is called design for bridge. I like ferry better, husband does not. :shock:


Civil engineer maybe? Your cousin, I mean.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too LL . Good morning, hope you have a good day. Trying to read backpost. This desk top will be disconnect when painting starts. Can't find lap top in the mess all over house. Think I know were it is. Have tablet know where that is but hate using it as typing drives me nuts on it. But will probably be so tired won't care.


Good luck with the painting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I wondered. My son and gs may press charges again him. They are working on it. I will let y'all know what happens. The boys are still shaken up over it.


CB that was horrible what that man did. But glad son and gs were o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

morning Bon. me too painting I mean. then husband wants to redue wood floor in here. Why cause neighbor suggested it. I just want to find things and put it all together again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too LL . Good morning, hope you have a good day. Trying to read backpost. This desk top will be disconnect when painting starts. Can't find lap top in the mess all over house. Think I know were it is. Have tablet know where that is but hate using it as typing drives me nuts on it. But will probably be so tired won't care.


Good morning, Yarnlady. Don't work too hard. You will be happy afterwards.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wellll... I think I have something broken in my instep that did not show up (painwise) at the time of breaking. Also, I was trying to get the bed together and stubbed my second toe (same left leg as broken ankle), in between big toe and second is black and blue and there is a swelling. I will see the doctor on Monday. I am used to broken toes.
> 
> What is going to be the thing that does me in - in the end is osteoporosis. The above is just a symptom and the beginning. My mother had the same thing happen. Ankle, etc. My doctor said that osteoporosis is worse than cancer....


Oh LL so sorry. Please do not do anything more around house. If you need to hire help.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL so sorry. Please do not do anything more around house. If you need to hire help.


Lots of dust here. Not ready to hire help. I'll just let the dust lie (as usual!). Thank you, Yarnlady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello dear friends--I couldn't resist!


good ones Jayne How are you doing? What test have you had if any? Praying for you dear friend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of jokes about painting or wall papering being the test of a marriage :lol: Your muscles got a workout, but think about how good you'll feel when the room is done and everything is back in it's place. What colour did you paint the room?


A mint green, as it is easier on the eyes and better for painting and water colors. Not good having darker colors.

Newest Hubby thing. Last night patching nail holes ect. Miss a couple . No husband did not help and I was just plain tired. Guess what he said I wonder sometimes about him. Mention I miss a few spots that need to be patch. How smart he is, not. tells me not to worry as they will be painted over. Yeah right paint will fill in holes. Please i really am going to cuff him upside the head. Saving grace son and DIL will be here soon. They understand.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Janie - Janie - Janie - As usual, you are the very best - my word woman, where do you get these cartoons? LUV 'em!


I have a good friend who sends these to me as she must look them up on the Republican site as some I cannot put on here but they are funny and alittle dirty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> morning Bon. me too painting I mean. then husband wants to redue wood floor in here. Why cause neighbor suggested it. I just want to find things and put it all together again.


I know the feeling. It'll be better once you can actually start painting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> It is so weird. I really don't have a project to knit since I have finished almost all of them. And the garter stitch back for my daughter's afghan is so boring I can only do it for a bit.
> 
> Guess I will have to go shopping in my yarn room for a project. Will keep you posted.


Please glad about your project being done but do not mention it . Makes me realize how much still have to do.

I am giving gift certificates this year. Let them deside what they want. I will not get anything done the way I am going.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have a good friend who sends these to me as she must look them up on the Republican site as some I cannot put on here but they are funny and alittle dirty.


Thank you Jayne you have a wonderful day too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I caught up I caught up. Now if you ladies do not post anything for the rest of the day. Ha Ha like that will happen.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> good ones Jayne How are you doing? What test have you had if any? Praying for you dear friend.


Waiting for the scope on Dec. 3 as will be admitted for this one as Dr. said they will do a needle biopsy while I'm out & check the cells & if it is nothing, they will let me wake up & after a few hours go home. Otherwise, they will do surgery & I'll stay in hospital.

I don't think there is anything to worry about as I'm at peace as the Lord Jesus Christ is with me. Thanks to you & my friends for praying for me. Hugs!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I caught up I caught up. Now if you ladies do not post anything for the rest of the day. Ha Ha like that will happen.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of an old joke that always makes me chuckle --
> 
> A businessman taking a seminar on efficiency completed a case study of his wife's routine for fixing breakfast, and presented the results to the class.
> 
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. Am I the first to retire? Tomorrow two GKs will spend the night. First we have a basketball game, then lunch and a movie. Finally home for spaghetti dinner and an evening of games or cards, maybe a jigsaw puzzle. Old-time fun. Busy times - good times.
> 
> Sleep well, friends. We'll be dropping off into dreamland a few at a time as the earth moves and the time changes first for me, then another, and I think WCK is the last, the farthest west? Kind of nice to think of it that way.
> 
> Good night.


You have a big day planned. Have fun. Don't forget to get your sleep in tonight . 
Yes it is nice to have friends all over the world. Especially WCK.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> It is so weird. I really don't have a project to knit since I have finished almost all of them. And the garter stitch back for my daughter's afghan is so boring I can only do it for a bit.
> 
> Guess I will have to go shopping in my yarn room for a project. Will keep you posted.


Girl how do you do it? Spin it and then knit it? I have trouble getting a hat or gloves made in a week. I have some projects I could send you to do. You amaze me. Still waiting on pics of your work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Early morning here wait for son and DIL to get here not done with room prep . Sure they will help me. Too tired.
> 
> News: 7:40 this morning phone scam from IRS(no it isn't) telling me to call a phone number how we owed money to IRS or they would turn it over to law inforcement. Didn't answer let go to voice mail. To early for even son to call. Heard on TV about this new scam. Check IRS . gov. Yes there is, have to get # called from and report to better business. Seens they and have scam alot of people. Not only money owed but money IRS owes them. That is awful they are collecting information to like SS #, bank cards ect.
> 
> ...


Glad you're getting some help with painting your room Yarnie.

There are lots of scams up here too. Seems some evil people put a lot of thought into how to steal from others. Glad you weren't caught in that scam. One of the common ones reported here is where someone pretends to be your grandchild in trouble and needs money to get out of jail or hire a lawyer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, the bedroom wood trim was stark-bright white & it looked awesome against the red walls.


My DB and Sil painted their dining room cranberry red with white trim and white paneling with chair rails.They did wide trim at the top. It is gorgeous ! I know your bedroom was too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Early morning here wait for son and DIL to get here not done with room prep . Sure they will help me. Too tired.
> 
> News: 7:40 this morning phone scam from IRS(no it isn't) telling me to call a phone number how we owed money to IRS or they would turn it over to law inforcement. Didn't answer let go to voice mail. To early for even son to call. Heard on TV about this new scam. Check IRS . gov. Yes there is, have to get # called from and report to better business. Seens they and have scam alot of people. Not only money owed but money IRS owes them. That is awful they are collecting information to like SS #, bank cards ect.
> 
> ...


Grrrr. I hate phone scams. We just let our land line go. We got so many telemarketers it wasn't worth keeping it plus cells. Also we to the one that calls and your name shows up on the id. I had heard about it and then it happened to us. I don't know what that one means but I didn't answer it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> A mint green, as it is easier on the eyes and better for painting and water colors. Not good having darker colors.
> 
> Newest Hubby thing. Last night patching nail holes ect. Miss a couple . No husband did not help and I was just plain tired. Guess what he said I wonder sometimes about him. Mention I miss a few spots that need to be patch. How smart he is, not. tells me not to worry as they will be painted over. Yeah right paint will fill in holes. Please i really am going to cuff him upside the head. Saving grace son and DIL will be here soon. They understand.


I like mint green, it's a very relaxing colour. That's the colour we picked for the bathrooms. Maybe you can keep Mr Yarnie busy moving things around so he doesn't have time to give advice on the walls :roll: -- or just give him a cuff :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> morning Bon. me too painting I mean. then husband wants to redue wood floor in here. Why cause neighbor suggested it. I just want to find things and put it all together again.


Do you mean sanding and staining? Or new wood?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A mint green, as it is easier on the eyes and better for painting and water colors. Not good having darker colors.
> 
> Newest Hubby thing. Last night patching nail holes ect. Miss a couple . No husband did not help and I was just plain tired. Guess what he said I wonder sometimes about him. Mention I miss a few spots that need to be patch. How smart he is, not. tells me not to worry as they will be painted over. Yeah right paint will fill in holes. Please i really am going to cuff him upside the head. Saving grace son and DIL will be here soon. They understand.


 :lol: Hubby better watch it. The cat will have to run too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I have a good friend who sends these to me as she must look them up on the Republican site as some I cannot put on here but they are funny and alittle dirty.


Thanks for the cheerful wake-up call Janie; hoping you have a wonderful day too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Waiting for the scope on Dec. 3 as will be admitted for this one as Dr. said they will do a needle biopsy while I'm out & check the cells & if it is nothing, they will let me wake up & after a few hours go home. Otherwise, they will do surgery & I'll stay in hospital.
> 
> I don't think there is anything to worry about as I'm at peace as the Lord Jesus Christ is with me. Thanks to you & my friends for praying for me. Hugs!


Still praying for a good result for you Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Waiting for the scope on Dec. 3 as will be admitted for this one as Dr. said they will do a needle biopsy while I'm out & check the cells & if it is nothing, they will let me wake up & after a few hours go home. Otherwise, they will do surgery & I'll stay in hospital.
> 
> I don't think there is anything to worry about as I'm at peace as the Lord Jesus Christ is with me. Thanks to you & my friends for praying for me. Hugs!


I am praying no cancer in the Name of Jesus for you Janie. We love you and are all praying for you. Let us know how things turn out as soon as you can. Thank You Lord for Your peace in Janie right now. We thank You for our friend and pray all goes well with her test.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the cheerful wake-up call Janie; hoping you have a wonderful day too!


Hope you have a good day today with all the Christmas celebrations going on downtown. Sounds like lots of fun. I hope it brings in lots of sales for you today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope you have a good day today with all the Christmas celebrations going on downtown. Sounds like lots of fun. I hope it brings in lots of sales for you today.


Thanks CB; the downtown Christmas celebration is coming up on Friday the 28th. I do need to start decorating the store windows though.

What are you up to today? Are the guys back at deer camp?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,

I am praying for your return to good health and that all will be fine with you. We await your news.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB; the downtown Christmas celebration is coming up on Friday the 28th. I do need to start decorating the store windows though.
> 
> What are you up to today? Are the guys back at deer camp?


I thought is was today. That makes more sense. That would be our Black Friday here. I'll come help you with decorating. I love to decorate. Just hate taking it down. How will you decorate?
The deer hunter are rained out today. They are all still asleep . Two of the grands spent the night. They will try to go with my persistence Tuesday. Dh has a test Mon. and Tuesday for Dr appointment. After that I am sending the whole bunch to somewhere , anywhere else so I can cook and clean for Thanksgiving. :-o


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the prayers. I'm trying to get things done around the house & cook things for the freezer for the couple of days after the scope. I cannot eat anything with tomatoes so looking up recipes for at least 2 days. I found a white chicken casserole so will try that & day of scope, I'll make potato soup as that is always good as my throat is always sore--this makes the 3rd scope & hope it is the last!

Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> I am praying for your return to good health and that all will be fine with you. We await your news.


Thanks as I'm praying for your recovery with your foot. Hugs


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> There's a very long bridge in Maryland - Bay Bridge - goes over and under the Chesapeake Bay. There are people stationed at the ends to drive for those who can't do it.
> 
> I don't mind the bridge TOO much - but those long underwater tunnels? Torture.


I've crossed that bridge a number of times. I'm okay in the tunnels, it's the heights that I can't take.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Bonnie, but that's too constricting even for me. We're slowly being dug out. 13 dead so far. Many roofs caved in under the weight of the snow. School's been out since Tues. and not much is moving south and east of the city. I think they're going to open the Thruway (Rt.90) from south of Rochester to the PA state line, but.... only through to the state line, meaning if you get on, you will no be able to get off until you reach PA. No exiting in NY state. This is so the big rigs and 14 wheelers can get their cargo moving to their destination. Tremendous backup and traffic jams around this part of the state. :shock:


Have you had the rain yet? I can't imagine that will help the weight of the snow on the roofs at all.

On a lighter note. After this snowfall, every other 6"-12" snow storm will just feel like a dusting. Sorry, couldn't resist- it's my obnoxious side emerging.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was just one old man doing it. My son said he didn't have any teeth. He had bough a used U Haul truck and was trying to run them off the road by hitting them. Then he tried to go around them to push them off the road in the curve. He wasn't drunk either or drugged. Just mean.


This guy sounds a lot like the man in the Steven Speilberg movie Duel.(Was this a Steven King short story?) Only this guy was using an 18 wheeler to do his ramming. I think that was the first or at least one of the first movies that dealt with road rage.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I'm praying for your recovery with your foot. Hugs


Hugs to you, too Janeway.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - they found them in cars? They froze to death? Unthinkable in this day and age, and yet we are no match for the wrath of Mother Nature.


Many times people are told to stay in their cars until help arrives. They are safer there than wandering around the interstates, where there is no other shelter. I can imagine the cars were buried in record time, thus not allowing people to get out or if the car was running and the exhaust blocked the Co2 filled the car. Tragic either way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Many times people are told to stay in their cars until help arrives. They are safer there than wandering around the interstates, where there is no other shelter. I can imagine the cars were buried in record time, thus not allowing people to get out or if the car was running and the exhaust blocked the Co2 filled the car. Tragic either way.


So tragic.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - they found them in cars? They froze to death? Unthinkable in this day and age, and yet we are no match for the wrath of Mother Nature.


I'm glad you have what you need. I hope your brother's roof holds up.[/quote]

Yes, there were a few found in cars. One was buried under 12' of snow. That is a very sad case. He was returning from work, and got stuck in a somewhat rural area that rec'd 6+ft. of snow. He probably froze to death. He was in contact with the 3A and with his wife, and the authorities, but then contact was lost. He didn't dare run his truck because he couldn't get out to keep his exhaust pipe clear of snow. The snow came up so high as to keep him from opening the door. BIL and SIL are doing ok. Streets are slowly being opened to traffic. The gov. (Cuomo) has been here for the last few days. Now the big fear is flooding. Temps are rising to a high of 62 degs on Mon. and downstream communities will be affected by the melting snow, creeks will surely run over their banks. We're making plans just in case water seeps into our basement. What a start to our holiday season! :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello dear friends--I couldn't resist!


Hello Janie! I see you didn't lose your sense of humor! Great pics!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of an old joke that always makes me chuckle --
> 
> A businessman taking a seminar on efficiency completed a case study of his wife's routine for fixing breakfast, and presented the results to the class.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We would!


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Early morning here wait for son and DIL to get here not done with room prep . Sure they will help me. Too tired.
> 
> News: 7:40 this morning phone scam from IRS(no it isn't) telling me to call a phone number how we owed money to IRS or they would turn it over to law inforcement. Didn't answer let go to voice mail. To early for even son to call. Heard on TV about this new scam. Check IRS . gov. Yes there is, have to get # called from and report to better business. Seens they and have scam alot of people. Not only money owed but money IRS owes them. That is awful they are collecting information to like SS #, bank cards ect.
> 
> ...


Don't get taken in by these shysters. IRS will contact you via snail mail. They leave a paper trail, exc. Lois Lerner, who's exempt from such evidence. ;-) 
We received phone calls from these phishers. They even left a message on our voice mail. 
They will keep doing it until and unless they're stopped or until people become wise to them and ignore them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw where flooding is next problem. Praying for you and your state what a mess. Can't imgine what will happen next to you all. This is only beginning of winter.


Thank you for your prayers, Yarnie. It's only the western part of the state that is affected. Thank you, Lake Erie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Lots of dust here. Not ready to hire help. I'll just let the dust lie (as usual!). Thank you, Yarnlady.


Yes, please let the dust lie, quietly. You need to rest, relax and knit, or read.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, please let the dust lie, quietly. You need to rest, relax and knit, or read.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Please glad about your project being done but do not mention it . Makes me realize how much still have to do.
> 
> I am giving gift certificates this year. Let them deside what they want. I will not get anything done the way I am going.


GC's sound like such a great idea, Yarnie. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Waiting for the scope on Dec. 3 as will be admitted for this one as Dr. said they will do a needle biopsy while I'm out & check the cells & if it is nothing, they will let me wake up & after a few hours go home. Otherwise, they will do surgery & I'll stay in hospital.
> 
> I don't think there is anything to worry about as I'm at peace as the Lord Jesus Christ is with me. Thanks to you & my friends for praying for me. Hugs!


Praying for you and sending lots of hugs your way, Janie!♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Have you had the rain yet? I can't imagine that will help the weight of the snow on the roofs at all.
> 
> On a lighter note. After this snowfall, every other 6"-12" snow storm will just feel like a dusting. Sorry, couldn't resist- it's my obnoxious side emerging.


The rain will increase the weight of the snow on the roofs and make more roof cave-ins possible. Around here 3 ft. of snow is no big deal, we're used to it, but 5-6 ft. is deadly. The high Sierras receive this much snow. Remember the Donner Party? I think they received upward of 10 ft. and that was the reason they perished, couldn't get down to the valley.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This guy sounds a lot like the man in the Steven Speilberg movie Duel.(Was this a Steven King short story?) Only this guy was using an 18 wheeler to do his ramming. I think that was the first or at least one of the first movies that dealt with road rage.


I didn't see the movie . Maybe the old man did. It scared my boys . My son said that is wasthe first time in his life he felt death so close.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Went to see Tony Bennett show last night. At 88, he's still got a strong voice and is a wonderful performer. He had his daughter opening for him. She was good, but unremarkable. We went out to eat, however, before the show. I had a salad, but I was sick all night long after we got home. So, I'm recuperating today. Trying to knit a little, but I keep falling asleep. I imagine that I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Went to see Tony Bennett show last night. At 88, he's still got a strong voice and is a wonderful performer. He had his daughter opening for him. She was good, but unremarkable. We went out to eat, however, before the show. I had a salad, but I was sick all night long after we got home. So, I'm recuperating today. Trying to knit a little, but I keep falling asleep. I imagine that I'll feel better tomorrow.


Hope you're feeling better tomorrow, KC. Was it something in the salad that made you sick?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Hope you're feeling better tomorrow, KC. Was it something in the salad that made you sick?


It didn't taste bad, so maybe it was just a bug I'd gotten somewhere else. I sure was sick though. Thanks Jokim.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It didn't taste bad, so maybe it was just a bug I'd gotten somewhere else. I sure was sick though. Thanks Jokim.


Keep us posted on how you feel, KC.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Went to see Tony Bennett show last night. At 88, he's still got a strong voice and is a wonderful performer. He had his daughter opening for him. She was good, but unremarkable. We went out to eat, however, before the show. I had a salad, but I was sick all night long after we got home. So, I'm recuperating today. Trying to knit a little, but I keep falling asleep. I imagine that I'll feel better tomorrow.


Knit Crazy, did you have food poisoning? My husband was very sick after eating in a local restaurant.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The pastor from our church just gave us a turkey for Thanksgiving. Isn`t that so incredibly kind of him. And the turkey is massive...it`s 2 ounces shy of 30 pounds in weight!! 
I had to rinse out a new trash can we bought earlier this month and put the turkey in that with it 1/2 full of water to thaw it out, and a serving tray on top with a brick on top to stop the cats from getting in it in my kitchen. I`m glad we hadn`t used that 13 gallon trash can yet. I was intending to use it for aluminum cans for our sons room. After the turkey is thawed out, I`ll use the same trash can to soak that turkey in brine.
Looks like we`ll be eating that turkey for a week at least...even with giving a load of it to Bill next door. No problem though....I love turkey. And it`s little Ronnies first Thanksgiving so I know he will love his first taste of turkey and gravy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We all got a scare this morning. Our son was travelling to work at 6 this morning as his job as a proison guard in Kentucky. His car hit a patch of black ice and he slammed into the guard rail. Thankfully and most importantly our son is ok, but his Ford Focus suffered considerable damage to it.
The police officer answering my sons call hit the same patch of black ice and nearly hit my son if my son didn`t have the presence of mind to jump over the guard rail just in time. My stomach hasn`t stopped churning all day thinking about it.
He`s more mad than anything else because the deductible on the insurance policy is $1000. But I`m so glad he`s ok. Cars can be fixed or replaced.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The pastor from our church just gave us a turkey for Thanksgiving. Isn`t that so incredibly kind of him. And the turkey is massive...it`s 2 ounces shy of 30 pounds in weight!!
> I had to rinse out a new trash can we bought earlier this month and put the turkey in that with it 1/2 full of water to thaw it out, and a serving tray on top with a brick on top to stop the cats from getting in it in my kitchen. I`m glad we hadn`t used that 13 gallon trash can yet. I was intending to use it for aluminum cans for our sons room. After the turkey is thawed out, I`ll use the same trash can to soak that turkey in brine.
> Looks like we`ll be eating that turkey for a week at least...even with giving a load of it to Bill next door. No problem though....I love turkey. And it`s little Ronnies first Thanksgiving so I know he will love his first taste of turkey and gravy.


How thoughtful of your Pastor, Wendy Bee. I'll bet it'll be extra delicious because it was given with love.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We all got a scare this morning. Our son was travelling to work at 6 this morning as his job as a proison guard in Kentucky. His car hit a patch of black ice and he slammed into the guard rail. Thankfully and most importantly our son is ok, but his Ford Focus suffered considerable damage to it.
> The police officer answering my sons call hit the same patch of black ice and nearly hit my son if my son didn`t have the presence of mind to jump over the guard rail just in time. My stomach hasn`t stopped churning all day thinking about it.
> He`s more mad than anything else because the deductible on the insurance policy is $1000. But I`m so glad he`s ok. Cars can be fixed or replaced.


Oh, praise the Lord both your son and the policeman are ok. Black ice is extremely dangerous. You don't know you're on it until it's too late. Happened to us couple of times. We usually get warned about the possibility of it forming on the roads so that we are very careful when going out. Have you calmed down yet, WendyBee?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The pastor from our church just gave us a turkey for Thanksgiving. Isn`t that so incredibly kind of him. And the turkey is massive...it`s 2 ounces shy of 30 pounds in weight!!
> I had to rinse out a new trash can we bought earlier this month and put the turkey in that with it 1/2 full of water to thaw it out, and a serving tray on top with a brick on top to stop the cats from getting in it in my kitchen. I`m glad we hadn`t used that 13 gallon trash can yet. I was intending to use it for aluminum cans for our sons room. After the turkey is thawed out, I`ll use the same trash can to soak that turkey in brine.
> Looks like we`ll be eating that turkey for a week at least...even with giving a load of it to Bill next door. No problem though....I love turkey. And it`s little Ronnies first Thanksgiving so I know he will love his first taste of turkey and gravy.


Enjoy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We all got a scare this morning. Our son was travelling to work at 6 this morning as his job as a proison guard in Kentucky. His car hit a patch of black ice and he slammed into the guard rail. Thankfully and most importantly our son is ok, but his Ford Focus suffered considerable damage to it.
> The police officer answering my sons call hit the same patch of black ice and nearly hit my son if my son didn`t have the presence of mind to jump over the guard rail just in time. My stomach hasn`t stopped churning all day thinking about it.
> He`s more mad than anything else because the deductible on the insurance policy is $1000. But I`m so glad he`s ok. Cars can be fixed or replaced.


Wendy, thank goodness your son is fine. Someone from above is taking care of him. Thank God.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you Lucy and Jokim for your kind words. Yes indeed my son had an angel on his shoulder this morning. He hasn`t long gotten off a 12 hour shift.
Luckily his girlfriends grandmother said he can borrow her car if our son`s insurance company deems his Ford Focus undriveable. Luckily he has full coverage so he may get a rental when his car goes into the shop.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Lucy and Jokim for your kind words. Yes indeed my son had an angel on his shoulder this morning. He hasn`t long gotten off a 12 hour shift.
> Luckily his girlfriends grandmother said she can borrow her car if our son`s insurance company deems his Ford Focus undriveable. Luckily he has full coverage so he may get a rental when his car goes into the shop.


Good news. Thank goodness.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Lucy and Jokim for your kind words. Yes indeed my son had an angel on his shoulder this morning. He hasn`t long gotten off a 12 hour shift.
> Luckily his girlfriends grandmother said she can borrow her car if our son`s insurance company deems his Ford Focus undriveable. Luckily he has full coverage so he may get a rental when his car goes into the shop.


Glad to hear he has a car plan to fall back on so that he can travel to work. Hope you can sleep well tonight, WendyBee.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ll definitely sleep well tonight now Jokim and Lucy that we were able to contact our son. We didn`t know he was working a 12 hour shift at the time, and was worried when our phone calls to him went straight to voice mail. We found out afterwards that our son has to have his phone switched off at work. 
We also found out that our sons girlfriends Dad has a few buddies who owns a body shop near Louisville. It would be great if our son could get his car fixed without having to pay the high deductible.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ll definitely sleep well tonight now Jokim and Lucy that we were able to contact our son. We didn`t know he was working a 12 hour shift at the time, and was worried when our phone calls to him went straight to voice mail. We found out afterwards that our son has to have his phone switched off at work.
> We also found out that our sons girlfriends Dad has a few buddies who owns a body shop near Louisville. It would be great if our son could get his car fixed without having to pay the high deductible.


Let's hope he can have his car fixed by his gf's dad's friends.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, all!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Went to see Tony Bennett show last night. At 88, he's still got a strong voice and is a wonderful performer. He had his daughter opening for him. She was good, but unremarkable. We went out to eat, however, before the show. I had a salad, but I was sick all night long after we got home. So, I'm recuperating today. Trying to knit a little, but I keep falling asleep. I imagine that I'll feel better tomorrow.


I saw Tony Bennett 57 years ago at a Hollywood night club, then again 55 years ago in Las Vegas. That was quite a fun-filled weekend. Also saw the Follies Bergere nightclub show & Nat King Cole. Also saw Nat 59 years ago in Santa Cruz, California & again at the Hollywood Palladium. He was great. But the best I ever saw - EVER - was Sammy Davis, Jr. at the Moulin Rouge nightclub in Hollywood. He was wonderful - could do anything - tap danced - played any instrument in the orchestra - imitated anyone, Sinatra, Elvis - but when he sang it was heaven on earth. I've seen many entertainers, but no 1 ever came close to Sammy.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knit Crazy, did you have food poisoning? My husband was very sick after eating in a local restaurant.


We went to an Irish restaurant. All I had was a salad. I just can't figure what could have been bad with it. I think it was just an intestinal bug. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Waiting for the scope on Dec. 3 as will be admitted for this one as Dr. said they will do a needle biopsy while I'm out & check the cells & if it is nothing, they will let me wake up & after a few hours go home. Otherwise, they will do surgery & I'll stay in hospital.
> 
> I don't think there is anything to worry about as I'm at peace as the Lord Jesus Christ is with me. Thanks to you & my friends for praying for me. Hugs!


I'm so glad you have that peace, Janie. I will keep you in my prayers. I'm sure there will be many prayers said for you, our dear friend.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DB and Sil painted their dining room cranberry red with white trim and white paneling with chair rails.They did wide trim at the top. It is gorgeous ! I know your bedroom was too.


That sounds beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like mint green, it's a very relaxing colour. That's the colour we picked for the bathrooms. Maybe you can keep Mr Yarnie busy moving things around so he doesn't have time to give advice on the walls :roll: -- or just give him a cuff :lol:


I'm adding to this because I missed Yarnie's post - I like mint green, too. Our computer room is mint green. It's a mess otherwise, but it's a very pretty color and I have plans for it. Some day!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Lucy and Jokim for your kind words. Yes indeed my son had an angel on his shoulder this morning. He hasn`t long gotten off a 12 hour shift.
> Luckily his girlfriends grandmother said he can borrow her car if our son`s insurance company deems his Ford Focus undriveable. Luckily he has full coverage so he may get a rental when his car goes into the shop.


So glad to hear that your son was not hurt Wendy. It doesn't matter if they are grown up. We still panic when they have an emergency or trouble. I hope you have a blessed Thanksgiving.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Went to see Tony Bennett show last night. At 88, he's still got a strong voice and is a wonderful performer. He had his daughter opening for him. She was good, but unremarkable. We went out to eat, however, before the show. I had a salad, but I was sick all night long after we got home. So, I'm recuperating today. Trying to knit a little, but I keep falling asleep. I imagine that I'll feel better tomorrow.


Sorry you're not feeling well KC; hope a good night's sleep has you back to your regular self by tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The pastor from our church just gave us a turkey for Thanksgiving. Isn`t that so incredibly kind of him. And the turkey is massive...it`s 2 ounces shy of 30 pounds in weight!!
> I had to rinse out a new trash can we bought earlier this month and put the turkey in that with it 1/2 full of water to thaw it out, and a serving tray on top with a brick on top to stop the cats from getting in it in my kitchen. I`m glad we hadn`t used that 13 gallon trash can yet. I was intending to use it for aluminum cans for our sons room. After the turkey is thawed out, I`ll use the same trash can to soak that turkey in brine.
> Looks like we`ll be eating that turkey for a week at least...even with giving a load of it to Bill next door. No problem though....I love turkey. And it`s little Ronnies first Thanksgiving so I know he will love his first taste of turkey and gravy.


That's a wonderful gift Wendy. I think it makes your pastor very happy to share with you when he knows how much you share with others.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We all got a scare this morning. Our son was travelling to work at 6 this morning as his job as a proison guard in Kentucky. His car hit a patch of black ice and he slammed into the guard rail. Thankfully and most importantly our son is ok, but his Ford Focus suffered considerable damage to it.
> The police officer answering my sons call hit the same patch of black ice and nearly hit my son if my son didn`t have the presence of mind to jump over the guard rail just in time. My stomach hasn`t stopped churning all day thinking about it.
> He`s more mad than anything else because the deductible on the insurance policy is $1000. But I`m so glad he`s ok. Cars can be fixed or replaced.


What a fright! I'm so glad your son and the police officer are ok - like you said, the car can be fixed. Black ice is so treacherous.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ll definitely sleep well tonight now Jokim and Lucy that we were able to contact our son. We didn`t know he was working a 12 hour shift at the time, and was worried when our phone calls to him went straight to voice mail. We found out afterwards that our son has to have his phone switched off at work.
> We also found out that our sons girlfriends Dad has a few buddies who owns a body shop near Louisville. It would be great if our son could get his car fixed without having to pay the high deductible.


It looks like car repairs are going to work out. We worry about our loved ones, don't we! I sure do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We went to an Irish restaurant. All I had was a salad. I just can't figure what could have been bad with it. I think it was just an intestinal bug. Thanks for asking.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m so sorry to hear about your tummy bug Knitty. I hope you are feeling better today. &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry to hear about your tummy bug Knitty. I hope you are feeling better today. ♥


Yes, I hope you are better today.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning ladies (and gent)I had a very nice sleep last night. I woke up early but snuggled down again dozing til 10am.
And during that doze I got to thinking about the turkey. Someone posted a few days ago (Sorry I can`t remember who) said about the turkey stuffing not having a crust on it. So when I take the turkey out the oven, I`ll take all the stuffing out the bird and put it in a baking dish and bake it. It will still have all the juices of the turkey in it, so I bet it will be wonderful.
I usually end up throwing the stuffing away, so hopefully this way the stuffing will get eaten. I may even make stuffing balls if it`s not too hot to handle.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Our son J called us this morning in a much brighter mood. He had contacted our insurance company last night (USAA) and they were absolutely marvelous. They have a 2013 Ford Focus reserved for him to pick up and drive as soon as he takes his car into the garage for repairs. It will be sometime this week when our son has a day off work.
The lady our son J spoke to said that J had wonderful driving skills because she had driven on that particular stretch of road before, and it`s notorious for black ice. Apparently J had seen at the top curve of the road that a car had overturned, and he slowed his car down. Goodness knows what would have happened if he was going the normal speed limit.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I don`t watch SNL, but I saw this posted on a website (hat tip Sooper Mexican), and I just had to put it here. It`s hilarious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our son J called us this morning in a much brighter mood. He had contacted our insurance company last night (USAA) and they were absolutely marvelous. They have a 2013 Ford Focus reserved for him to pick up and drive as soon as he takes his car into the garage for repairs. It will be sometime this week when our son has a day off work.
> The lady our son J spoke to said that J had wonderful driving skills because she had driven on that particular stretch of road before, and it`s notorious for black ice. Apparently J had seen at the top curve of the road that a car had overturned, and he slowed his car down. Goodness knows what would have happened if he was going the normal speed limit.


God is watching out for him. Great news. You have a wonderfully smart son.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t watch SNL, but I saw this posted on a website (hat tip Sooper Mexican), and I just had to put it here. It`s hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t watch SNL, but I saw this posted on a website (hat tip Sooper Mexican), and I just had to put it here. It`s hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our son J called us this morning in a much brighter mood. He had contacted our insurance company last night (USAA) and they were absolutely marvelous. They have a 2013 Ford Focus reserved for him to pick up and drive as soon as he takes his car into the garage for repairs. It will be sometime this week when our son has a day off work.
> The lady our son J spoke to said that J had wonderful driving skills because she had driven on that particular stretch of road before, and it`s notorious for black ice. Apparently J had seen at the top curve of the road that a car had overturned, and he slowed his car down. Goodness knows what would have happened if he was going the normal speed limit.


I am glad your ds wasn't hurt WeBee, You must have good insurance too!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty sad that the writer know the truth about what o is doing to the country but the libs on KP don't even know it. :shock: :roll: :|


Sad but oh so true Bumpy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sad but oh so true Bumpy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We all got a scare this morning. Our son was travelling to work at 6 this morning as his job as a proison guard in Kentucky. His car hit a patch of black ice and he slammed into the guard rail. Thankfully and most importantly our son is ok, but his Ford Focus suffered considerable damage to it.
> The police officer answering my sons call hit the same patch of black ice and nearly hit my son if my son didn`t have the presence of mind to jump over the guard rail just in time. My stomach hasn`t stopped churning all day thinking about it.
> He`s more mad than anything else because the deductible on the insurance policy is $1000. But I`m so glad he`s ok. Cars can be fixed or replaced.


I'm so glad he's all right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Went to see Tony Bennett show last night. At 88, he's still got a strong voice and is a wonderful performer. He had his daughter opening for him. She was good, but unremarkable. We went out to eat, however, before the show. I had a salad, but I was sick all night long after we got home. So, I'm recuperating today. Trying to knit a little, but I keep falling asleep. I imagine that I'll feel better tomorrow.


That's an awful way to end a night out. I hope you're better now, KC.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The pastor from our church just gave us a turkey for Thanksgiving. Isn`t that so incredibly kind of him. And the turkey is massive...it`s 2 ounces shy of 30 pounds in weight!!
> I had to rinse out a new trash can we bought earlier this month and put the turkey in that with it 1/2 full of water to thaw it out, and a serving tray on top with a brick on top to stop the cats from getting in it in my kitchen. I`m glad we hadn`t used that 13 gallon trash can yet. I was intending to use it for aluminum cans for our sons room. After the turkey is thawed out, I`ll use the same trash can to soak that turkey in brine.
> Looks like we`ll be eating that turkey for a week at least...even with giving a load of it to Bill next door. No problem though....I love turkey. And it`s little Ronnies first Thanksgiving so I know he will love his first taste of turkey and gravy.


Very nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our son J called us this morning in a much brighter mood. He had contacted our insurance company last night (USAA) and they were absolutely marvelous. They have a 2013 Ford Focus reserved for him to pick up and drive as soon as he takes his car into the garage for repairs. It will be sometime this week when our son has a day off work.
> The lady our son J spoke to said that J had wonderful driving skills because she had driven on that particular stretch of road before, and it`s notorious for black ice. Apparently J had seen at the top curve of the road that a car had overturned, and he slowed his car down. Goodness knows what would have happened if he was going the normal speed limit.


I'm so glad! It's nice to hear he's such a good driver, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh off for half a day and wow you women have to slow down now.

Jokim glad to know your not near flooding but roofs not good. we have a Roof rake to clean off snow but that wouldn't even help with it all.

Jayne will pray for you but know you have faith and are safe in his arms no matter what. But still hope he helps you and gives you more days on this earth.

WeBee my gosh what next. Turkey huge but nice of pastor to share with you and you share with neighbor. Glad also son is not hurt and car is going to be repaired. 


LL yea dust, just like yeah mess here. Not so yea though don't want to put it back now.

KC what a nice time to see Tony B. But not nice to hear you are sick. Hope feel better soon.

How are the hats coming CB hope family disappears for you to get work done.

Also CB do you know you can register on a no call list so you do not have to deal with telemarkters. Even Cell phones.
You will still get a few calls but not like it was.

Through our cable company when phone rings number shows up on tv. Nice touch if tv is on. So beside voice mail caller ID we get to know what and who.

CB sand floors and varish. It is an old wood floor, so both neighbor and husband think it should be done. It does need it. But for now don't want it done as house closed up now for winter and it gets to cold to open windows. Don't want the smell. Paint was not that bad. But varish to strong a smell. Maybe next spring.

It's done well not quite. New light fixture to put in, new curtians. Then get rid of some things. Really want to down size all the things I keep putting in this room. Want to get rid of junk . Which will be half the room. (ha ha). 


Oh the color is so nice . Son would not let any of us even DIL paint after DIL did trim everone was told to leave and he did it all. But ran out of paint for last half of one wall. Told him Dad could get paint and Dad could finish it. Nope he sent Dad to get more paint and he finish it. I did something right raising that one. He disconnected computer and modem and came this moring and reconnected it. Wasn't home as husband instisted we get lite fixture.

Also had to get micro wave. Seem when blew a fluse the other day and smelt something burning. Was micro wave. Now you know Hubby can't live with out his Micro wave. I mean really he can't. I can I can live with out it. But not my crock pot. 
Now problem with lights flickering on and off in this room and kitchen. Neighbor will have to be called but deer hunting season. So hope we can catch him before or after he goes out or comes home. He is an electrian too. Knows a lot about those things.

Raining here warm but suppose to go cold again tonight. 
Pork roast in crockpot. Have to clean oven,self cleaning. Thank God for that blessing. spelt something and oh can't stand smell.

Tomorrow off to hearing aide specialist have to get one as can not hear out of left ear any more. Could not believe cost from 1,000 to 5,000 dollars. Thank goodness for health insurance only have to pay 20%. Good thing about not hearing out of left ear is always make sure the love of my life is talking from the left. Yes yes know it's nasty, but so peacful . (ha ha) Know I will have to say don't have hearing aide on. Smiling while I am typing this. 

Off now not putting things back in room today. Tommorow sounds good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t watch SNL, but I saw this posted on a website (hat tip Sooper Mexican), and I just had to put it here. It`s hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, well - I never thought I'd see the day. That sums it all up very nicely. Kudos, SNL. (Never thought I'd be able to say that again, either.)


trouble is the left can't see or hear or understand anything but their right and everyone else is wrong.

To bad I couldn't take them all along for hearing test, then to test eye sight. Then check grey matter. So much to have check, but am sure ACA would cover them all. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh off for half a day and wow you women have to slow down now.
> 
> Jokim glad to know your not near flooding but roofs not good. we have a Roof rake to clean off snow but that wouldn't even help with it all.
> 
> ...


What an amazing son you have, Yarnie! You raised him right, and obviously he appreciates what you've done for him. Isn't it wonderful when they do things like that? Give him a hug from your Denim friends!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The cranberry walls and white trim sounds absolutely gorgeous. The walls in my living room and bedroom are in a lovely shade of lilacy-blue shade. The name on the paint chip is called 'Dutch iris', but I want to change to a different shade. That cranberry shade sounds so tempting to have on my walls. I already have the white trim part lol

So if I put the cranberry colour paint on my walls, does that mean I won`t get anymore bladder infections? LOL


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> So glad to hear that your son was not hurt Wendy. It doesn't matter if they are grown up. We still panic when they have an emergency or trouble. I hope you have a blessed Thanksgiving.


From the day they're born 'till the end, they remain our babies - & to them we'll always be mom & dad. My folks have both passed, but I've always called them Mommy & Daddy. Even had that put on their grave markers "Husband & Daddy" & "Wife & Mommy"


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The cranberry walls and white trim sounds absolutely gorgeous. The walls in my living room and bedroom are in a lovely shade of lilacy-blue shade. The name on the paint chip is called 'Dutch iris', but I want to change to a different shade. That cranberry shade sounds so tempting to have on my walls. I already have the white trim part lol
> 
> So if I put the cranberry colour paint on my walls, does that mean I won`t get anymore bladder infections? LOL


Now you have me interested in "Dutch Iris". Sounds beautiful. I don't think I would go for the red/reddish colors. Actually, the color I like the best - that is in our bedroom - is a very pale golden color. Very soft. It warms the room nicely. If I had to redo, I would do it again. I never tire of it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so glad he's all right.


Me too - I'll ride on Bon's coat tail - glad he's OK.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Now you have me interested in "Dutch Iris". Sounds beautiful. I don't think I would go for the red/reddish colors. Actually, the color I like the best - that is in our bedroom - is a very pale golden color. Very soft. It warms the room nicely. If I had to redo, I would do it again. I never tire of it.


We got it at WalMart about 9 years ago Lucy. At the time they also sold small packets of perfumed oil to add to the paint to make the paint and rooms smell nice. I chose one called 'Fresh Linen' and the rooms smelled lovely for months. I think the perfumed paint oils have been discontinued sadly.

Another thing I like about that 'Dutch Iris' paint Lucy is that when the lights were dimmed, the walls looked lovely and seemed more vibrant. And it looked gorgeous with white trim on the doors and windows and baseboards.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The cranberry walls and white trim sounds absolutely gorgeous. The walls in my living room and bedroom are in a lovely shade of lilacy-blue shade. The name on the paint chip is called 'Dutch iris', but I want to change to a different shade. That cranberry shade sounds so tempting to have on my walls. I already have the white trim part lol
> 
> So if I put the cranberry colour paint on my walls, does that mean I won`t get anymore bladder infections? LOL


I think if it's magic paint like Willy Wonka's magic wallpaper - you'll have the cure!!!

The lilac does sound so pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Now you have me interested in "Dutch Iris". Sounds beautiful. I don't think I would go for the red/reddish colors. Actually, the color I like the best - that is in our bedroom - is a very pale golden color. Very soft. It warms the room nicely. If I had to redo, I would do it again. I never tire of it.


I'm sure it's beautiful, LL. So nice to find a color that you love so much. My daughter's family room is that kind of color although more a very light mustard. Very warm and cozy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We got it at WalMart about 9 years ago Lucy. At the time they also sold small packets of perfumed oil to add to the paint to make the paint and rooms smell nice. I chose one called 'Fresh Linen' and the rooms smelled lovely for months. I think the perfumed paint oils have been discontinued sadly.
> 
> Another thing I like about that 'Dutch Iris' paint Lucy is that when the lights were dimmed, the walls looked lovely and seemed more vibrant. And it looked gorgeous with white trim on the doors and windows and baseboards.


It's so interesting that you brought up the smell of paint because I was just thinking of our big paint mistake. We had such pretty wallpaper in the kitchen - yellow and gold flowers with green leaves. Very cheery. We decided to paint the walls just outside the kitchen and up the stairs and into our bedroom a light green. We matched the color in the wallpaper.

Hideous! Sort of a chartreuse with maybe a little dirt mixed in. I mean, it was terrible. We were stuck with it for years. Then - we noticed that in the summer when the sun streamed into our bedroom, heating it up awfully, there was a smell. We looked and looked and only smelled it when we smelled the wall. Not an organic stinky and not really strong - but very unpleasant. When we painted the walls - which happened in short order - the smell was gone! Maybe it was the aromatherapy good -smelling paint gone wrong. We'll never know. But it was a blessing in disguise because we got rid of that nasty paint.

Later, I hated to see the wallpaper go, but we replaced it with another that I also love. It's ivy, also very cheery, and it seems to dance. It just makes me feel good to look at it. Sadly enough, it's time for another change soon. Such is life.

On the very happy side, the trees have grown so big and tall that our bedroom is always shaded in the afternoon. I do love shady, and my back yard is 3/4 deep shade for most of the afternoon in the summer. Front, too, come to think of it. Very cooling.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We got it at WalMart about 9 years ago Lucy. At the time they also sold small packets of perfumed oil to add to the paint to make the paint and rooms smell nice. I chose one called 'Fresh Linen' and the rooms smelled lovely for months. I think the perfumed paint oils have been discontinued sadly.
> 
> Another thing I like about that 'Dutch Iris' paint Lucy is that when the lights were dimmed, the walls looked lovely and seemed more vibrant. And it looked gorgeous with white trim on the doors and windows and baseboards.


I can visualize a nice quilt to match on the bed. Gorgeous. I love the white trim idea.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so interesting that you brought up the smell of paint because I was just thinking of our big paint mistake. We had such pretty wallpaper in the kitchen - yellow and gold flowers with green leaves. Very cheery. We decided to paint the walls just outside the kitchen and up the stairs and into our bedroom a light green. We matched the color in the wallpaper.
> 
> Hideous! Sort of a chartreuse with maybe a little dirt mixed in. I mean, it was terrible. We were stuck with it for years. Then - we noticed that in the summer when the sun streamed into our bedroom, heating it up awfully, there was a smell. We looked and looked and only smelled it when we smelled the wall. Not an organic stinky and not really strong - but very unpleasant. When we painted the walls - which happened in short order - the smell was gone! Maybe it was the aromatherapy good -smelling paint gone wrong. We'll never know. But it was a blessing in disguise because we got rid of that nasty paint.
> 
> ...


Interesting! Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh off for half a day and wow you women have to slow down now.
> 
> Jokim glad to know your not near flooding but roofs not good. we have a Roof rake to clean off snow but that wouldn't even help with it all.
> 
> ...


You raised a good son Yarnie :thumbup: and I'm sure he was very happy to do something that you appreciated. Now you just need to take the time to settle back in.

I'm glad you found out about the electrical problem with the microwave. You didn't tell us KPG has been visiting your house :XD:

My Dad has 2 hearing aids and I think he sometimes deliberately doesn't wear them - he must think like you :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so interesting that you brought up the smell of paint because I was just thinking of our big paint mistake. We had such pretty wallpaper in the kitchen - yellow and gold flowers with green leaves. Very cheery. We decided to paint the walls just outside the kitchen and up the stairs and into our bedroom a light green. We matched the color in the wallpaper.
> 
> Hideous! Sort of a chartreuse with maybe a little dirt mixed in. I mean, it was terrible. We were stuck with it for years. Then - we noticed that in the summer when the sun streamed into our bedroom, heating it up awfully, there was a smell. We looked and looked and only smelled it when we smelled the wall. Not an organic stinky and not really strong - but very unpleasant. When we painted the walls - which happened in short order - the smell was gone! Maybe it was the aromatherapy good -smelling paint gone wrong. We'll never know. But it was a blessing in disguise because we got rid of that nasty paint.
> 
> ...


Your yard sounds very relaxing Bonnie and the trees would be perfect since you get hotter temps in the summer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So glad to hear that your son was not hurt Wendy. It doesn't matter if they are grown up. We still panic when they have an emergency or trouble. I hope you have a blessed Thanksgiving.


No matter how old they are, they never stop being our precious 'little' one. You worry about them for the rest of your life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Letting the Light Shine


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Interesting! Thank you for sharing your story.


You're so nice, LL. It was too long, and I now renew my pledge to produce shorter posts. November 24, 2014.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your yard sounds very relaxing Bonnie and the trees would be perfect since you get hotter temps in the summer.


I like it - when we moved in here in 1975 the sun streamed in the kitchen windows in the afternoon. It was pretty, but in the summer very hot. And we couldn't get the upstairs cool or use the deck, it was so hot. Now it's completely different.

One thing is the same. BAck then, hard to grow grass in back due to DS's daily soccer with friends. Now, no soccer, and no sun! So no grass again. (We keep trying, though.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> No matter how old they are, they never stop being our precious 'little' one. You worry about them for the rest of your life.


I tell mine - I don't think of you as a baby, but I worry because I knew you when you WERE a baby, sweet and innocent. The image is still there and all the years in between.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so nice, LL. It was too long, and I now renew my pledge to produce shorter posts. November 24, 2014.


Keep your stories coming. Do not shorten.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Letting the Light Shine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Keep your stories coming. Do not shorten.


Amen to that!!
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I did some research online about the fragrance oils added to the paint cans. This is the only thing I could find. I hope it helps
http://www.nstperfume.com/2009/04/03/paint-scentsations-scent-your-walls/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So I see Chuck Hagel the Defence Secretary has resigned. No great loss there as he was so anti semitic that it had no place in our military.
I doubt if his replacement will be much better under this administration though.
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/25/us/hagel-said-to-be-stepping-down-as-defense-chief-under-pressure.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A friend sent a copy of this poem; her Mom has dementia. And the damaged areas of my Dad's brain keep growing.

Crabby Old Lady

What do you see nurses? .. .. .. What do you see?
What are you thinking .. .. .. when you're looking at me?
A crabby old lady .. .. .. not very wise,
Uncertain of habit .. .. .. with faraway eyes?

Who dribbles her food .. .. .. and makes no reply.
When you say in a loud voice .. .. .. 'I do wish you'd try!'
Who seems not to notice .. .. .. the things that you do.
And forever is losing .. .. .. A sock or shoe?

Who, resisting or not .. .. .. lets you do as you will,
With bathing and feeding .. .. .. a long day to fill?
Is that what you're thinking? .. .. .. Is that what you see?
Then open your eyes, nurse .. .. .. you're not looking at me.

I'll tell you who I am .. .. .. As I sit here so still,
As I do at your bidding, .. .. .. as I eat at your will.
I'm a small girl of Ten .. .. .. with a father and mother,
Brothers and sisters .. .. .. who love one another.

A young girl of Sixteen .. .. .. with wings on her feet.
Dreaming that soon now .. .. .. a lover she'll meet.
A bride soon at Twenty .. .. .. my heart gives a leap.
Remembering, the vows .. .. .. that I promised to keep.

At Twenty-Five, now .. .. .. I have young of my own.
Who need me to guide .. .. .. a secure happy home.
A woman of Thirty .. .. .. My young now grown fast,
Bound to each other .. .. .. With ties that should last.

At Forty, my young sons .. .. .. have grown and are gone,
But my man is beside me .. .. .. to see I don't mourn.
At Fifty, once more, .. .. .. babies play 'round my knee,
Again, we know children .. .. .. My loved one and me.

Dark days are upon me .. .. .. my husband's now dead.
I look at the future .. .. .. and shudder with dread.
For my young are all rearing .. .. .. young of their own.
And I think of the years .. .. .. and the love that I've known.

I'm now an old woman .. .. .. and nature is cruel.
'Tis jest to make old age .. .. .. look like a fool.
The body, it crumbles .. .. .. grace and vigor depart.
There is now a stone .. .. .. where I once had a heart.

But inside this old carcass .. .. .. a young girl still dwells,
And now and again .. .. .. my battered heart swells.
I remember the joys .. .. .. I remember the pain.
And I'm loving and living .. .. .. life over again.

I think of the years, all too few .. .. .. gone too fast.
And accept the stark fact .. .. .. that nothing can last.
So open your eyes, people .. .. .. open and see.
Not a crabby old woman .. .. .. look closer .. .. .. see ME!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Love it! So true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend sent a copy of this poem; her Mom has dementia. And the damaged areas of my Dad's brain keep growing.
> 
> Crabby Old Lady
> 
> ...


This is so good. I've seen it before - glad it's still around. It gives you something to think about.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Keep your stories coming. Do not shorten.


Thanks, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Amen to that!!
> :thumbup:


Thanks, WendyBee.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is so good. I've seen it before - glad it's still around. It gives you something to think about.


Same here. I`ve always loved it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend sent a copy of this poem; her Mom has dementia. And the damaged areas of my Dad's brain keep growing.
> 
> Crabby Old Lady
> 
> ...


So apropos, but MIL is not crabby. Thanks. I will copy and post it on the fridge.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

KC, I am making your cranberry salad. Will let you know how family likes it. Also offered will be the normal jellied cranberry sauce, our regular standby.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So I see Chuck Hagel the Defence Secretary has resigned. No great loss there as he was so anti semitic that it had no place in our military.
> I doubt if his replacement will be much better under this administration though.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/25/us/hagel-said-to-be-stepping-down-as-defense-chief-under-pressure.html


I heard about it first thing this morning. But I never heard that he was anti Semitic, honestly. I been hearing all day that he did not resign but was fired because he opposed Obama regarding ISIS. I have never heard of an administration that had so many people bail on a president. Hegal was no new face on the Hill, and was only on the job around a year. Why are so many resigning?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://shop.bushpresidentialcenter.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=GWBPC14-Mockingbird

Just ordered mine and a signed book


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

No indictment

Prosecutor slams social media and the media

Now off to reset my DVR. Wonder if since it is not a sweep week wonder if my shows will be delayed?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wonderful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No indictment
> 
> Prosecutor slams social media and the media
> 
> Now off to reset my DVR. Wonder if since it is not a sweep week wonder if my shows will be delayed?


MO is the 'Show me state' for a reason.  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wonderful!


They are not happy about it tho. Burning everything down in LA. So sad.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are not happy about it tho. Burning everything down in LA. So sad.


Yes, it is sad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I heard about it first thing this morning. But I never heard that he was anti Semitic, honestly. I been hearing all day that he did not resign but was fired because he opposed Obama regarding ISIS. I have never heard of an administration that had so many people bail on a president. Hegal was no new face on the Hill, and was only on the job around a year. Why are so many resigning?


lovethelake
say what? Just woke up?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone!

I bring you an important message...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

And some Gloria Goblet "I Will Survive"...!

http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

A Blessed Thanksgiving to all:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Watched the misbehavior in Ferguson and other large cities last night. Wonder why the governor didn't outlaw violent protests prior to the release of the grand jury finding? I think they should have told them to go home and stay off the streets. Anyone on the streets, who is not a law enforcement official, risks arrest. Those arrested should be liable for damages to the community even if they didn't directly cause the damage. If they arrested 100 and 1 million in damages occurred, they'd incur a debt of $10,000 each. If they couldn't pay it, they should be forced to do community service hours at $10 per hour until their debt is paid or go to jail for 2 years.

Currently, there is no cost for misbehavior. I believe in the right to peaceful protest. Too bad that the bad actors in Ferguson don't believe in it. Only by making them responsible for their actions will make them think. But then, they seem an ignorant bunch of thugs. They don't know how a grand jury works, they are willing to rob, lie, and destroy their own community. I say shut down all businesses in that Ferguson community. Let them do without their beauty shops, their fast food restaurants, their liquor stores, and their cash now banking for a long time. If I were a business person in that community, I wouldn't rebuild and reopen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I bring you an important message...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Remember, no matter how bad your day is going, at least you're not in a fence being laughed at by a cow.


I wonder how the horse managed to get in that position? Poor thing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A Blessed Thanksgiving to all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Watched the misbehavior in Ferguson and other large cities last night. Wonder why the governor didn't outlaw violent protests prior to the release of the grand jury finding? I think they should have told them to go home and stay off the streets. Anyone on the streets, who is not a law enforcement official, risks arrest. Those arrested should be liable for damages to the community even if they didn't directly cause the damage. If they arrested 100 and 1 million in damages occurred, they'd incur a debt of $10,000 each. If they couldn't pay it, they should be forced to do community service hours at $10 per hour until their debt is paid or go to jail for 2 years.
> 
> Currently, there is no cost for misbehavior. I believe in the right to peaceful protest. Too bad that the bad actors in Ferguson don't believe in it. Only by making them responsible for their actions will make them think. But then, they seem an ignorant bunch of thugs. They don't know how a grand jury works, they are willing to rob, lie, and destroy their own community. I say shut down all businesses in that Ferguson community. Let them do without their beauty shops, their fast food restaurants, their liquor stores, and their cash now banking for a long time. If I were a business person in that community, I wouldn't rebuild and reopen.


It's a mess. I think there would have been this kind of reaction either way - just like the "fans" who turn cars over and set fires to celebrate a big win. Too bad they just let it continue. Those who suffer are the business owners. Maybe a curfew would have been better. This violence serves no useful purpose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A Blessed Thanksgiving to all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Watched the misbehavior in Ferguson and other large cities last night. Wonder why the governor didn't outlaw violent protests prior to the release of the grand jury finding? I think they should have told them to go home and stay off the streets. Anyone on the streets, who is not a law enforcement official, risks arrest. Those arrested should be liable for damages to the community even if they didn't directly cause the damage. If they arrested 100 and 1 million in damages occurred, they'd incur a debt of $10,000 each. If they couldn't pay it, they should be forced to do community service hours at $10 per hour until their debt is paid or go to jail for 2 years.
> 
> Currently, there is no cost for misbehavior. I believe in the right to peaceful protest. Too bad that the bad actors in Ferguson don't believe in it. Only by making them responsible for their actions will make them think. But then, they seem an ignorant bunch of thugs. They don't know how a grand jury works, they are willing to rob, lie, and destroy their own community. I say shut down all businesses in that Ferguson community. Let them do without their beauty shops, their fast food restaurants, their liquor stores, and their cash now banking for a long time. If I were a business person in that community, I wouldn't rebuild and reopen.


You are right! I saw an article that the same thing happened in St. Louis in '62. History repeating itself again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I wonder how the horse managed to get in that position? Poor thing!


He was probably kicking at the laughing cow. :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone. I was so horrified at the total destruction in MO last night.
I feel so bad for the residents and business owners who lost their livelihoods last night. Most of the rioters were out of towners.
There was one business owner I really felt bad for. She had a bakery that was looted, and then burnt to the ground. This lady worked hard selling her baked goods at flea markets to save up enough money to buy a store, and this is how how her years of hard work was rewarded. If there is a fund for her to start again I`d like to donate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey can you all post a little louder? I can't hear you.

What a day yesterday. I found out I am deaf in both ears. 

Not to worry as being in my 60's and knowing God had this planned. Don't mind at all. 

Funny thing they have earring aide that have a remote control to have volume go up and down.

Audio and I agreed not the best thing to have. Why because I can't even find my glasses at times could you imagine me losing remote and have it set at full blast. Oh my gosh wouldn't that be a hoot.

Then on way home had sleet and snow and rush hour in Madison. You have not lived until you go through line of cars going slow. Plus car in front of us one of those tiny cars and with stop and go kept fish tailing. Felt so sorry for them. But we got home in one peice and stayed inside for rest of night. Hope little car made it home safely.

Didn't have to shovel today love of my life up earlier than me and did the job. 

Worst news besst friend died, her daughter called me and we cried together.

But oh my Bunny, my friend what memories she left me. She was the one who when we got lost used her southern accent with truck having Wisconsin licene plates.

We skinny dip together thats right. We changed sign that went to lake and had a women shout at us. You two kids stop that. We were in our 30's such a hoot. 
She was one of the ones who sat around table with other friends sloving all the world problem. With our kids still babies. She was the one when my son got into bees nest and we were down here looking for new home. She took my son to hospital and with that kept praying over him as he kept stopping breathing. She got him safely there. So when we got home he was running halls of hospital like nothing happen. She was the one who came and took care of us all when we had a bad car accident. She is the one who I will always remember in my heart. She was a believer in Christ and heaven, she is safe now and happy. I on the other hand morn her and cry with one of her daughters that called me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so nice, LL. It was too long, and I now renew my pledge to produce shorter posts. November 24, 2014.


Ah don't do that just post longer and please post louder. I love long post, that what I do. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I bring you an important message...


ha ha I go for about 30 . Too funny but like the idea.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey can you all post a little louder? I can't hear you.
> 
> What a day yesterday. I found out I am deaf in both ears.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear of you losing one of your friends. Go ahead and cry all you want too. God will put them in His bottle. Love you Yarnie.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Watched the misbehavior in Ferguson and other large cities last night. Wonder why the governor didn't outlaw violent protests prior to the release of the grand jury finding? I think they should have told them to go home and stay off the streets. Anyone on the streets, who is not a law enforcement official, risks arrest. Those arrested should be liable for damages to the community even if they didn't directly cause the damage. If they arrested 100 and 1 million in damages occurred, they'd incur a debt of $10,000 each. If they couldn't pay it, they should be forced to do community service hours at $10 per hour until their debt is paid or go to jail for 2 years.
> 
> Currently, there is no cost for misbehavior. I believe in the right to peaceful protest. Too bad that the bad actors in Ferguson don't believe in it. Only by making them responsible for their actions will make them think. But then, they seem an ignorant bunch of thugs. They don't know how a grand jury works, they are willing to rob, lie, and destroy their own community. I say shut down all businesses in that Ferguson community. Let them do without their beauty shops, their fast food restaurants, their liquor stores, and their cash now banking for a long time. If I were a business person in that community, I wouldn't rebuild and reopen.


Saw that too. What I keep thinking is the purpose for that. Its doesn't solve anything. But hurt more business and people.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey can you all post a little louder? I can't hear you.
> 
> What a day yesterday. I found out I am deaf in both ears.
> 
> ...


Yarnie I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved best friend Bunny. She seemed like a best friend every one of us should have in their lives. What a wonderful lady.
God Speed Bunny, you touched so many lives, and you will be in their hearts forever.
♥♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry to hear of you losing one of your friends. Go ahead and cry all you want too. God will put them in His bottle. Love you Yarnie.♥


Oh I am but can't let it stop life and being silly helps to remember that we both were silly and had such joy and fun in life. That's the way I will remember her.

Cry and laugh that is a must for me right now. I mean really women in their late 30's skinny dipping . Why because we could.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A Blessed Thanksgiving to all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow...lots of intense events this past week.

CB...hope your guys are over the road rage event. That must have been very scary, for all of you!

WB...and your son too! He definitely had an angel at the wheel!

Yarnie...so sorry that you've lost your friend. It sounds like she was a friend of the heart, a blessing in many ways...and lots of fun too!

LL...hoping all your boo-boos heal quickly and completely.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Wow...lots of intense events this past week.
> 
> CB...hope your guys are over the road rage event. That must have been very scary, for all of you!
> 
> ...


It is healing. Must begin exercises. They hurt! Thank you for remembering me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Wow...lots of intense events this past week.
> 
> CB...hope your guys are over the road rage event. That must have been very scary, for all of you!
> 
> ...


Yes, Yarnie. I am so sorry you lost your friend. A good friend is hard to find.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are not happy about it tho. Burning everything down in LA. So sad.


Do you mean Louisiana or Los Angeles?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right! I saw an article that the same thing happened in St. Louis in '62. History repeating itself again.


I lived in Los Angeles & worked in downtown L.A. in August, 1965. The Watts Riots were 6 days - Aug. 11-17, 1965 - of racially fueled violence.
36 deaths
1,032 injuries
3438 arrests
$40 million in property damage

We had many Afro/American employees working in our company. Many of them lived in Watts. The entire Watts area was closed off - barricaded - could not enter nor leave Watts. This was a very difficult situation for these employees as they could not get to work. One of the ladies I worked with who was Afro/American had a son who owned his own tractor/trailer to haul goods. This was his business. All those 6 days he sat in a lawnchair in front of his truck with a rifle on his lap & he told his mom "I don't care if someone's black or white, if they try to burn my truck I'll shoot & kill them."

The rioters were breaking & entering stores - stealing food - clothing - appliances - TV's - anything they could carry away.
You could buy a TV pretty cheap then.

My DH worked in a grocery distribution warehouse that was quite near Watts & the company had armed guards atop the roof of the warehouse equipped with rifles & were going to shoot anyone who attempted to break in & steal grocery items.

My DH's best friend was a L.A. City Cop. He was crouched behind a large U.S. mailbox for 3 days & could not "escape." There were rioters on rooftops with rifles & every time he tried to get away he was shot at. News' helicopters would show him crouched behind the mailbox on the local news. He just could not get away. His photo was on the cover of Life magazine. He was married with 2 small children & his wife would see the news footage of him crouched behind the mailbox & being shot at. My DH went to their house & stayed with her the entire time the friend was being shot at.

Seeing the Ferguson rioting brings back many memories - none of them good. It was awful for the people who lived & worked in Watts. Their stores were destroyed - their jobs destroyed. The National Guard sent troops & tanks to Watts to quell the riots. Wonder if this will happen in Ferguson?

There was a continuous line of over 100 miles on the Pacific Coast Highway consisting of National Guard troops/trucks leading into L.A./Watts. I know 'cause I was driving home to L.A. & what should have taken 1-1/2 hours to drive home took 6 hours.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Do you mean Louisiana or Los Angeles?


Los Angeles last night. Oakland too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am but can't let it stop life and being silly helps to remember that we both were silly and had such joy and fun in life. That's the way I will remember her.
> 
> Cry and laugh that is a must for me right now. I mean really women in their late 30's skinny dipping . Why because we could.


Here is a song for you.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this guy.http://www.facebook.com/foxandfriends/photos/a.113848842036054.27704.111938618893743/748886885198910/?type=1&theater Kevin Jackson.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this guy.http://www.facebook.com/foxandfriends/photos/a.113848842036054.27704.111938618893743/748886885198910/?type=1&theater Kevin Jackson.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> And some Gloria Goblet "I Will Survive"...!
> 
> http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf


 :lol: Enjoy the feast!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A Blessed Thanksgiving to all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's a mess. I think there would have been this kind of reaction either way - just like the "fans" who turn cars over and set fires to celebrate a big win. Too bad they just let it continue. Those who suffer are the business owners. Maybe a curfew would have been better. This violence serves no useful purpose.


I agree with you Bonnie. I think there are "agitators" who deliberately go to communities where something controversial is happening and get mob violence going.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey can you all post a little louder? I can't hear you.
> 
> What a day yesterday. I found out I am deaf in both ears.
> 
> ...


Oh Yarnie, I'm so very sorry that you've lost such a good friend. Even when you know she is safe and happy with our Lord you will miss her when you've shared so much. But I'm glad you and her daughter can comfort each other with so many memories.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey can you all post a little louder? I can't hear you.
> 
> What a day yesterday. I found out I am deaf in both ears.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry Yarnie. It is heartbreaking to lose a good friend. God bless Bunny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301597-1.html
> 
> Beautiful Faux Stained Glass
> 
> Looks like the real thing.


Yes it does. I really like the flowers with the tree limb.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey can you all post a little louder? I can't hear you.
> 
> What a day yesterday. I found out I am deaf in both ears.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I'm so sorry about your friend. That's such a loss - but so many good memories. I know even those are hard now. So sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is healing. Must begin exercises. They hurt! Thank you for remembering me.


LL, did you see the dr on Monday? I wasn't on yesterday - Sarah here all day, and celebrating her mom's birthday at dinner.
What did the dr say? I see you're exercising. Was the pain just tightened muscles? I'm glad it's healing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LL, did you see the dr on Monday? I wasn't on yesterday - Sarah here all day, and celebrating her mom's birthday at dinner.
> What did the dr say? I see you're exercising. Was the pain just tightened muscles? I'm glad it's healing.


Thank you, Bon. Yes, saw him. He said that I must start moving my ankle. If it does not do what it is supposed to do (he gave me exercises) after I do exercises, I must have PT. He said it is going to take 6-9 months for all the swelling to go down. I am certainly improving. The worst exercise is "gas pedal" - where you move your foot like you are stepping on the gas pedal in your car. It is extremely painful - so that is the movement I must focus on. Must see him in a month.

Thank you for asking and caring!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Bon. Yes, saw him. He said that I must start moving my ankle. If it does not do what it is supposed to do (he gave me exercises) after I do exercises, I must have PT. He said it is going to take 6-9 months for all the swelling to go down. I am certainly improving. The worst exercise is "gas pedal" - where you move your foot like you are stepping on the gas pedal in your car. It is extremely painful - so that is the movement I must focus on. Must see him in a month.
> 
> Thank you for asking and caring!


You're surely welcome! I was worried about your new pain. It sounds like it's going to take time but will be fine. I'm glad you saw the doctor.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're surely welcome! I was worried about your new pain. It sounds like it's going to take time but will be fine. I'm glad you saw the doctor.


He took more xrays. He took a special xray of the new pain I had. There was no breakage, so I am ok. Just one break - thank goodness.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Protests in Atlanta last night. I could hardly believe it. The city is run by an African-American mayor, mainly African-American city council and police force. You seldom hear anything of racial tension here. 

And now - this. Very discouraging. We had come so far and done so much to help, with quotas and programs and the whole civil rights movement - such hard times back then.

It has changed for the better since I was a child. 

ABout 25 years ago, my daughter and I watched a movie. There was ONE African-American in a major role. She was talking about one of the actors, and when I asked her who she meant, she said "the funny one." Not the black one, she didn't even notice.

In my area outside the city, same way. When I taught, the last two years my class was almost all African-American, and the parents were great. People were getting along well. 

And now - this. More racial division than ever. 

The worst part- the very people who worked in the civil rights movement are some of the ones fomenting this violence. Sharpton is the worst. And there are others encouraging this division. These people are not helping African-Americans - they are EXPLOITING them all over again for their own purposed!!
I thought inciting to riot was a crime. I guess not.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Poor Lucy. There is never a good time to break your ankle.....but at holiday time it seems so much more inconvenient.
On the plus side you will get lots of help Thanksgiving and put your feet up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Poor Lucy. There is never a good time to break your ankle.....but at holiday time it seems so much more inconvenient.
> On the plus side you will get lots of help Thanksgiving and put your feet up.


Help? WendyBee - I wish.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We`re having our Thanksgiving today instead of tomorrow.
There`s not much food in the house til hubby gets his Navy pension on the 1st, so I decided to cook the turkey today instead and eat the leftovers for the next few days.
I was literally staggering under the weight of that turkey putting it in the oven.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We`re having our Thanksgiving today instead of tomorrow.
> There`s not much food in the house til hubby gets his Navy pension on the 1st, so I decided to cook the turkey today instead and eat the leftovers for the next few days.
> I was literally staggering under the weight of that turkey putting it in the oven.


Happy Thanksgiving, Wendy Bee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We`re having our Thanksgiving today instead of tomorrow.
> There`s not much food in the house til hubby gets his Navy pension on the 1st, so I decided to cook the turkey today instead and eat the leftovers for the next few days.
> I was literally staggering under the weight of that turkey putting it in the oven.


I believe it! I didn't know you could get a turkey that big!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just this morning, Eric Holder assured us that even though he's leaving office, his investigation into the policeman and the entire department in Furgeson will go on. I believe his words were, "I will not let up."

Meaning "I will get someone for something!" It sounds like a vendetta, certainly a threat. He certainly didn't treat my little town fairly when he "investigated" us. 

What kind of people do we have in government? Why are we voting them in? The police in Ferguson are so afraid of "something" (the govt) that they stood back and watched while people looted, threw molotov cocktails, set fire to cars and buildings. STOOD BY AND WATCHED! The National Guard, which had been called in, was ordered to do nothing. NOTHING.

Please tell me who is running this asylum?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just this morning, Eric Holder assured us that even though he's leaving office, his investigation into the policeman and the entire department in Furgeson will go on. I believe his words were, "I will not let up."
> 
> Meaning "I will get someone for something!" It sounds like a vendetta, certainly a threat. He certainly didn't treat my little town fairly when he "investigated" us.
> 
> ...


Not Obama - that's for sure.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Protests in Atlanta last night. I could hardly believe it. The city is run by an African-American mayor, mainly African-American city council and police force. You seldom hear anything of racial tension here.
> 
> And now - this. Very discouraging. We had come so far and done so much to help, with quotas and programs and the whole civil rights movement - such hard times back then.
> 
> ...


Amen Bon
I thought racial tensions would be a thing of the past under this administration. But tensions now are worse than ever.
Al Sharpton, Eric Holder are an absolute disgrace. They`re whipping the crowds up into a frenzy. And Obama isn`t doing much to ease those tensions. Instead he`s scolding the police force. I believe it was him who told the MO Governor Nixon to get the National Guard to stand down on Tuesday night. 
Just found this, that confirms my suspicions. http://therightscoop.com/missouri-lt-gov-suspects-that-obamaholder-told-gov-nixon-to-keep-national-guard-out-of-ferguson/

The saddest part of all is that most of the businesses that were destroyed were African American business owners. I would guess that the majority of the rioters weren`t even Ferguson residents.....or even MO residents come to that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


I made your cream cheese pumpkin pie yesterday. I made 2 and we ate one of them last night. It was so smooth. Thanks for the recipe. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your DH.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I made you cream cheese pumpkin pie yesterday. I made 2 and we ate one of them last night. It was so smooth. Thanks for the recipe. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your DH.♥


Same to you, CB. I don't think I gave you that recipe, though. Do you know where I can find it on the site?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Bon. Yes, saw him. He said that I must start moving my ankle. If it does not do what it is supposed to do (he gave me exercises) after I do exercises, I must have PT. He said it is going to take 6-9 months for all the swelling to go down. I am certainly improving. The worst exercise is "gas pedal" - where you move your foot like you are stepping on the gas pedal in your car. It is extremely painful - so that is the movement I must focus on. Must see him in a month.
> 
> Thank you for asking and caring!


I am glad you didn't have another break. I think it is called transferred pain when you feel pain in another location. Dh has it with his hips. He has a foot pedal to use on the left side of the floor board. Maybe you look into that. He has no problem using it with his left foot. He lost his right leg so he can still drive. I am glad you are having PT. It is painful but worth it to recover properly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We`re having our Thanksgiving today instead of tomorrow.
> There`s not much food in the house til hubby gets his Navy pension on the 1st, so I decided to cook the turkey today instead and eat the leftovers for the next few days.
> I was literally staggering under the weight of that turkey putting it in the oven.


I am surprised you got fit it into your oven. Mine is 16 lbs. Not too big but seems heavy frozen. I had to take it out of the fridge yesterday to put in water because it was still frozen. I will put it in the cooler tonight to brine. Do you use 1 cup of krosher salt and half cup of brown sugar in your brine? Enjoy your today's feast.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you didn't have another break. I think it is called transferred pain when you feel pain in another location. Dh has it with his hips. He has a foot pedal to use on the left side of the floor board. Maybe you look into that. He has no problem using it with his left foot. He lost his right leg so he can still drive. I am glad you are having PT. It is painful but worth it to recover properly.


Am not having PT yet. That is to be determined. Thank you, CB. Glad to know your husband is doing well and doing the driving!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just this morning, Eric Holder assured us that even though he's leaving office, his investigation into the policeman and the entire department in Furgeson will go on. I believe his words were, "I will not let up."
> 
> Meaning "I will get someone for something!" It sounds like a vendetta, certainly a threat. He certainly didn't treat my little town fairly when he "investigated" us.
> 
> ...


It could have all been stopped if o had answered the phone to give the go ahead with the National Guard. Sounds a little like Bengzhai. You know who is running the asylum.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Amen Bon
> I thought racial tensions would be a thing of the past under this administration. But tensions now are worse than ever.
> Al Sharpton, Eric Holder are an absolute disgrace. They`re whipping the crowds up into a frenzy. And Obama isn`t doing much to ease those tensions. Instead he`s scolding the police force. I believe it was him who told the MO Governor Nixon to get the National Guard to stand down on Tuesday night.
> Just found this, that confirms my suspicions. http://therightscoop.com/missouri-lt-gov-suspects-that-obamaholder-told-gov-nixon-to-keep-national-guard-out-of-ferguson/
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Bon. Yes, saw him. He said that I must start moving my ankle. If it does not do what it is supposed to do (he gave me exercises) after I do exercises, I must have PT. He said it is going to take 6-9 months for all the swelling to go down. I am certainly improving. The worst exercise is "gas pedal" - where you move your foot like you are stepping on the gas pedal in your car. It is extremely painful - so that is the movement I must focus on. Must see him in a month.
> 
> Thank you for asking and caring!


I'm glad to hear you can start exercising and building up the strength in your ankle LL -- just sorry that it's a long and painful process.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad to hear you can start exercising and building up the strength in your ankle LL -- just sorry that it's a long and painful process.


Thank you WCK!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you, CB. I don't think I gave you that recipe, though. Do you know where I can find it on the site?


I think this is where I found it. I had it bookmarked. I thought it was you. May have been someone else.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Watched the misbehavior in Ferguson and other large cities last night. Wonder why the governor didn't outlaw violent protests prior to the release of the grand jury finding? I think they should have told them to go home and stay off the streets. Anyone on the streets, who is not a law enforcement official, risks arrest. Those arrested should be liable for damages to the community even if they didn't directly cause the damage. If they arrested 100 and 1 million in damages occurred, they'd incur a debt of $10,000 each. If they couldn't pay it, they should be forced to do community service hours at $10 per hour until their debt is paid or go to jail for 2 years.
> 
> Currently, there is no cost for misbehavior. I believe in the right to peaceful protest. Too bad that the bad actors in Ferguson don't believe in it. Only by making them responsible for their actions will make them think. But then, they seem an ignorant bunch of thugs. They don't know how a grand jury works, they are willing to rob, lie, and destroy their own community. I say shut down all businesses in that Ferguson community. Let them do without their beauty shops, their fast food restaurants, their liquor stores, and their cash now banking for a long time. If I were a business person in that community, I wouldn't rebuild and reopen.


I don't think the ones doing the destroying and looting were from Ferguson. I think they were outsiders paid to do the damage and whatever they could loot was just icing on the cake. I think Holder should use his time wisely and catch these criminals, rather than spend it on attempting to prove Brown's civil rights were violated.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Protests in Atlanta last night. I could hardly believe it. The city is run by an African-American mayor, mainly African-American city council and police force. You seldom hear anything of racial tension here.
> 
> And now - this. Very discouraging. We had come so far and done so much to help, with quotas and programs and the whole civil rights movement - such hard times back then.
> 
> ...


It is very discouraging Bonnie. I think the rabble-rousers were prepared to fire people up for violence whatever the outcome from the grand jury.

There were also rallies in some Canadian cities and white people were told to stay away or stay in the background. I think a lot of people are using this case to push their own agendas and race just a tool to get there. Emphasizing division is always going to make the problems worse.

Not only has the anger and distrust in Ferguson grown, but now many business and property owners have to deal with the fallout from the violence and it's going to hurt the local community.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey can you all post a little louder? I can't hear you.
> 
> What a day yesterday. I found out I am deaf in both ears.
> 
> ...


Yarnie I am so sorry for your loss. She was a great friend and she also picked a great friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We`re having our Thanksgiving today instead of tomorrow.
> There`s not much food in the house til hubby gets his Navy pension on the 1st, so I decided to cook the turkey today instead and eat the leftovers for the next few days.
> I was literally staggering under the weight of that turkey putting it in the oven.


Happy Thanksgiving Wendy!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Happy Thanksgiving to you, LL, and all my KP friends. I have stuffing in the oven, cranberry jello salad in the refrigerator, rolls picked up from the bakery, and only need to prepare a casserole of the Make-ahead Mashed Potatoes . Then, I need to get ready for a basketball game tonight (grandson's first game). Busy day, but nearly done with the work part.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just this morning, Eric Holder assured us that even though he's leaving office, his investigation into the policeman and the entire department in Furgeson will go on. I believe his words were, "I will not let up."
> 
> Meaning "I will get someone for something!" It sounds like a vendetta, certainly a threat. He certainly didn't treat my little town fairly when he "investigated" us.
> 
> ...


Holder is only concerned with getting some kind of conviction on Brown's civil rights being violated - in Holder's view. He doesn't care about the protesters breaking numerous laws. He'll let that slide. What's important to him is convicting Wilson on civil rights charges.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It is very discouraging Bonnie. I think the rabble-rousers were prepared to fire people up for violence whatever the outcome from the grand jury.
> 
> There were also rallies in some Canadian cities and white people were told to stay away or stay in the background. I think a lot of people are using this case to push their own agendas and race just a tool to get there. Emphasizing division is always going to make the problems worse.
> 
> Not only has the anger and distrust in Ferguson grown, but now many business and property owners have to deal with the fallout from the violence and it's going to hurt the local community.


All Bible prophesy indicates racial wars in the end times. The Bible says there are many anti-Christs. Not Satan. Just those who work in his interest. Obama and Holder are certainly in that category. They want this violence for their own purposes. So do many civil rights activists. It is a way for them to increase their own self-worth and fill their pockets. They want chaos, and so does Satan. I am thankful I don't live in Ferguson or Chicago, or New York. I am thankful that I respect the law unlike the fomenters of this violence. I know the leaders who are exhibiting such callous ideological stands will not prevail. They are misjudging the American people, who won't tolerate their positions.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This quote by Malcolm X, "by any means necessary," was found on another thread. Does it describe Holder and Obama?


I believe Obama uses it quite often.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think this is where I found it. I had it bookmarked. I thought it was you. May have been someone else.


Where?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you, LL, and all my KP friends. I have stuffing in the oven, cranberry jello salad in the refrigerator, rolls picked up from the bakery, and only need to prepare a casserole of the Make-ahead Mashed Potatoes . Then, I need to get ready for a basketball game tonight (grandson's first game). Busy day, but nearly done with the work part.


Enjoy, KC. I'm on my way!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> All Bible prophesy indicates racial wars in the end times. The Bible says there are many anti-Christs. Not Satan. Just those who work in his interest. Obama and Holder are certainly in that category. They want this violence for their own purposes. So do many civil rights activists. It is a way for them to increase their own self-worth and fill their pockets. They want chaos, and so does Satan. I am thankful I don't live in Ferguson or Chicago, or New York. I am thankful that I respect the law unlike the fomenters of this violence. I know the leaders who are exhibiting such callous ideological stands will not prevail. They are misjudging the American people, who won't tolerate their positions.


I'm with you, KC. :thumbup: 
Busy prepping food for tomorrow. Made your cranberry relish salad. Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am surprised you got fit it into your oven. Mine is 16 lbs. Not too big but seems heavy frozen. I had to take it out of the fridge yesterday to put in water because it was still frozen. I will put it in the cooler tonight to brine. Do you use 1 cup of krosher salt and half cup of brown sugar in your brine? Enjoy your today's feast.


For a 16 pounder I`d use 1 and a 1/4 cups kosher salt and 3/4 cup sugar. (white or brown Stir til dissolved. Add ice cubes to the water. Brine for about 6 hours, rinse turkey. Then place in fresh cold water for another 6 hours.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah don't do that just post longer and please post louder. I love long post, that what I do. :thumbup:


We do have that in common, Yarnie. I'd like to do mine the way you do - easier to read - but too hard to do all those different comments at once. My brain is older than yours. I left the sixties last year. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I lived in Los Angeles & worked in downtown L.A. in August, 1965. The Watts Riots were 6 days - Aug. 11-17, 1965 - of racially fueled violence.
> 36 deaths
> 1,032 injuries
> 3438 arrests
> ...


It was terrible to watch - must have been just awful to experience that in your city.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He took more xrays. He took a special xray of the new pain I had. There was no breakage, so I am ok. Just one break - thank goodness.


Yes, indeed. Something else to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We`re having our Thanksgiving today instead of tomorrow.
> There`s not much food in the house til hubby gets his Navy pension on the 1st, so I decided to cook the turkey today instead and eat the leftovers for the next few days.
> I was literally staggering under the weight of that turkey putting it in the oven.


We've done the same thing at times. Sometimes we can't have everybody here on Thanksgiving so we do it on the weekend - or whenever we can! It's always a good day for Thanksgiving - and for thanks giving!!

I hope you're having a lovely day! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Amen Bon
> I thought racial tensions would be a thing of the past under this administration. But tensions now are worse than ever.
> Al Sharpton, Eric Holder are an absolute disgrace. They`re whipping the crowds up into a frenzy. And Obama isn`t doing much to ease those tensions. Instead he`s scolding the police force. I believe it was him who told the MO Governor Nixon to get the National Guard to stand down on Tuesday night.
> Just found this, that confirms my suspicions. http://therightscoop.com/missouri-lt-gov-suspects-that-obamaholder-told-gov-nixon-to-keep-national-guard-out-of-ferguson/
> ...


I saw this interview - was surprised and glad the Lt. Gov. spoke out. That took guts.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A Blessed Thanksgiving to all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, indeed. Something else to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 6 years ago, they were full of big promises, it seems they promised just to get in to cause the havoc. It seems most of what they promised, they have done just the opposite. Then they seem to try to do the most damage possible to our Country.
> 
> Remember: no tax dollars for abortions, now they want everyone to pay or be fined; illegals will have no benefits, now HHS want the illegals to sign up for Obamacare, and they will get Social Security and Medicare. I know there are many, many more.


Yes. It does seem they're determined to turn this country into something never intended - an abomination. Who does he think he is? He's just one stinkin' little person shoving this down the throats of the rest of us. Too much power in the Executive Branch. That needs to change.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It could have all been stopped if o had answered the phone to give the go ahead with the National Guard. Sounds a little like Bengzhai. You know who is running the asylum.


Yes, I do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It is very discouraging Bonnie. I think the rabble-rousers were prepared to fire people up for violence whatever the outcome from the grand jury.
> 
> There were also rallies in some Canadian cities and white people were told to stay away or stay in the background. I think a lot of people are using this case to push their own agendas and race just a tool to get there. Emphasizing division is always going to make the problems worse.
> 
> Not only has the anger and distrust in Ferguson grown, but now many business and property owners have to deal with the fallout from the violence and it's going to hurt the local community.


It's even more terrible that its spread its filthy slimy tentacles into Canada. I am sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Holder is only concerned with getting some kind of conviction on Brown's civil rights being violated - in Holder's view. He doesn't care about the protesters breaking numerous laws. He'll let that slide. What's important to him is convicting Wilson on civil rights charges.


I agree. How did we ever get such a blatant racist in such a high position.

I know.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. I was so horrified at the total destruction in MO last night.
> I feel so bad for the residents and business owners who lost their livelihoods last night. Most of the rioters were out of towners.
> There was one business owner I really felt bad for. She had a bakery that was looted, and then burnt to the ground. This lady worked hard selling her baked goods at flea markets to save up enough money to buy a store, and this is how how her years of hard work was rewarded. If there is a fund for her to start again I`d like to donate.


I heard on the radio that the owner of this former bakery, Natalie Dubois (?sp), is being helped to recoup her losses. A website has been set up where people can donate money for her to rebuild her business. So far, I think, she has over $110,000. in donations. Lots of Tea Party members are helping in this fund drive. Hope she can get back on her feet and start over. She is an innocent victim of this mob violence!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> All Bible prophesy indicates racial wars in the end times. The Bible says there are many anti-Christs. Not Satan. Just those who work in his interest. Obama and Holder are certainly in that category. They want this violence for their own purposes. So do many civil rights activists. It is a way for them to increase their own self-worth and fill their pockets. They want chaos, and so does Satan. I am thankful I don't live in Ferguson or Chicago, or New York. I am thankful that I respect the law unlike the fomenters of this violence. I know the leaders who are exhibiting such callous ideological stands will not prevail. They are misjudging the American people, who won't tolerate their positions.


I hope you're right, KC!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I heard on the radio that the owner of this former bakery, Natalie Dubois (?sp), is being helped to recoup her losses. A website has been set up where people can donate money for her to rebuild her business. So far, I think, she has over $110,000. in donations. Lots of Tea Party members are helping in this fund drive. Hope she can get back on her feet and start over. She is an innocent victim of this mob violence!


The Tea Party? The white racist old people? Who woulda thought. (Sarcasm intended.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey can you all post a little louder? I can't hear you.
> 
> What a day yesterday. I found out I am deaf in both ears.
> 
> ...


Hugs to you Yarnie in sympathy over losing your friend. So many memories, so much a part of your life and your family's life she was. I'm sure you were also a big part of her life and those memories will live on in her kids' lives. XXX♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Protests in Atlanta last night. I could hardly believe it. The city is run by an African-American mayor, mainly African-American city council and police force. You seldom hear anything of racial tension here.
> 
> And now - this. Very discouraging. We had come so far and done so much to help, with quotas and programs and the whole civil rights movement - such hard times back then.
> 
> ...


Heard something very interesting on the radio today. This 'melee' in Ferguson and other places, is really a power struggle in the dem party between the urban o faction and the Hillary/fauxcohantas faction. The o faction is flexing its muscle by showing how much 'mayhem' their 'knuckleheads' can create. 
The damage and destruction of private property is collateral damage in their progress to destroy our present system of law and justice.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Protests in Atlanta last night. I could hardly believe it. The city is run by an African-American mayor, mainly African-American city council and police force. You seldom hear anything of racial tension here.
> 
> And now - this. Very discouraging. We had come so far and done so much to help, with quotas and programs and the whole civil rights movement - such hard times back then.
> 
> ...


There are only two words I have for sharpton- Tawana Brawley! :thumbdown: :evil:
That's another case he was a central figure in where an innocent policeman's career was ruined by his and his protégé, T.Brawley's lies.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We`re having our Thanksgiving today instead of tomorrow.
> There`s not much food in the house til hubby gets his Navy pension on the 1st, so I decided to cook the turkey today instead and eat the leftovers for the next few days.
> I was literally staggering under the weight of that turkey putting it in the oven.


Wendy, hope your Thanksgiving dinner is delicious and filling. May you have lots of great leftovers to enjoy for the next few days. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Heard something very interesting on the radio today. This 'melee' in Ferguson and other places, is really a power struggle in the dem party between the urban o faction and the Hillary/fauxcohantas faction. The o faction is flexing its muscle by showing how much 'mayhem' their 'knuckleheads' can create.
> The damage and destruction of private property is collateral damage in their progress to destroy our present system of law and justice.


Nigel Innis, a civil rights leader, just said on Fox News that Ferguson riots are being fomented by the progressive movement to increase voting in 2016 by minorities, who didn't turn out in 2014 in the usual numbers. I think he's making sense. He says the Dem's are using the Brown incident for their own benefit. It seems so clear. That's all Obama cares about, keeping his progressive movement growing. He probably did ask Holder to put pressure on the Missouri governor not to have the National Guard (that the governor had called out) take action. Obama thinks he can micromanage ISIS. Why wouldn't he micromanage Ferguson? It makes total sense of the guard getting called out to just stand there. I am just so happy that a black civil rights leader sees that black communities are being sacrificed for Democratic votes. That 's progress in my book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

May all have a Blessed Thanksgiving and those who don't sorry. :wink: 

Also must add:

Merry Christmas

Happy New Year

Happy valentines Day

Blessed Easter

Sure I forgot some, but am ahead of the game, and If I forget I have covered some of them. :roll: ;-)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I heard on the radio that the owner of this former bakery, Natalie Dubois (?sp), is being helped to recoup her losses. A website has been set up where people can donate money for her to rebuild her business. So far, I think, she has over $110,000. in donations. Lots of Tea Party members are helping in this fund drive. Hope she can get back on her feet and start over. She is an innocent victim of this mob violence!


Here's the link if anyone wants to help Natalie DuBose restart her bakery in Ferguson...she's now over $140K! http://www.gofundme.com/nataliescakesnmore


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:



> It's even more terrible that its spread its filthy slimy tentacles into Canada. I am sorry.


We have terrorists roaming the streets of our major cities and we're all too polite to call it what it is!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The Tea Party? The white racist old people? Who woulda thought. (Sarcasm intended.)


You mean you like those white racist old people?? My gosh what are you thinking of? (yup carring on the sarcasm)

I mean those ones who just take food out of the mouths of babes, want people to starve, and of course want them to be homeless.(Sarcasm contiued)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We have terrorists roaming the streets of our major cities and we're all too polite to call it what it is!


I stop roaming cities as I am not polite enough to not call it what it is. Just plain and simple as nose on my face. They want to destory anything good. Why so they can claim racist white people who won't share their hard earned money with them.

ya know the ones who get off their duff and work and do with out if they don't have the money to pay for something. Or work their way up the ladder of life and have the nerve to become wealth and give to the charitys of this nation. I think they are called hard working caring Repulbican and indepentants.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I stop roaming cities as I am not polite enough to not call it what it is. Just plain and simple as nose on my face. They want to destory anything good. Why so they can claim racist white people who won't share their hard earned money with them.
> 
> ya know the ones who get off their duff and work and do with out if they don't have the money to pay for something. Or work their way up the ladder of life and have the nerve to become wealth and give to the charitys of this nation. I think they are called hard working caring Repulbican and indepentants.


You got that right, Yarnie!

What's next, "Be Kind to Your Mugger Week"....?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks all for your kindness it was very thoughtful of you.

Bunny and I both lived for the moment. We found joy in silly things. That is how I think of her and will see her again.

She is the one who lead me to Christ, so know we will be together again. I am blessed because of her in more ways then one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There are only two words I have for sharpton- Tawana Brawley! :thumbdown: :evil:
> That's another case he was a central figure in where an innocent policeman's career was ruined by his and his protégé, T.Brawley's lies.


Sounds right to me. Making money off the backs of his own people. 
After all the work Rev. King did, he is out with Jackson to destory it all in the name of money and celebrity.

Do wonder when they and the President, and Holder will get to doing the real job of stopping the violence in inner cities where there is crime against each other. When will Our President think to help and create jobs for those in the inner city and speak out against it and do something. He seems to care about the Latino's more then his own people who he made a promise to before elected.

Oh thats right he gave them more welfare and free phones. What a deal that is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You got that right, Yarnie!
> 
> What's next, "Be Kind to Your Mugger Week"....?


Oh laughing here.

Be Kind to your mugger week.

But the thought just cross my mind it could happen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry LL it was Wendy Bee who posted the Cream Cheese pumpkin pie. Thanks Wendy Bee the pie is good!
For all you cream cheese lovers, a pal of mine just sent me this recipe in an email.....

Pumpkin Cream Pie

For Pie:
4 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
1 (15-ounce) can pumpkin puree
1/3 cup heavy whipping cream
1/2 cup light brown sugar
1 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
3 large eggs
1 (9-inch) frozen pie crust shell, removed from foil tin and placed in glass pie pan

For Brown Sugar Whipped Cream:
1 cup heavy whipping cream
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice

Directions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F and arrange a rack in the bottom third of the oven.

In a medium bowl, combine the cream cheese, pumpkin puree, cream, brown sugar and pumpkin pie spice. Using electric hand mixer, add the eggs, 1 at a time incorporating completely between each addition.

Pour the filling into the pie shell and bake on a sheet tray until the filling is mostly set and the crust has browned, about 50 to 60 minutes.

The center will still look slightly loose. Remove from the oven and cool to room temperature.

For Whipped Cream:

In a chilled bowl, beat the heavy cream with a hand mixer until beginning to thicken. Add the brown sugar and pumpkin pie spice and continue to beat until soft peaks form. Spread the whipped cream over the pie and serve immediately or hold in the refrigerator for up to 2 hours before serving. .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> For a 16 pounder I`d use 1 and a 1/4 cups kosher salt and 3/4 cup sugar. (white or brown Stir til dissolved. Add ice cubes to the water. Brine for about 6 hours, rinse turkey. Then place in fresh cold water for another 6 hours.


Thanks I need to add more salt and sugar. I have never put in fresh water before. I just add the brine at night and then next day cook after I took it out of brine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I need to add more salt and sugar. I have never put in fresh water before. I just add the brine at night and then next day cook after I took it out of brine.


I never heard of brining turkeys. What is the reason for it? Does it thaw it out faster? Or is it just to add flavor to it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There are only two words I have for sharpton- Tawana Brawley! :thumbdown: :evil:
> That's another case he was a central figure in where an innocent policeman's career was ruined by his and his protégé, T.Brawley's lies.


Right! How can anyone believe anything this man says?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Heard something very interesting on the radio today. This 'melee' in Ferguson and other places, is really a power struggle in the dem party between the urban o faction and the Hillary/fauxcohantas faction. The o faction is flexing its muscle by showing how much 'mayhem' their 'knuckleheads' can create.
> The damage and destruction of private property is collateral damage in their progress to destroy our present system of law and justice.


I also heard they were in as much disarray as the Republicans. You heard Schumer?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Nigel Innis, a civil rights leader, just said on Fox News that Ferguson riots are being fomented by the progressive movement to increase voting in 2016 by minorities, who didn't turn out in 2014 in the usual numbers. I think he's making sense. He says the Dem's are using the Brown incident for their own benefit. It seems so clear. That's all Obama cares about, keeping his progressive movement growing. He probably did ask Holder to put pressure on the Missouri governor not to have the National Guard (that the governor had called out) take action. Obama thinks he can micromanage ISIS. Why wouldn't he micromanage Ferguson? It makes total sense of the guard getting called out to just stand there. I am just so happy that a black civil rights leader sees that black communities are being sacrificed for Democratic votes. That 's progress in my book.


I agree with everything you say. They are exploiting African-Americans - just as they exploit Hispanics by wanting them to come and do "the jobs no one else wants." That's frosts me every time I hear it. Using them for their own agenda - but that's the way they operate. And they believe the end justifies the means.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> May all have a Blessed Thanksgiving and those who don't sorry. :wink:
> 
> Also must add:
> 
> ...


Efficiency is your middle name! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You mean you like those white racist old people?? My gosh what are you thinking of? (yup carring on the sarcasm)
> 
> I mean those ones who just take food out of the mouths of babes, want people to starve, and of course want them to be homeless.(Sarcasm contiued)


Yeah - they're the ones! I LOVE those people. :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I also heard they were in as much disarray as the Republicans. You heard Schumer?


Yes trying to make people think he was against obamacare. Pretty hilarious and desperate if you ask me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry LL it was Wendy Bee who posted the Cream Cheese pumpkin pie. Thanks Wendy Bee the pie is good!
> For all you cream cheese lovers, a pal of mine just sent me this recipe in an email.....
> 
> Pumpkin Cream Pie
> ...


Thanks for posting - I'm saving this too. Christmas would be a good time for this. AFTER I make one to taste.
:twisted:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yes trying to make people think he was against obamacare. Pretty hilarious and desperate if you ask me.


That's for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's for sure.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Here's the link if anyone wants to help Natalie DuBose restart her bakery in Ferguson...she's now over $140K! http://www.gofundme.com/nataliescakesnmore


Thanks, Gerslay.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry LL it was Wendy Bee who posted the Cream Cheese pumpkin pie. Thanks Wendy Bee the pie is good!
> For all you cream cheese lovers, a pal of mine just sent me this recipe in an email.....
> 
> Pumpkin Cream Pie
> ...


Thank you CB and Jokim!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Nigel Innis, a civil rights leader, just said on Fox News that Ferguson riots are being fomented by the progressive movement to increase voting in 2016 by minorities, who didn't turn out in 2014 in the usual numbers. I think he's making sense. He says the Dem's are using the Brown incident for their own benefit. It seems so clear. That's all Obama cares about, keeping his progressive movement growing. He probably did ask Holder to put pressure on the Missouri governor not to have the National Guard (that the governor had called out) take action. Obama thinks he can micromanage ISIS. Why wouldn't he micromanage Ferguson? It makes total sense of the guard getting called out to just stand there. I am just so happy that a black civil rights leader sees that black communities are being sacrificed for Democratic votes. That 's progress in my book.


Off-year elections never have the same high turnout as presidential elections. I sure hope that more members of the black community have had their eyes opened by o's recent shenanigans, and vote with their eyes wide open in 2016. And, their minds wide open to the truth staring them in the face.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I stop roaming cities as I am not polite enough to not call it what it is. Just plain and simple as nose on my face. They want to destory anything good. Why so they can claim racist white people who won't share their hard earned money with them.
> 
> ya know the ones who get off their duff and work and do with out if they don't have the money to pay for something. Or work their way up the ladder of life and have the nerve to become wealth and give to the charitys of this nation. I think they are called hard working caring Repulbican and indepentants.


They are also the ones who create jobs! :thumbup: 
Ever see a poor person employ someone?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You got that right, Yarnie!
> 
> What's next, "Be Kind to Your Mugger Week"....?


Only if you're a student @ Georgetown U.! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I also heard they were in as much disarray as the Republicans. You heard Schumer?


You mean, did I hear 'Chuck U' Schumer? Of course I did, he's running scared, election is coming up and he needs to change course to get re-elected. He will, NYC will vote him in. The rest of the state dislikes him immensely. All the dems who voted for 'o'scare' probably wish they could hide that fact in light of the way it has ruined peoples' lives and this country. Eternal justice catches up with everyone, eventually. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you CB and Jokim!


You're very welcome, LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Nigel Innis, a civil rights leader, just said on Fox News that Ferguson riots are being fomented by the progressive movement to increase voting in 2016 by minorities, who didn't turn out in 2014 in the usual numbers. I think he's making sense. He says the Dem's are using the Brown incident for their own benefit. It seems so clear. That's all Obama cares about, keeping his progressive movement growing. He probably did ask Holder to put pressure on the Missouri governor not to have the National Guard (that the governor had called out) take action. Obama thinks he can micromanage ISIS. Why wouldn't he micromanage Ferguson? It makes total sense of the guard getting called out to just stand there. I am just so happy that a black civil rights leader sees that black communities are being sacrificed for Democratic votes. That 's progress in my book.


Did you see this?
Yesterday Barack Obama took the time out of his vacation schedule to go to Washington and make some remarks on the situation in Ferguson, Missouri. Now he heads back to Martha's Vineyard as Attorney General Eric Holder heads to Ferguson tomorrow. In the meantime, tensions have not subsided.

Missouri Governor Jay Nixon deployed the National Guard yesterday, but that failed to quell the tensions. The St. Louis NAACP condemned the calling of the National Guard, by the way. On Monday, police came under heavy gunfire and Molotov cocktails were thrown at officers as they attempted to keep the protesting crowds moving. According to reports, at least two people were shot last night and over 30 people were arrested. Guns were also used by protesters to get into businesses that were locked. Not a single shot was fired by police. Breitbart's Kerry Picket reported that gas masks are selling out quickly. And have you seen the chilling ISIS here sign among the protesters?

National Guard Called In As Unrest Continues In Ferguson

More than a dozen witnesses have reportedly come forward to confirm officer Wilson's version of the shooting, though we must remain measured in our rush to judgement. According to one woman, Josie, who called into a St. Louis radio station, the confrontation began after Brown and his friend were told to stop walking in the street. After realizing that they fit the description of robbery suspects, the caller describes the following: The caller said the men fought near the car, then Brown went a distance away, turned and charged the officer. 'He just started to come at him full speed,' the caller said. 'And so he just started shooting, and he just kept coming. . . . The final shot was in the forehead, and he fell about two, three feet in front of the officer.' Yesterday the country and family autopsy results revealed that Brown suffered six gunshot wounds and marijuana in his system.

Tomorrow, Attorney General Eric Holder will arrive in Ferguson to oversee the federal investigation into the shooting of Michael Brown on August 9th. Holder has pledged full resources to help in the investigation, though he has already been critical of the way local police have handled information. For example, he is troubled by the selective release of the video of Brown allegedly stealing cigars from the convenience store on the day of his death.

For all of the focus both the president and the attorney general have put on Ferguson, one has to wonder why there has never been such a national outrage over the shooting deaths taking place on a daily basis in cities like New York or Chicago. In Chicago alone over the last few days, seven people have been killed and 29 have been wounded. Why is there no outrage, protests and investigations on any of these deaths? Why the selective moral outrage? Dr. Ben Carson offered his opinion on this, saying that it is politically incorrect to blame the wrong people. Nonetheless, it's a tragedy what is happening on a daily basis in these cities that is gaining little attention from Obama, Holder and the Department of Justice.

Unfortunately, it smacks of political expediency. President Obama felt the need to weigh in on highly charged racial topics in the past including Trayvon Martin and the Cambridge police who acted stupidly. At least in this case he reserved a bit of judgement, but he has still chosen to speak out twice on this single issue in the last few days.

On top of all this, we are also getting reports that liberal activists and Jesse Jackson are setting up voter registration drives in Ferguson amidst the violent protests.

Read more: http://www.hannity.com/articles/news-476261/national-guard-fails-to-bring-peace-12684478/#ixzz3KDrmrxhs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I never heard of brining turkeys. What is the reason for it? Does it thaw it out faster? Or is it just to add flavor to it?


Flavor and so moist. Even the breast.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree with everything you say. They are exploiting African-Americans - just as they exploit Hispanics by wanting them to come and do "the jobs no one else wants." That's frosts me every time I hear it. Using them for their own agenda - but that's the way they operate. And they believe the end justifies the means.


Yes they are. Dirty politics.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I never heard of brining turkeys. What is the reason for it? Does it thaw it out faster? Or is it just to add flavor to it?


The brining process makes the turkey moist. It keeps all the juices inside the turkey, and the turkey is moist and tender - even through the leftover stages. It`s some kind of chemical reaction that happens to the turkey. The salt helps keep it at a colder temperature too.
When you brine a turkey for the first time, bake as usual but add more fat on top of the turkey as there aren`t many drippings in the roasting pan after roasting because the juices are inside the turkey. So you`ll need more fat for making the gravy afterwards.
I always put bacon strips on top of the turkey breast.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you CB and Jokim!


Thanks Bumpy and Lucy for the reminder. I had forgotten I posted it LOL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I ordered an organic turkey from a farm. I opened it and it smells strong - not off but different. What should I do. I cooked the neck and giblets and they were fine (made stock from them). Is the turkey ok?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I ordered an organic turkey from a farm. I opened it and it smells strong - not off but different. What should I do. I cooked the neck and giblets and they were fine (made stock from them). Is the turkey ok?


Don't know what to tell you since I never had an organic turkey, but perhaps you could call the farm and ask them if it's normal for the turkey to have a strong smell. I know that wild turkeys are very flavorful, much more so than farm-raised ones.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Don't know what to tell you since I never had an organic turkey, but perhaps you could call the farm and ask them if it's normal for the turkey to have a strong smell. I know that wild turkeys are very flavorful, much more so than farm-raised ones.


I guess I will wash it well early and then see how it goes. I don't want to bother him right now (I complained before about something else - I probably will just find another place to buy next time). Thank you, Jokim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The brining process makes the turkey moist. It keeps all the juices inside the turkey, and the turkey is moist and tender - even through the leftover stages. It`s some kind of chemical reaction that happens to the turkey. The salt helps keep it at a colder temperature too.
> When you brine a turkey for the first time, bake as usual but add more fat on top of the turkey as there aren`t many drippings in the roasting pan after roasting because the juices are inside the turkey. So you`ll need more fat for making the gravy afterwards.
> I always put bacon strips on top of the turkey breast.


Since I use a cooking bag I don't do anything but put butter on the outside . Inside I put onion ,celery. carrots with thyme and sage. I have at least 2 cups or more of broth.I use it for my gravy. I put it in the freezer while my dressing is cooking then skim off the fat.. Then make my gravy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all, and to all a Good Night!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Last week I went to Herrschner's Bargain corner sale This yarn I purchased for $18.00 None of the skeins had labels. There was 11 skeins of pomp-a-doodle and many of the new willow yarn. I was also able to purchase Crème de la Crème cotton yarn for $.25 a skein.
> Now I just need time to knit.


Wow joey...what an excellent bargain. I love the blue ones at the bottom. I can just see a lovely scarf and hat set made out of that blue yarn. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Last week I went to Herrschner's Bargain corner sale This yarn I purchased for $18.00 None of the skeins had labels. There was 11 skeins of pomp-a-doodle and many of the new willow yarn. I was also able to purchase Crème de la Crème cotton yarn for $.25 a skein.
> Now I just need time to knit.


Ohhhh Ahhhhh. You know how to shop !


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since I use a cooking bag I don't do anything but put butter on the outside . Inside I put onion ,celery. carrots with thyme and sage. I have at least 2 cups or more of broth.I use it for my gravy. I put it in the freezer while my dressing is cooking then skim off the fat.. Then make my gravy.


My Mother in law always used cooking bags too Bumpy. She always bought a turkey breast until we moved here to WV. Then I bought a whole turkey, and either baked it at her house, or I baked it at mine and sliced up the turkey for her.
That`s an excellent idea of freezing the gravy to skim off the fat Bumpy.
:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Off-year elections never have the same high turnout as presidential elections. I sure hope that more members of the black community have had their eyes opened by o's recent shenanigans, and vote with their eyes wide open in 2016. And, their minds wide open to the truth staring them in the face.


I hope so, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You mean, did I hear 'Chuck U' Schumer? Of course I did, he's running scared, election is coming up and he needs to change course to get re-elected. He will, NYC will vote him in. The rest of the state dislikes him immensely. All the dems who voted for 'o'scare' probably wish they could hide that fact in light of the way it has ruined peoples' lives and this country. Eternal justice catches up with everyone, eventually. :thumbup:


You are so right, and it's good for us to remember that, Jokim. Thanks for the reminder. Good eventually wins over evil.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you see this?
> Yesterday Barack Obama took the time out of his vacation schedule to go to Washington and make some remarks on the situation in Ferguson, Missouri. Now he heads back to Martha's Vineyard as Attorney General Eric Holder heads to Ferguson tomorrow. In the meantime, tensions have not subsided.
> 
> Missouri Governor Jay Nixon deployed the National Guard yesterday, but that failed to quell the tensions. The St. Louis NAACP condemned the calling of the National Guard, by the way. On Monday, police came under heavy gunfire and Molotov cocktails were thrown at officers as they attempted to keep the protesting crowds moving. According to reports, at least two people were shot last night and over 30 people were arrested. Guns were also used by protesters to get into businesses that were locked. Not a single shot was fired by police. Breitbart's Kerry Picket reported that gas masks are selling out quickly. And have you seen the chilling ISIS here sign among the protesters?
> ...


Total shameless opportunists.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I ordered an organic turkey from a farm. I opened it and it smells strong - not off but different. What should I do. I cooked the neck and giblets and they were fine (made stock from them). Is the turkey ok?


Sorry Lucy, I`ve never bought an organic turkey. Maybe the smell is stronger because it`s organic. The ones we have are frozen.
On the Welsh soap opera I watch, there were scenes where the farmers at Penhwrl farm were raising turkeys from chicks. One farmer had the idea of giving the turkeys first names and posting their pics on the internet to try and drum up some business during the holiday season. That would put me off buying a turkey if it had a name. Looks like the character Jim Probert won`t be selling many turkeys this year LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I will wash it well early and then see how it goes. I don't want to bother him right now (I complained before about something else - I probably will just find another place to buy next time). Thank you, Jokim.


It could be due to the diet - which is probably better and healthier on an organic farm. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I will wash it well early and then see how it goes. I don't want to bother him right now (I complained before about something else - I probably will just find another place to buy next time). Thank you, Jokim.


It could be due to the diet - which is probably better and healthier on an organic farm. ?

You could google it, LL. Just try organic turkey strong smell or organic turkey different smell. I'll bet there'd be something about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Total shameless opportunists.


Yes! :shock: :|


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since I use a cooking bag I don't do anything but put butter on the outside . Inside I put onion ,celery. carrots with thyme and sage. I have at least 2 cups or more of broth.I use it for my gravy. I put it in the freezer while my dressing is cooking then skim off the fat.. Then make my gravy.


DH has already cooked our turkey. Second year in a row that it turned out so beautifully. I ahve a picture but not in the computer. I tasted some (of course) - delicious. Tomorrow, he'll slice and do the dressing. I'll cut up the bread for him. I did most of the rest today -just ahve to warm it up. Thank goodness the table is set. Sometimes that seems the hardest job of all! Nobody's coming till around 5:30.

Good night all - and happy Thanksgiving!

Prayers for Jane and all who need them. And prayers for all of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Last week I went to Herrschner's Bargain corner sale This yarn I purchased for $18.00 None of the skeins had labels. There was 11 skeins of pomp-a-doodle and many of the new willow yarn. I was also able to purchase Crème de la Crème cotton yarn for $.25 a skein.
> Now I just need time to knit.


Wow - that's a beautiful sight! Full of promise and hours and hours with the needles!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all, and to all a Good Night!


Same to you, Jokim!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry Lucy, I`ve never bought an organic turkey. Maybe the smell is stronger because it`s organic. The ones we have are frozen.
> On the Welsh soap opera I watch, there were scenes where the farmers at Penhwrl farm were raising turkeys from chicks. One farmer had the idea of giving the turkeys first names and posting their pics on the internet to try and drum up some business during the holiday season. That would put me off buying a turkey if it had a name. Looks like the character Jim Probert won`t be selling many turkeys this year LOL


Wendy Bee,

Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone. Yes, it would be difficult to put a name to a turkey and then eat it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It could be due to the diet - which is probably better and healthier on an organic farm. ?
> 
> You could google it, LL. Just try organic turkey strong smell or organic turkey different smell. I'll bet there'd be something about it.


I washed it off and it smells better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share a way of giving thanks to those who are often forgot about. JJ is from Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Joey. Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Last week I went to Herrschner's Bargain corner sale This yarn I purchased for $18.00 None of the skeins had labels. There was 11 skeins of pomp-a-doodle and many of the new willow yarn. I was also able to purchase Crème de la Crème cotton yarn for $.25 a skein.
> Now I just need time to knit.


Looks good to me who needs labels. Nice bunch of yarn lady. Let the knitting begin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My the day be a blessing to you. Remember to thank God for this day and every day. For the good and the bad that comes our way. He knows your heart.

For those who do not have faith God blessing's on you any way. He knows your heart and he has time to wait for you.

Why because he loves you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am blessed off to youngest son's do not have to fix anything. DIL promised many left overs to bring home.

I am so blessed with both of them. They make Tahnksgiving and Christmas meals. I just have to show up, and eat and moan and groan after stuffing myself with food.


Over the river and through the woods to grandmothers house we go. The horse knows the way to carry the sleigh through the white and drifted snow.

Over the river and through the woods oh how the wind does blow it stings the nose and bites the toes as over the ground we go.

There version here is mine.

over the road and paved roads through the woods to son's house I go.
The horse power of the car driven by husband who may get lost through the pave road I go.

Over the bridge and on the pave road oh how the wind can blow. The heater from car keeps nose and toes warm as over the paved road I go.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My the day be a blessing to you. Remember to thank God for this day and every day. For the good and the bad that comes our way. He knows your heart.
> 
> For those who do not have faith God blessing's on you any way. He knows your heart and he has time to wait for you.
> 
> Why because he loves you.


Thank you Yarnie. There is always something in our lives we can be thankfull for. We have a loving Father so that blessing is the Greatest of all. I hope everyone has a wonderful day with your family or friends. Gobble , gobble.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

Have a wonderful day and enjoy all your feastings!

&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Remember don't pull a Debra today! 



  Happy Thanksgiving! Love y'all!XX♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! I hope all of you enjoy the blessings of the day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Last week I went to Herrschner's Bargain corner sale This yarn I purchased for $18.00 None of the skeins had labels. There was 11 skeins of pomp-a-doodle and many of the new willow yarn. I was also able to purchase Crème de la Crème cotton yarn for $.25 a skein.
> Now I just need time to knit.


Lucky you Joey! Lots of selection when you finally get the time :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share a way of giving thanks to those who are often forgot about. JJ is from Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


He's thoughtful and generous. I don't always remember to think of those who aren't sharing the holidays with their families to make sure we get the help we need in an emergency.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am blessed off to youngest son's do not have to fix anything. DIL promised many left overs to bring home.
> 
> I am so blessed with both of them. They make Tahnksgiving and Christmas meals. I just have to show up, and eat and moan and groan after stuffing myself with food.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Thanks Yarnie. The sleighs are a pretty picture, but I enjoy the paved roads and heated cars too. Have a great day with your family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I heard on the radio that the owner of this former bakery, Natalie Dubois (?sp), is being helped to recoup her losses. A website has been set up where people can donate money for her to rebuild her business. So far, I think, she has over $110,000. in donations. Lots of Tea Party members are helping in this fund drive. Hope she can get back on her feet and start over. She is an innocent victim of this mob violence!


I remember it was the Tea Party from St. Louis that went to Ferguson in August, after the first round of riots, and started spending money there to help the residents and stores owners.

In a past post I said that Ferguson would be destroyed after the indictment - no matter the outcome. I don't know if all the businesses will be able to start over again. It's a shame that innocent people have to go through this again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Nigel Innis, a civil rights leader, just said on Fox News that Ferguson riots are being fomented by the progressive movement to increase voting in 2016 by minorities, who didn't turn out in 2014 in the usual numbers. I think he's making sense. He says the Dem's are using the Brown incident for their own benefit. It seems so clear. That's all Obama cares about, keeping his progressive movement growing. He probably did ask Holder to put pressure on the Missouri governor not to have the National Guard (that the governor had called out) take action. Obama thinks he can micromanage ISIS. Why wouldn't he micromanage Ferguson? It makes total sense of the guard getting called out to just stand there. I am just so happy that a black civil rights leader sees that black communities are being sacrificed for Democratic votes. That 's progress in my book.


I've been hearing this more and more often. It's about time black leaders are telling the truth and exposing the Sharptons and Jacksons of this country for what they really are. They need to be held accountable for how they have held blacks back and increased the divide. Good for Niger Innis.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I also heard they were in as much disarray as the Republicans. You heard Schumer?


Schumer has done a complete 180 on Obamacare. What's going on here? Is he doing this in support of Hillary? Maybe he wants to distance himself from Obama and has his sites on being VP. I don't think President as, to me, he comes across as a follower not a leader.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm off to the campground in a bit. The RV group I belong to has about 20 people, so a nice pot luck will take place. Should warm up to about 70 over the weekend. 

All those traveling, drive carefully.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! I hope all of you enjoy the blessings of the day.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! I hope all of you enjoy the blessings of the day.


There will always be a place for you at my table,with a heart like you have and the kindness you show to all of us. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Big question, will he vote with the Republicans to change Obamacare? or is he just hot air?


Well we all know the answer to that one no surprise there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh you should see what the kids sent home with us. shrimp sauage cheese, turkey cranberries, sweet potatoes, rutabaga, corn casserole, pumpkin pie, blueberry pie and home made whip cream.

My gosh I can't move I am stuff and now I have that for the rest of the week.

It was a lovely day. Well one part of it wasn't, redoing road and husband got lost even with map. Called son, we were only a mile off. He came and got us and we followed him. Really not that bad. Just a wonderful day spent with one of my sons. The one I don't get to see often. He goes to China for his company . Oh don't tell any of the Liberaters. He works for a company that deals overseas.

Got them on that one though. Son's company built a plant there to sell products to the people in that country. I am one of those smart ---- that they are always complaining about.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm off to the campground in a bit. The RV group I belong to has about 20 people, so a nice pot luck will take place. Should warm up to about 70 over the weekend.
> 
> All those traveling, drive carefully.


Oh you lucky have fun with friends sounds so nice. Warm too not fair.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Forgot to say something.

Thumper i miss you here. Saw on another tropic twins are a year old. Doesn't seem possible, that a year has pass.

Hope you had a good Thanksgiving. Miss you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! I hope all of you enjoy the blessings of the day.


You are welcome anytime WCK. Seems like you live just next door. 
Have you gotten the shop decorated for your big Saturday Christmas? Don't forget to take pictures for us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm off to the campground in a bit. The RV group I belong to has about 20 people, so a nice pot luck will take place. Should warm up to about 70 over the weekend.
> 
> All those traveling, drive carefully.


That sounds like great fun. We had Thanksgiving at the family deer camp one time. I hope you had a good time with your friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm off to the campground in a bit. The RV group I belong to has about 20 people, so a nice pot luck will take place. Should warm up to about 70 over the weekend.
> 
> All those traveling, drive carefully.


Sounds like a great weekend Solo. Hope you have a wonderful time with your friends! The 70's sounds pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you should see what the kids sent home with us. shrimp sauage cheese, turkey cranberries, sweet potatoes, rutabaga, corn casserole, pumpkin pie, blueberry pie and home made whip cream.
> 
> My gosh I can't move I am stuff and now I have that for the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


That was a real feast Yarnie! So happy that you had such a good day with DS and DIL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a real feast Yarnie! So happy that you had such a good day with DS and DIL.


thanks lady just dropping in and then heading for bed, to much turkey it really does knock you out. Better then drinking do not wake up with hang over.

Like CB said post pictures of Christmas decorations.

Have a good night .


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope all of you had a great Thanksgiving. 

I think, I have 99% of my Christmas knitting done. I have started making a 'test' felted mohair Christmas tree from Nicky Epstein's new book on felting. She had it done on straight needles to seam up, but I am using my Addi's and knitting it in the round because I can change cables when it gets smaller. When I get to the top, might switch to straight needles and just seam up the top. 

Happy shopping


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hope all of you had a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> I think, I have 99% of my Christmas knitting done. I have started making a 'test' felted mohair Christmas tree from Nicky Epstein's new book on felting. She had it done on straight needles to seam up, but I am using my Addi's and knitting it in the round because I can change cables when it gets smaller. When I get to the top, might switch to straight needles and just seam up the top.
> 
> Happy shopping


please stop it not nice to tell one what have gotten done for Christmas. :shock: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks lady just dropping in and then heading for bed, to much turkey it really does knock you out. Better then drinking do not wake up with hang over.
> 
> Like CB said post pictures of Christmas decorations.
> 
> Have a good night .


It does doesn't it? Or maybe all the work cleaning and cooking is what knocks you out. I am even sore. Maybe from lifting the turkey. :lol: 
I slept good last night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now the problem is after the house is all clean and the dishes leftovers for supper should I start decorating for Christmas? Or rest? Since Thanksgiving was late this year less days until Christmas. I think I chose rest. It is suppose to be in the 70's so I think I will plant the rest of my pansies in my window box. Maybe take down Fall decor.
Why are y'all doing? I am starting a new project tonight. Shark hat. I finished the hats for my great nephew so my DB and Sil could take to them this weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hope all of you had a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> I think, I have 99% of my Christmas knitting done. I have started making a 'test' felted mohair Christmas tree from Nicky Epstein's new book on felting. She had it done on straight needles to seam up, but I am using my Addi's and knitting it in the round because I can change cables when it gets smaller. When I get to the top, might switch to straight needles and just seam up the top.
> 
> Happy shopping


Please show us when you finish. I am dying to see your knitting!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Flowers really. Putting up Christmas deco outside tomorrow in the 40's heat wave here(ha ha). Rest will wait. 

You and LTL ahead of me. still on sweater, remember the one was going to finish in Oct. Then do next one this month. Oh Oh Oh merry Christmas.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds like great fun. We had Thanksgiving at the family deer camp one time. I hope you had a good time with your friends.


The dinner was great. We had too much of everything. Was moving very slowly walking the puppies last night. Looking forward to warmer temps this weekend, then by Monday it will be 35 degrees colder.

Sounds like most of you had a good holiday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share a way of giving thanks to those who are often forgot about. JJ is from Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My the day be a blessing to you. Remember to thank God for this day and every day. For the good and the bad that comes our way. He knows your heart.
> 
> For those who do not have faith God blessing's on you any way. He knows your heart and he has time to wait for you.
> 
> Why because he loves you.


Thanks, Yarnie - very nice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The dinner was great. We had too much of everything. Was moving very slowly walking the puppies last night. Looking forward to warmer temps this weekend, then by Monday it will be 35 degrees colder.
> 
> Sounds like most of you had a good holiday.


Since my turkey did not smell right, made my husband go get another one. So, we had a 25 lb turkey and a 15 lb turkey = 35 pounds. Lots of leftovers! Both turkeys were delicious! The turkey was fine!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! I hope all of you enjoy the blessings of the day.


Very pretty. Thanks, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I remember it was the Tea Party from St. Louis that went to Ferguson in August, after the first round of riots, and started spending money there to help the residents and stores owners.
> 
> In a past post I said that Ferguson would be destroyed after the indictment - no matter the outcome. I don't know if all the businesses will be able to start over again. It's a shame that innocent people have to go through this again.


I hadn't heard that. Very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm off to the campground in a bit. The RV group I belong to has about 20 people, so a nice pot luck will take place. Should warm up to about 70 over the weekend.
> 
> All those traveling, drive carefully.


Have a great time, Solo. I'm glad it will be nice weather for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you should see what the kids sent home with us. shrimp sauage cheese, turkey cranberries, sweet potatoes, rutabaga, corn casserole, pumpkin pie, blueberry pie and home made whip cream.
> 
> My gosh I can't move I am stuff and now I have that for the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful son, Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot to say something.
> 
> Thumper i miss you here. Saw on another tropic twins are a year old. Doesn't seem possible, that a year has pass.
> 
> Hope you had a good Thanksgiving. Miss you.


I miss you, too, Thumpbunny! Maybe you can drop by and visit for a while? I'll bet those twins are really fun - a year old!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It does doesn't it? Or maybe all the work cleaning and cooking is what knocks you out. I am even sore. Maybe from lifting the turkey. :lol:
> I slept good last night.


My family left about 10:30 this morning. I did nothing, was asleep on the couch by noon and slept for three hours!! Good way to spend the day after Thanksgiving. I just finished my morning coffee!

I hope you all had a wonderful day. We did. Lots of silliness and laughing. The kids love being together - three teenagers and then Sarah with her cousins, 6 and 3. Mary adores Sarah, and vice versa. Mary cried when she had to go home. I asked if she wanted to pick out some toys to take back with her. She did. She's so sweet. I am a softie for tears.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now the problem is after the house is all clean and the dishes leftovers for supper should I start decorating for Christmas? Or rest? Since Thanksgiving was late this year less days until Christmas. I think I chose rest. It is suppose to be in the 70's so I think I will plant the rest of my pansies in my window box. Maybe take down Fall decor.
> Why are y'all doing? I am starting a new project tonight. Shark hat. I finished the hats for my great nephew so my DB and Sil could take to them this weekend.


Great looking hats - very cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Flowers really. Putting up Christmas deco outside tomorrow in the 40's heat wave here(ha ha). Rest will wait.
> 
> You and LTL ahead of me. still on sweater, remember the one was going to finish in Oct. Then do next one this month. Oh Oh Oh merry Christmas.


You're all ahead of me and surely always will be. I think God put me here to make others feel better about themselves!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Since my turkey did not smell right, made my husband go get another one. So, we had a 25 lb turkey and a 15 lb turkey = 35 pounds. Lots of leftovers! Both turkeys were delicious! The turkey was fine!


Great! How did you do it with that ankle? That must have been a challenge. You get the Best Effort award!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just received this from my cousin - a Thanksgiving video I hadn't seen before - really cute.

For those of us who are gracefully aging, this is a great video.
Click the link below and have a laugh or two.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My family left about 10:30 this morning. I did nothing, was asleep on the couch by noon and slept for three hours!! Good way to spend the day after Thanksgiving. I just finished my morning coffee!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful day. We did. Lots of silliness and laughing. The kids love being together - three teenagers and then Sarah with her cousins, 6 and 3. Mary adores Sarah, and vice versa. Mary cried when she had to go home. I asked if she wanted to pick out some toys to take back with her. She did. She's so sweet. I am a softie for tears.


Glad you had a nice Thanksgiving, Bon. I have to say - sleep the day after is wonderful. Me too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Great! How did you do it with that ankle? That must have been a challenge. You get the Best Effort award!!


People helped. I love having people over. I must be near death not to cook a dinner. Today I was a vegetable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz.http://bitecharge.com/play/soulcolor?sess=r4#r45480537414550781 I got blue.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now the problem is after the house is all clean and the dishes leftovers for supper should I start decorating for Christmas? Or rest? Since Thanksgiving was late this year less days until Christmas. I think I chose rest. It is suppose to be in the 70's so I think I will plant the rest of my pansies in my window box. Maybe take down Fall decor.
> Why are y'all doing? I am starting a new project tonight. Shark hat. I finished the hats for my great nephew so my DB and Sil could take to them this weekend.


My advice would be.....rest - and lots of it. You deserve it!!
I love those hats Bumpy.....they`re gorgeous.
I`m at the sewing up stage of the cable border on Bills afghan, and will probably be knitting some more cable repeats of the border.Fingers crossed I`ll be finished in a few days. Then I have Matt`s afghan to finish too. plus a few hats too.
If I have time I`d like to knit Matt a Dr Who washcloth, and put some of his fave shower soap in it (He likes Axe). He`s a huge Dr Who fan too.
I also have to knit a hat to go with Mary`s scarf, and knit her hubby and son another hat each.
And that takes me into the New Year and starting new projects....can`t wait!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I had a nice early Anniversary/Christmas gift from hubby today....a brand new tv and a Roku streaming USB stick where I can watch my fave shows on tv rather than online.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had a nice early Anniversary/Christmas gift from hubby today....a brand new tv and a Roku streaming USB stick where I can watch my fave shows on tv rather than online.


Great! Enjoy!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> People helped. I love having people over. I must be near death not to cook a dinner. Today I was a vegetable.


Will you have your cast off before Christmas Lucy? I`m sending healing prayers your way. 
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Will you have your cast off before Christmas Lucy? I`m sending healing prayers your way.
> ♥


Thank you, Wendy Bee. I don't know if I will. Last night I was moving my foot (without cast). I overdid a movement and felt something "go". It hurts more today, so I think I undid some healing. I must never do that again. I am backtracking...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Glad you had a nice Thanksgiving, Bon. I have to say - sleep the day after is wonderful. Me too.


It was a great sleep. Too bad it didn't come back at night! I guess I'd had my fair share. I remember the clock chiming 4 times! (yawn)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> People helped. I love having people over. I must be near death not to cook a dinner. Today I was a vegetable.


It sounds like you had a great day - glad to hear it!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry Lucy, I`ve never bought an organic turkey. Maybe the smell is stronger because it`s organic. The ones we have are frozen.
> On the Welsh soap opera I watch, there were scenes where the farmers at Penhwrl farm were raising turkeys from chicks. One farmer had the idea of giving the turkeys first names and posting their pics on the internet to try and drum up some business during the holiday season. That would put me off buying a turkey if it had a name. Looks like the character Jim Probert won`t be selling many turkeys this year LOL


 :lol: The farmer with this 'brilliant' idea might have sold many turkeys, but not many, I bet, ended up on the dinner table! ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://bitecharge.com/play/soulcolor?sess=r4#r45480537414550781 I got blue.


Silver here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had a nice early Anniversary/Christmas gift from hubby today....a brand new tv and a Roku streaming USB stick where I can watch my fave shows on tv rather than online.


Very nice!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> ...


Wow - I love this one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It could be due to the diet - which is probably better and healthier on an organic farm. ?


That's probably what it was, since wild turkeys have a very strong and deep turkey flavor. I've made soup from wild turkey carcass, without much seasoning. It was the most delicious turkey soup I ever had. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Wendy Bee. I don't know if I will. Last night I was moving my foot (without cast). I overdid a movement and felt something "go". It hurts more today, so I think I undid some healing. I must never do that again. I am backtracking...


Uh-oh - too much enthusiasm, LL. Easy does it....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My the day be a blessing to you. Remember to thank God for this day and every day. For the good and the bad that comes our way. He knows your heart.
> 
> For those who do not have faith God blessing's on you any way. He knows your heart and he has time to wait for you.
> 
> Why because he loves you.


What beautiful sentiment and thoughts, Yarnie. Bless you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's probably what it was, since wild turkeys have a very strong and deep turkey flavor. I've made soup from wild turkey carcass, without much seasoning. It was the most delicious turkey soup I ever had. :thumbup:


It sounds good. This year we bought a fresh turkey. It was the best we'd had in a while. We both remembering buying fresh before and liking it. When we bought our new refrigerator, we down-sized (my very bad idea) - so it's better if we don't have to thaw the turkey for days in there.

Turkey soup sounds so good right now!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What beautiful sentiment and thoughts, Yarnie. Bless you!


I agree, Jokim - that was beautiful and included everyone.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I've been hearing this more and more often. It's about time black leaders are telling the truth and exposing the Sharptons and Jacksons of this country for what they really are. They need to be held accountable for how they have held blacks back and increased the divide. Good for Niger Innis.


 :thumbup: Excellent!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WeBee DH said my turkey was the best this year what did I do? Only thing I did different was the brown sugar in the brine. Not much left over. I made turkey soup for the family to take to to camp. I didn't save me any. I think I would have enjoyed it more today.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Big question, will he vote with the Republicans to change Obamacare? or is he just hot air?


He will do what his moistened finger, stuck up in the air, tells him to do! :thumbdown: :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope this works Jayne sent to me. Just something to make your day.

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=263&iso=20170120T00&msg=Time%20left%20until%20Obama%20leaves%20office


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope someone knows how to put clock up here as it would be so nice to watch how many days,hours mins, seconds this President will be in control in this country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee DH said my turkey was the best this year what did I do? Only thing I did different was the brown sugar in the brine. Not much left over. I made turkey soup for the family to take to to camp. I didn't save me any. I think I would have enjoyed it more today.


Oh you should have set some out for you too. After all you did all the work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> He will do what his moistened finger, stuck up in the air, tells him to do! :thumbdown: :twisted:


    :twisted:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope this works Jayne sent to me. Just something to make your day.
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=263&iso=20170120T00&msg=Time%20left%20until%20Obama%20leaves%20office


I can't wait for that party. I hate to wish my life away but I am looking forward to the day when o is out. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Since my turkey did not smell right, made my husband go get another one. So, we had a 25 lb turkey and a 15 lb turkey = 35 pounds. Lots of leftovers! Both turkeys were delicious! The turkey was fine!


I'm glad the turkey turned out delicious, LL. But, I would still like to know why it had a funny smell, if it were me. IMHO


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're all ahead of me and surely always will be. I think God put me here to make others feel better about themselves!


I think you're right, Bonnie! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't wait for that party. I hate to wish my life away but I am looking forward to the day when o is out. :shock:


second that one. Just hope he does not make any more laws with his Kingly pen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> second that one. Just hope he does not make any more laws with his Kingly pen.


You know he will . He still has 2 years to finish us off. He will be doing double time and go out with a big bang.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://bitecharge.com/play/soulcolor?sess=r4#r45480537414550781 I got blue.


I also have blue as my 'soulcolor'.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like you had a great day - glad to hear it!


Yes, Bon, it was. Good friends.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh - too much enthusiasm, LL. Easy does it....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee DH said my turkey was the best this year what did I do? Only thing I did different was the brown sugar in the brine. Not much left over. I made turkey soup for the family to take to to camp. I didn't save me any. I think I would have enjoyed it more today.


It was the turkey. A good turkey!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm glad the turkey turned out delicious, LL. But, I would still like to know why it had a funny smell, if it were me. IMHO


Yes, but I will never buy from them again! He won't know. I'll never get an answer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Wendy Bee. I don't know if I will. Last night I was moving my foot (without cast). I overdid a movement and felt something "go". It hurts more today, so I think I undid some healing. I must never do that again. I am backtracking...


Please be careful, LL.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds good. This year we bought a fresh turkey. It was the best we'd had in a while. We both remembering buying fresh before and liking it. When we bought our new refrigerator, we down-sized (my very bad idea) - so it's better if we don't have to thaw the turkey for days in there.
> 
> Turkey soup sounds so good right now!


DH fried a 13-1/2# turkey and I baked an 8# breast. Turkey meat all over the place. Sent home most of my leftover food with son's & daughter's families and her FIL.
Now DH knows why I save those cool whip containers!  :thumbup: 
PS- Made more soup from the picked over turkey bones! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope this works Jayne sent to me. Just something to make your day.
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=263&iso=20170120T00&msg=Time%20left%20until%20Obama%20leaves%20office


Thanks Yarnie, but 2017 seems like the distant future in terms of the huge amount of damage o can inflict on this country. 
Ferguson destruction to the Nth degree! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you should have set some out for you too. After all you did all the work.


Yes, CB. Why didn't you? (I know, you'd rather they have something hot and nourishing while hunting in the cold outdoors) Mothers ♥ are like that. ♥♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee DH said my turkey was the best this year what did I do? Only thing I did different was the brown sugar in the brine. Not much left over. I made turkey soup for the family to take to to camp. I didn't save me any. I think I would have enjoyed it more today.


Congratulations on your successful turkey Bumpy. I`ve never used brown sugar, only white. And a substituted 1/4 cup of salt for garlic salt. And it tuned out perfect as always. I brined it for 12 hours because of its massive size, and it was wonderful. I may try brown sugar for the Christmas turkey next month.
There is something so satisfying about slicing a turkey during the leftover stages, and it`s still moist.
Tomorrow I`ll be making turkey fajitas....hubbys fave. This afternoon I`ll be using my mini chopper to mince the turkey for turkey sandwiches, and fry the last of the bubble and squeak to go with it. This year I did something different and crumbled some of the bacon in with the mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, and swede.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Please be careful, LL.


I will, Jokim. Soaked it in the tub with hot water this morning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Congratulations on your successful turkey Bumpy. I`ve never used brown sugar, only white. And a substituted 1/4 cup of salt for garlic salt. And it tuned out perfect as always. I brined it for 12 hours because of its massive size, and it was wonderful. I may try brown sugar for the Christmas turkey next month.
> There is something so satisfying about slicing a turkey during the leftover stages, and it`s still moist.
> Tomorrow I`ll be making turkey fajitas....hubbys fave. This afternoon I`ll be using my mini chopper to mince the turkey for turkey sandwiches, and fry the last of the bubble and squeak to go with it. This year I did something different and crumbled some of the bacon in with the mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, and swede.


Sounds so delicious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Please be careful, LL.


I am with you Jokim. LL don't try to go to fast with rehab .

It will take time . Just take it easy for a bit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you Jokim. LL don't try to go to fast with rehab .
> 
> It will take time . Just take it easy for a bit.


I was pushing it. It just began feeling better - and I had to ruin it!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I was pushing it. It just began feeling better - and I had to ruin it!


That's a very common pitfall (no pun intended), LL. You start feeling good and push your body to the limit and experience a set back. I've done that. Just take it easy, it's slow progress, but progress nonetheless.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's a very common pitfall (no pun intended), LL. You start feeling good and push your body to the limit and experience a set back. I've done that. Just take it easy, it's slow progress, but progress nonetheless.


Jokim, I will listen to you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, I will listen to you!


  :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup:


 :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Since my turkey did not smell right, made my husband go get another one. So, we had a 25 lb turkey and a 15 lb turkey = 35 pounds. Lots of leftovers! Both turkeys were delicious! The turkey was fine!


I'm glad it all turned out for the best.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad it all turned out for the best.


I was very happy to be able to give some turkey to our out-of-town guests. They do not have much money. I have them a whole half-breast, stuffing, legs, sweet potatoes - anything they wanted. I packed a huge box for them. Feels good to have done that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://bitecharge.com/play/soulcolor?sess=r4#r45480537414550781 I got blue.


Me too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I had a nice early Anniversary/Christmas gift from hubby today....a brand new tv and a Roku streaming USB stick where I can watch my fave shows on tv rather than online.


Wonderful. Aren't house presents the best? Enjoy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, I will listen to you!


Finally, someone will. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

FROM THE WALL STREET JOURNAL

PLEASE READ:

By KIMBERLEY A. STRASSEL
Nov. 27, 2014 4:39 p.m. ET

Vice President Joe Biden lamented earlier this year that there were too many Americans stuck in a dead-end job. If only he had noted how many work near his office.

Of all the reputations Barack Obama has built over these years, the one that may figure most into his struggling presidency is the one that has received the least attention: He is a lousy boss. Every administration has its share of power struggles, dysfunction and churn. Rarely, if ever, has there been one that has driven more competent people from its orbitor chewed up more professional reputations.

The focus this week is on Chuck Hagel, and the difficulty the White House is having finding the next secretary of defense. The charitable explanation is that lame-duck executives always have a challenge finding a short-termer to mop up the end of a presidency. The more honest appraisal came from a former Defense official who told Politico that Michèle Flournoya leading contender who removed herself from considerationdidnt want to be a doormat in an administration that likes its failed foreign policy, and is keeping it.

Doormat has been the job description for pretty much every Obama employee. The president bragged in 2008 that he would assemble in his cabinet a Team of Rivals. What he failed to explain to any of the poor saps is that theyd be window dressing for a Team of Select Brilliant Political Types Who Already Had All the Answers: namely, himself and the Valerie Jarretts and David Axelrods of the White House.

These days, what able-minded Democrat would want to work for a boss who asks hires to check their brains at the door and then read from the talking points? Respected economist Christina Romer came in as Mr. Obamas first head of his Council of Economic Advisers; she left after 18 months, tired of putting out imaginary numbers in support of the stimulus. Former Marine Commandant Jim Jones lasted about the same duration as national security adviser, until he wearied of saluting the political gurus.

The experienced Bill Daley came in 2011 as the chief of staff tasked with repairing Mr. Obamas relations with the business community. He left a year later, having been stripped of many duties and trashed by the White House to the press. The sage Leon Panetta stepped up as defense secretary in 2011; he too left after 20 months of getting his head patted. The folks who look smartest now are those who fled early, while the fleeing was still relatively goodRahm Emanuel, Austan Goolsbee, Larry Summers, Peter Orszag, Vivek Kundra.

Who would want to work for a boss who micromanages everything but takes no responsibility when things dont work out? This presidents playbook for controversy: Deny knowledge, blame subordinates. Mr. Obama fails to recognize the threat of ISIS; its the fault of Director of National Intelligence James Clapper. The administration cancels White House tours to ratchet up the pain of the sequester, then blames the Secret Service for the uproar. The ObamaCare website fails; Mr. Obama faults the Department of Health and Human Services (run then by Kathleen Sebelius ) for not telling him of the problem. Veterans Affairs wilts under the scandal of waiting lists; the president claims he read about it in the news.

Who would want to work for a boss whose experiments in big government all but guarantee their reputation will be ruined in the aftermath of a bureaucratic collapse? Ms. Sebelius was once the governor of Kansas. She will be remembered as the woman who oversaw the most disastrous government rollout in history. Steven Miller will always be the guy who was running the IRS when the targeting scandal broke. Eric Shinseki was awarded three bronze stars and two purple hearts in Vietnam. Hell be remembered for the waiting list coverup at Veterans Affairs, an agency that is the model for ObamaCare.

And who wants to work for a boss who doesnt have your back? In addition to the above, dont forget David Petraeus , whose softening up at the hands of Mr. Obamas antiwar left made his continued brief tenure as CIA director unthinkable in the wake of revelations of an extramarital affair. Or Keith Alexander, the former National Security Agency director, who was left alone to defend against the outrage over Mr. Obamas surveillance policies. As Mr. Hagel was kicked to the curb this week, an anonymous White House campaign heaped the administrations foreign-policy failures on the departing Republican.

Not that Ms. Sebelius or Mr. Shinseki and others didnt deserve to have to resign; they oversaw disasters. The question so many potential nominees have about working for this White House goes to that very point: Is it possible to haveany other experience working for Mr. Obamaa boss who doesnt listen, views everything politically, always thinks hes right, and whose policies are a recipe for a lost reputation? Hey Washington: Dont all put your hands up at once.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mayo Clinic Reports That Knitting May Reduce Alzheimers Risk by 30-50%
> 
> November 19th, 2014 by Kathryn Vercillo
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> FROM THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
> 
> PLEASE READ:
> 
> ...


Great article LL. Thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope this works Jayne sent to me. Just something to make your day.
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=263&iso=20170120T00&msg=Time%20left%20until%20Obama%20leaves%20office


Ah, yes. I have it saved on my desktop!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I think you're right, Bonnie! :thumbup:


I didn't mean to sound like I was bragging - I meant by comparison. In other words, if you're computer room is messy, look at mine and feel better. If you've ripped out a whole project, look at my pile of pulled out yarn and take heart. If your hair isn't looking so good, I'll send you my picture! That kind of thing.

It's just a fact of life. As we get older, we learn to accept our less-than-perfect selves. There really isn't any option except change - and that would be WAY too hard! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I also have blue as my 'soulcolor'.


I wish I had blue. Maybe if I change my answers.......?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, but I will never buy from them again! He won't know. I'll never get an answer.


If it was packaged in plastic for a while, that can give it a funny smell. I remember putting cheez-its in a ziplock bag for a trip. They didn't taste right, and I'm pretty sure it was the warm plastic bag. Hmm...that probably wouldn't be true of the turkey thought because it was probably refrigerated.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> DH fried a 13-1/2# turkey and I baked an 8# breast. Turkey meat all over the place. Sent home most of my leftover food with son's & daughter's families and her FIL.
> Now DH knows why I save those cool whip containers!  :thumbup:
> PS- Made more soup from the picked over turkey bones! :thumbup:


Our turkey was the same size but no extra breast. Not as many leftovers as I'd like.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Congratulations on your successful turkey Bumpy. I`ve never used brown sugar, only white. And a substituted 1/4 cup of salt for garlic salt. And it tuned out perfect as always. I brined it for 12 hours because of its massive size, and it was wonderful. I may try brown sugar for the Christmas turkey next month.
> There is something so satisfying about slicing a turkey during the leftover stages, and it`s still moist.
> Tomorrow I`ll be making turkey fajitas....hubbys fave. This afternoon I`ll be using my mini chopper to mince the turkey for turkey sandwiches, and fry the last of the bubble and squeak to go with it. This year I did something different and crumbled some of the bacon in with the mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, and swede.


Sounds so good, especially the bacon part!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mayo Clinic Reports That Knitting May Reduce Alzheimers Risk by 30-50%
> 
> November 19th, 2014 by Kathryn Vercillo
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I was very happy to be able to give some turkey to our out-of-town guests. They do not have much money. I have them a whole half-breast, stuffing, legs, sweet potatoes - anything they wanted. I packed a huge box for them. Feels good to have done that.


That's so nice!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I was very happy to be able to give some turkey to our out-of-town guests. They do not have much money. I have them a whole half-breast, stuffing, legs, sweet potatoes - anything they wanted. I packed a huge box for them. Feels good to have done that.


LL, you are like me at Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter: most of the leftovers are given away to guests. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ha this is true!http://www.facebook.com/50.50innertainment.Worldwide/photos/a.803063079720032.1073741835.114974668528880/1035301199829551/?type=1&theater


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mayo Clinic Reports That Knitting May Reduce Alzheimers Risk by 30-50%
> 
> November 19th, 2014 by Kathryn Vercillo
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't mean to sound like I was bragging - I meant by comparison. In other words, if you're computer room is messy, look at mine and feel better. If you've ripped out a whole project, look at my pile of pulled out yarn and take heart. If your hair isn't looking so good, I'll send you my picture! That kind of thing.
> 
> It's just a fact of life. As we get older, we learn to accept our less-than-perfect selves. There really isn't any option except change - and that would be WAY too hard! :lol:


I wasn't trying to be funny, Bonnie, but rather give a serious affirmation of your statement. You do make us feel good by your loving attitude and uplifting stories. Take heart! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds so good, especially the bacon part!


I must try it next time I have mashed taters. Wonder if it would work in leftover potatoes?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha this is true!http://www.facebook.com/50.50innertainment.Worldwide/photos/a.803063079720032.1073741835.114974668528880/1035301199829551/?type=1&theater


Couldn't open, CB. :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Couldn't open, CB. :-(


me either


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey that is a nice post thanks nice to know that knitting and crochet do help people some what. 

Oh my gosh Joey husband is yelling yes yes to much. Wisconsin is ahead. ha ha


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> LL, you are like me at Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter: most of the leftovers are given away to guests. :thumbup:


But you do stay in shape that way. Not making more than can eat.

I am through with leftovers except gravy and potatoes. Tommrow beef stew crock pot style.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great article LL. Thanks!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I was very happy to be able to give some turkey to our out-of-town guests. They do not have much money. I have them a whole half-breast, stuffing, legs, sweet potatoes - anything they wanted. I packed a huge box for them. Feels good to have done that.


you are such a thoughtful person so is we Bee.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, yes. I have it saved on my desktop!


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If it was packaged in plastic for a while, that can give it a funny smell. I remember putting cheez-its in a ziplock bag for a trip. They didn't taste right, and I'm pretty sure it was the warm plastic bag. Hmm...that probably wouldn't be true of the turkey thought because it was probably refrigerated.


Yes, it was in a plastic bag. Hummmm!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Our turkey was the same size but no extra breast. Not as many leftovers as I'd like.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> LL, you are like me at Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter: most of the leftovers are given away to guests. :thumbup:


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But you do stay in shape that way. Not making more than can eat.
> 
> I am through with leftovers except gravy and potatoes. Tommrow beef stew crock pot style.


Sounds great!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> ...


 :thumbup: so true


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But you do stay in shape that way. Not making more than can eat.
> 
> I am through with leftovers except gravy and potatoes. Tommrow beef stew crock pot style.


That's true, Yarnie, less for us to eat (and we would eat every last bit of it!). Last of the turkey tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I wasn't trying to be funny, Bonnie, but rather give a serious affirmation of your statement. You do make us feel good by your loving attitude and uplifting stories. Take heart! :thumbup:


Well, that's very nice of you and I appreciate it and all your great posts, too. I just didn't want you to thnk I meant to toot my own horn! I was just kidding - but thank you. You do the same. It seems that's what Denim does so well - we lift each other up. It's sort of like another home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me either


For some reason, it opened for me. I must have made a mistake! :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey that is a nice post thanks nice to know that knitting and crochet do help people some what.
> 
> Oh my gosh Joey husband is yelling yes yes to much. Wisconsin is ahead. ha ha


Same here - football since noon. The UGA/GaTech game was a wild one. Unexpected things kept happening and the lead kept changing from one team to the other. Crazy! I had one kid who went to UGA and two who went to Tech, so it was going to be a good day.

UGA almost won. At the last second, GT intercepted and won. My son-in-law said it was the best game he ever watched. Yes, he went to GT, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was in a plastic bag. Hummmm!


Well, that makes me wonder. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


>


I say that because I like to give them away. This time DD didn't want to take the time to take them, and DS said he'd get something later this weekend. He lives nearby. Both had early sports events the next morning. So even though I said not enough leftovers, I was wrong. I'd eat my words if there was room. I am stuffed again. Disgraceful. 

I guess I'll have to wait a while for dessert. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I must try it next time I have mashed taters. Wonder if it would work in leftover potatoes?


It certainly would work Jokim. I used the mashed potatoes with the ruderbager mashed together with leftover brussel sprouts. So ordinary mash would work just as well


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, that makes me wonder. ?


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our Christmas Kick-off is put on by the Downtown Business Association and it went off really well on Fri night. A cool but clear night perfect for hayrides, school choirs, music, Santa arrived riding on a firetruck and finished off with fireworks from the roof of City Hall! A good crowd of people. Then overnight we got snow! It was forecast, but I was hoping they were wrong; hopefully it will melt in the next couple of days.

Here are views from the back and front yards this morning...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now the problem is after the house is all clean and the dishes leftovers for supper should I start decorating for Christmas? Or rest? Since Thanksgiving was late this year less days until Christmas. I think I chose rest. It is suppose to be in the 70's so I think I will plant the rest of my pansies in my window box. Maybe take down Fall decor.
> Why are y'all doing? I am starting a new project tonight. Shark hat. I finished the hats for my great nephew so my DB and Sil could take to them this weekend.


The hats are so cute CB! Your great nephews will look adorable! Hope you post a pic of the shark hat too.

:roll: The 70's would be a pleasant summer day here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Since my turkey did not smell right, made my husband go get another one. So, we had a 25 lb turkey and a 15 lb turkey = 35 pounds. Lots of leftovers! Both turkeys were delicious! The turkey was fine!


That was quite the feast LL. We love leftover turkey in all shapes and forms - hopefully you do too :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just received this from my cousin - a Thanksgiving video I hadn't seen before - really cute.
> 
> For those of us who are gracefully aging, this is a great video.
> Click the link below and have a laugh or two.
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://bitecharge.com/play/soulcolor?sess=r4#r45480537414550781 I got blue.


mine was silver


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My advice would be.....rest - and lots of it. You deserve it!!
> I love those hats Bumpy.....they`re gorgeous.
> I`m at the sewing up stage of the cable border on Bills afghan, and will probably be knitting some more cable repeats of the border.Fingers crossed I`ll be finished in a few days. Then I have Matt`s afghan to finish too. plus a few hats too.
> If I have time I`d like to knit Matt a Dr Who washcloth, and put some of his fave shower soap in it (He likes Axe). He`s a huge Dr Who fan too.
> ...


Wow - you've accomplshed a lot Wendy. Lots of warm, happy family and friends in your life this Christmas!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Mayo Clinic Reports That Knitting May Reduce Alzheimers Risk by 30-50%
> 
> November 19th, 2014 by Kathryn Vercillo
> 
> ...


Thanks Joey - that's great news to share with my crafty friends!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our Christmas Kick-off is put on by the Downtown Business Association and it went off really well on Fri night. A cool but clear night perfect for hayrides, school choirs, music, Santa arrived riding on a firetruck and finished off with fireworks from the roof of City Hall! A good crowd of people. Then overnight we got snow! It was forecast, but I was hoping they were wrong; hopefully it will melt in the next couple of days.
> 
> Here are views from the back and front yards this morning...


Oh wow. Beautiful.Snow already. I glad you had your Christmas Kick off yesterday. How did it go?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our Christmas Kick-off is put on by the Downtown Business Association and it went off really well on Fri night. A cool but clear night perfect for hayrides, school choirs, music, Santa arrived riding on a firetruck and finished off with fireworks from the roof of City Hall! A good crowd of people. Then overnight we got snow! It was forecast, but I was hoping they were wrong; hopefully it will melt in the next couple of days.
> 
> Here are views from the back and front yards this morning...


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

KPG,
I you are there, I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was quite the feast LL. We love leftover turkey in all shapes and forms - hopefully you do too :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Yes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It certainly would work Jokim. I used the mashed potatoes with the ruderbager mashed together with leftover brussel sprouts. So ordinary mash would work just as well


Thanks, WendyBee!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our Christmas Kick-off is put on by the Downtown Business Association and it went off really well on Fri night. A cool but clear night perfect for hayrides, school choirs, music, Santa arrived riding on a firetruck and finished off with fireworks from the roof of City Hall! A good crowd of people. Then overnight we got snow! It was forecast, but I was hoping they were wrong; hopefully it will melt in the next couple of days.
> 
> Here are views from the back and front yards this morning...


You have snow!!!? Wow! How often does that happen?
Looks beautiful. Makes everything look clean and gives you a peaceful feeling.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> I you are there, I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


Ditto, KPG!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our Christmas Kick-off is put on by the Downtown Business Association and it went off really well on Fri night. A cool but clear night perfect for hayrides, school choirs, music, Santa arrived riding on a firetruck and finished off with fireworks from the roof of City Hall! A good crowd of people. Then overnight we got snow! It was forecast, but I was hoping they were wrong; hopefully it will melt in the next couple of days.
> 
> Here are views from the back and front yards this morning...


Can I come and live withyou. So beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did it in the 40's yesterday, all outside decorations for Christmas up. 

Will not be cold this year doing it.

But today getting colder and dropping into single digets next week 5 degress not good.

How is every body doing?

Work on sweater last night finish front, still not sure did it right but ended up with the number of sitiches suppose to have cheated a bit. 
Now on to seleves . Have to get something done around here. Still have not put room here back together. Can't deside how to use storage for yarn or buy different storage. Have to sort through and get rid of stuff.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our Christmas Kick-off is put on by the Downtown Business Association and it went off really well on Fri night. A cool but clear night perfect for hayrides, school choirs, music, Santa arrived riding on a firetruck and finished off with fireworks from the roof of City Hall! A good crowd of people. Then overnight we got snow! It was forecast, but I was hoping they were wrong; hopefully it will melt in the next couple of days.
> 
> Here are views from the back and front yards this morning...


The views are gorgeous! You live in a beautiful spot.

I'll bet the Christmas Kick-off was fun. I love things like that - festivals, parades!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The hats are so cute CB! Your great nephews will look adorable! Hope you post a pic of the shark hat too.
> 
> :roll: The 70's would be a pleasant summer day here.


I didn't realize that your weather was so cool in summer, WCK. It sounds like a perfect climate for me. And here I am half a world away in the deep South of the U.S. Such is life - crazy!!

Does it ever get really hot in the summer - 80s or 90s? Is it humid? Just wondering.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Ditto, KPG!


And another ditto from me too
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

As soon as I finish Bills afghan hopefully today but probably tomorrow, I`m going to start on those 1898 hats. I bought thick black yarn for a change.
Maybe I should start with a light grey first so it will show up better. I do like knitted black hats though - they look so smart, but awful to knit with.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As soon as I finish Bills afghan hopefully today but probably tomorrow, I`m going to start on those 1898 hats. I bought thick black yarn for a change.
> Maybe I should start with a light grey first so it will show up better. I do like knitted black hats though - they look so smart, but awful to knit with.


Black yarn is hard on the eyes, unless you have direct lighting (on the knitting at hand). I used Lion's Brand Heartland and a part-wool yarn for warmth. Son loves the hat for the warmth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As soon as I finish Bills afghan hopefully today but probably tomorrow, I`m going to start on those 1898 hats. I bought thick black yarn for a change.
> Maybe I should start with a light grey first so it will show up better. I do like knitted black hats though - they look so smart, but awful to knit with.


That is a good idea to use gray on the first hat. It took me a bit to figure the pattern out. I used dark green if I had used a lighter color maybe it would not have been so hard for me. Yarnie made quite a few of them maybe she tell you something different.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Black yarn is hard on the eyes, unless you have direct lighting (on the knitting at hand). I used Lion's Brand Heartland and a part-wool yarn for warmth. Son loves the hat for the warmth.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Black yarn is hard on the eyes, unless you have direct lighting (on the knitting at hand). I used Lion's Brand Heartland and a part-wool yarn for warmth. Son loves the hat for the warmth.


Try white or bamboo needles that might help too

Worked on my B4 bag. Ripped out a section, and am restarting it. Love the pattern, making it out of yarn I had at home. Want to make a really really nice one out of Icelandic, Romney and possibly alpaca then next time.

Other than that, I am TRYING to get my Summer and Fall clothes put away and get out the sweaters now that it is getting colder. Had a few on hand when the Artic blast hit a few weeks ago, but now it is time to really get them out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh wow. Beautiful.Snow already. I glad you had your Christmas Kick off yesterday. How did it go?


From what I've heard, the people that came out had a great time. I'm stuck in the store for most of the time so I don't see much of it myself - except for the fireworks - I step out to watch them and they were fantastic. We used to have a real estate company sponsor them, but they changed their priorities a few years ago and dropped out. But so many people enjoy the fireworks that our Business Association decided to keep them and move the budget around so we could pay for them ourselves.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> From what I've heard, the people that came out had a great time. I'm stuck in the store for most of the time so I don't see much of it myself - except for the fireworks - I step out to watch them and they were fantastic. We used to have a real estate company sponsor them, but they changed their priorities a few years ago and dropped out. But so many people enjoy the fireworks that our Business Association decided to keep them and move the budget around so we could pay for them ourselves.


Was business good that day?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


Yes, CB, I will always associate the '1898' hat with you. You were the one who pointed/linked me with this pattern. One of the most useful items one can knit is this warm hat for a man (or woman) who are outdoors a lot during cold weather. Thank you, Country! :thumbup: ♥♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I made turkey fajitas for dinner tonight. Here`s my recipe - it makes 24.
2-3 cups cooked turkey in thin strips
3 packs large tortillas
16 oz jar salsa
2 green peppers
2 onions
2 packs fajita mix
I package shredded cheese
Garlic salt

Add 1 packet fajita mix, water and oil to the sliced turkey. Set aside.
Slice onions and green peppers into thin strips. Add other packet, oil and water to the veggies. Marinade for about an hour.

Cook veggie in skillet for about 10 minutes with the fajita marinade. Add turkey and fajita sauce. Pur 3/4 jar of salsa into skillet. Stir and cover for about 10-15 minutes.
Heat Fajita wraps in a wet paper towel on plate, microwave for 2 minutes. 
Add a spoonful of turkey/veggies to wrap, sprinkle with cheese, roll up, and place on large plate. Once the first layer of 12 is complete, add another layer of fajitas then sprinkle more cheese over the top.
Microwave for 3 minutes.
Enjoy

Note...can be used with any leftover meat....chicken, pork or beef.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, CB, I will always associate the '1898' hat with you. You were the one who pointed/linked me with this pattern. One of the most useful items one can knit is this warm hat for a man (or woman) who are outdoors a lot during cold weather. Thank you, Country! :thumbup: ♥♥♥


 :thumbup: ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Time to turn in and go to bed. Nite all!&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I made turkey fajitas for dinner tonight. Here`s my recipe - it makes 24.
> 2-3 cups cooked turkey in thin strips
> 3 packs large tortillas
> 16 oz jar salsa
> ...


It sounds delish WeBee. Would you believe after all the eating I am hungry right now.?
We got our tree today. After church we gathered up the family and took off for the only farm close to us. It was still about 30 miles today. We have been going there since the grands were babies. The owner remembers us every year and misses us if we don't go. My oldest son and family picked out a big tall tree. I was just going to get a 4 or 5 foot tree to put on the table. The one that size cost $48. I thru on my brakes. I whispered to other son that we would go to Lowes and get a cheaper tree. He is used to me pulling that kind of stunt. So we had the traitor got 2 of the kids and went to Lowes. I walked in and found a prettier tree for $20.00 . Plus all the cut off branches for mantle and wreath of door for free. Now it is in water to try to soak up some water before I plant it in my den.  Anyone else use a real tree anymore?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You have snow!!!? Wow! How often does that happen?
> Looks beautiful. Makes everything look clean and gives you a peaceful feeling.


A fresh snowfall is very pretty isn't it? We get snow 2 or 3 times a year but it usually doesn't last very long. The worst we've seen on the Island was the 2008-2009 winter; it stayed for a couple of months and caused a lot of problems. BUT it doesn't come anywhere close to what you go through each year or what we used to experience in the Prairies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it in the 40's yesterday, all outside decorations for Christmas up.
> 
> Will not be cold this year doing it.
> 
> ...


You were busy Yarnie! What kind of decorations do you put up?

You don't have to rush putting your room together; take time to decide what works for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't realize that your weather was so cool in summer, WCK. It sounds like a perfect climate for me. And here I am half a world away in the deep South of the U.S. Such is life - crazy!!
> 
> Does it ever get really hot in the summer - 80s or 90s? Is it humid? Just wondering.


We do get into the 80's and 90's for a few days and then most of us complain about the heat! :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Try white or bamboo needles that might help too
> 
> Worked on my B4 bag. Ripped out a section, and am restarting it. Love the pattern, making it out of yarn I had at home. Want to make a really really nice one out of Icelandic, Romney and possibly alpaca then next time.
> 
> Other than that, I am TRYING to get my Summer and Fall clothes put away and get out the sweaters now that it is getting colder. Had a few on hand when the Artic blast hit a few weeks ago, but now it is time to really get them out.


What's the B4 bag LTL?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The fajitas sound delicious Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds delish WeBee. Would you believe after all the eating I am hungry right now.?
> We got our tree today. After church we gathered up the family and took off for the only farm close to us. It was still about 30 miles today. We have been going there since the grands were babies. The owner remembers us every year and misses us if we don't go. My oldest son and family picked out a big tall tree. I was just going to get a 4 or 5 foot tree to put on the table. The one that size cost $48. I thru on my brakes. I whispered to other son that we would go to Lowes and get a cheaper tree. He is used to me pulling that kind of stunt. So we had the traitor got 2 of the kids and went to Lowes. I walked in and found a prettier tree for $20.00 . Plus all the cut off branches for mantle and wreath of door for free. Now it is in water to try to soak up some water before I plant it in my den.  Anyone else use a real tree anymore?


We haven't had a real tree for years. The artificial one looks ok. We have a storage area under the stairs that's big enough to store the assembled tree with the lights still on so we just bring it up and put the other decorations on.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I made turkey fajitas for dinner tonight. Here`s my recipe - it makes 24.
> 2-3 cups cooked turkey in thin strips
> 3 packs large tortillas
> 16 oz jar salsa
> ...


Yummmmm!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We haven't had a real tree for years. The artificial one looks ok. We have a storage area under the stairs that's big enough to store the assembled tree with the lights still on so we just bring it up and put the other decorations on.


Smart!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> mine was silver


So was mine! Boy, I'm in good company!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was cute, thanks Bonnie.


Glad you liked it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it in the 40's yesterday, all outside decorations for Christmas up.
> 
> Will not be cold this year doing it.
> 
> ...


You sure had a productive weekend! I'm happy to say I've gotten to the second color on my latest blanket. It's royal blue and white. I'm doing the white sections in the hurdle stitch, and I'm excited about how it looks. So far - good. I really enjoyed getting to that part and was relieved that it looked the way I'd hoped. Even so, I still look longingly at my "stash."

I never thought I'd have a stash because I like to work on one project at a time. But I can't resist the cotton yarn. Such cute little bundles. For over a year, every time I went to the craft stores or Wal-Mart, I'd buy a different one. They're so cheap - who can resist? And I love making washcloths. So now when I go into the stores, I can't find any color that I don't already have. Phew! Mission accomplished! Now to live long enough to make washcloths for the whole country!!! 

If only I could be as productive as Yarnie and all of you. It's a good thing I love knitting since it does take me a while to finish something.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk want to thank you for the post you made on other site. No hash words, just facts as usual. Seem One of the follower ( when was that) join in the group name calling.
Funny how that works. Then all jump on band wagon to praise said person. Funny how independant they are. one starts with nasty words and then they follow such independant women have never seem. Remember how they invaded this site more then once. Such thoughts and independance. Gosh they just gush over each and every mean statement.

Seem here we do not use name calling state fact about what we think is going on in this country and post funny post of what is happening in goverment. But then they do it too. But have to parrot each other with more nasty words. But not all do and not all agree. But according to her as she keeps saying same thing over and over again. We march lock step in line . Not like they do who aim to hurt anyone who disagrees with their words of wisdom. Yes words of wisdom.

The only one and I do mean one who post other topic's of her own is one and only one. They seem to have to go as a group to carry on their remarks. Most of which are the same as the one of them as posted before.

Notice one(yes read them as they do us) said it is time to move on. Notice they move on to another sight where they can carry on with their intelligent remarks. Group mentalilty as usual. Most of all sites are not to their liking. So how independant is that?

To the one who seems to feel the need to tell over and over again how wonderful she is and being so hurt about what she seem to think has been done to her. Would suggest buying a mirror, one she has must be broken. How the whole group praises her. My my broken record over and over again.
Now notice on here none will pat me on back.They all do not agree with what I post. Now how is that for being independant???????????????

PLease cream cheese???? Seem when I posted recipe and left out one ingredent was posted to by one of group that had forgotten. Yet they call it foolish what we post about.

Have also notice if we say or do something they love to pick it up and use as their own. How orginal but then they are independant thinkers.

Worried about kissy face and lovely dovie. Again gather up mirrors ladies.

Also when saying how independant they are seems if one does it they all do it and wow how nasty can they be. Group comes on here and goes off for days,and they have done it more then once. Why because of a couple of ladies. Not the whole group but a couple. Gee ladies on this site how come we do not do it when they feel the need to post one or two of them on here. Could it mean we are grown ups. Nay we are just not as smart as they seem to say they are. Pat's on the back again and again by those independant ladies who are also so smart. Seem we do not have the wear with all to be independant and smart as they are.

Enough now have had my say. Gee everyone please jump on band wagon and tell me how wonderful I am and out do me with words of wisdom of how great I am. Please allow me to post everything I have ever made so you can pat me on the back. I do need to have you know how great I am with what I can make. No o.k. then maybe I will just post it all on pictures where it belongs at least a few of them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Try white or bamboo needles that might help too
> 
> Worked on my B4 bag. Ripped out a section, and am restarting it. Love the pattern, making it out of yarn I had at home. Want to make a really really nice one out of Icelandic, Romney and possibly alpaca then next time.
> 
> Other than that, I am TRYING to get my Summer and Fall clothes put away and get out the sweaters now that it is getting colder. Had a few on hand when the Artic blast hit a few weeks ago, but now it is time to really get them out.


Same here with getting the warm clothes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This new avatar is a picture from somewhere - showing a pattern. I didn't make this blanket but thought it was cozy. I'd love to make one like it someday but right now they GKs tell me the colors they want. 

I decided it was time to put the flip-flops away, and I don't have any Christmas pix available on my computer.

Am I breaking any copyright rules posting this picture? I do NOT want to do that. Does anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WAnt to know to what B4 bag is too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here with getting the warm clothes.


How cold is it Bon and LTL we are now in the 4 degrees this am. Wonderful

WCK only lites have been put out Stars ect. No sleds and sled with Teddy Bear in(squirrel will have to find other nesting material this year) They need a redo as starting to show their age. Although they are suppose to look old they now look to old. Will have to repaint a bit. Should I post a photo of all my works? Nay do not feel the need too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This new avatar is a picture from somewhere - showing a pattern. I didn't make this blanket but thought it was cozy. I'd love to make one like it someday but right now they GKs tell me the colors they want.
> 
> I decided it was time to put the flip-flops away, and I don't have any Christmas pix available on my computer.
> 
> ...


I like the blanket the colors are something I would pick out.

Know what you mean about grands and colors. GD wanted everything in black. So after a bit I did it in white can't stand to knit black to darn hard and see what row I am on if set it aside for a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You sure had a productive weekend! I'm happy to say I've gotten to the second color on my latest blanket. It's royal blue and white. I'm doing the white sections in the hurdle stitch, and I'm excited about how it looks. So far - good. I really enjoyed getting to that part and was relieved that it looked the way I'd hoped. Even so, I still look longingly at my "stash."
> 
> I never thought I'd have a stash because I like to work on one project at a time. But I can't resist the cotton yarn. Such cute little bundles. For over a year, every time I went to the craft stores or Wal-Mart, I'd buy a different one. They're so cheap - who can resist? And I love making washcloths. So now when I go into the stores, I can't find any color that I don't already have. Phew! Mission accomplished! Now to live long enough to make washcloths for the whole country!!!
> 
> If only I could be as productive as Yarnie and all of you. It's a good thing I love knitting since it does take me a while to finish something.


Thanks for the laugh about stash Bon. Not as productive as you think. Just do all in one day then stop doing it for a week or too. That is why sweater is taking so long forget to write some where that I left off. Then I am at a lost when pick it up again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wck have not done anything with this room won't even let Husband put up my calendar. Don't want holes in the walls yet.


All the stuff is gathering dust in every room except Kitchen. 

Looks like Early American dump decorateing in this house. 

Really have to do a little in here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh now you all must gather around and agree with my every word as: 

I for one have been called Crass and prepubescent . Well not just me. I must draw attention to myself again. I am all knowing and you just know that I am.

Please fill me with praise and wonderful words. Not serious I know that you all do not agree with me. That is o.k. with me. I am glad to be a part of a group that does not have to agree with me, and do not march in lock step as they seem to think. 

Please really am just joking as a follower of words that were mention. No comment needed and sure as independant women do not expect it. 

Yeah for truly independant women. Not in words but in deeds.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I do like the colors in the afghan in your avatar. I would have not picked those colors to go together, but they work. Is it knitted or crocheted? Most of the lapghans I make for charity are just dc in rows with leftovers.


Oh my gosh you disagree and are a charitable women too.

I for one must not have seem that before.

How dare you be different Joey and do good works. You do know you are not a Christian don't you?

Must be because you even mention the fact. But then you do not want to be a person who does those things do you?

You are not a Christian are You? Gosh you must not show it on here. You will be talk down to as not following the rules.

Oh my oh my what to do with you. Can't you at least as those on other sites complain admit you are not a Christian.

you and LTL are just heathen's please do not disappoint. I just can't believe it. Show a little respect they will never believe you if you keep mention you are. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I forgot CB you really must get over yourself and defend your self when others question your faith.

Get over yourself I mean really do you have to announce it all the time. 

Jokim you also are being include in this and you too all of you.

As to the rest of you on here that are not Christian what can I say. 

" Glad you still are here even if you are not of the same faith. Love you all there I go again being Kissy face."

NOt like the others who condem all on here as being kissy face instead of being independant and not marching lock step with us.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Howdy Y'all!

Well Thanksgiving is finally over in this house. Because our daughters and their besties came in on Wednesday and Thursday we did our feasting on Friday and had leftovers on Saturday. We had so much fun cooking together, laughing and joking and telling stories, playing games and taking long walks in the woods with the dogs. Everyone was happy just be with one another, it had been two years since we were all together so it was a really special time! Now the last two have left and the house is so quiet and aside from washing some sheets and towels I think I'll make Turkey Tetrazzini today and finally get rid of the turkey carcass. In between I'll try to catch up and see what you've all have been up to!

I hope you're all well and that you had a wonderful holiday too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh and I forgot you Gerslay, KPG, you are the worst of the group.

I mean really I can not understand how you can even announce your faith.

I mean really they just don't believe that you two can be Christian .

Why because you do Not agree with them. Please please renounce your ways. 

EXcept that you can not be a Christian and disagree with any of them.

I am just being crass and pubescent. But someone has to be, what fun in life if I do not follow as to what is thought of me and others.

Someone has to do it and I do so enjoy it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Y'all!
> 
> Well Thanksgiving is finally over in this house. Because our daughters and their besties came in on Wednesday and Thursday we did our feasting on Friday and had leftovers on Saturday. We had so much fun cooking together, laughing and joking and telling stories, playing games and taking long walks in the woods with the dogs. Everyone was happy just be with one another, it had been two years since we were all together so it was a really special time! Now the last two have left and the house is so quiet and aside from washing some sheets and towels I think I'll make Turkey Tetrazzini today and finally get rid of the turkey carcass. In between I'll try to catch up and see what you've all have been up to!
> 
> I hope you're all well and that you had a wonderful holiday too!


Oh please allow me now to be kissy face. ;-)

Glad you had a wonderful time with family. It is always nice to have that time isn't it.

Made Turkey Tetrazzini on Sunday good thing I didn't have more turkey . As husband does not like leftovers more then one or two days.
Forgive me I mention food again.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh please allow me now to be kissy face. ;-)
> 
> Glad you had a wonderful time with family. It is always nice to have that time isn't it.
> 
> ...


I had to skip a day so I could do the last of the bird today!

I want to say THANK YOU to whoever put up the "Cranberry Relish Salad" recipe. Our SIL's mother used a make a jello salad at almost meal...she was a real 50's housewife...so we made it to honor her and to continue one of his long-standing traditions. It was so refreshing and delicious...it didn't last very long!

Anyone remember who posted it?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

<<<<< Not a perfect Christian, just a forgiven Christian!



theyarnlady said:


> Oh and I forgot you Gerslay, KPG, you are the worst of the group.
> 
> I mean really I can not understand how you can even announce your faith.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How cold is it Bon and LTL we are now in the 4 degrees this am. Wonderful
> 
> WCK only lites have been put out Stars ect. No sleds and sled with Teddy Bear in(squirrel will have to find other nesting material this year) They need a redo as starting to show their age. Although they are suppose to look old they now look to old. Will have to repaint a bit. Should I post a photo of all my works? Nay do not feel the need too.


It's 64 now (11:50) - due to go up to 68 this afternoon. 40s tonight. Sunny. Can't complain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for the laugh about stash Bon. Not as productive as you think. Just do all in one day then stop doing it for a week or too. That is why sweater is taking so long forget to write some where that I left off. Then I am at a lost when pick it up again.


I'm that way with lots of things. I start and stop and can't find my place. At least now I can blame it on my age!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wck have not done anything with this room won't even let Husband put up my calendar. Don't want holes in the walls yet.
> 
> All the stuff is gathering dust in every room except Kitchen.
> 
> ...


That's just the trouble with big projects. If you do your regular maintenance, the project never gets finished. If you work only on the project, everything else backs up and it takes months to put it back in order! And if you do a little of each, you stop and start and keep losing your place! Just like we said.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I do like the colors in the afghan in your avatar. I would have not picked those colors to go together, but they work. Is it knitted or crocheted? Most of the lapghans I make for charity are just dc in rows with leftovers.


As I recall ( always risky) it's knitted. Lots of garter I think. If I can find it, I'll post it. It's even prettier up close.

I think if you look carefully you could copy the pattern. I'll look on Ravelry. I had saved the picture under 
"knit-blanket-BEAUTIFUL!!!"


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds delish WeBee. Would you believe after all the eating I am hungry right now.?
> We got our tree today. After church we gathered up the family and took off for the only farm close to us. It was still about 30 miles today. We have been going there since the grands were babies. The owner remembers us every year and misses us if we don't go. My oldest son and family picked out a big tall tree. I was just going to get a 4 or 5 foot tree to put on the table. The one that size cost $48. I thru on my brakes. I whispered to other son that we would go to Lowes and get a cheaper tree. He is used to me pulling that kind of stunt. So we had the traitor got 2 of the kids and went to Lowes. I walked in and found a prettier tree for $20.00 . Plus all the cut off branches for mantle and wreath of door for free. Now it is in water to try to soak up some water before I plant it in my den.  Anyone else use a real tree anymore?


Sounds wonderful Bumpy. 
Don`t hate me, but we have a Christmas tree farm at the bottom of our property. The owners daughter and her partner live in the camper trailer on the property. The owner has another Christmas tree far on his property too. 
I have a pre-lit Christmas tree for the living room, and have an artificial tree that I put on the front porch. I won`t put them up til December 9th as it`s a tradition to put up the tree and decorations on our anniversary.
When we lived in Florida when our kids were little we used to go to the local Christmas tree farm. The owners were wonderful - they had hay rides for the kids, the owner dressed up as Santa and handed out candy canes. All the the kids loved it. When we arrived they gave us a map of the Christmas trees and a saw to cut down our own tree. And they even helped us secure the tree to the roof rack for us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now you all must gather around and agree with my every word as:
> 
> I for one have been called Crass and prepubescent . Well not just me. I must draw attention to myself again. I am all knowing and you just know that I am.
> 
> ...


You tell 'em, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I forgot CB you really must get over yourself and defend your self when others question your faith.
> 
> Get over yourself I mean really do you have to announce it all the time.
> 
> ...


I'd rather be kissy-face than kicky-butt all the time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Y'all!
> 
> Well Thanksgiving is finally over in this house. Because our daughters and their besties came in on Wednesday and Thursday we did our feasting on Friday and had leftovers on Saturday. We had so much fun cooking together, laughing and joking and telling stories, playing games and taking long walks in the woods with the dogs. Everyone was happy just be with one another, it had been two years since we were all together so it was a really special time! Now the last two have left and the house is so quiet and aside from washing some sheets and towels I think I'll make Turkey Tetrazzini today and finally get rid of the turkey carcass. In between I'll try to catch up and see what you've all have been up to!
> 
> I hope you're all well and that you had a wonderful holiday too!


It sounds like a wonderful holiday - just the family time we hope for.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We haven't had a real tree for years. The artificial one looks ok. We have a storage area under the stairs that's big enough to store the assembled tree with the lights still on so we just bring it up and put the other decorations on.


Even tho my kids are grown they want me to have a real tree. I have 2 four foot trees I have decorated that I keep in the barn so I bring those in too. They are all about tradition and do the same at their houses. We all love to go together to the tree farm to pick the trees out together but yesterday I was in the mood to be price gouged for a small tree. I always get extra branches to use as a crock pot I kept the needles in with water to make the house smell like Christmas. You all should try it. When we had the stove insert I had a copper tea kettle full going after Christmas. I have a friend that helped with the youth at church when we did. I had all the parties at my house. I had some needles on the stove boiling with some spices. My friend is noisy . I watched her take a cup and pour a big cup full and drink it . She spit it out and said that stuff is awful. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So was mine! Boy, I'm in good company!


Bon is that one of your blankets in the pic? Beautiful colors!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Even tho my kids are grown they want me to have a real tree. I have 2 four foot trees I have decorated that I keep in the barn so I bring those in too. They are all about tradition and do the same at their houses. We all love to go together to the tree farm to pick the trees out together but yesterday I was in the mood to be price gouged for a small tree. I always get extra branches to use as a crock pot I kept the needles in with water to make the house smell like Christmas. You all should try it. When we had the stove insert I had a copper tea kettle full going after Christmas. I have a friend that helped with the youth at church when we did. I had all the parties at my house. I had some needles on the stove boiling with some spices. My friend is noisy . I watched her take a cup and pour a big cup full and drink it . She spit it out and said that stuff is awful. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon is that one of your blankets in the pic? Beautiful colors!


No. I'd love to make one like it some day. The GKs pick the colors for their blankets. Now I can't find the pattern, but I think you can tell something from the picture. I don't think it's from Ravelry and I haven't been able to do an image search for some reason.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk want to thank you for the post you made on other site. No hash words, just facts as usual. Seem One of the follower ( when was that) join in the group name calling.
> Funny how that works. Then all jump on band wagon to praise said person. Funny how independant they are. one starts with nasty words and then they follow such independant women have never seem. Remember how they invaded this site more then once. Such thoughts and independance. Gosh they just gush over each and every mean statement.
> 
> Seem here we do not use name calling state fact about what we think is going on in this country and post funny post of what is happening in goverment. But then they do it too. But have to parrot each other with more nasty words. But not all do and not all agree. But according to her as she keeps saying same thing over and over again. We march lock step in line . Not like they do who aim to hurt anyone who disagrees with their words of wisdom. Yes words of wisdom.
> ...


Here is what they look like to me. http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=Wild+Dogs+of+Africa Always waiting to attack and twist and turn what other say. They are getting quit a rep on KP. They go to all threads to take it over and attack others words. Won't be long until one at a time admin will take them off. They think they are so smart and know everything but really they have their eyes and ears closed to see what is real. So sad .Like Joeys said all is left is to pray for them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here with getting the warm clothes.


It was so beautiful yesterday and Saturday. In the 70's and the wind blowing. Didn't seem like December. Today drizzle and suppose to get cool again. Never know how to dress. I don't get to put up cool weather clothes never know when you have to have them. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is what they look like to me. http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=Wild+Dogs+of+Africa Always waiting to attack and twist and turn what other say. They are getting quit a rep on KP. They go to all threads to take it over and attack others words. Won't be long until one at a time admin will take them off. They think they are so smart and know everything but really they have their eyes and ears closed to see what is real. So sad .Like Joeys said all is left is to pray for them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How cold is it Bon and LTL we are now in the 4 degrees this am. Wonderful
> 
> WCK only lites have been put out Stars ect. No sleds and sled with Teddy Bear in(squirrel will have to find other nesting material this year) They need a redo as starting to show their age. Although they are suppose to look old they now look to old. Will have to repaint a bit. Should I post a photo of all my works? Nay do not feel the need too.


Four degrees to cold for me.
Yes please do. I need to see your pic. I want to see it.I have showed mine so you have to show your work. I love the aged stuff. Show it please. Is that enough begging? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now you all must gather around and agree with my every word as:
> 
> I for one have been called Crass and prepubescent . Well not just me. I must draw attention to myself again. I am all knowing and you just know that I am.
> 
> ...


Yarnie you are not crass or prepubescent. You say what is RIGHT and always make us laugh and feel better. I have so enjoyed being your friend the last 2 years. You make me want to start singing. 



 :-D Thanks for always having my back. XXX♥ And you too WCK. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Four degrees to cold for me.
> Yes please do. I need to see your pic. I want to see it.I have showed mine so you have to show your work. I love the aged stuff. Show it please. Is that enough begging? :lol:


I'd love to see it, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> From the picture, it looks like rows of seed stitch, garter stitch, and stockinet stitch. I think crocheting with a dc in rows would take would take about half the time. I get bored easily. I find large projects become WIPs very quickly.


Crochet is so much faster.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you disagree and are a charitable women too.
> 
> I for one must not have seem that before.
> 
> ...


Joeys would give the shirt off her back if someone else needed it. She is very giving. She sent me a big box of wool when she heard I liked working with wool also a yarn winder. She is a true Christian and always holds her temper. She is about preaching the gospel and standing for what she believes in. I admire her and am happyI know such a person. I know the things the dogs say to her hurt but I pray she rises about them and doesn't let satan pull her down. Love you too Joeys! Remember no weapon formed against you will prosper.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Y'all!
> 
> Well Thanksgiving is finally over in this house. Because our daughters and their besties came in on Wednesday and Thursday we did our feasting on Friday and had leftovers on Saturday. We had so much fun cooking together, laughing and joking and telling stories, playing games and taking long walks in the woods with the dogs. Everyone was happy just be with one another, it had been two years since we were all together so it was a really special time! Now the last two have left and the house is so quiet and aside from washing some sheets and towels I think I'll make Turkey Tetrazzini today and finally get rid of the turkey carcass. In between I'll try to catch up and see what you've all have been up to!
> 
> I hope you're all well and that you had a wonderful holiday too!


What a great time you had. Two years is a long time . It is lonely when our family leaves but so blessed to have them. Are you going to decorate for Christmas now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I had to skip a day so I could do the last of the bird today!
> 
> I want to say THANK YOU to whoever put up the "Cranberry Relish Salad" recipe. Our SIL's mother used a make a jello salad at almost meal...she was a real 50's housewife...so we made it to honor her and to continue one of his long-standing traditions. It was so refreshing and delicious...it didn't last very long!
> 
> Anyone remember who posted it?


KC and Jokim made it too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> <<<<< Not a perfect Christian, just a forgiven Christian!


Yes. Thank You Lord. I am not perfect just forgiven by Your Grace.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Since I do both, It will depend on the project. Knit hats, mittens, sweaters and dishcloths; Crotchet toys, afghans, potholders, and small things.


That's a lot of knitting and crocheting!  I know you do a lot of it for charity. Very nice, Joey!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> As I recall ( always risky) it's knitted. Lots of garter I think. If I can find it, I'll post it. It's even prettier up close.
> 
> I think if you look carefully you could copy the pattern. I'll look on Ravelry. I had saved the picture under
> "knit-blanket-BEAUTIFUL!!!"


Oh I love everyone of those colors. What a great blanket and the pillows. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sounds wonderful Bumpy.
> Don`t hate me, but we have a Christmas tree farm at the bottom of our property. The owners daughter and her partner live in the camper trailer on the property. The owner has another Christmas tree far on his property too.
> I have a pre-lit Christmas tree for the living room, and have an artificial tree that I put on the front porch. I won`t put them up til December 9th as it`s a tradition to put up the tree and decorations on our anniversary.
> When we lived in Florida when our kids were little we used to go to the local Christmas tree farm. The owners were wonderful - they had hay rides for the kids, the owner dressed up as Santa and handed out candy canes. All the the kids loved it. When we arrived they gave us a map of the Christmas trees and a saw to cut down our own tree. And they even helped us secure the tree to the roof rack for us.


I could never hate you WeBee. To each their own . We almost started a tree farm ourselves about 20 years ago. My boys were talking about it yesterday they wished we had. My daughter is talking about doing it on their land too. They are in a prefect spot with no trees. We would have had to clear our land and I didn't want to do that. But it would be so much fun to have a tree lot at the foot of your land. Lucky you .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd rather be kissy-face than kicky-butt all the time.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Me too Bon!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> From the picture, it looks like rows of seed stitch, garter stitch, and stockinet stitch. I think crocheting with a dc in rows would take would take about half the time. I get bored easily. I find large projects become WIPs very quickly.


Me too. I have to complicate things . That is too easy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a lot of knitting and crocheting! I know you do a lot of it for charity. Very nice, Joey!


She send my gs an octopus she crocheted. She is very charitiable. Oh and she loves cream cheese. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds delish WeBee. Would you believe after all the eating I am hungry right now.?
> We got our tree today. After church we gathered up the family and took off for the only farm close to us. It was still about 30 miles today. We have been going there since the grands were babies. The owner remembers us every year and misses us if we don't go. My oldest son and family picked out a big tall tree. I was just going to get a 4 or 5 foot tree to put on the table. The one that size cost $48. I thru on my brakes. I whispered to other son that we would go to Lowes and get a cheaper tree. He is used to me pulling that kind of stunt. So we had the traitor got 2 of the kids and went to Lowes. I walked in and found a prettier tree for $20.00 . Plus all the cut off branches for mantle and wreath of door for free. Now it is in water to try to soak up some water before I plant it in my den.  Anyone else use a real tree anymore?


We used to get real trees when the kids were small. Even got a balled and burlap ones for a few years. Now it's only an artificial one. DH assembles it and yours truly decorates. I'd like to keep mine up to mid Jan, at least. Consequently, I get ribbed about it, but that's ok. I love the looks of the tree in my house! :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hubby picked up a great bargain this morning..... 3 Spiderman dvd`s for $8. He bought it for himself, but I persuaded him to hide it so I can can wrap it up for our youngest son for Christmas. He`s hard enough to buy for as it is. So I hid the dvds at the very back of one of my craft plastic chest of drawers.
As soon as our son has left for work tonight I can start his Dr Who wash mitt.
I`m still knitting his brown and camo afghan. Will do some more rows on it this afternoon when I watch my fave shows while he`s asleep.
Almost finished Bills afghan. I noticed a mistake on the cable edging last night so had to take it apart. I was up til well after 3am too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We used to get real trees when the kids were small. Even got a balled and burlap ones for a few years. Now it's only an artificial one. DH assembles it and yours truly decorates. I'd like to keep mine up to mid Jan, at least. Consequently, I get ribbed about it, but that's ok. I love the looks of the tree in my house! :thumbup:


When my oldest son got married they got an artificial tree because dil had never had a real tree at home. My son kept the tree up until Oct. For real. The only reason they took it down was because dil was coming for a visit. Also when he was little we had to cut the top off the tree for him and he had the lights on all night. I made him throw it away in March because I was afraid the house would catch on fire. :shock:  I wait until after the first week of Jan myself. Why not enjoy all the work. It is lonely when it is taken down.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We used to get real trees when the kids were small. Even got a balled and burlap ones for a few years. Now it's only an artificial one. DH assembles it and yours truly decorates. I'd like to keep mine up to mid Jan, at least. Consequently, I get ribbed about it, but that's ok. I love the looks of the tree in my house! :thumbup:


That`s what I`d like to do too Jokim. Hubbys going to ask the owner of his two Christmas tree farms if he has some small ones in pots I can buy to grow on our property. They would look gorgeous with Christmas lights on if a few years.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could never hate you WeBee. To each their own . We almost started a tree farm ourselves about 20 years ago. My boys were talking about it yesterday they wished we had. My daughter is talking about doing it on their land too. They are in a prefect spot with no trees. We would have had to clear our land and I didn't want to do that. But it would be so much fun to have a tree lot at the foot of your land. Lucky you .


Wow bumpy. Can you imagine the amount of trees you could have grown and sold in 20 years? It`s a lot of hard work though...especially starting out when you spend all that money on seedlings and have to wait about 5 years to sell them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I forgot CB you really must get over yourself and defend your self when others question your faith.
> 
> Get over yourself I mean really do you have to announce it all the time.
> 
> ...


"Blessed are you when men reproach you, and persecute you, and speaking falsely, say all manner of evil against you, for my sake. Rejoice and exult, because your reward is great in heaven; for so did they persecute the prophets who were before you." (Matthew 5:11-12)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now you all must gather around and agree with my every word as:
> 
> I for one have been called Crass and prepubescent . Well not just me. I must draw attention to myself again. I am all knowing and you just know that I am.
> 
> ...


Well crass and prepubescent one, I for one, wish you NEVER stop giving your opinion. I like you just the way you are, warts and all. (Oops, I forgot I wasn't supposed to mention the warts.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The fajitas sound delicious Wendy.


Ditto, that WendyBee! I printed it out and will probably make it soon, since it's so easy. :thumbup: Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Crochet is so much faster.


I think you're right about the stitches, Joeysomma. I think that's where I got the idea to use different stitches on the blanket I'm making now. I'm using garter, stockinette, and hurdle. I remember examining that blanket and liking the varied stitches. Do you think you'll try it?

I originally thought of using the pattern for my next blanket. My GS (17) chose lime green, dark teal, white, and a little red. Doesn't sound too good, but he's very talented in art so I trust his judgment. I put the colors together online, and it can be done. But my stripes won't be equal because I don't want a lot of white and I want just a little red. I'll have to check with him when I'm ready to start.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you disagree and are a charitable women too.
> 
> I for one must not have seem that before.
> 
> ...


You go girl! :thumbup: 
Don't let them deflate your independent spirit, Yarnie!
Two of the types of people that really frighten the libs are: self-assured conservative women and solidly grounded Christians.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been mulling over the destruction of the Civil Rights Movement and all it stood for - and the loss of so much progress. 

This morning I had this thought. Just as ISIL has taken over and corrupted the religion of Islam, so have the "new liberals" taken over and corrupted the ideals of the civil rights movement. 

Same thing, just slightly less extreme. 

Slightly. 

So far.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> From the picture, it looks like rows of seed stitch, garter stitch, and stockinet stitch. I think crocheting with a dc in rows would take would take about half the time. I get bored easily. I find large projects become WIPs very quickly.


I'm the opposite. I like the larger projects. I like to sink my teeth into a project and watch it grow. I especially like making afghans that use a few colors and like to mix sections that don't require much concentration with those that do.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I had to skip a day so I could do the last of the bird today!
> 
> I want to say THANK YOU to whoever put up the "Cranberry Relish Salad" recipe. Our SIL's mother used a make a jello salad at almost meal...she was a real 50's housewife...so we made it to honor her and to continue one of his long-standing traditions. It was so refreshing and delicious...it didn't last very long!
> 
> Anyone remember who posted it?


Hi Gerslay. Glad you survived Thanksgiving dinner. My scale refuses to talk to me. :XD: 
It was KC who posted the cranberry-raspberry jello relish.
My family, every one of them, LOVED it!!! :thumbup: 
I used a pound of fresh berries and processed it on my new food processor. This recipe is a keeper. The topping was also delicious. Thank you, KC! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a great time you had. Two years is a long time . It is lonely when our family leaves but so blessed to have them. Are you going to decorate for Christmas now?


And it's so great when they're together again and it's as if no time has past - even though the kids are bigger. Our three oldest boys (2 brothers and 1 cousin) used to play with matchbox cars and legos together. Now it's sports and video games. Next year the youngest of the three gets his learners' permit. The others will be driving by then. And yet they still all love getting together. These are the joys that come from all the years of helping your kids grow up and praying they'll be good and then watching them do the same with their own children. i couldn't have done it at all without prayer - a LOT of prayer.

Oops - getting nostalgic here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's 64 now (11:50) - due to go up to 68 this afternoon. 40s tonight. Sunny. Can't complain.


What I would really miss, living in the South, or in a warm climate, is the huge refrigerator (garage) that would not be at my disposal to keep all that pre-dinner food cold. I don't know what I would do, perhaps buy another refrigerator just to store the holiday food.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What I would really miss, living in the South, or in a warm climate, is the huge refrigerator (garage) that would not be at my disposal to keep all that pre-dinner food cold. I don't know what I would do, perhaps buy another refrigerator just to store the holiday food.


Some people do just that! Although before Thanksgiving, it was pretty cold here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think you're right about the stitches, Joeysomma. I think that's where I got the idea to use different stitches on the blanket I'm making now. I'm using garter, stockinette, and hurdle. I remember examining that blanket and liking the varied stitches. Do you think you'll try it?
> 
> I originally thought of using the pattern for my next blanket. My GS (17) chose lime green, dark teal, white, and a little red. Doesn't sound too good, but he's very talented in art so I trust his judgment. I put the colors together online, and it can be done. But my stripes won't be equal because I don't want a lot of white and I want just a little red. I'll have to check with him when I'm ready to start.


I think the varied stripes would look great and those colors will look good together. In your picture they are different sizes which I think makes the afghan.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:



> As I recall ( always risky) it's knitted. Lots of garter I think. If I can find it, I'll post it. It's even prettier up close.
> 
> I think if you look carefully you could copy the pattern. I'll look on Ravelry. I had saved the picture under
> "knit-blanket-BEAUTIFUL!!!"


The accessories pick up the colors in the afghan, which seems to have some textured stitches. Really lovely. Wouldn't you love to have the pattern for this one!?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is what they look like to me. http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=Wild+Dogs+of+Africa Always waiting to attack and twist and turn what other say. They are getting quit a rep on KP. They go to all threads to take it over and attack others words. Won't be long until one at a time admin will take them off. They think they are so smart and know everything but really they have their eyes and ears closed to see what is real. So sad .Like Joeys said all is left is to pray for them.


Prayer and patience is a good response. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. Thank You Lord. I am not perfect just forgiven by Your Grace.


Amen.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could never hate you WeBee. To each their own . We almost started a tree farm ourselves about 20 years ago. My boys were talking about it yesterday they wished we had. My daughter is talking about doing it on their land too. They are in a prefect spot with no trees. We would have had to clear our land and I didn't want to do that. But it would be so much fun to have a tree lot at the foot of your land. Lucky you .


How many years would you have to wait for the farm to start producing 'cuttable' trees?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my oldest son got married they got an artificial tree because dil had never had a real tree at home. My son kept the tree up until Oct. For real. The only reason they took it down was because dil was coming for a visit. Also when he was little we had to cut the top off the tree for him and he had the lights on all night. I made him throw it away in March because I was afraid the house would catch on fire. :shock:  I wait until after the first week of Jan myself. Why not enjoy all the work. It is lonely when it is taken down.


Yes, enjoy the work and the beauty of the tree, for a while.
I think I've told you this before: the winter that my mother was in ICU (she subsequently passed away 6 wks after Christmas), we had a real tree which started to sprout new growth while still in the house and decorated! I took it as a sign from above that my mom would be in heaven with God. I was more at peace after that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s what I`d like to do too Jokim. Hubbys going to ask the owner of his two Christmas tree farms if he has some small ones in pots I can buy to grow on our property. They would look gorgeous with Christmas lights on if a few years.


Hope he has balled and burlap trees for you to plant. They are such great memory makers. Our trees are still growing where we planted them. Unfortunately, we have moved. But, every time we pass by our old home, I tell the kids the trees' story.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm the opposite. I like the larger projects. I like to sink my teeth into a project and watch it grow. I especially like making afghans that use a few colors and like to mix sections that don't require much concentration with those that do.


You and I are so alike solo...I also love projects that I can get my teeth into. And a bonus would be if I sussed out a pattern I thought was too difficult to do.
If I hadn`t stopped to make dinner, I would`ve finished Bills afghan by now. And now I stink of garlic from making the garlic bread for the spaghetti sauce. We don`t have lemon juice to rub on my hands to get the stink out, so I`ll have to scrub them with dish soap instead
*note to self* add lemon juice to the shopping list.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think the varied stripes would look great and those colors will look good together. In your picture they are different sizes which I think makes the afghan.


You give me confidence, Solo. Thank you. I have to finish his sister's first because she's going off to college next year. My decisions on whose to make next weren't really consistent.

The first one I made because GS asked for one. Then I made two for the GKs farthest away. Then the sister of the guy who asked first. Then I made for the "middle kids," since they seldom come first - and they were the first in their family to get blankets from me. Then a little GD who begged! Then came crunch time - the big kids were in high school. When I finish those two, back to the youngest five in age order, oldest first. And then - I may make myself a vest!

Of course, I know this is just a week's work for some of our amazing Denims - thinking right now of WendyBee in particular. I swear she never sleeps! Or knits in her sleep? :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow bumpy. Can you imagine the amount of trees you could have grown and sold in 20 years? It`s a lot of hard work though...especially starting out when you spend all that money on seedlings and have to wait about 5 years to sell them.


It would be beautiful, too. I may go with my daughter on Friday to the tree farm near her. There were so many trees growing in lines that I said I'd like to run through them. So - she did! (CB's twin) I am all talk and no action, but I did walk through.

We have had an artificial tree for a long time. Also, we have decorated with the same balls we've had forever. The kids teased us, but it WAS very pretty.

Then last year, it broke. We bought another artificial tree with the lights already ON THE TREE!!! WHOA NELLIE! It's really pretty. Even the kids admitted it. And DH is just not interested in chopping or buying a real tree and taking care of it. Our kids go all out, though. Our son tries to get the biggest tree he can find. Our oldest daughter likes a lacy looking tree. Our youngest daughter gets a real tree, but I've never seen it because they come here right after Christmas. I'm sure it's very pretty.

My gosh you'd think I never opened my mouth - another long post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well crass and prepubescent one, I for one, wish you NEVER stop giving your opinion. I like you just the way you are, warts and all. (Oops, I forgot I wasn't supposed to mention the warts.)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> "Blessed are you when men reproach you, and persecute you, and speaking falsely, say all manner of evil against you, for my sake. Rejoice and exult, because your reward is great in heaven; for so did they persecute the prophets who were before you." (Matthew 5:11-12)


Exactly right, Jokim!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The accessories pick up the colors in the afghan, which seems to have some textured stitches. Really lovely. Wouldn't you love to have the pattern for this one!?


I would love to have the pattern, but I think we can improvise. Joey thinks it's garter, seed, and stockinette, and so do I. If I had my magnifying glass handy, I'd look.

Yes, the very simple chair and the lovely accessories do add to it.

I tried to search on Google image to find the pattern - but I was supposed to click on a camera, and it never appeared. I think maybe you have to have Google Chrome, and I don't. It's not a normal jpg, and I can't get it to copy onto the net.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, enjoy the work and the beauty of the tree, for a while.
> I think I've told you this before: the winter that my mother was in ICU (she subsequently passed away 6 wks after Christmas), we had a real tree which started to sprout new growth while still in the house and decorated! I took it as a sign from above that my mom would be in heaven with God. I was more at peace after that.


Miracles are there if we look. What a lovely message. I imagine the new growth was bright green? I've never heard of that happening before.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When our kids were still at home, we always had a live tree. If they were cutting trees in November they might get the top of one for our Christmas tree. Otherwise the two boys would go out in out in our woods to find one. We had some interesting looking trees. The first year our oldest was in the Navy, the youngest one got it by himself. The tree he brought home and into the basement was about 16 feet tall. We had to cut it up to get the excess out of the house. The top 6 feet made a very nice tree.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You and I are so alike solo...I also love projects that I can get my teeth into. And a bonus would be if I sussed out a pattern I thought was too difficult to do.
> If I hadn`t stopped to make dinner, I would`ve finished Bills afghan by now. And now I stink of garlic from making the garlic bread for the spaghetti sauce. We don`t have lemon juice to rub on my hands to get the stink out, so I`ll have to scrub them with dish soap instead
> *note to self* add lemon juice to the shopping list.


AAAAHHHH = I just read something a while ago and it works!! It said for onion (should work for garlic, too) after cutting, rub your hands on stainless steel. I ahve a stainless sink, so it's easy, but I'm sure a pot would work. Sometimes I have to do it three times or so, but it actually does take the smell away. And I'm glad because I can usually smell it on my hands even the next day. If you try it. let me know if it works for you. I was amazed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Miracles are there if we look. What a lovely message. I imagine the new growth was bright green? I've never heard of that happening before.


Yes, the new growth was just like the growth on short needle evergreens one sees in the spring. Unfortunately, the tree didn't live, Never had a chance to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I too have gone art a fish all.

We have a teeny tiny tree, with little teeny tiny or da mints. 

But also have Dad's Norman Rockfell (spelt wrong) villiage. 

So much easier to take down and put away.

Getting lazy as years pass by.

Same as all of you when boys were home real tree. Now I just go to their house and enjoy their real tree's. 

Oh my gosh Joey thanks for the laugh 6 footer good thing he didn't bring in a larger one.

CB to funny about son and save a tree forever.

I am glad I am not the only one who has such good memeories of Christmas's when children where young.

I think that is the best part of Christmas memories and now with grand children. Life is good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, the new growth was just like the growth on short needle evergreens one sees in the spring. Unfortunately, the tree didn't live, Never had a chance to.


But it was there when you needed it when it gave you comfort about your mom. That is the important thing isn't it.

You were so blessed by it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But it was there when you needed it when it gave you comfort about your mom. That is the important thing isn't it.
> 
> You were so blessed by it. :thumbup:


That is the way I look at, looking back. I think it was there for a reason and purpose. It was a very, very sad time for me, and I found hope in its new growth (sign of life, eternal).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How many years would you have to wait for the farm to start producing 'cuttable' trees?


I don't know. You would have to be continually replanting them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby picked up a great bargain this morning..... 3 Spiderman dvd`s for $8. He bought it for himself, but I persuaded him to hide it so I can can wrap it up for our youngest son for Christmas. He`s hard enough to buy for as it is. So I hid the dvds at the very back of one of my craft plastic chest of drawers.
> As soon as our son has left for work tonight I can start his Dr Who wash mitt.
> I`m still knitting his brown and camo afghan. Will do some more rows on it this afternoon when I watch my fave shows while he`s asleep.
> Almost finished Bills afghan. I noticed a mistake on the cable edging last night so had to take it apart. I was up til well after 3am too.


You are a busy bee and so thoughtful to others.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s what I`d like to do too Jokim. Hubbys going to ask the owner of his two Christmas tree farms if he has some small ones in pots I can buy to grow on our property. They would look gorgeous with Christmas lights on if a few years.


That is a great idea. They grow pretty fast. What kind of trees does the neighbor grow? I have spruce in pots they have really grown. If they were in the ground they would have been bigger. I have them in front of my workshop all year long. One is growing faster than the other. I have changed them around to make the small one grow and catch up but it is not minding me. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow bumpy. Can you imagine the amount of trees you could have grown and sold in 20 years? It`s a lot of hard work though...especially starting out when you spend all that money on seedlings and have to wait about 5 years to sell them.


 The farm we go to made enough last year that the wife could quit her job. The man said it was a bad year too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> "Blessed are you when men reproach you, and persecute you, and speaking falsely, say all manner of evil against you, for my sake. Rejoice and exult, because your reward is great in heaven; for so did they persecute the prophets who were before you." (Matthew 5:11-12)


 :thumbup: I must be sooooo Blessed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well crass and prepubescent one, I for one, wish you NEVER stop giving your opinion. I like you just the way you are, warts and all. (Oops, I forgot I wasn't supposed to mention the warts.)


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've been mulling over the destruction of the Civil Rights Movement and all it stood for - and the loss of so much progress.
> 
> This morning I had this thought. Just as ISIL has taken over and corrupted the religion of Islam, so have the "new liberals" taken over and corrupted the ideals of the civil rights movement.
> 
> ...


That was a word from God Bon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, the new growth was just like the growth on short needle evergreens one sees in the spring. Unfortunately, the tree didn't live, Never had a chance to.


Still it was a sign from God.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> AAAAHHHH = I just read something a while ago and it works!! It said for onion (should work for garlic, too) after cutting, rub your hands on stainless steel. I ahve a stainless sink, so it's easy, but I'm sure a pot would work. Sometimes I have to do it three times or so, but it actually does take the smell away. And I'm glad because I can usually smell it on my hands even the next day. If you try it. let me know if it works for you. I was amazed.


You`re right bon, it works - and it works beautifully!!!!
I have a stainless steel double sink, and I rubbed all my fingers on the surface, sniffed my fingers, and hooray no garlic smell.
Thank you so much for the tip...I`ll use it all the time now and save my lemon juice for the pancakes.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

*Breaking News* 
*Newsflash*
Hooray I have finally finished Bills afghan, and wow what a massive task it was too. I started it in January, and completed it in December!!!
There was a time when I thought I`d never complete it, but you ladies encouraged me, and were my cheerleaders throughout this huge task, so thank you all very much. I dont think I could have gotten as far as I have without all your kind words and wisdom.&#9829;&#9829;
I just have to weave the ends in, launder it, and then air dry it before I put it in the box I have saved for this occasion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Norman Rockwell gee I miss my mind it keeps going off to another place and time.

Bon thanks that is neat stainless steel. Have to give it a try.


Yeah We Bee good for you and Bill will love it. l


Have to go watch PBS now Wisconsin from the air. To neat to miss.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Still it was a sign from God.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *Breaking News*
> *Newsflash*
> Hooray I have finally finished Bills afghan, and wow what a massive task it was too. I started it in January, and completed it in December!!!
> There was a time when I thought I`d never complete it, but you ladies encouraged me, and were my cheerleaders throughout this huge task, so thank you all very much. I dont think I could have gotten as far as I have without all your kind words and wisdom.♥♥
> I just have to weave the ends in, launder it, and then air dry it before I put it in the box I have saved for this occasion.


Congratulations! A year in the making! You deserve a medal!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know. You would have to be continually replanting them.


You would also need lots of land area.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a great idea. They grow pretty fast. What kind of trees does the neighbor grow? I have spruce in pots they have really grown. If they were in the ground they would have been bigger. I have them in front of my workshop all year long. One is growing faster than the other. I have changed them around to make the small one grow and catch up but it is not minding me. :shock: :lol:


They have a mind of their own, don't ya' know, CB? ;-) 
The reason they are growing at two diff. rates is probably the growing conditions in the pots, the soil, the moisture available to each, etc. . Lots of variables. Have you thought of transplanting them either into the ground or into bigger pots?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: I must be sooooo Blessed.


Some day you will get your reward, CB. That is also the day you will find out how blessed you are. Right now, you are a great blessing to us her in Denim Country and in KP.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Still it was a sign from God.


Yes, I firmly believe it was. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *Breaking News*
> *Newsflash*
> Hooray I have finally finished Bills afghan, and wow what a massive task it was too. I started it in January, and completed it in December!!!
> There was a time when I thought I`d never complete it, but you ladies encouraged me, and were my cheerleaders throughout this huge task, so thank you all very much. I dont think I could have gotten as far as I have without all your kind words and wisdom.♥♥
> I just have to weave the ends in, launder it, and then air dry it before I put it in the box I have saved for this occasion.


Good for you, WendyBee! :thumbup:
Now take a short break, rest up before starting on your next project.  
Do you have anything lined up for your next 'opus'?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They have a mind of their own, don't ya' know, CB? ;-)
> The reason they are growing at two diff. rates is probably the growing conditions in the pots, the soil, the moisture available to each, etc. . Lots of variables. Have you thought of transplanting them either into the ground or into bigger pots?


No the only think I though of was to cut the top out one of them. They were the same size when I bought them .They are in big pots. They are about 4 'tall.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good for you, WendyBee! :thumbup:
> Now take a short break, rest up before starting on your next project.
> Do you have anything lined up for your next 'opus'?


Thanks Jokim. 
I still have my sons afghan to finish, some hats to complete, and some wash cloths to start.
So I`m still busy busy busy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Some day you will get your reward, CB. That is also the day you will find out how blessed you are. Right now, you are a great blessing to us her in Denim Country and in KP.♥♥♥


Thanks Jokim . So are you a blessing to us in Denim Country.
I know I am blessed. God Blesses me everyday. It was 25 years last week since my dh got hurt. He should have died under the train but he is still alive. PTL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Jokim . So are you a blessing to us in Denim Country.
> I know I am blessed. God Blesses me everyday. It was 25 years last week since my dh got hurt. He should have died under the train but he is still alive. PTL


You are both a blessing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Joey I do hope you watch the PBS " Wisconsin from the Air" tonight .

It was so breath taking. I mean I have seem so much of this state, but to see it from the air, my gosh unbelieveable. 

How very blessed we are to live in such a beautuful part of this world.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Jokim . So are you a blessing to us in Denim Country.
> I know I am blessed. God Blesses me everyday. It was 25 years last week since my dh got hurt. He should have died under the train but he is still alive. PTL


There is a reason your DH is alive and with us: a miracle and testimony to God's power, mercy and goodness. ♥ PTL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are both a blessing.


Truth be told, we are all a blessing to each other, here in Denim Country, wouldn't you agree?  :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Truth be told, we are all a blessing to each other, here in Denim Country, wouldn't you agree?  :thumbup:


Yes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey I do hope you watch the PBS " Wisconsin from the Air" tonight .
> 
> It was so breath taking. I mean I have seem so much of this state, but to see it from the air, my gosh unbelieveable.
> 
> How very blessed we are to live in such a beautuful part of this world.


You are lucky to have your local PBS station broadcast this program, Yarnie. Things look very different from a birds' eye view, much more impressive than from our eye level. Years ago when we had Direct TV, there was a cable station that carried a series on the Alps, as viewed from the air. You've never seen such beauty! The cable provider we now have does not carry that station. Too bad!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No the only think I though of was to cut the top out one of them. They were the same size when I bought them .They are in big pots. They are about 4 'tall.


If you top off one of these spruces, it will fill in and become fuller and 'thicker' eventually sending up another leader. To make both of the trees look more alike, you would probably have to top the other one a bit also. If you're serious considering doing this, please consult a master gardener or a nursery man. They would be able to give you good guidance.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, the new growth was just like the growth on short needle evergreens one sees in the spring. Unfortunately, the tree didn't live, Never had a chance to.


Still, you got the message - delivered in spring green. New life. Wow - that's real.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That is the way I look at, looking back. I think it was there for a reason and purpose. It was a very, very sad time for me, and I found hope in its new growth (sign of life, eternal).


You bring back memories of my own mother, who died on December 16. It was very sad - we are so deeply tied to our mothers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a great idea. They grow pretty fast. What kind of trees does the neighbor grow? I have spruce in pots they have really grown. If they were in the ground they would have been bigger. I have them in front of my workshop all year long. One is growing faster than the other. I have changed them around to make the small one grow and catch up but it is not minding me. :shock: :lol:


I'd like to have evergreens for my deck. Spruce is the way to go? How big have they gotten, CB?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: I must be sooooo Blessed.


Yes, indeed. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was a word from God Bon.


Then I'd better give it some serious thought.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are lucky to have your local PBS station broadcast this program, Yarnie. Things look very different from a birds' eye view, much more impressive than from our eye level. Years ago when we had Direct TV, there was a cable station that carried a series on the Alps, as viewed from the air. You've never seen such beauty! The cable provider we now have does not carry that station. Too bad!


You are so right, I could not beleive what I was seeing. Towns that I had lived in place I have visited. My gosh the farm land and the forest. Never realize how it looked. The lakes and rivers knew they were large but have not seem them like that. Just amazing to see it like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`re right bon, it works - and it works beautifully!!!!
> I have a stainless steel double sink, and I rubbed all my fingers on the surface, sniffed my fingers, and hooray no garlic smell.
> Thank you so much for the tip...I`ll use it all the time now and save my lemon juice for the pancakes.
> :thumbup:


Oh - I'm so glad!! Isn't it great? I hate having that smell on my hands. I couldn't believe it worked the first time I tried it. Pretty amazing. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *Breaking News*
> *Newsflash*
> Hooray I have finally finished Bills afghan, and wow what a massive task it was too. I started it in January, and completed it in December!!!
> There was a time when I thought I`d never complete it, but you ladies encouraged me, and were my cheerleaders throughout this huge task, so thank you all very much. I dont think I could have gotten as far as I have without all your kind words and wisdom.♥♥
> I just have to weave the ends in, launder it, and then air dry it before I put it in the box I have saved for this occasion.


Congratulations! It's a great feeling to finish a big project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Norman Rockwell gee I miss my mind it keeps going off to another place and time.
> 
> Bon thanks that is neat stainless steel. Have to give it a try.
> 
> ...


You're welcome - I'm just glad it worked for someone else and wasn't my wishful thinking.

Wisconsin from the air? Local show?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They have a mind of their own, don't ya' know, CB? ;-)
> The reason they are growing at two diff. rates is probably the growing conditions in the pots, the soil, the moisture available to each, etc. . Lots of variables. Have you thought of transplanting them either into the ground or into bigger pots?


We had the same thing with two dogwoods planted side by side. Drove me crazy! I try not to plant things in twos now.

Of course - anything can backfire. We planted five azaleas out front and three are dead. So they're not even either!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You bring back memories of my own mother, who died on December 16. It was very sad - we are so deeply tied to our mothers.


Oh Bonn you are so right. They gave us life and nurtured us and were our guides through life. We were and are blessed because of them and how they cared for us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Some day you will get your reward, CB. That is also the day you will find out how blessed you are. Right now, you are a great blessing to us her in Denim Country and in KP.♥♥♥


I agree. We have a special group here. We're lucky. I should say we're blessed. Maybe we're together here because the good Lord knew we needed each other. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Truth be told, we are all a blessing to each other, here in Denim Country, wouldn't you agree?  :thumbup:


I do agree.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. We have a special group here. We're lucky. I should say we're blessed. Maybe we're together here because the good Lord knew we needed each other. ?


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're welcome - I'm just glad it worked for someone else and wasn't my wishful thinking.
> 
> Wisconsin from the air? Local show?


Yes Bonnie just our state put on by PBS it was so wonderful to see. Wish every PBS station in every state would do it for their state.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams. Chat again tomorrow!&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bonn you are so right. They gave us life and nurtured us and were our guides through life. We were and are blessed because of them and how they cared for us.


Yes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I do agree.


me three and we do enjoy each and evey moment we share together .

Oh there I go again getting kissy face. Just no control at all. :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Bonnie just our state put on by PBS it was so wonderful to see. Wish every PBS station in every state would do it for their state.


That would be very interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me three and we do enjoy each and evey moment we share together .
> 
> Oh there I go again getting kissy face. Just no control at all. :lol: :lol: :roll:


You'd better go kick somebody to make up for it. :twisted:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, sweet dreams. Chat again tomorrow!♥


Same here, Good night, all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You would also need lots of land area.


We have over 55 acres. Lots of room but 3 houses, barn , 2 workshops and a pond. The rest is timber. We are just dreaming. It would have been a fun thing to do tho.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nite now ladies God BLess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are both a blessing.


So are you LL. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nite now ladies God BLess.


Good night. Love you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Truth be told, we are all a blessing to each other, here in Denim Country, wouldn't you agree?  :thumbup:


Yes I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If you top off one of these spruces, it will fill in and become fuller and 'thicker' eventually sending up another leader. To make both of the trees look more alike, you would probably have to top the other one a bit also. If you're serious considering doing this, please consult a master gardener or a nursery man. They would be able to give you good guidance.


Maybe I will wait to ask my plant swappers in the Spring. They know everything. I Know the trees would probably like being cut but will wait. I am pretty much over gardening. I need to remember to water my plants in the greenhouse. Everything else I will let God water.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd like to have evergreens for my deck. Spruce is the way to go? How big have they gotten, CB?


Igot them at Christmas to put by my doors. They were under a foot tall and now about four foot. I don't know when I bought them.They would be perfect on the deck.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Igot them at Christmas to put by my doors. They were under a foot tall and now about four foot. I don't know when I bought them.They would be perfect on the deck.


Oh just deck them out. will ya. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to say good night now CB as husband just came in and told me it is 12 o clock .

Meaning come to bed. So good night now and please just deck them .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I own my words so here is a copy of my post from Things are Heating thread - clarifying where Designer got the messages mixed up.



Designer1234 said:


> I see where Yarnie says I called her 'crass, prepubescent' on D and P. I wonder whether WCK will admit those were her words and that I didn't call yarnie anything of the kind.
> 
> They were WCK's words and they were calling us Crass prepubescent children (?). Be interesting to see if she tells them on that thread that they were her words not mine. I can't hardly spell such long long words, and never would use them in a million years. I guess I am just tooo darned dum! By the way I wasn't lurking there. If anyone wants to know. I hope that integrity happens --if it does nothing more will be said. If it doesn't - I guess that speaks for itself.


and my reply ....



west coast kitty said:


> I posted to you on Victory thread, replying to your statement saying you are all individuals - but will copy it here as a reply to your post on this thread ...
> 
> west coast kitty wrote:
> And so are we which was the main point of my post!
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I own my words so here is a copy of my post from Things are Heating thread - clarifying where Designer got the messages mixed up.


She always get messages mixed up. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This new avatar is a picture from somewhere - showing a pattern. I didn't make this blanket but thought it was cozy. I'd love to make one like it someday but right now they GKs tell me the colors they want.
> 
> I decided it was time to put the flip-flops away, and I don't have any Christmas pix available on my computer.
> 
> ...


It's a pretty pattern Bonnie and posting a pic is ok - it's posting the actual pattern that would be a problem. It would like good in lots of different colours too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How cold is it Bon and LTL we are now in the 4 degrees this am. Wonderful
> 
> WCK only lites have been put out Stars ect. No sleds and sled with Teddy Bear in(squirrel will have to find other nesting material this year) They need a redo as starting to show their age. Although they are suppose to look old they now look to old. Will have to repaint a bit. Should I post a photo of all my works? Nay do not feel the need too.


I like your sleds Yarnie and I guess the squirrel did too :lol:

Good idea to leave your room alone until you decide what you want.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Even tho my kids are grown they want me to have a real tree. I have 2 four foot trees I have decorated that I keep in the barn so I bring those in too. They are all about tradition and do the same at their houses. We all love to go together to the tree farm to pick the trees out together but yesterday I was in the mood to be price gouged for a small tree. I always get extra branches to use as a crock pot I kept the needles in with water to make the house smell like Christmas. You all should try it. When we had the stove insert I had a copper tea kettle full going after Christmas. I have a friend that helped with the youth at church when we did. I had all the parties at my house. I had some needles on the stove boiling with some spices. My friend is noisy . I watched her take a cup and pour a big cup full and drink it . She spit it out and said that stuff is awful. :lol:


We have a lot of spruce, fir and sequoia trees so I could bring in some small branches to boil at Christmas. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning all

Weird weather here. Yesterday in the 70's and today it is chilly and rainy. 

This weekend was tough, my older Airedale (almost 12) is not doing well. No one believes he is that old because he has no grey in his muzzle, he has that goofy terrier look all the time, and is just plain silly. He has a bladder infection which I dealt with over the weekend, but that is treatable. He also developed major heart problems since his March check up, which hopefully the medicine will fix. He would just drop to the floor dazed, and I thought he was having a mini seizure, but it was heart causing him to fall. But the really bad news is that we think he has cancer of the spleen, which showed up in the ultrasound when checking his heart. There is really nothing to do about that. He probably would not survive the surgery, and I will not have him go on chemo, which would only give him an extra month or two.  That would be selfish, because I would be keeping him alive for me, and not do what is best for him. So will have more info next week. But as teary as I am, I am so grateful for the time God has let him be in my life. He always makes me smile when he tilts his head, his eyes dance with happiness and his scrawny butt wiggles with such a happy tail.

CB you know what I am talking about with these goofballs. Wonder how long I will last before I get another one?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So are you LL. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I own my words so here is a copy of my post from Things are Heating thread - clarifying where Designer got the messages mixed up.


Not cause by you or your words. If Designer had not repeated them would have pass over it.

But when all on here are accuse of something that has not been done. Had to ask to be shown where and what page.

Also seems no hurmor on that site. As I meantion she could not claim me as I know I am Crass, and prepubescent. Must say though do have traits leaning that way. Have decide it is time to go into my second childhood as has been mention in other places on TV, newspaper ect. Love that I still can do it.

But to use her statement as meaning we all do that and follow the leader. Plus now other have said we alway lie. Oh my gosh.
Police will soon be at my door for everything. Oh thats right only the poltic police. Wonder how many belong to that.
Again just my off the world humor. Don't you just love life what would we do without it.

Thanks WCK for clarification to my post. Seem they do not understand what I posted and humor. Still would like to see where we have done what we are accused of.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Weird weather here. Yesterday in the 70's and today it is chilly and rainy.
> 
> ...


Oh am sorry to hear about your companion. It is not easy to let go of him when he was your best friend when you where happy or sad.

Know what you mean about getting another dog. Wooly Bear my German Shepard was the last for me. Can't bring myself to get another one, at my age am not sure how long God will allow me to stay on this earth, and the fact that a dog may live longer then me and either be put down or put in shelter just not what I would want to happen.
Now wild Willie the Terrorist cat is husbands, know that family will take him in. If anything should happen to husband or I.

Not easy time for you so sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a lot of spruce, fir and sequoia trees so I could bring in some small branches to boil at Christmas. Thanks for the great idea!


Did not think about that either, pines and spruce here too. But love buying scented candles . But may try this too. Does sap collect on pan's CB or is it removeable. Or do you just use old pan so not to worry about that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You'd better go kick somebody to make up for it. :twisted:


And who would that be? Maybe cuff love of my life upside the head nay he would just wonder what why and how I felt the need to do it. Oh gosh I will just have to hug him instead. 
Darn there I go again KF. 20 lash with wet noodle for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my husband is a riot this morning. Spent five mins. listening to music when on hold on phone. said music sound was da ta da da ta. Wanted them to change music, when finial pick up told them to change it.

Oh please help he is off to a good start today.

Going to store to buy tube of 4o lbs of sand for winter so if icing happens.

Then he ask me how many he should buy, smart reply back how many did you buy last year. Well two of course so guess what my answer was. Same as last year two.

And you wonder why I am the way I am. Second childhood take me away. ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Igot them at Christmas to put by my doors. They were under a foot tall and now about four foot. I don't know when I bought them.They would be perfect on the deck.


thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a pretty pattern Bonnie and posting a pic is ok - it's posting the actual pattern that would be a problem. It would like good in lots of different colours too.


Thank you, WCK. I wasn't sure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Weird weather here. Yesterday in the 70's and today it is chilly and rainy.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, LTL. I'm hoping for the best. Maybe it's not cancer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And who would that be? Maybe cuff love of my life upside the head nay he would just wonder what why and how I felt the need to do it. Oh gosh I will just have to hug him instead.
> Darn there I go again KF. 20 lash with wet noodle for me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my husband is a riot this morning. Spent five mins. listening to music when on hold on phone. said music sound was da ta da da ta. Wanted them to change music, when finial pick up told them to change it.
> 
> Oh please help he is off to a good start today.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Weird weather here. Yesterday in the 70's and today it is chilly and rainy.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your friend having so much trouble. I am sad for you. I love Airedales more than any breed. They are the most loyal pets. Funny too. Mine are outside dogs but would stay inside with me if I would let them. I know when the time comes you will waste no time getting another. Let us know how he is coming along. I will cry with you. XXX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not cause by you or your words. If Designer had not repeated them would have pass over it.
> 
> But when all on here are accuse of something that has not been done. Had to ask to be shown where and what page.
> 
> ...


Yarnie you crack me up. I don't know how one gets my words so tangled up to start the whole drama. Thanks WCK for you words of wisdom and as always keeping my back. And you too Yarnie . I love you humor don't change a thing. It must have been a full moon the last 2 nights. The dogs were howling. Ha and I don't mean mine. :shock: :roll: :lol: Has to be drama even if they make it up out of the air to twist and turn like a pretzel. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did not think about that either, pines and spruce here too. But love buying scented candles . But may try this too. Does sap collect on pan's CB or is it removeable. Or do you just use old pan so not to worry about that.


If you use one of those glass crockpots it will come off. I use that and a copper kettle just for that. Sap will come collect. You will love the smell.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my husband is a riot this morning. Spent five mins. listening to music when on hold on phone. said music sound was da ta da da ta. Wanted them to change music, when finial pick up told them to change it.
> 
> Oh please help he is off to a good start today.
> 
> ...


What would they do with out us?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I want to clarify something because someone who is a liberal read a post of mine and was hurt by what I said.

By "new liberals" I was speaking of Al Sharpton and his supporters who have completely reversed Martin Luther King's movement of compassion and unity to one of anger and division by his provocative emotional rants about Ferguson. 

I said that just as ISIS has corrupted the meaning of Islam, so have the "new liberals" corrupted the meaning of the civil rights movement. I could have said, "just as some extremist cults have corrupted the meaning Christianity, so have the "new liberals" (meaning Al Sharpton and his supporters) corrupted the civil rights movement." I'm speaking of people who take a philosophy and twist it to their own means, sometimes to unrecognizable lengths.

The reason for the shorthand "new liberals," instead of naming Sharpton, is that I was posting on Denim where we have discussed matters and people usually know what I mean or ask me nicely about it. It was not written for WOW or any liberal site where I would have had to be more specific because we might not understand each other's "shorthand."

I don't know where those who were upset about my post were discussing it, but since they read it on here, I decided to clarify on here.

If you knew my family and off-line friends, you would know that I do not hate all liberals or paint them all 
with the same brush.

And this situation is exactly why I don't post anywhere but here. With only typed words and no facial or voice expression, it is too easy to unintentionally offend people or hurt someone's feelings and then get in an endless volley of explanations and accusations and further explanations. When I go on liberal sites, I read and reread what I write, and even then I feel like I'm walking on eggshells trying to be so careful, so dipomatic. Too stressful.

So I'm happy and at home with my friends on Denim who, if they don't agree with me, will kindly let me know OR overlook it. We surely have differences of opinion, but we do not concentrate on our differences. We enjoy the things we have in common, and that has given us a strong bond, one that overcomes or overlooks differences.

Thank you to all on Denim. You have made this my "happy place!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you use one of those glass crockpots it will come off. I use that and a copper kettle just for that. Sap will come collect. You will love the smell.


I'm going to try it, too. Just the needles in water - and other spices if we want? Oh - sounds so nice!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm going to try it, too. Just the needles in water - and other spices if we want? Oh - sounds so nice!


Needles are all you need to get Christmas smell. You can use the same day after day just add more water to it when it boils down. I like orange oil and cinnamon oil to just by themselves. I am going to do it myself right now. I am getting off Bon Have a Blessed day. ♥
http://www.facebook.com/AskDrBrown/photos/a.190367064322237.55437.109430102415934/945595982132671/?type=1&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> AAAAHHHH = I just read something a while ago and it works!! It said for onion (should work for garlic, too) after cutting, rub your hands on stainless steel. I ahve a stainless sink, so it's easy, but I'm sure a pot would work. Sometimes I have to do it three times or so, but it actually does take the smell away. And I'm glad because I can usually smell it on my hands even the next day. If you try it. let me know if it works for you. I was amazed.


You are so right Bon- I should have mentioned this to Wendy. I received as a gift, a stainless steel bar of soap, just for that purpose. I use it as if it is a bar of soap, only it obviously doesn't get soapy. It really does take the odor away. I think you can get them at Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I want to clarify something because someone who is a liberal read a post of mine and was hurt by what I said.
> 
> By "new liberals" I was speaking of Al Sharpton and his supporters who have completely reversed Martin Luther King's movement of compassion and unity to one of anger and division by his provocative emotional rants about Ferguson.
> 
> ...


Bon you don't have to explain anything to us. You are part that makes it our happy place. Don't worry about it. Anything we say they take offense. Even if we say God Bless it makes them mad. Just be who you are and don't worry about what the others think. Love you lots.XX


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> *Breaking News*
> *Newsflash*
> Hooray I have finally finished Bills afghan, and wow what a massive task it was too. I started it in January, and completed it in December!!!
> There was a time when I thought I`d never complete it, but you ladies encouraged me, and were my cheerleaders throughout this huge task, so thank you all very much. I dont think I could have gotten as far as I have without all your kind words and wisdom.♥♥
> I just have to weave the ends in, launder it, and then air dry it before I put it in the box I have saved for this occasion.


Congratulations Wendy. That's some accomplishment. Pictures please.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I own my words so here is a copy of my post from Things are Heating thread - clarifying where Designer got the messages mixed up.


What comes across loud and clear, to me at least, is that Designer is just a tattle tale. She doesn't "lurk" though, only reads our posts and reports back to the rest of the group so they can talk about us on other threads.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Weird weather here. Yesterday in the 70's and today it is chilly and rainy.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your puppy. All animal lovers go through this and it never gets easier. Their quality of life is important as much as we want to keep them with us, we have to let them go. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I want to clarify something because someone who is a liberal read a post of mine and was hurt by what I said.
> 
> By "new liberals" I was speaking of Al Sharpton and his supporters who have completely reversed Martin Luther King's movement of compassion and unity to one of anger and division by his provocative emotional rants about Ferguson.
> 
> ...


Oh Bon what a silly bunch of ladies I knew what you were getting at. You are so right in what you said about the group of libs that have set back the Civil rights movements. They are making money off of their own people and do not even help them. When they see something that will gain national attendtion they are front and center. Yet why when in Fergson did they not( those two face men and women) go to those business of black people and offer anything. Even seeing them and giving a kind word or two. or how both those in Chicago who have lost their loved one to gang violense. The innocent ones who don't even belong to gangs.
Martin Lurther King would have done it and more. You were right in what you said.

As to the Libs on here don't worry so about what they say. They can twist words to make it seem it is them who you wrote about. What a is their problem I do not know. But it sure isn't being able to think things through. Must want to be center of attention or something like that.

Again Bon understood what you were saying sure we all did on here. Don't let a few women who need what ever it is they need get to you. Not worth time and why waste what we have on this earth . Meaning time that could be spent on things that matter to you. Not things that are so off the wall that they don't even understand themselves.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Weird weather here. Yesterday in the 70's and today it is chilly and rainy.
> 
> ...


So sad to know that your darling pet has a terminal issue.
You try to cherish every moment with them while they're still with you. 
DD had a very loveable German shepherd whom she lost to cancer. The end came very quickly (3 months), and to this day (2 yrs later), we still cannot bring ourselves to mention this pet without tearing up.♥ 
We become attached to our pets. They love unconditionally, never argue or talk back.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon you don't have to explain anything to us. You are part that makes it our happy place. Don't worry about it. Anything we say they take offense. Even if we say God Bless it makes them mad. Just be who you are and don't worry about what the others think. Love you lots.XX


Ditto from me, Bon!♥♥♥
Luv you too!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What comes across loud and clear, to me at least, is that Designer is just a tattle tale. She doesn't "lurk" though, only reads our posts and reports back to the rest of the group so they can talk about us on other threads.


Seems like that to me also, Solo.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Ditto from me, Bon!♥♥♥
> Luv you too!♥


Ditto from me, too, Bon!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Weird weather here. Yesterday in the 70's and today it is chilly and rainy.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry your boy isn't doing well and I know the time you have left with him will be extra special. I hope it's not cancer and you have more time with him. I know exactly what you mean - I still smile at the memories of all our dogs and cats and still get teary too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not cause by you or your words. If Designer had not repeated them would have pass over it.
> 
> But when all on here are accuse of something that has not been done. Had to ask to be shown where and what page.
> 
> ...


You're NEVER crass Yarnie - prepubescent maybe :lol: I should think about joining you in the second childhood - sometimes having to be the serious, responsible adult isn't fun :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh am sorry to hear about your companion. It is not easy to let go of him when he was your best friend when you where happy or sad.
> 
> Know what you mean about getting another dog. Wooly Bear my German Shepard was the last for me. Can't bring myself to get another one, at my age am not sure how long God will allow me to stay on this earth, and the fact that a dog may live longer then me and either be put down or put in shelter just not what I would want to happen.
> Now wild Willie the Terrorist cat is husbands, know that family will take him in. If anything should happen to husband or I.
> ...


Does your shelter have a volunteer program Yarnie? Ours has volunteers that come to walk and play with the dogs. That's hard too though - leaving them behind when you go back home


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie you crack me up. I don't know how one gets my words so tangled up to start the whole drama. Thanks WCK for you words of wisdom and as always keeping my back. And you too Yarnie . I love you humor don't change a thing. It must have been a full moon the last 2 nights. The dogs were howling. Ha and I don't mean mine. :shock: :roll: :lol: Has to be drama even if they make it up out of the air to twist and turn like a pretzel. :wink:


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> So sad to know that your darling pet has a terminal issue.
> You try to cherish every moment with them while they're still with you.
> DD had a very loveable German shepherd whom she lost to cancer. The end came very quickly (3 months), and to this day (2 yrs later), we still cannot bring ourselves to mention this pet without tearing up.♥
> We become attached to our pets. They love unconditionally, never argue or talk back.


I agree about how attached we get to our pets. We've had to put two down. One was only eight, but she had kidney failure. The last one was 16 and had had multiple strokes. Neither had any quality of life at the end. So, it was better to let them die with dignity. I am glad neither seemed in pain. Cancer would not be something I'd let my pet suffer from for long. It is sad that we only have them such a short time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I want to clarify something because someone who is a liberal read a post of mine and was hurt by what I said.
> 
> By "new liberals" I was speaking of Al Sharpton and his supporters who have completely reversed Martin Luther King's movement of compassion and unity to one of anger and division by his provocative emotional rants about Ferguson.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: My happy place too Bonnie. Never have to worry about one or two words being taken out of context and used to create hurt.

Unfortunately some people seem to enjoy creating division. They pick up pieces of a post and and turn it into something else. Sorry you were hurt by it this time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Needles are all you need to get Christmas smell. You can use the same day after day just add more water to it when it boils down. I like orange oil and cinnamon oil to just by themselves. I am going to do it myself right now. I am getting off Bon Have a Blessed day. ♥
> http://www.facebook.com/AskDrBrown/photos/a.190367064322237.55437.109430102415934/945595982132671/?type=1&theater


So true CB.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon what a silly bunch of ladies I knew what you were getting at. You are so right in what you said about the group of libs that have set back the Civil rights movements. They are making money off of their own people and do not even help them. When they see something that will gain national attendtion they are front and center. Yet why when in Fergson did they not( those two face men and women) go to those business of black people and offer anything. Even seeing them and giving a kind word or two. or how both those in Chicago who have lost their loved one to gang violense. The innocent ones who don't even belong to gangs.
> Martin Lurther King would have done it and more. You were right in what you said.
> 
> As to the Libs on here don't worry so about what they say. They can twist words to make it seem it is them who you wrote about. What a is their problem I do not know. But it sure isn't being able to think things through. Must want to be center of attention or something like that.
> ...


I saw a Martin Luther King era civil rights leader on TV this weekend. He was upset about what is happening in Ferguson. He called Sharpton a "racial pimp." In my opinion, Sharpton does what he thinks is good for Sharpton. Everything is racial with him because he makes money from racial unrest. The Obama cadre are all racists. Obama wants to be more outspoken about the issue of racism, but he's had Holder to do it for him. That's why Sharpton was giving advice on who should be the next AG. Holder has been a beard for Obama's racial agenda. Obama needs another one or he'd have to expose his own racial bias.

There are some good black and Hispanic leaders in this country, but they aren't in power now, and thanks to Obama's actions, they are unlikely to gain leadership positions for some time. Ferguson and the immigration executive action are the straws that break the camel's back for most middle class Americans.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're NEVER crass Yarnie - prepubescent maybe :lol: I should think about joining you in the second childhood - sometimes having to be the serious, responsible adult isn't fun :roll:


You are the responsible one of the group. What would we do without your calm and wisdom. So happy you are here with us.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw a Martin Luther King era civil rights leader on TV this weekend. He was upset about what is happening in Ferguson. He called Sharpton a "racial pimp." In my opinion, Sharpton does what he thinks is good for Sharpton. Everything is racial with him because he makes money from racial unrest. The Obama cadre are all racists. Obama wants to be more outspoken about the issue of racism, but he's had Holder to do it for him. That's why Sharpton was giving advice on who should be the next AG. Holder has been a beard for Obama's racial agenda. Obama needs another one or he'd have to expose his own racial bias.
> 
> There are some good black and Hispanic leaders in this country, but they aren't in power now, and thanks to Obama's actions, they are unlikely to gain leadership positions for some time. Ferguson and the immigration executive action are the straws that break the camel's back for most middle class Americans.


Destroying the US middle class is a big part of o's destruction of this country! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are the responsible one of the group. What would we do without your calm and wisdom. So happy you are here with us.♥


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are the responsible one of the group. What would we do without your calm and wisdom. So happy you are here with us.♥


but I wanna be a kid with Yarnie


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> but I wanna be a kid with Yarnie


You and me both, Kitty! :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> but I wanna be a kid with Yarnie


Me too! :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Is your blanket big enough for more?


You know it is! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Is your blanket big enough for more?


big enough for all of us!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> big enough for all of us!


Did you draw that while in the blanket fort? :-D Love it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> but I wanna be a kid with Yarnie


I will bring the color crayons, do you want to bring the color book?

I like the ones with the big pictures in them as then I can stay in the lines.

Nice tent :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well crass and prepubescent one, I for one, wish you NEVER stop giving your opinion. I like you just the way you are, warts and all. (Oops, I forgot I wasn't supposed to mention the warts.)


Oh thanks gee thought my warts were covered.  Oh well can't complain you like me so you must like my warts to.

I tried compound W but they keep sneaking out on me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey everyone will have to bring more blankets.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see these prayer shawls. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302939-1.html Read the whole post so you can see how she designs them. 
Has anyone heard from Janie? Tomorrow is her test. Prayers for her to go thru the scope without complications and no cancer in the Name of Jesus.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks for the site she is such a women of blessing for others.


Have not heard anything. But will be praying for her tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gali where are you miss your humor on here. 

GjZ same with you how are you doing and what are you up to?

thumper oh Thumper can you come and play with me? I miss you all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see these prayer shawls. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302939-1.html Read the whole post so you can see how she designs them.
> Has anyone heard from Janie? Tomorrow is her test. Prayers for her to go thru the scope without complications and no cancer in the Name of Jesus.


Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gali where are you miss your humor on here.
> 
> GjZ same with you how are you doing and what are you up to?
> 
> thumper oh Thumper can you come and play with me? I miss you all.


I miss them all too. Gerslay hasn't been on much either. All must be busy knitting for Christmas. While I am not. I like to crunch it all late so I can get all hysterical and annoyed that I have waited until the last minute. I started on my sharkhat. For the life of me I couldn't get the stitches to work out right. I had about 20 rows done and asked someone on KP to check it for me. It was like I though the pattern was off. Ripped it all out . I found another pattern but no yarn. So one hat and pair of socks to make with everything else that has to be done before Christmas 
GG is missing too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I will bring the color crayons, do you want to bring the color book?
> 
> I like the ones with the big pictures in them as then I can stay in the lines.
> 
> Nice tent :thumbup:


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see these prayer shawls. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302939-1.html Read the whole post so you can see how she designs them.
> Has anyone heard from Janie? Tomorrow is her test. Prayers for her to go thru the scope without complications and no cancer in the Name of Jesus.


The shawls are beautiful, CB. 
Have been thinking about, and praying for Janie. Hope she lets us know how things go with her. Stay strong, Janie!♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see these prayer shawls. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302939-1.html Read the whole post so you can see how she designs them.
> Has anyone heard from Janie? Tomorrow is her test. Prayers for her to go thru the scope without complications and no cancer in the Name of Jesus.


The shawls were beautiful, but that she created so many wonderful gifts for those that need comfort is such a blessing.

Janie has made a lot of shawls too. I hope she has one for herself after her test tomorrow. Amen to your prayer; hope we hear good news from her soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds good to me!


Oh I like that one I love kissy faces. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The shawls were beautiful, but that she created so many wonderful gifts for those that need comfort is such a blessing.
> 
> Janie has made a lot of shawls too. I hope she has one for herself after her test tomorrow. Amen to your prayer; hope we hear good news from her soon.


That is why I remember that Janie said her test was tomorrow . I thought of all the shawls she makes for others. I have never seen one she has made herself. Kissy face Janie we love you and are praying for your health to return . Blessings be back on you for all your sweet thoughtful gifts to others in pain. Also Blessing to the other prayer shawl lady along with Jokim . I pray the healing comes from the love in the shawls and from our Heavenly Father.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't forget Georgie too. 

I miss them all Ruknitting all of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds good to me!


Oh I missed that. Kissy face back and smile cream cheese. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't forget Georgie too.
> 
> I miss them all Ruknitting all of them.


And Bydie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't forget Georgie too.
> 
> I miss them all Ruknitting all of them.


RUKnitting is on another adventurous holiday. I got a postcard from Belgrade. Their luggage got lost so that delayed them for a while. She even went to Transylvania - will have to ask her if she saw Dracula's castle. No LYS though


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I miss them all too. Gerslay hasn't been on much either. All must be busy knitting for Christmas. While I am not. I like to crunch it all late so I can get all hysterical and annoyed that I have waited until the last minute. I started on my sharkhat. For the life of me I couldn't get the stitches to work out right. I had about 20 rows done and asked someone on KP to check it for me. It was like I though the pattern was off. Ripped it all out . I found another pattern but no yarn. So one hat and pair of socks to make with everything else that has to be done before Christmas
> GG is missing too.


Oh that's so frustrating that the hat pattern didn't work. I haven't been putting pressure on myself yet - I'll probably just wake up one morning and go EEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> RUKnitting is on another adventurous holiday. I got a postcard from Belgrade. Their luggage got lost so that delayed them for a while. She even went to Transylvania - will have to ask her if she saw Dracula's castle. No LYS though


She does love to travel. She had a big garden this summer. I haven't talked to her in a few months. I am glad you let us know she is away. I bet she did see the castle. What no LYS ?!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> RUKnitting is on another adventurous holiday. I got a postcard from Belgrade. Their luggage got lost so that delayed them for a while. She even went to Transylvania - will have to ask her if she saw Dracula's castle. No LYS though


I had a card from her also. Was a shock as have not heard from her in so long. It was very kind of her to send it.

Oh my gosh Dracula and castle, read a book about him. He had issues and I do mean issues. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh that's so frustrating that the hat pattern didn't work. I haven't been putting pressure on myself yet - I'll probably just wake up one morning and go EEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK


Well I am not worried any more about finishing sweater for Christmas. As DIl's birthday is in Jan. See I am a head of myself. Or at least I like to think I am.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh that's so frustrating that the hat pattern didn't work. I haven't been putting pressure on myself yet - I'll probably just wake up one morning and go EEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK


 :lol: Don't scare the cat. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is why I remember that Janie said her test was tomorrow . I thought of all the shawls she makes for others. I have never seen one she has made herself. Kissy face Janie we love you and are praying for your health to return . Blessings be back on you for all your sweet thoughtful gifts to others in pain. Also Blessing to the other prayer shawl lady along with Jokim . I pray the healing comes from the love in the shawls and from our Heavenly Father.


Thank you, Country. Your heart if overflowing with love and compassion.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> RUKnitting is on another adventurous holiday. I got a postcard from Belgrade. Their luggage got lost so that delayed them for a while. She even went to Transylvania - will have to ask her if she saw Dracula's castle. No LYS though


Oh my, she doesn't let grass grow under her feet, does she? Transylvania? ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Country. Your heart if overflowing with love and compassion.♥


yup she sure is over flowing .

Sorry could not resist . Lack of sleep does that to me. I have all kinds of excuses. Want to hear some more. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, and sweet dreams. Signing off................


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh my, she doesn't let grass grow under her feet, does she? Transylvania? ;-)


lWhat her feet they do not grow grass do they?

Must have been cause by the visit to the castle.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, and sweet dreams. Signing off................


Night Jokim.XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is another sweet thread. I hope a hater won't ruin it.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302793-1.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, and sweet dreams. Signing off................


nite Jokim sleep tight why would anyone want to sleep tight. Who even made up that statment.

something to ponder at least I like to ponder.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I missed that. Kissy face back and smile cream cheese. :XD:


cream cheese smiley just for you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cream cheese smiley just for you


Thanks WCK. It even looks like me. Love it! XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am not worried any more about finishing sweater for Christmas. As DIl's birthday is in Jan. See I am a head of myself. Or at least I like to think I am.


Good thinking Yarnie. You can always wrap it unfinished too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good night, and sweet dreams. Signing off................


Good night Jokim; sleep well!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is another sweet thread. I hope a hater won't ruin it.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302793-1.html


I hope they do not too.

Saw on another site men love2knit put picture up of scarf he had made and it was lovely and some women had to comment how Hobby Lobby hates gays and women's rights.

What did that have to do with anything. He used yarn from Hobby Lobby. Wow it must be fall the nuts are fallling from the trees.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good thinking Yarnie. You can always wrap it unfinished too.


Now that would be fun, can just see the look on her face . Wow you made me an unfinish sweater how nice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope they do not too.
> 
> Saw on another site men love2knit put picture up of scarf he had made and it was lovely and some women had to comment how Hobby Lobby hates gays and women's rights.
> 
> What did that have to do with anything. He used yarn from Hobby Lobby. Wow it must be fall the nuts are fallling from the trees.


That is terrible. Always someone to ruin things.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that would be fun, can just see the look on her face . Wow you made me an unfinish sweater how nice.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. my eyes are half mass so am going to go now God Bless you WCK and CB for putting up with my sillyness today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/which-holiday-movie-are-you/result/7wi5o4/ So crazy and so true. National Lampoon Christmas Vacation. These quiz must know what they are talking about.:O


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are so right Bon- I should have mentioned this to Wendy. I received as a gift, a stainless steel bar of soap, just for that purpose. I use it as if it is a bar of soap, only it obviously doesn't get soapy. It really does take the odor away. I think you can get them at Bed Bath and Beyond.


Thanks so much for telling me about the "soap!" I love to go in BB and B. Don't go often, but my daughters and DIL will each get one of those for Christmas! I appreciate that - had no idea there was such a thing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon you don't have to explain anything to us. You are part that makes it our happy place. Don't worry about it. Anything we say they take offense. Even if we say God Bless it makes them mad. Just be who you are and don't worry about what the others think. Love you lots.XX


Thanks, CB. Well, I tried to explain this time, but from now on they can think what they will. Unfortunately, that's usually the worst. Sometimes I think they love to catch me saying something they don't like just to make the others dislike me. I've tried to be nice, and that's all I can do. But I won't go there and seek anyone out. They make it too hard.

Life has enough challenges without coming on KP to visit with friends and finding confrontation and offense easily taken and the need to walk on eggshells. They are looking for something to be outraged about and revel in finding it.

This is where I like to be - among friends who can question my sanity in the nicest way and forgive my shortcomings. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks, Joey.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon what a silly bunch of ladies I knew what you were getting at. You are so right in what you said about the group of libs that have set back the Civil rights movements. They are making money off of their own people and do not even help them. When they see something that will gain national attendtion they are front and center. Yet why when in Fergson did they not( those two face men and women) go to those business of black people and offer anything. Even seeing them and giving a kind word or two. or how both those in Chicago who have lost their loved one to gang violense. The innocent ones who don't even belong to gangs.
> Martin Lurther King would have done it and more. You were right in what you said.
> 
> As to the Libs on here don't worry so about what they say. They can twist words to make it seem it is them who you wrote about. What a is their problem I do not know. But it sure isn't being able to think things through. Must want to be center of attention or something like that.
> ...


Thanks so much, Yarnie. I agree with all that you said. I'm not worried and I'm not hurt. This just confirms my decision not to go on WOW or LOLL. People are too sensitive and rigid. It's hard to get along with people like that and I don't have time for it.

Thanks for all the friendship and kind words and encouragement on here. This is home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Ditto from me, Bon!♥♥♥
> Luv you too!♥


Thanks to all - love to all of you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ditto from me, too, Bon!


 Thanks, - same back to you, LL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/which-holiday-movie-are-you/result/7wi5o4/ So crazy and so true. National Lampoon Christmas Vacation. These quiz must know what they are talking about.:O


Me too :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: My happy place too Bonnie. Never have to worry about one or two words being taken out of context and used to create hurt.
> 
> Unfortunately some people seem to enjoy creating division. They pick up pieces of a post and and turn it into something else. Sorry you were hurt by it this time.


Thanks, WCK. I'm not letting it bother me any more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw a Martin Luther King era civil rights leader on TV this weekend. He was upset about what is happening in Ferguson. He called Sharpton a "racial pimp." In my opinion, Sharpton does what he thinks is good for Sharpton. Everything is racial with him because he makes money from racial unrest. The Obama cadre are all racists. Obama wants to be more outspoken about the issue of racism, but he's had Holder to do it for him. That's why Sharpton was giving advice on who should be the next AG. Holder has been a beard for Obama's racial agenda. Obama needs another one or he'd have to expose his own racial bias.
> 
> There are some good black and Hispanic leaders in this country, but they aren't in power now, and thanks to Obama's actions, they are unlikely to gain leadership positions for some time. Ferguson and the immigration executive action are the straws that break the camel's back for most middle class Americans.


I'm afraid that's true. People are pretty fed up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are the responsible one of the group. What would we do without your calm and wisdom. So happy you are here with us.♥


I'll second that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> but I wanna be a kid with Yarnie


I love the picture. What fun - a fort and coloring!

We love you just the way you are - and any other way you want to be. You and Yarnie just go for it!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> big enough for all of us!


Always!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey everyone will have to bring more blankets.


You can never have too many blankets for a fort. I have lots of coloring books and crayons - I'll pack them up tonight and bring them all! Santa can bring me new ones. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see these prayer shawls. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302939-1.html Read the whole post so you can see how she designs them.
> Has anyone heard from Janie? Tomorrow is her test. Prayers for her to go thru the scope without complications and no cancer in the Name of Jesus.


Amen.

And for her to find courage and strength in her faith.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see these prayer shawls. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302939-1.html Read the whole post so you can see how she designs them.
> Has anyone heard from Janie? Tomorrow is her test. Prayers for her to go thru the scope without complications and no cancer in the Name of Jesus.


The prayer shawls are beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gali where are you miss your humor on here.
> 
> GjZ same with you how are you doing and what are you up to?
> 
> thumper oh Thumper can you come and play with me? I miss you all.


Yes, where are the g-women? And the bunny? I'll bet they celebrated Thanksgiving a little too hard! :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. Well, I tried to explain this time, but from now on they can think what they will. Unfortunately, that's usually the worst. Sometimes I think they love to catch me saying something they don't like just to make the others dislike me. I've tried to be nice, and that's all I can do. But I won't go there and seek anyone out. They make it too hard.
> 
> Life has enough challenges without coming on KP to visit with friends and finding confrontation and offense easily taken and the need to walk on eggshells. They are looking for something to be outraged about and revel in finding it.
> 
> This is where I like to be - among friends who can question my sanity in the nicest way and forgive my shortcomings. Thanks to all of you.


Unfortunately I think you're right Bonnie - some people don't want to see a "whole person" so they look for faults. Here we can just be ourselves.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I miss them all too. Gerslay hasn't been on much either. All must be busy knitting for Christmas. While I am not. I like to crunch it all late so I can get all hysterical and annoyed that I have waited until the last minute. I started on my sharkhat. For the life of me I couldn't get the stitches to work out right. I had about 20 rows done and asked someone on KP to check it for me. It was like I though the pattern was off. Ripped it all out . I found another pattern but no yarn. So one hat and pair of socks to make with everything else that has to be done before Christmas
> GG is missing too.


Maybe there's a big meeting of G-women. It can't be a coincidence. Can it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds good to me!


Lovely smiley-lips picture! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh that's so frustrating that the hat pattern didn't work. I haven't been putting pressure on myself yet - I'll probably just wake up one morning and go EEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK


I know that feeling! You are not alone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> RUKnitting is on another adventurous holiday. I got a postcard from Belgrade. Their luggage got lost so that delayed them for a while. She even went to Transylvania - will have to ask her if she saw Dracula's castle. No LYS though


Nice trip!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yup she sure is over flowing .
> 
> Sorry could not resist . Lack of sleep does that to me. I have all kinds of excuses. Want to hear some more. :roll: :roll:


Bring it on!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306367-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

